# Today in Rock and Roll History



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

For a while I was clogging up the TnT On this Day thread with rock history. I felt bad about it, so stopped, but still saw and heard lots of good stuff fit to post, so. . . . .

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
10 hrs ·
George Harrison released the live triple LP "The Concert for Bangladesh" on Dec. 20, 1971 in the US. The record, originally titled "The Concert for Bangla Desh" followed the two concerts of the same name, held on Aug. 1, 1971 at New York's Madison Square Garden. The concerts featured Harrison, Bob Dylan, Ravi Shankar, Ali Akbar Khan, Ringo Starr, Billy Preston, Leon Russell and Eric Clapton. The shows were a pioneering charity event, in aid of the homeless Bengali refugees of the Bangladesh Liberation War, and set the model for future multi-artist rock benefits such as Live Aid (1985) and the Concert for New York City (2001).
Co-produced by Phil Spector and featuring the latter's signature Wall of Sound in a live setting, the fundraiser album was delayed for three months due to protracted negotiations between Harrison and two record companies keen to protect their business interests, Capitol and Columbia/CBS. Besides the main performers, the musicians and singers on the recording include Badfinger, Jim Horn, Klaus Voormann, Alla Rakha, Jim Keltner, Jesse Ed Davis and Claudia Linnear. The box set's original packaging included a 64-page book containing photos from the concerts; the album cover, designed by Tom Wilkes, consisted of an image of a malnourished child sitting beside an empty food bowl.
Do any of you ever listen to this LP anymore? And, what do you think was the highlight of the record?
Happy 48th Birthday to the LP "The Concert for Bangladesh"!!


Skip to 19:30 for 1st american song.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

Beatlemania got a good start in the US on Dec. 20th, 1963 when Capitol Records released "Meet The Beatles."
The following Jan., The Beatles would appear on The Jack Parr Show in a taped performance and then in Feb, they appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show, an appearance that changed music for ever.
"Meet The Beatles" released in the U.S. 56 years ago today in the US.
Anybody remember getting this LP when it first came out, before the Ed Sullivan Show?


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

I've found that the Beatles made lots of history. Or so the internet would leave you to believe.

*December 20th*
1958 - The Quarry Men
John Lennon, Paul McCartney and George Harrison appeared as The Quarry Men at the wedding reception of George's older brother, Harry. The event was held at the Harrison family home at 25 Upton Green, Speke, Liverpool.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1969 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones went to No.1 on the UK album chart with their 10th release Let It Bleed featuring 'Midnight Rambler', and 'You Can't Always Get What You Want.' It was the last studio album by the band to feature Brian Jones (who had died on July 3rd of this year after drowning in his swimming pool), as well as the first to feature guitarist Mick Taylor.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1974 - Joe Walsh
Former James Gang and Barnstorm guitarist Joe Walsh officially replaced Bernie Leadon in the Eagles after producer Bill Szymczyk had recommended Walsh to The Eagles.

And the world lost this. . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

2006 - Procol Harum
Matthew Fisher, a founding member of Procol Harum won a High Court battle over who wrote their song '’A Whiter Shade Of Pale’. Fisher who played organ on the 1967 hit had argued he wrote the distinctive organ melody, but Mr Justice Blackburne ruled he was entitled to just 40% of the copyright, (rather than the 50% he was seeking). The court decided lead singer Gary Brooker's input was more substantial and Fisher's claim for back royalties - of up to £1m - was also rejected. For almost 40 years, the song had been credited to lead singer Gary Brooker and lyricist Keith Reid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> For a while I was clogging up the TnT On this Day thread with rock history. I felt bad about it, so stopped, but still saw and heard lots of good stuff fit to post, so. . . . .
> 
> *The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
> 10 hrs ·
> ...


3 LPs full of dreadful music by many dreadful artists.



too larry said:


> Beatlemania got a good start in the US on Dec. 20th, 1963 when Capitol Records released "Meet The Beatles."
> The following Jan., The Beatles would appear on The Jack Parr Show in a taped performance and then in Feb, they appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show, an appearance that changed music for ever.
> "Meet The Beatles" released in the U.S. 56 years ago today in the US.
> Anybody remember getting this LP when it first came out, before the Ed Sullivan Show?


A great band, who would later be 4 solo artists that desperately needed to be in a band.



too larry said:


> 2006 - Procol Harum
> Matthew Fisher, a founding member of Procol Harum won a High Court battle over who wrote their song '’A Whiter Shade Of Pale’. Fisher who played organ on the 1967 hit had argued he wrote the distinctive organ melody, but Mr Justice Blackburne ruled he was entitled to just 40% of the copyright, (rather than the 50% he was seeking). The court decided lead singer Gary Brooker's input was more substantial and Fisher's claim for back royalties - of up to £1m - was also rejected. For almost 40 years, the song had been credited to lead singer Gary Brooker and lyricist Keith Reid.


I never grokked 'A Whiter Shade of Pale'.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 3 LPs full of dreadful music by many dreadful artists.. . . . . . .


Was this show made into a movie? I remember watching on late night tv when I was a kid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Was this show made into a movie? I remember watching on late night tv when I was a kid.


Yes. It was a now and then staple of weekend 'late shows'. Snooze inducing.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

It was during this week 52 years ago in 1967, that Ian Anderson and a couple of friends put together a new band. They called the band Jethro Tull.
Remember when concerts looked like this, no 8,000 lights in the light show, it didn't take 27 semi's to move the show, just a stage, a band and great music. Oh yeah, tickets would set you back about 3 bucks. Here's an early picture of Jethro Tull to show what we mean. The good old days.......
Happy 52nd birthday to Jethro Tull!!
And the one song of theirs that sticks out to you is?

w/ Ian Anderson (musician)


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

From the real life is stranger than fiction section. . . . .


Ever want a 'Special' present for your self for Christmas?
Elvis Presley really, really wanted an official badge from the DEA. Seems ironic now. But on Dec. 21, 1970, Elvis met with then President of The United States, Richard Nixon to ask him for one. (The following was written by Peter Carlson and appears on The Smithsonian web site):
"The image looks like a computer-generated joke, or maybe a snapshot from some parallel universe where the dead icons of the 20th century hang out together—even Elvis Presley and Richard Nixon.
But the picture is genuine, an official White House photograph of a bizarre encounter that occurred in this universe, in the Oval Office on December 21, 1970.
The story began in Memphis a few days earlier, when Elvis' father, Vernon, and wife, Priscilla, complained that he'd spent too much on Christmas presents—more than $100,000 for 32 handguns and ten Mercedes-Benzes. Peeved, Elvis drove to the airport and caught the next available flight, which happened to be bound for Washington. He checked into a hotel, then got bored and decided to fly to Los Angeles.
"Elvis called and asked me to pick him up at the airport," recalls Jerry Schilling, Presley's longtime aide, who dutifully arrived at the Los Angeles airport at 3 a.m. to chauffeur the King to his mansion there.
Elvis was traveling with some guns and his collection of police badges, and he decided that what he really wanted was a badge from the federal Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs back in Washington. "The narc badge represented some kind of ultimate power to him," Priscilla Presley would write in her memoir, Elvis and Me. "With the federal narcotics badge, he [believed he] could legally enter any country both wearing guns and carrying any drugs he wished."
After just one day in Los Angeles, Elvis asked Schilling to fly with him back to the capital. "He didn't say why," Schilling recalls, "but I thought the badge might be part of the reason."
On the red-eye to Washington, Elvis scribbled a letter to President Nixon. "Sir, I can and will be of any service that I can to help the country out," he wrote. All he wanted in return was a federal agent's badge. "I would love to meet you," he added, informing Nixon that he'd be staying at the Washington Hotel under the alias Jon Burrows. "I will be here for as long as it takes to get the credentials of a federal agent."
After they landed, Elvis and Schilling took a limo to the White House, and Elvis dropped off his letter at an entrance gate at about 6:30 a.m. Once they checked in at their hotel, Elvis left for the offices of the Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs. He got a meeting with a deputy director, but not approval for a bureau badge.
Meanwhile, his letter was delivered to Nixon aide Egil "Bud" Krogh, who happened to be an Elvis fan. Krogh loved the idea of a Nixon-Presley summit and persuaded his bosses, including White House Chief of Staff Bob Haldeman, to make it happen. Krogh called the Washington Hotel and set up a meeting through Schilling.
Around noon, Elvis arrived at the White House with Schilling and bodyguard Sonny West, who'd just arrived from Memphis. Arrayed in a purple velvet suit with a huge gold belt buckle and amber sunglasses, Elvis came bearing a gift—a Colt .45 pistol mounted in a display case that Elvis had plucked off the wall of his Los Angeles mansion, which the Secret Service confiscated before Krogh escorted Elvis—without his entourage—to meet Nixon.
"When he first walked into the Oval Office, he seemed a little awe-struck," Krogh recalls, "but he quickly warmed to the situation."
While White House photographer Ollie Atkins snapped photographs, the president and the King shook hands. Then Elvis showed off his police badges.
Nixon's famous taping system had not yet been installed, so the conversation wasn't recorded. But Krogh took notes: "Presley indicated that he thought the Beatles had been a real force for anti-American spirit. The President then indicated that those who use drugs are also those in the vanguard of anti-American protest."
"I'm on your side," Elvis told Nixon, adding that he'd been studying the drug culture and Communist brainwashing. Then he asked the president for a badge from the Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs.
"Can we get him a badge?" Nixon asked Krogh.
Krogh said he could, and Nixon ordered it done.
Elvis was ecstatic. "In a surprising, spontaneous gesture," Krogh wrote, Elvis "put his left arm around the President and hugged him."
Before leaving, Elvis asked Nixon to say hello to Schilling and West, and the two men were escorted into the Oval Office. Nixon playfully punched Schilling on the shoulder and gave both men White House cuff links.
"Mr. President, they have wives, too," Elvis said. So Nixon gave them each a White House brooch.
After Krogh took him to lunch at the White House mess, Elvis received his gift—the narc badge.
At Elvis' request, the meeting was kept secret. A year later, columnist Jack Anderson broke the story—"Presley Gets Narcotics Bureau Badge"—but few people seemed to care.
In 1988, years after Nixon resigned and Elvis died of a drug overdose, a Chicago newspaper reported that the National Archives was selling photos of the meeting, and within a week, some 8,000 people requested copies, making the pictures the most requested photographs in Archives history.
These days, the Archives gift shop sells T-shirts, coffee mugs, refrigerator magnets and snow globes emblazoned with the image. And Chris DerDerian, the Archives' director of retail, is thinking of adding an Elvis-Nixon souvenir charm.
Why is the photo so popular? DerDerian figures it's the incongruity: "There's this staid president with this rock 'n' roll figure. It's a powerful image."
Krogh agrees. "It's a jolt seeing them together. Here is the leader of the Western world and the king of rock 'n' roll in the same place, and they're clearly enjoying each other. And you think, 'How can this be?'"
A President and a King, 49 years ago today in The White House.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> From the real life is stranger than fiction section. . . . .
> 
> 
> Ever want a 'Special' present for your self for Christmas?
> ...


Cool story. Unfortunately, that's not The King with President Nixon, but an Elvis impersonator named Sebastian Haff. 
Elvis had grown despondent in his life without Priscilla, and in the mess his manager had made of his career - singing fluff in B movies. His 'so called friends' were bleeding him dry. He walked away from it all, and traded his identity to Haff, the best impersonator of the day. While Elvis worked as Elvis impersonator Sebastian Haff and enjoyed a trailer park lifestylye, Haff succumbed to the riches and temptations [ drugs] that Elvis had avoided. In the end, Haff died of a drug overdose in his toilet in Graceland, still believed to be Elvis Pressley, while The King died defending his fellow residents of a nursing home from a soul sucking mummy, along with former president John Kennedy, who in fact, survived the gunshots in Dallas.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1967 - Dave Mason
British guitarist and singer Dave Mason quit Traffic after differences of musical opinion. Mason wrote 'Hole in My Shoe', a psychedelic pop song that became a hit in for Traffic in 1967.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Today in rodent history. . . .

1999 - Spice Girls
Three ferrets named Beckham, Posh Spice and Baby Spice were used to lay power cables for a rock concert being held in Greenwich, London, England, (workers were not allowed to dig up the turf at the Royal Park). Organizers found that rods could not push the cables through the tiny tunnels, which frequently bend and dog-leg. The ferrets were eased into tiny nylon harnesses with wires which where then attached to a rope, the animals ran into a series of ducts which were under the stage like rabbit runs, leading the cables with them. The ferrets instinctively make for any hole in the ground and are enticed to the end of the duct by a slab of smelly meat. The New Years Eve concert featured Simply Red, Eurythmics and Bryan Ferry.


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

"Straight to Hell" was written and recorded towards the very end of the Clash's New York recording sessions for the _Combat Rock_ album. Mick Jones' guitar technician Digby Cleaver describes the sessions as "a mad, creative rush" that occurred on 30 December 1981, the day before the Clash was due to fly out of New York on New Year's Eve 1981.[1]

Joe Strummer reflected on this creative process in a 1991 piece about the track:



> I'd written the lyric staying up all night at the Iroquois Hotel. I went down to Electric Lady and I just put the vocal down on tape, we finished about twenty to midnight. We took the E train from the Village up to Times Square. I'll never forget coming out of the subway exit, just before midnight, into a hundred billion people, and I knew we had just done something really great.[1]


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

More Clash. . . . . . .

2002 - Joe Strummer
The funeral of former Clash singer and guitarist Joe Strummer took place in London. Strummer had died of a suspected heart attack on 22nd Dec 2002 aged 50.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1969 - John Lennon
The entire shipment of John Lennon and Yoko Ono's album 'Two Virgins' was seized by authorities in New Jersey due to the full frontal nude photograph of the couple on the cover. The album was eventually wrapped in plain brown paper in record stores.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1974 - Tex Ritter
US country singer, actor and radio presenter Tex Ritter died of a heart attack when he was trying to bail a member of his band from a jail in Nashville. His song 'High Noon' won an Oscar for Best Song in 1952.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1999 - Chef
Chef went to No.1 on the UK singles chart with Chocolate Salty Balls (PS I Love You). Chef appeared in the cult TV series South Park, the voice was that of Isaac Hayes (who had a hit with Shaft in 1971).


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

2019 - Daryl Dragon
American musician and songwriter Daryl Dragon died from kidney failure aged 76. He was known as ‘Captain’ from the musical duo Captain & Tennille with his then-wife, Toni Tennille. They scored numerous hits on the US singles charts, the most enduring of which included ‘Love Will Keep Us Together’, ‘Do That to Me One More Time’, and ‘Muskrat Love’. They hosted their own television variety series on ABC in 1976–77. Dragon also worked on The Beach Boys' 1972 release Carl and the Passions – ‘So Tough’.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1973 - Carly Simon
Carly Simon's 'You're So Vain', (with Mick Jagger on backing vocals), started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart. In 2015, after keeping quiet for more than 40 years, Carly Simon admitted that 'You're So Vain' was about Warren Beatty, but only one verse of it. Simon said the other verses were about two other men.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1975 - Pink Floyd
Pink Floyd started sessions start at Abbey Road Studios London for their next album Wish You Were Here. Their ninth studio album was released on 12 September 1975 and features 'Shine On You Crazy Diamond' a tribute to Syd Barrett whose mental breakdown had forced him to leave the group seven years earlier.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1975 - Pink Floyd
> Pink Floyd started sessions start at Abbey Road Studios London for their next album Wish You Were Here. Their ninth studio album was released on 12 September 1975 and features 'Shine On You Crazy Diamond' a tribute to Syd Barrett whose mental breakdown had forced him to leave the group seven years earlier.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

2014 - Vinyl Sales
It was reported that vinyl record sales had increased 32% in 2013, while CD sales declined 14.5% in the last last year, vinyl sales grew 32% from 4.5 million units sold in 2012 to 6 million sold in 2013, according to Nielsen SoundScan.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

2016 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his twenty-fifth and final studio album Blackstar, coinciding with his 69th birthday and two days before his death. It became his first and only album to reach No.1 on the Billboard 200 album chart in the US. At the 59th Annual Grammy Awards, the album won awards for Best Alternative Music Album; Best Engineered Album; Best Recording Package, and the title single won Best Rock Performance, and Best Rock Song. The album was also awarded the British Album of the Year award at the 2017 Brit Awards.


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1963 - Charlie Watts
Drummer Charlie Watts joined The Rolling Stones after leaving Blues Incorporated and his job working as a graphic designer.


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

2014 - The 10 Greatest Double Albums of All Time
Rolling Stone magazine published their Readers Poll: The 10 Greatest Double Albums of All Time. The top 5 were: 5. Led Zeppelin - Bruce Springsteen - The River, 3. The Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street, 2. Pink Floyd - The Wall, and winning the poll was The Beatles - The White Album.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2014 - The 10 Greatest Double Albums of All Time
> Rolling Stone magazine published their Readers Poll: The 10 Greatest Double Albums of All Time. The top 5 were: 5. Led Zeppelin - Bruce Springsteen - The River, 3. The Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street, 2. Pink Floyd - The Wall, and winning the poll was The Beatles - The White Album.


Off the top of my head:
1. David Bromberg Band - How Late'll Ya Play Til?
4. Blue Oyster Cult - Extra Terrestrial Live
6. Allman Bros Band at Fillmore East
3. Golden Earring - The Naked Truth
8. David Bromberg Band - My Own House / You Should See the Rest of the Band
5. Chicago Transit Authority
2. CSN&Y - Four Way Street
7. Flying Burrito Brothers - Close Up the Honky Tonks
9. The Byrds - Untitled
10. The Savoy Brown Collection
11. Poco - The Forgotten Trail
12. Ennio Morricone - _The Greatest Filmmelodies Of..._ 

Triple LP
Godley and CReme - Consequences


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1964 - The Kingsmen
'Louie Louie' by The Kingsmen was the No.1 song on the US Cash Box music chart. For a while, the record was banned by a handful of US radio stations because of its indecipherable lyrics, which were rumored to contain some naughty words. Even the F.B.I. investigated the song, but finally concluded that they could find nothing wrong.


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1992 - Nirvana
Nirvana appeared on NBC-TV's Saturday Night Live performing two songs, 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' and 'Territorial Pissings'. Also on this day the group's Nevermind went to No.1 on the US album chart.


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

On Jan. 11, 1971, Janis Joplin's second solo studio album "Pearl" was released posthumously on Columbia Records. It was the final album with her direct participation, and the only Joplin album recorded with the Full Tilt Boogie Band, her final touring unit. It peaked at #1 on the Billboard 200, holding that spot for nine weeks. It has been certified quadruple platinum by the RIAA.
The album has a more polished feel than the albums she recorded with Big Brother and the Holding Company and the Kozmic Blues Band due to the expertise of producer Paul A. Rothchild and her new backing musicians. Rothchild was best known as the recording studio producer of The Doors, and worked well with Joplin, calling her a producer's dream. Together they were able to craft an album that showcased her extraordinary vocal talents. They used Sunset Sound Recorders in Los Angeles.
The Full Tilt Boogie Band were the musicians who accompanied her on the Festival Express, a concert tour by train of Canada, in the summer of 1970. Many of the songs on this album were recorded on the concert stage in Canada two months before Joplin and the band started their Los Angeles recording sessions. The band also appeared twice on The Dick Cavett Show. They also played many American cities, both before and after Festival Express, although no recordings of those concerts have been officially released.
All nine tracks that she sings on were personally approved and arranged by Joplin. Pearl features the number one hit "Me and Bobby McGee", on which she played acoustic guitar, written by Kris Kristofferson and Fred Foster; "Trust Me", by Bobby Womack, written for Joplin; Howard Tate's "Get It While You Can", showcasing her vocal range; and the original songs "Move Over" and "Mercedes Benz", the latter co-written by Joplin, Bobby Neuwirth and Michael McClure.
Joplin sang on all tracks except "Buried Alive in the Blues", which remained a Full Tilt Boogie instrumental because she died before adding vocals, but she approved the instrumental track. The recording sessions, starting in early September, ended with Joplin's untimely death on October 4, 1970. Her final session, which took place on Thursday, October 1 after a break of several days, yielded her a cappella "Mercedes Benz."
This is one of our favorite LP's ever. Do you ever listen to this record?
Happy 49th Birthday to Janis Joplin's "Pearl" LP!!!!!


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Glenn Frey had a hit in 1984 with the song "Smuggler's Blues". But…. Jimmy Buffett lived it, and wrote a song about it, "Jamaica Mistaica".
On Jan 16, 1996: Jimmy's seaplane, 'Hemisphere Dancer' was shot at by Jamaican authorities after being mistaken for a drug smuggler's plane. Buffett was on board along with and U2's Bono.
No one was hurt. But we'd bet there were a few that were really pissed off.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Blue Oyster Cult released their first album 48 years ago today. The album featured songs such as "Cities on Flame with Rock and Roll", "Stairway to the Stars", and "Then Came the Last Days of May", all of which the band still plays regularly during its concerts. Despite positive reviews, the album failed to chart for some time before finally cracking the Billboard 200 on May 20, 1972, peaking at No. 172.
The album received a positive reaction from critics. Lester Bangs gave the album a generally positive review in Rolling Stone stating, "with the Blue Öyster Cult, New York has produced its first authentic boogie beast, and with any luck this one should be around for awhile" telling readers that "I don't think you should miss this album." Circus wrote that "it could well be the album of the Seventies", while Robert Christgau in The Village Voice called it "the tightest and most musical hard rock record since - dare I say it – Who's Next".
Do you have a favorite song from the LP?
Happy Birthday to Blue Oyster Cult's first born!!!!


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

On Jan. 16, 1964, the legendary Whisky A-Go-Go opened on Los Angeles' famed Sunset strip. Johnny Rivers was the leader of the house band when it opened.
The Whisky played an important role in many musical careers, especially for bands based in Southern California. The Byrds, Alice Cooper, Buffalo Springfield, Smokestack Lightning and Love were regulars, and The Doors were the house band for a while—until the debut of the "Oedipal section" of "The End" got them fired. Van Morrison's band Them had a two-week residency in June 1966, with The Doors as the opening act. On the last night they all jammed together on "Gloria". Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention got their record contract based on a performance at the Whisky. The Turtles performed there when their newest (and biggest-selling) single "Happy Together" was becoming a hit, only to lose their new bassist, Chip Douglas (who had arranged the song), to The Monkees. Michael Nesmith invited him to become their producer (he returned to The Turtles a year later, to produce them). Neil Diamond also played at the Whisky on occasion. Metallica bassist Cliff Burton was recruited by the band after they watched him play a show there.
The Whiskey is still going strong today. If you're going to San Francisco, wear some flowers in your hair. If you're going to LA, hang out at The Whiskey.
How many of you have been to The Whisky? And if so, see anybody cool?
Happy 56th Birthday to The Whiskey A-Go-Go!!!!
Photo by Charles Mike Morgan.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1987 - Jools Holland
TV presenter Jools Holland was suspended from Channel 4's UK music show The Tube for 6 weeks, after using the phrase 'groovy fuckers' during a live trailer broadcast in children's hour.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

2009 - Boy George
Boy George was sentenced to 15 months in prison after being convicted of falsely imprisoning a male escort. The Culture Club frontman denied the charge at Snaresbrook crown court and claimed the victim, Norwegian Audun Carlsen, 29, had stolen photos from his laptop. The singer told police he invited Carlsen back to his home after a cocaine-fuelled pornographic photo shoot in January, 2007, because he suspected the Norwegian of stealing pictures from his computer. He admitted handcuffing Carlsen to a wall in April 2007 but said he did so in order to trace the missing property.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2009 - Boy George
> Boy George was sentenced to 15 months in prison after being convicted of falsely imprisoning a male escort. The Culture Club frontman denied the charge at Snaresbrook crown court and claimed the victim, Norwegian Audun Carlsen, 29, had stolen photos from his laptop. The singer told police he invited Carlsen back to his home after a cocaine-fuelled pornographic photo shoot in January, 2007, because he suspected the Norwegian of stealing pictures from his computer. He admitted handcuffing Carlsen to a wall in April 2007 but said he did so in order to trace the missing property.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

I had to laugh when I saw how Boomer Bill started this story. Ever time I moan or grown when I stand up, I follow it with Werewolves of London.

You say these words today and everybody knows them. For many they were first heard 42 years ago today…. The words:
"Aaoooo Werewolves of London."
Warren Zevon released his third Lp "Excitable Boy" on Jan. 18, 1978. Besides the title track, this record included "Werewolves of London" as well as "Lawyers, Guns and Money".
Warren had a pretty good cast of friends who were on the LP with him. They included:
Karla Bonoff – harmony vocals on "Accidentally Like a Martyr"
Jackson Browne – guitar, harmony and backing vocals
Luis Damian – jarana on "Veracruz"
Kenny Edwards – bass on "Veracruz", "Tenderness on the Block" and "Lawyers, Guns and Money"
John McVie - bass on "Werewolves of London"
Mick Fleetwood – drums on "Werewolves of London"
The Gentlemen Boys [The Gentlemen Boys consisted of: Jackson Browne, Jorge Calderón, Kenny Edwards, J. D. Souther and Waddy Wachtel] – backing and harmony vocals
Arthur Gerst – Mexican harp
Bob Glaub – bass on "Roland the Headless Gunner", "Excitable Boy", Nighttime in the Switching Yard"
Jim Horn – recorder on "Veracruz"; saxophone on "Excitable Boy"
Greg Ladanyi – bells on "Nighttime in the Switching Yard"
Rick Marotta – drums on "Veracruz" and "Lawyers, Guns and Money"
Jeff Porcaro – drums and percussion on "Nighttime in the Switching Yard"
Linda Ronstadt – backing and harmony vocals on "Excitable Boy"
Leland Sklar – bass on "Johnny Strikes Up The Band", "Accidently Like a Martyr"
J.D. Souther – backing and harmony vocals
Manuel Vasquez – requinto on "Veracruz"
Waddy Wachtel – guitar, synthesizer, harmony and backing vocals
Jennifer Warnes – harmony vocals on "Excitable Boy"
Do you remember the first time you sang 'Aaoooooo Werewolves of London"?
Happy 42nd Birthday to "Excitable Boy"!!!!!
Why isn't Warren in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame?


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

(An insiders note: Having worked with these guys many times, we are pretty sure the meeting took place in a pub).
On Jan. 18, 1973, Free's Paul Rodgers and Simon Kirke, Mott The Hoople's Mick Ralphs, and King Crimson's Boz Burrell decided to start a band.
They called it "Bad Company."
Happy 47th birthday to "Bad Company"!!!! Do you have a favorite song by them?


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

From yesterday. {this is one of my favorite Beatles songs, so. . . .}

John Lennon picked up a London Daily Mail newspaper 53 years ago today on Jan. 17, 1967. He read a story about potholes in Blackburn, Lancashire. It was this article that inspired the line in "A Day In The Life."
Many times the ideas for songs come from the strangest things.
(This is the only pictue we could find to reference this. It may not be a copy of the real thing)


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones recorded 'The Last Time' and 'Play With Fire' at the RCA studio in Hollywood, California. Producer Phil Spector played acoustic guitar on 'Play With Fire.'


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> (An insiders note: Having worked with these guys many times, we are pretty sure the meeting took place in a pub).
> On Jan. 18, 1973, Free's Paul Rodgers and Simon Kirke, Mott The Hoople's Mick Ralphs, and King Crimson's Boz Burrell decided to start a band.
> They called it "Bad Company."
> Happy 47th birthday to "Bad Company"!!!! Do you have a favorite song by them?


1974 - Paul Rodgers
Former members from Free, (Paul Rodgers & Simon Kirke), Mott The Hoople (Mick Ralphs), and King Crimson, (Boz Burrell), formed Bad Company. The band went on to score a US No.1 album with their debut release.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1989 - Stevie Wonder
At just 38 years old, Stevie Wonder became the youngest living person to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. At a ceremony held at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in New York, other inductees include The Rolling Stones, The Temptations, Otis Redding and Dion DiMucci.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> Why isn't Warren in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame?


Get real....lol. On the other hand, as the r&r hall is a total bad joke, sure, why not?



too larry said:


> Happy 47th birthday to "Bad Company"!!!! Do you have a favorite song by them?


I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love.
4 bar instrumental break
Oh I, I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love etc etc ad nauseum

Paul Rodgers was part of one very good album in his career, and a bunch of crap otherwise.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1989 - Stevie Wonder
> At just 38 years old, Stevie Wonder became the youngest living person to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. At a ceremony held at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in New York, other inductees include The Rolling Stones, The Temptations, Otis Redding and Dion DiMucci.


And yet Stevie never recorded a single rock and roll song, nor did Redding or the Temps. Why isn't The Cars in the R & B hall of fame ?? Why not induct Culture Club in the Grand Ole Opry HoF?


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Get real....lol. On the other hand, as the r&r hall is a total bad joke, sure, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boomer Bill's {from my local NPR station} area of expertise in late 50's early 60's. I used to really like his Friday night show. But now he has an hour every morning, so I'm kind of burned out on oldies.


The best work Paul Rodgers did IMO was a Muddy Waters tribute album.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> Boomer Bill's {from my local NPR station} area of expertise in late 50's early 60's. I used to really like his Friday night show. But now he has an hour every morning, so I'm kind of burned out on oldies.
> 
> 
> The best work Paul Rodgers did IMO was a Muddy Waters tribute album.


That's certainly one that didn't suck.

50 some years later, this LP still holds up as a masterpiece, imo.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1980 - The Pretenders
The Pretenders scored their first UK No.1 hit with their third single 'Brass In Pocket'. The bands self-titled debut album started a four-week run at No.1 on the UK chart also on this day. Singer Chrissie Hynde got the idea for the song's title when, during an after-show dinner, she overheard someone enquiring if anyone had, "Picked up dry cleaning? Any brass in pocket?"


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1998 - Carl Perkins
American singer, songwriter Carl Perkins died aged 65 from throat cancer. He wrote the classic rock & roll song 'Blue Suede Shoes', the first record on the Sun label to sell a million copies. His songs were recorded by Elvis Presley, The Beatles Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Cash. Paul McCartney claimed that "if there were no Carl Perkins, there would be no Beatles."


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

2017 - Alanis Morissette
The former business manager of Alanis Morissette has admitted stealing over $7m (£5.7m) from the singer and other celebrities. Jonathan Schwartz was charged with fraud over claims he transferred the singer's money into his own accounts. When initially confronted about the theft, Mr Schwartz lied and said he had invested the money in an illegal marijuana growing business.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2017 - Alanis Morissette
> The former business manager of Alanis Morissette has admitted stealing over $7m (£5.7m) from the singer and other celebrities. Jonathan Schwartz was charged with fraud over claims he transferred the singer's money into his own accounts. When initially confronted about the theft, Mr Schwartz lied and said he had invested the money in an illegal marijuana growing business.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
9 hrs · 
He wasn't the first person to use the words "Rock and Roll", but he was the one who gave them definition.
Today we are remembering Alan Freed who passed away on Jan. 20, 1965. Albert James "Alan" Freed , also known as Moondog, was an American disc jockey. He became internationally known for promoting the mix of blues, country and rhythm and blues music on the radio in the United States and Europe under the name of rock and roll. His career was destroyed by the payola scandal that hit the broadcasting industry in the early 1960s.
Freed is commonly referred to as the "father of rock'n'roll" due to his promotion of the style of music, and his introduction of the phrase "rock and roll", in reference to the musical genre, on mainstream radio in the early 1950s. He helped bridge the gap of segregation among young teenage Americans, presenting music by African-American artists (rather than cover versions by white artists) on his radio program, and arranging live concerts attended by racially mixed audiences. Freed appeared in several motion pictures as himself. In the 1956 film Rock, Rock, Rock, Freed tells the audience that "rock and roll is a river of music that has absorbed many streams: rhythm and blues, jazz, rag time, cowboy songs, country songs, folk songs. All have contributed to the big beat."
RIP Alan. We all owe you so much.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
9 hrs · 
There are only a handful of people who say this show happened….
On Jan. 20, 1969, Led Zeppelin supposedly played a concert at the Wheaton Youth Center, Wheaton, Maryland. It is said that between 12 and 55 people saw the concert. LZ's road manager at the time, Richard Cole has no memory of the date. There are no ticket stubs, posters, ad etc.
It is said that the reason that so few people attended the show was because the show was on a Monday and the night of Richard Nixon's inauguration.
And….. It is said that Zeppelin was paid just $250 to appear.
We here at The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge have to admit we have our doubts that this show ever happened. Led Zeppelin's first show in the Baltimore area was on Feb.16 in '69.
What do you think? The picture below is a shot of Zeppelin in concert, but not of them in concert in Wheaton, Maryland. Obviously.
Or... were any of you there with positive proof pictures?


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
10 hrs · 
Does bat taste like chicken?
On Jan. 20, 1982, Ozzy Osbourne bit the head off a bat during a concert at the Veterans Memorial Auditorium in Des Moines, IA. An unconscious bat was throw on stage, so he bit its head off & was taken to a hospital after the concert to undergo a rabies injection.
There are some however who think that it was a publicity stunt and Ozzy knew what he was biting into.
Ozzy says he thought it was fake and didn't realize it wasn't until it was too late.
What do you think? Real or stunt? It happened 38 years ago today..


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1983 - Def Leppard
Def Leppard released their third studio album 'Pyromania' which featured new guitarist Phil Collen and was produced by Robert John "Mutt" Lange. The album has now sold over 10 million copies in the US.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

For today's rock and roll history, look in the birthday thread.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1983 - MTV
The new 24-hour music video network MTV started broadcasting to the West Coast of America after being picked up by Group W Cable, Los Angeles.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1994 - Rhett Forrester
American musician Rhett Forrester was shot and killed at a Northwest Atlanta intersection after he refused to give up his vehicle in an attempted carjacking, he was 37 years old. He was best known as the lead singer for New York-based band Riot from 1981 until 1984.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1967 - Pink Floyd
Pink Floyd spent the first of three days recording the Syd Barrett songs Arnold Layne and Candy And A Current Bun at Sound Techniques Studios, Chelsea, London. According to Roger Waters, Arnold Layne was based on a real person - a transvestite whose primary pastime was stealing women's clothes and undergarments from washing lines in Cambridge.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1976 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his tenth studio album Station to Station, which was the vehicle for his last great character, the Thin White Duke. The album was recorded after he completed shooting Nicolas Roeg's The Man Who Fell to Earth, and the cover artwork featured a still from the movie. The album made the top five in both the UK and US charts.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1978 - Terry Kath
American musician and songwriter Terry Kath, best known as the original guitarist, and founding members of the rock band Chicago accidentally shot himself dead. After a party at roadie and band technician Don Johnson's home in Woodland Hills, Los Angeles, California, Kath picked up a semiautomatic 9 mm pistol and, leaning back in a chair, said to Johnson, "Don't worry about it ... look, the clip is not even in it." To satisfy Johnson's concerns, Kath showed the empty magazine to Johnson. Kath then replaced the magazine in the gun, put the gun to his temple and pulled the trigger. Apparently unbeknownst to Kath, however, there was still one round in the chamber, and he died instantly from the gunshot


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1991 - Led Zeppelin
John Sebastian, owner and general manager of KLSK FM in Albuquerque, New Mexico, played Led Zeppelin's 'Stairway To Heaven' for twenty-four solid hours to inaugurate a format change to Classic Rock. Police showed up with guns drawn: once after a listener reported that the DJ had apparently suffered a heart attack, and later because of suspicion that, this being eight days into the Gulf War, the radio station had been taken hostage by terrorists dispatched by Zeppelin freak Saddam Hussein.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1967 - Pink Floyd
> Pink Floyd spent the first of three days recording the Syd Barrett songs Arnold Layne and Candy And A Current Bun at Sound Techniques Studios, Chelsea, London. According to Roger Waters, Arnold Layne was based on a real person - a transvestite whose primary pastime was stealing women's clothes and undergarments from washing lines in Cambridge.


Amongst all the fine posts in this thread, this one is very seriously not noteworthy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1978 - Terry Kath
> American musician and songwriter Terry Kath, best known as the original guitarist, and founding members of the rock band Chicago accidentally shot himself dead. After a party at roadie and band technician Don Johnson's home in Woodland Hills, Los Angeles, California, Kath picked up a semiautomatic 9 mm pistol and, leaning back in a chair, said to Johnson, "Don't worry about it ... look, the clip is not even in it." To satisfy Johnson's concerns, Kath showed the empty magazine to Johnson. Kath then replaced the magazine in the gun, put the gun to his temple and pulled the trigger. Apparently unbeknownst to Kath, however, there was still one round in the chamber, and he died instantly from the gunshot


He was a beast. "Introduction" - first song on the 1st lp CTA is an otherworldly achievement that they never matched.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Amongst all the fine posts in this thread, this one is very seriously not noteworthy.


But, but, but, but it was a transvestite stealing underwear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> But, but, but, but it was a transvestite stealing underwear.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1978 - Terry Kath
> American musician and songwriter Terry Kath, best known as the original guitarist, and founding members of the rock band Chicago accidentally shot himself dead. After a party at roadie and band technician Don Johnson's home in Woodland Hills, Los Angeles, California, Kath picked up a semiautomatic 9 mm pistol and, leaning back in a chair, said to Johnson, "Don't worry about it ... look, the clip is not even in it." To satisfy Johnson's concerns, Kath showed the empty magazine to Johnson. Kath then replaced the magazine in the gun, put the gun to his temple and pulled the trigger. Apparently unbeknownst to Kath, however, there was still one round in the chamber, and he died instantly from the gunshot


Kath is still a seriously underrated guitarist. Even in their slower shit hes still playing like crazy.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1970 - James Sheppard
James Sheppard, the lead singer from the Heartbeats and Shep and the Limelites, was found murdered in his car on the Long Island Expressway. The US singer had been beaten and robbed. The Limelites reached No.2 in the US in 1961 with 'Daddy's Home'.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1970 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin appeared at Leeds University, Leeds, England. It was at this show when Zeppelin had a meeting with fine arts lecturer Zacron to discuss their ideas for the album sleeve of the band's next album, Led Zeppelin III. Zacron, born Richard Drew, had studied at Kingston College of Art with members of the Yardbirds.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

2008 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse was admitted into rehab in a battle to kick her addiction to drugs. A statement from her record company, Universal said she entered the facility "after talks with her record label, management, family and doctors to continue her ongoing recovery against drug addiction."


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

2017 - The Allman Brothers Band
American drummer Butch Trucks from The Allman Brothers Band died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head in West Palm Beach, Florida, at the age of 69. He played in various groups before forming the 31st of February while at Florida State University in the mid 1960s. He joined the Allman Brothers Band in 1969. Their 1971 live release, At Fillmore East, represented an artistic and commercial breakthrough.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Kath is still a seriously underrated guitarist. Even in their slower shit hes still playing like crazy.


I don't think he's underrated at all - just the opposite. People who actually know about him universally rave about him, but he doesn't have name recognition to the masses. Overlooked, sure, but his career was short. Everything would have likely changed had he lived to see The Terry Kath Trio/Band come to fruition.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't think he's underrated at all - just the opposite. People who actually know about him universally rave about him, but he doesn't have name recognition to the masses. Overlooked, sure, but his career was short. Everything would have likely changed had he lived to see The Terry Kath Trio/Band come to fruition.


I agree. But as a younger guitar player.. I'm 31. I've never heard anyone just bring up kath lol. Another one I rarely hear talked about is mark knopfler. But he is usually agreed as a great guitarist.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I agree. But as a younger guitar player.. I'm 31. I've never heard anyone just bring up kath lol. Another one I rarely hear talked about is mark knopfler. But he is usually agreed as a great guitarist.


If you don't wanna watch it all, go to 2:20.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

I've been slacking on this thread. Sorry.

*February 9th*
1959 - George Jones
Mercury Records released 'White Lightning' by George Jones, which became the first No.1 single of his career. In his 1997 autobiography, I Lived To Tell It All, Jones mentions the fact that the recording process of 'White Lightning' was extremely lengthy after he arrived for the recording session under the influence of a great deal of alcohol and it took him approximately 80 takes just to record his vocals.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1961 - The Beatles
The Beatles appeared at The Cavern Club, Liverpool, for the very first time (as The Beatles), they would go on to make a total of 292 other appearances at the Club. They were paid £5 for this luchtime appearance and George Harrison was nearly denied admission to play because he was wearing jeans.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1982 - George Harrison
George Harrison presented UNICEF with a cheque for $9 million (£5.3 million), ten years after the fundraising The Concert For Bangladesh.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1997 - Jack Owens
American Delta blues singer and guitarist Jack Owens died aged 92. In 1995 he appeared in a TV advertisement for Levi's jeans, showing him seated on his front porch. He was a recipient of a 1993 National Heritage Fellowship awarded by the National Endowment for the Arts, which is the highest honor in the folk and traditional arts in the United States


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

2015 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan turned the tables on his critics during a 30-minute speech, at the Musicares charity gala honouring his career. The 73-year-old, who rarely talks about his work, asked why critics complained he "can't sing" and sounds "like a frog" but do not "say that about Tom Waits?" The singer added, "Critics say my voice is shot, that I have no voice. Why don't they say those things about Leonard Cohen? Why do I get special treatment?"


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2015 - Bob Dylan
> Bob Dylan turned the tables on his critics during a 30-minute speech, at the Musicares charity gala honouring his career. The 73-year-old, who rarely talks about his work, asked why critics complained he "can't sing" and sounds "like a frog" but do not "say that about Tom Waits?" The singer added, "Critics say my voice is shot, that I have no voice. Why don't they say those things about Leonard Cohen? Why do I get special treatment?"


All he's achieved, and all the praise and $$, and he ends up a bitter old man. As a singer, he was a fine songwriter.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> All he's achieved, and all the praise and $$, and he ends up a bitter old man. As a singer, he was a fine songwriter.


You see how much singing Bob did for the Traveling Wilburys. This is an interesting clip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> You see how much singing Bob did for the Traveling Wilburys. This is an interesting clip.


For me, the Wilburys were probably the most uninteresting grouping of big stars I can recollect. I wasn't a fan at all of ELO and George as a solo, and not much for Bob or Orb. Tom and the HBs were a fine Byrds tribute band.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

*February 10th*
1942 - Glen Miller
'Chattanooga Choo Choo' by Glenn Miller and his Orchestra became the first recording to be awarded a Gold record. It was actually just a master copy of the disc sprayed with gold lacquer by RCA as a publicity stunt. The actual award recognized today as a Gold Record would not be initiated for another sixteen years when the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) borrowed the idea and trademarked the Gold Record. The first Gold single was awarded to Perry Como in 1958 for 'Catch A Falling Star' and the first Gold album was given to Gordon McRae for the soundtrack to 'Oklahoma'.





One of the ladies who worked in my wife's office was into swing. I picked up a lot of CD's for her over the years. Always made a copy for myself, so I have a pretty good big band/swing collection.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1972 - David Bowie
David Bowie appeared at the Tolworth Toby Jug, London, on the opening date of his Ziggy Stardust tour playing to around 60 people in the room. The character of Ziggy was initially inspired by British rock 'n' roll singer Vince Taylor. The Ziggy Stardust tour played a total of 182 dates.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

2003-01-13 Rock musician Pete Townshend of The Who was arrested in London on suspicion of possessing indecent images of children. He was later cleared.
https://www.onthisday.com/people/pete-townshend


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

1975-06-23 Rocker Alice Cooper falls off stage in Vancouver, breaks 6 ribs


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 2003-01-13 Rock musician Pete Townshend of The Who was arrested in London on suspicion of possessing indecent images of children. He was later cleared.
> https://www.onthisday.com/people/pete-townshend
> View attachment 4483012


Research. lol


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1980 - Bon Scott
AC/DC singer Bon Scott was pronounced dead on arrival at a London hospital after a heavy night's drinking. Scott was found in the passenger seat of a friend's parked car. The official coroner's report stated that he had "drunk himself to death", after suffocating on his own vomit.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

2003 - Ty Longley
100 people died after pyrotechnics ignited a club during a gig by Great White in West Warwick, Rhode Island. Great White guitarist Ty Longley was also killed in the accident. Two brothers who owned the club were charged, along with the former tour manager with involuntary manslaughter. Foam soundproofing material at the edge of the stage set alight and the blaze spread quickly in the one-storey wooden building as fans all tried to escape through the same exit. Great White began a tour in July 2003 to raise money for the survivors and families of victims.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

The big question is what is a car boot sale?

2008 - The Rolling Stones
A 1976 Rolling Stones album bought for £2 at a car boot sale sold for £4,000 at an auction. The 'Black and Blue' LP was signed by John Lennon, Yoko Ono, Paul and Linda McCartney and George Harrison as well as members of the Rolling Stones. The seller obtained the album after haggling the cost down from £3.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2003 - Ty Longley
> 100 people died after pyrotechnics ignited a club during a gig by Great White in West Warwick, Rhode Island. Great White guitarist Ty Longley was also killed in the accident. Two brothers who owned the club were charged, along with the former tour manager with involuntary manslaughter. Foam soundproofing material at the edge of the stage set alight and the blaze spread quickly in the one-storey wooden building as fans all tried to escape through the same exit. Great White began a tour in July 2003 to raise money for the survivors and families of victims.


"It's better to burn out than to fade away. My, my, hey hey."
Probably not how Neil meant it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> "It's better to burn out than to fade away. My, my, hey hey."
> Probably not how Neil meant it.


They were Great White fans after all.


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2020)

1992 - Patti Smith
UK music paper the NME printed their writers all time best debut albums; at No.1, Patti Smith, 'Horses', No.2, Joy Division, 'Unknown Pleasures', No.3, MC5, 'Kick Out The Jams, No.4, The Jesus and Mary Chain, 'Psychocandy' and No.5, Television, 'Marquee Moon'.

All right then.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

*February 23rd*
1940 - Woody Guthrie
Woody Guthrie wrote the lyrics to 'This Land Is Your Land' in his room at the Hanover House Hotel in New York City. The song was brought back to life in the 1960s, when several artists of the new folk movement, including Bob Dylan, The Kingston Trio, Trini Lopez, Jay and the Americans, and The New Christy Minstrels all recorded versions, inspired by its political message.

I heard Gov Tim Cain on NPR's News Quiz Show (WWDTM) doing this song on a harmonica. He turned it into a singalong. Not too bad. Now Bruce on the other hand. . . .


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1974 - David Bowie
'Rebel Rebel' by David Bowie entered the UK chart, the single reached No.5 the following month. Originally written for an aborted Ziggy Stardust musical in late 1973, 'Rebel Rebel' was Bowie's last single in the glam rock style that had been his trademark. It was also his first hit since 1969 not to feature lead guitarist Mick Ronson; Bowie himself played guitar on this track.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

In case you had forgot how bad 1978 sucked. . . . 

1978 - Eagles
Winners at this years Grammy Awards included Fleetwood Mac, Album of the year for Rumours. The Eagles, Record of the year for Hotel California and Best pop vocal performance, The Bee Gees for 'How Deep Is Your Love.'


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1998 - Oasis
All members of Oasis were banned for life from flying Cathay Pacific Airlines after "abusive and disgusting behaviour" during a flight from Hong Kong to Perth, Australia.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

2003 - Howie Epstein
Howie Epstein bassist with Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers died of a suspected drug overdose in New Mexico. He had replaced The Heartbreakers original bassist Ron Blair, Epstein also worked with Bob Dylan, Johnny Cash, Stevie Nicks, Roy Orbison, Carl Perkins, Linda Ronstadt and Del Shannon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> In case you had forgot how bad 1978 sucked. . . .
> 
> 1978 - Eagles
> Winners at this years Grammy Awards included Fleetwood Mac, Album of the year for Rumours. The Eagles, Record of the year for Hotel California and Best pop vocal performance, The Bee Gees for 'How Deep Is Your Love.'


Those could be a lot worse. Rumours has some great Lindsey Buckingham cuts, but yeah, Hotel Cali mostly bites. Can't fault the pop vocals pick, in fact, well deserved. I love it...

How ironic, that in spite of being one of the world's most successful acts, spanning decades, the Bee Gees still remain 'light weights' in some eyes. I blame the high falsetto Barry Gibb disco period for this perception. I came to the Bee Gees party last...real late, but am happy I made it.

As an often times single man bar hopper, I'd tip the dj to play this if I had a hot target sighted.  Nearly can't miss.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Those could be a lot worse. Rumours has some great Lindsey Buckingham cuts, but yeah, Hotel Cali mostly bites. Can't fault the pop vocals pick, in fact, well deserved. I love it...
> 
> How ironic, that in spite of being one of the world's most successful acts, spanning decades, the Bee Gees still remain 'light weights' in some eyes. I blame the high falsetto Barry Gibb disco period for this perception. I came to the Bee Gees party last...real late, but am happy I made it.
> 
> As an often times single man bar hopper, I'd tip the dj to play this if I had a hot target sighted.  Nearly can't miss.


Yes, that song does bring back memories. I do have a few Bee Gees CD's in my collection. Can't really say that I've listened to them. Maybe put some of the music on thumb drives for my wife's car.

The disco years got me listening to folk rock, etc. But you couldn't escape it. It was everywhere. I've found that 40 odd years later I will hear a song that I know by heart and have no idea of the title or who sang it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

The Byrds made their final live appearance when they played at The Capitol Theatre in Passaic, New Jersey. (The then-current incarnation of the Byrds, which included Roger McGuinn, Clarence White, John York and Gene Parsons). 

A month before that. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

2004 - Estelle Axton
Estelle Axton, who helped create the legendary US soul music label Stax, died in hospital in Memphis, aged 85. Stax was home to Otis Redding, Rufus Thomas, Isaac Hayes and Booker T and the MG's and the Stax studio, 'Soulsville USA', was second only to Motown in its production of soul hits during its 1960s heyday.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

2010 - Ramones
The personal assistant to former Ramones manager Linda Stein was convicted in a New York court of bludgeoning her boss to death at her Manhattan apartment on 30 October 2007. Prosecutors said Natavia Lowery, 28, stole more than $30,000 (£19,500) from Stein, then clubbed her with a piece of exercise equipment. Jurors spent less than a day reaching a second-degree murder verdict.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

2014 - Franny Beecher
Franny Beecher the lead guitarist for Bill Haley & His Comets from 1954 to 1962 died in his sleep from natural causes. He was 92 years old. He continued to perform with surviving members of the Comets into 2006.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

*February 27th*
1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones made their second appearance on BBC TV show Top Of The Pops performing their latest single 'Not Fade Away'.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

too larry said:


> 2004 - Estelle Axton
> Estelle Axton, who helped create the legendary US soul music label Stax, died in hospital in Memphis, aged 85. Stax was home to Otis Redding, Rufus Thomas, Isaac Hayes and Booker T and the MG's and the Stax studio, 'Soulsville USA', was second only to Motown in its production of soul hits during its 1960s heyday.


Starring Donald 'Duck' Dunn and Colonel Steve Cropper of The Blues Brothers


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

*March 3rd*
1966 - Neil Young
Neil Young, Stephen Stills and Richie Furay formed Buffalo Springfield in Los Angeles. Among the first wave of American bands to become popular in the wake of the British invasion, the group combined rock, folk, and country music into a sound all its own. Its million-selling song 'For What It's Worth' became a political anthem for the turbulent late 1960s.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1969 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin recorded their first BBC Radio 1 'Top Gear' session during the afternoon at the Playhouse Theatre in London, England. Songs recorded were 'Dazed And Confused', 'Communication Breakdown', 'You Shook Me' and 'I Can't Quit You Baby'. Free, The Moody Blues and Deep Purple were also in session on the show.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1972 - Elton John
Elton John released 'Rocket Man' as a single, (officially titled 'Rocket Man (I Think It's Going to Be a Long, Long Time)'. The song was inspired by the short story "The Rocket Man" in The Illustrated Man by Ray Bradbury, and echoes the theme of David Bowie's 1969 song 'Space Oddity'. Kate Bush released a cover of 'Rocket Man' in 1991 as part of the Elton John, Bernie Taupin tribute album Two Rooms.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

2017 - Jim Fuller
American guitarist Jim Fuller from The Surfaris died aged 69. The Surfaris had the 1963 US No.2 & UK No.3 single 'Wipe Out' and Fuller was known as the "Godfather" of surf music, a Californian instrumental music. With his Fender guitar he contributed to the popularity of Leo Fender's instruments.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

2017 - Lyle Ritz
American jazz ukulele musician Lyle Ritz died at the age of 87. As a session musician on the bass guitar he joined the Wrecking Crew a popular group of studio musicians in the Los Angeles recording industry. Ritz compiled over 5,000 recording credits including such notable tracks as Herb Alpert's 'A Taste of Honey', The Righteous Brothers' 'You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'', and The Beach Boys 'Good Vibrations.'


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1963 - Patsy Cline
Country singers Patsy Cline, Cowboy Copas and Hawkshaw Hawkins were killed in a plane crash near Camden, Tennessee. They were travelling to Nashville after appearing at a benefit concert for the widow of Kansas City disc jockey 'Cactus' Jack Call, who had died in a car crash. On 7 March, country singer Jack Anglin was killed in a car crash on his way to Cline's funeral. Cline was the first country singer to cross over as a pop artist.

It's safer to walk.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1965 - David Bowie
The Mannish Boys released their second single 'I Pity The Fool', featuring a young David Bowie. Produced by Shel Talmy, (who was also producing the early singles and albums by The Who and The Kinks). Jimmy Page was Talmy's regular session musician and played the guitar solo on 'I Pity the Fool'.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1971 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin started a 12-date 'Thank You' tour for British fans, appearing at the clubs from their early days and charging the same admission prices as in 1968. The first show was at The Ulster Hall, Belfast, Northern Ireland where they played songs from their upcoming fourth album, including the first public performances of 'Black Dog', 'Stairway To Heaven', 'Going To California' and 'Rock And Roll'.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1982 - John Belushi
Actor and singer John Belushi died from an overdose of cocaine and heroin. Belushi was one of the original cast members on US TV's Saturday Night Live, played Joliet 'Jake' Blues in The Blues Brothers and also appeared in the film Animal House. His tombstone reads "I may be gone, but rock n roll lives on."


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

Everyone should know you can't trust someone who spins up boy bands.

2008 - Lou Pearlman
Lou Pearlman, the man behind boy bands 'N Sync and the Backstreet Boys was set to plead guilty to a $300m (£152m) fraud scheme. The music mogul admitted to a court in Florida of running scams that defrauded investors and major banks for more than 20 years. The charges carried a maximum of 25 years in prison and a $1m (£506,000) fine.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
During a Rolling Stones gig at The Palace Theatre in Manchester, England a female fan fell from the circle while the group were playing. The crowd below broke her fall and the girl escaped serious injury just breaking a few teeth.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1966 - Tina Turner
Tina Turner recorded her vocal on the Phil Spector produced 'River Deep Mountain High'. It went on to make No.3 in the UK but only No.88 on the US chart. Spector was well aware of Ike Turner's controlling attitude in the studio, and therefore he drafted an unusual contract: the River Deep – Mountain High album and single would be credited to Ike & Tina Turner, but Ike was paid $20,000 to stay away from the studio, and only Tina Turner's vocals would be used on the record. Session musicians who played on the track included Leon Russell (keyboards), Glen Campbell (guitar), and Hal Blaine (drums).


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1969 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin appeared at the Bluesville 69 Club at the Hornsey Wood Tavern, Finsbury Park, London, England. The venue was a function room at the back of the pub, and was so small that the stage was only just big enough for John Bonham's drums, and the rest of the group had to stand on the floor at the same level as the crowd.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1973 - Duelling Banjos
A song from the movie Deliverance called 'Duelling Banjos' by Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandel became one of the few 1970s instrumentals to be awarded a Gold record. The record had topped the Cash Box Magazine Best Sellers list and reached No.2 on the Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1975 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his ninth studio album Young Americans. The album marked a departure from the glam rock style of Bowie's previous albums, showcasing his interest in soul and R&B music. Young Americans featured the song 'Fame' (co-written with Carlos Alomar and John Lennon), which gave Bowie his first US No.1 hit single.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1966 - Beach Boys
The Beach Boys started recording the Brian Wilson and Tony Asher penned song 'God Only Knows', which when released in May 1966 was the eighth track on the group's album Pet Sounds. It became a UK No.2 single in 1966 and the B-side of 'Wouldn't It Be Nice' when released in the US.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1981 - Robert Plant
Robert Plant played a secret gig at Keele University, England with his new band The Honey Drippers.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1991 - Clash
'Should I Stay Or Should I Go' gave The Clash their only UK No.1 single after the track was used for a Levi's TV advertisement. The track was first released in 1982 from their album Combat Rock. The Spanish backing vocals were sung by Joe Strummer and Joe Ely.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1958 - Simon and Garfunkel
Big Records released 'Our Song' by a teenage duo from Queens, New York, Tom and Jerry. The duo will become famous in the '60s under their real names, Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1964 - Simon and Art Garfunkel
Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel recorded 'The Sounds Of Silence' as an acoustic duo. It wasn't until record company producers added electric guitar, bass and drums, without the knowledge of Paul and Art, that the song would become a hit in late 1965.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1977 - Sex Pistols
At 7am in the morning on a trestle table set up out-side Buckingham Palace, London, the Sex Pistols signed to A&M Records, (the real signing had taken place the day before). An after party was held at the offices of A&M records following the signing where the group set about reeking unforeseen havoc on the posh building, with Sid Vicious smashing a toilet and cutting his foot, trailing blood everywhere he went, while Rotten cursed and threatened every upscale executive in sight and guitarist Steve Jones getting it on with an unnamed fan in the restrooms.The contract lasted for six days.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1965 - Tom Jones
Tom Jones was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'It's Not Unusual.' The Welsh singer's first of 16 UK Top 40 hits during the 60s. Written by Les Reed and Gordon Mills, the song was first offered to Sandie Shaw. Jones recorded a demo for Shaw, and when she heard it she was so impressed with Jones's delivery that she declined the song and recommended that Jones release it himself.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1970 - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
Deja Vu, the first album by Crosby, Stills Nash & Young, (and the second by the trio configuration of Crosby, Stills, and Nash), was released. It topped the pop album chart for one week and spawned three US Top 40 singles: 'Teach Your Children', 'Our House', and 'Woodstock'.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1971 - Jim Morrison
Jim Morrison of The Doors arrived in Paris booking into The Hotel George's. The following week he moved into an apartment at 17 Rue Beautreillis in Paris. Morrison lived in Paris until his death on July 3rd 1971, (two years to the day after the death of the Rolling Stones guitarist Brian Jones, and approximately nine months after the deaths of Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin).


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1972 - Neil Young
Neil Young went to No.1 on the US & UK album chart with his fourth studio album 'Harvest.' The album featured the US No.1 hit single 'Heart Of Gold.'


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

*March 12th*
1955 - Charlie Parker
American jazz saxophonist and composer Charlie Parker died of a heart attack in New York City while watching Tommy Dorsey's Orchestra on television. He was 34. The coroner who performed his autopsy mistakenly estimated Parker's 34-year-old body to be between 50 and 60 years of age. (After years of drug and alcohol abuse).


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1967 - The Velvet Underground & Nico
The Velvet Underground & Nico the debut album by the Velvet Underground was released by Verve Records. Though the record was a commercial failure upon release and was almost entirely ignored by contemporary critics, The Velvet Underground & Nico is now widely recognised as one of the greatest and most influential albums in the history of popular music.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1968 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones started recording their next single 'Jumpin' Jack Flash' with new producer Jimmy Miller at Olympic studios in London. Keith Richards has stated that he and Jagger wrote the lyrics while staying at Richards' country house, where they were awakened one morning by the sound of gardener Jack Dyer walking past the window. When Jagger asked what the noise was, Richards responded, "Oh, that's Jack - that's jumpin' Jack."


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1970 - James Brown
James Brown's backing band The J.B.'s were formed after most of the members of his previous band walked out on him over a pay dispute. The J.B.'s initial lineup included bassist William "Bootsy" Collins and his guitarist brother Phelps "Catfish" Collins, formerly of the obscure funk band The Pacemakers.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1971 - The Allman Brothers Band
The Allman Brothers Band played the first of two nights at the Fillmore East, New York. Both shows were recorded and released as The Allman Brothers live double album, which became the groups breakthrough album.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

2007 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse made her US television debut on the Late Show with David Letterman performing 'Rehab'. The song went on to win three Grammy Awards, including Record of the Year, Song of the Year, and Best Female Pop Vocal Performance and also won an Ivor Novello Award for Best Contemporary Song.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1964 - Top Ten Singles
For the first time in British recording history, all Top Ten singles in the UK were by British acts. No.1 was 'Anyone Who Had A Heart' by Cilla Black, No.2 - 'Bits and Pieces' by The Dave Clark Five, No.3 - 'Little Children' by Billy J Kramer, No.4 - 'Diane' by The Bachelors, No.5 - 'Not Fade Away' by The Rolling Stones, No.6 - 'Just One Look' by The Hollies, No.7 - 'Needles and Pins' by The Searchers, No.8 - 'I Think Of You' by The Merseybeats, No.9 - 'Boys Cry' by Eden Kane, and No. 10 - 'Let Me Go Lover' by Kathy Kirby.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1985 - Dead Or Alive
Dead Or Alive were kicked off the UK music television show The Tube after admitting they were incapable of playing 'live.' The group scored the 1985 UK No.1 single 'You Spin Me Round, Like A Record'.

lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1991 - Doc Pomus
American songwriter and Blues singer Doc Pomus died from lung cancer aged 65. He is best known as the lyricist of many rock and roll hits written with Mort Shuman including, ‘A Teenager in Love’, ‘Save The Last Dance For Me’, ‘Sweets For My Sweet’, ‘Can't Get Used to Losing You’, ‘Little Sister’, ‘Suspicion’, ‘Surrender’ and ‘Viva Las Vegas.’


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1985 - Dead Or Alive
> Dead Or Alive were kicked off the UK music television show The Tube after admitting they were incapable of playing 'live.' The group scored the 1985 UK No.1 single 'You Spin Me Round, Like A Record'.
> 
> lol


Odd.

"
*Concerts[edit]*
The band toured regularly in the UK in the first half of the 1980s. Their first world tour began in 1987, with dates in Europe, the US, and Japan. Film footage was recorded at two shows at Tokyo's Nippon Budokan on 9 October and at Osaka's Osaka-jō Hall on 11 October 1987, and released on video cassette (VHS) and Laserdisc that same year under the title _Rip It Up Live_.

Even more odd.
Burns was known for his ever-changing, often androgynous appearance, which he freely admitted was greatly modified by cosmetic surgery.[1] Burns had extensive polyacrylamide injections into his lips, cheek implants, several rhinoplasties and many tattoos. Burns at one time accused fellow pop star Boy George of appropriating his unique image.[1]

In early 2006 Burns revealed in an interview that he had spent most of his life savings on 18 months of reconstructive surgery after a cosmetic procedure on his lips went wrong.[1] In January 2007, he announced that he was planning to sue the cosmetic surgeon, Maurizio Viel, who performed his faulty lip surgery, for £1 million.[33] Surgery-related health problems experienced by Burns included pulmonary embolisms and near-fatal blood clots.[3] Pete Burns died in London following a sudden cardiac arrest on 23 October 2016, at the age of 57.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

*March 15th*
1955 - Elvis Presley
Elvis Presley signed a management contract with Colonel Tom Parker. Parker had previously managed the 'Great Parker Pony Circus' with one of the acts being a troupe of dancing chickens.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1955 - Ray Charles
Ray Charles peaked at No.2 on the US R&B charts with the Atlantic single 'I Got A Woman', widely considered the first song to be labelled "soul" - a blending of R&B and gospel.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1968 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones started daily sessions at Olympic Studios in London to start recording their next album, Beggars Banquet. Working from 7pm to 8am each day without a break, the Stones worked on 'Jumpin’ Jack Flash', 'Child Of The Moon', 'Jigsaw Puzzle' and 'Parachute Woman' as well as the instrumental foundation for a song called 'Did Everybody Paid Their Dues?' (which would later become 'Street Fighting Man').


From wiki wiki:

_*Beggars Banquet*_ is a studio album by English rock band the Rolling Stones. It was released in December 1968 by Decca Records in the United Kingdom and London Records in the United States; it is the band's seventh British and ninth American studio album. The recording marked a change in direction for the band following the psychedelic pop of their previous two albums, _Between the Buttons_ and _Their Satanic Majesties Request_.[2] Styles such as roots rock and a return to the blues rock sound that had marked early Stones recordings dominate the record, and the album is among the most instrumentally experimental of the band's career, as they infuse Latin beats and instruments like the claves alongside South Asian sounds from the tanpura, tabla and shehnai and African-influenced conga rhythms. Its release marks the beginning of the most critically acclaimed period of the Rolling Stones' career.
Brian Jones, the band's founder and early leader, had become increasingly unreliable in the studio due to his drug use, and it was the last Rolling Stones album to be released during his lifetime, though he also contributed to two songs on their next album _Let It Bleed_, which was released after his death. Nearly all rhythm and lead guitar parts were recorded by Keith Richards, the band's other guitarist and primary songwriting partner of the band's lead singer Mick Jagger; together the two wrote all but one of the tracks on the album. Rounding out the instrumentation were bassist Bill Wyman and drummer Charlie Watts, though all members contributed on a variety of instruments. As with most albums of the period, frequent collaborator Nicky Hopkins played piano on many of the tracks. The album was the first Rolling Stones album produced by Jimmy Miller, whose production work formed a key aspect of the Rolling Stones sound throughout the late 1960s and early 1970s.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1969 - Cream
Cream started a two-week run at No.1 on the UK chart with their fourth and final original album Goodbye. The single, 'Badge', (which was written by Eric Clapton and George Harrison), was subsequently released from the album a month later. Harrison was credited on the track, (for contractual reasons), as 'L'Angelo Misterioso' on rhythm guitar.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1972 - Donny Osmond
DJ Robert W. Morgan played the Donny Osmond version of 'Puppy Love' for 90 minutes on the radio station KHJ in Los Angeles. LAPD mistakenly raided the station studios after receiving numerous calls from listeners, confused, the officers left without making any arrests.

You do not have to click. Take my word for it. 90 minutes of this and you would be calling the cops too.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1986 - Prince
The Bangles were at No.2 on the UK singles chart with 'Manic Monday', a song written by Prince under the pseudonym Christopher, it also made No.2 in the US, held of No.1 by Prince with 'Kiss'.

Before I was a happily married man I had a young housewife on the side. She was a huge Prince fan, so I've had lots of sex to his songs.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

2013 - Hardrock Gunter
Singer, songwriter and guitarist Hardrock Gunter died from complications of pneumonia, at the age of 88. His music at the turn of the 1950s prefigured rock and roll and rockabilly music. His song 'Birmingham Bounce' from early 1950, became a regional hit, and led to over 20 cover versions, the most successful being by Red Foley, whose version reached No.1 on the country chart. Gunter's original version has become regarded as a contender for the first rock and roll record, predating 'Rocket 88' by Ike Turner's Kings of Rhythm by a year.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

2014 - Scott Asheton
Scott Asheton best known as the drummer for the Stooges died of a heart attack aged 64. He co-formed the Stooges in 1967 along with his older brother Ron Asheton, Iggy Pop and Dave Alexander.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

too larry said:


> Before I was a happily married man I had a young housewife on the side. She was a huge Prince fan, so I've had lots of sex to his songs.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'The Last Time', the bands third UK No.1 and first No.1 for songwriters Mick Jagger and Keith Richards.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1968 - Otis Redding
The posthumously released Otis Redding single '(Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay' started a five week run at No.1 on the US chart, (a No.3 hit the UK). Otis was killed in a plane crash on 10th December 1967 three days after recording the song. 'Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay', became the first posthumous No.1 single in US chart history and sold over four million copies worldwide.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

2010 - Led Zeppelin
A rare Led Zeppelin recording from the group's 1971 gig at St Matthew's Baths Hall in Ipswich, England was unearthed at a car boot sale. The bootleg copy of the audio from the group's gig on November 16th 1971 was picked up for just 'two or three pounds' by music fan Vic Kemp who said 'I was going through a stand of CDs at the car boot at Portman Road and the guy who was selling them said, 'You might be interested in this. It must have been recorded by someone standing at the front with a microphone. You can hear Robert Plant talking to the audience quite clearly.'


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

2017 - James Cotton
American blues harmonica player, singer and songwriter James Cotton died from pneumonia aged 81. Cotton worked in Howlin' Wolf's band in the early 1950s. In 1955, he was recruited by Muddy Waters to come to Chicago and join his band. In 2006, Cotton was inducted into the Blues Hall of Fame.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

2019 - Dick Dale
American rock guitarist Dick Dale died of heart failure at the age of 81. He was known as The 'King of the Surf Guitar'. He pioneered and created what many call the surf music style. Dale worked closely with Fender to produce custom made amplifiers, including the first-ever 100-watt guitar amplifier. His song 'Misirlou' featured over the opening credits to Quentin Tarantino's Pulp Fiction.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1973 - Dr Hook
Dr Hook's single 'On The Cover Of Rolling Stone' peaked at No.6 on the US chart. The single was banned in the UK by the BBC due to the reference of the magazine.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1990 - Rick Grech
British multi-instrumentalist. Rick Grech who had worked with Family, Blind Faith, Traffic, and Ginger Baker's Air Force died of renal failure at the age of 43, as a result of alcoholism. As a session musician Grech also worked with Rod Stewart, Ronnie Lane, Vivian Stanshall, Muddy Waters, The Crickets, the Bee Gees and Gram Parsons.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

2016 - The 1975
English indie rock band The 1975 were at No.1 on the US album chart with their second album I Like It When You Sleep, for You Are So Beautiful Yet So Unaware of It. The album title set the record for the longest of a Billboard No.1 album with 71 characters.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1973 - David Cassidy
The BBC banned all teenybopper acts appearing on UK TV show, Top Of The Pops after a riot following a David Cassidy performance.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1976 - Iggy Pop
After a David Bowie concert at the Community War Memorial arena in Rochester, New York, Iggy Pop and David Bowie were involved in a drug bust at their hotel room where the police found 182 grams (a little over 6.4 ounces) of marijuana. The pair spent the rest of the night in the Monroe County Jail and were released at about 7 a.m. on $2,000 bond each.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

2004 - Ozzy Osbourne
Ozzy Osbourne was named the nation's favourite ambassador to welcome aliens to planet earth. The 55-year-old singer came top of a poll as the face people want to represent them to alien life. The poll of internet users was carried out following the discovery of signs of water on Mars. Ozzy won 26 per cent of the vote. A spokesman for Yahoo! News said: 'As the world waits desperately for signs of alien life, we decided to ask our users who they thought was best suited for this most auspicious of roles. Ozzy is a great choice but I'm not sure what the Martians would make of his individual approach to the English language.'


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1967 - Turtles
The Turtles started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Happy Together'. The song was written by Garry Bonner and Alan Gordon, former members of a band known as The Magicians. The song had been rejected a dozen times before it was offered to the Turtles, and the demo acetate was worn out.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1972 - America
America started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with their debut hit 'Horse With No Name', it made No.3 in the UK. The group scored eight other US top 40 hits during the 70s.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1999 - Ray Price
73-year-old Country music singer Ray Price was arrested in his Texas home for possession of marijuana. He was fined $200 after pleading no contest to the charges. According to Price in a 2008 interview, old friend Willie Nelson - no stranger to marijuana arrests - phoned and told him he'd just earned $5 million in free publicity with the drug bust.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

2006 - Buck Owens
Buck Owens Jr, American singer and guitarist died. He pioneered the Bakersfield sound, a reference to Bakersfield, California. He scored twenty No.1 hits on the Billboard country music charts.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1965 - Bill Wyman
Mick Jagger, Brian Jones and Bill Wyman all received electric shocks from a faulty microphone on stage during a Rolling Stones show in Denmark. Bill Wyman was knocked unconscious for several minutes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1970 - Peter Yarrow
Peter Yarrow of Peter Paul and Mary pleaded guilty to 'taking immoral liberties' with a 14 year old girl in Washington D.C. He pleaded guilty and was sentenced to three months in jail. Just days earlier, the trio had won a Grammy Award for Best Recording for Children for their album, 'Peter, Paul and Mommy'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1976 - Duster Bennett
British blues singer and musician Duster Bennett was killed in a car crash. After performing with Memphis Slim Bennett was driving home in a Ford Transit van in Warwickshire, England when he apparently fell asleep at the wheel. The van collided with a truck. His first album Smiling Like I'm Happy saw him playing as a one-man band, playing a bass drum with his foot and blowing a harmonica on a rack while playing a 1952 Les Paul Goldtop guitar given to him in 1968 by Peter Green from Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1985 - Stevie Wonder
Radio stations in South Africa banned all of Stevie Wonder's records after he dedicated the Oscar he had won the night before at The Academy Awards to Nelson Mandela.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

2000 - Santana
Santana started a two-week run at No.1 on the UK album chart with 'Supernatural.' The album went on to win eight Grammy Awards including Album Of The Year, Record Of The Year (for 'Smooth') and Song Of The Year.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

2004 - Jan Berry
Jan Berry of Jan and Dean, died at the age of 62, after being in poor health sustained in a 1966 car crash. Had the 1963 US No.1 & UK No.26 single 'Surf City', (co written by Beach Boy Brian Wilson). At the height of their fame, Jan and Dean hosted and performed at The T.A.M.I. Show, the film also featured The Rolling Stones, Chuck Berry, James Brown, Marvin Gaye, The Supremes and Smokey Robinson & The Miracles.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

*March 27th*
1964 - Mick Jagger
Mick Jagger, Keith Richards and Andrew Oldham attended a Decca launch party at the Ex-Serviceman’s Club, Windsor, Berkshire for Oldham's protégé singer Adrienne Posta, whose debut single, 'Shang-A-Doo-Lang' was being released. Also at the party was 17 year-old Marianne Faithfull, with her boyfriend John Dunbar. This was the first time Mick Jagger met Marianne.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1966 - Roy Orbison
During an UK tour, Roy Orbison fell off a motorbike while scrambling at Hawkstone Park, Birmingham fracturing his foot. He played the remaining dates sat on a stool and walking on crutches.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1971 - Brewer & Shipley
New York radio station WNBC banned the song 'One Toke Over the Line' by Brewer & Shipley because of its alleged drug references. Other stations around the country followed.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1973 - Carlos Santana
Rolling Stone magazine reported that after becoming a disciple of Sri Chinmoy, Carlos Santana had changed his name to 'Devadip', which means 'the lamp of the light of the Supreme'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1979 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton married Patti Harrison (the ex wife of George) at Temple Bethel, Tucson, Arizona. Patti applied for a divorce in 1988.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

2015 - Willie Nelson
Country singer Willie Nelson announced that he and his family were hard at work on a new brand of marijuana called Willie's Reserve. Stores of that same name were being planned and were to include his signature brand and other strains that would be grown to meet quality standards.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1973 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin released their fifth studio album, Houses Of The Holy in the UK. The album title was a dedication by the band to their fans who appeared at venues they dubbed 'Houses of the Holy'. The cover is a collage of several photographs which were taken at the Giant's Causeway, Northern Ireland, by Aubrey Powell of Hipgnosis. The two children who modelled for the cover were siblings Stefan and Samantha Gates.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1982 - David Crosby
David Crosby was arrested after crashing his car on the San Diego Highway. Police also found cocaine and a pistol in the Crosby Stills & Nash stars car. When the police asked Crosby why he carried the gun, his reply was, 'John Lennon'.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

2013 - Hugh McCracken
American rock guitarist and session musician Hugh McCracken died of leukemia in New York City at the age of 70. He appeared on many recordings by Steely Dan, Donald Fagen, Billy Joel, Roland Kirk, Roberta Flack, B. B. King, John Lennon, Paul McCartney, The Monkees, Paul Simon, Art Garfunkel, James Taylor, Phoebe Snow, Bob Dylan, Carly Simon, Graham Parker, Eric Carmen, Loudon Wainwright III, Aretha Franklin, Van Morrison, The Four Seasons, Hall and Oates, Gary Wright and Andy Gibb. Because of such high demand for his work, McCracken declined Paul McCartney's invitation to help form his new band, Wings after appearing on his 1971 album Ram.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

*March 31st*
1949 - RCA Victor
RCA Victor introduced the 45rpm single record, which had been in development since 1940. The 7-inch disc was designed to compete with the Long Playing record introduced by Columbia a year earlier. Both formats offered better fidelity and longer playing time than the 78rpm record that was currently in use. Advertisements for new record players boasted that with 45rpm records, the listener could hear up to ten records with speedy, silent, hardly noticeable changes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1958 - Chuck Berry
Chuck Berry's rock 'n' roll classic 'Johnny B. Goode' single was released. It entered the US charts six weeks later and peaked at No.8 on the chart. The song's original lyrics referred to Johnny as a 'colored boy', but Berry later acknowledged that he changed it to 'country boy' to ensure radio play.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1995 - Jimmy Page
Jimmy Page escaped being knifed when a fan rushed the stage at a Page and Plant gig at Auburn Hills, Michigan. The fan was stopped by two security guards, who he knifes instead. After his arrest, he told police that he wanted to kill Jimmy Page because of the Satanic music he was playing.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

2015 - Joni Mitchell
Joni Mitchell was rushed to hospital after being found unconscious at her Los Angeles home. The singer songwriter was admitted to intensive care where she underwent tests. Los Angeles fire officials said paramedics had answered a 911 call in Bel Air, where Mitchell lives, and had taken a patient whom they did not identify to hospital.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> *March 31st*
> 1949 - RCA Victor
> RCA Victor introduced the 45rpm single record, which had been in development since 1940. The 7-inch disc was designed to compete with the Long Playing record introduced by Columbia a year earlier. Both formats offered better fidelity and longer playing time than the 78rpm record that was currently in use. Advertisements for new record players boasted that with 45rpm records, the listener could hear up to ten records with speedy, silent, hardly noticeable changes.


My parents had a 45 player much like the one shown, and my uncle worked for the company that placed 'juke boxes' in area locations. Part of his job was collecting the money, and changing out old records for new ones. About once a month, my uncle would drop off a box of used 45s to us. I credit this, and my parents' love for music, for my lifelong deep love and enjoyment of music of many styles.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1964 - Beach Boys
Beach Boys recorded their next single 'I Get Around', which became their first US No.1 in the summer of this year. The song begins with a multi-part a cappella introduction that quickly shifts into rock-style verses sung by Mike Love and a pop chorus sung in falsetto by Brian Wilson.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1965 - Ready Steady Goes Live!
The first edition of new music show 'Ready Steady Goes Live!' was shown on UK TV, featuring presenters Cathy McGowan and Keith Fordyce.

Two or three months later. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1987 - Buddy Rich
One of the greatest jazz drummers of all time, Buddy Rich died aged 69 due to complications caused by a brain tumour. Rich worked with many acts including, Frank Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong, Tommy Dorsey's band, Dizzy Gillespie and Oscar Peterson. Rush's Neil Peart organized a pair of 90s tribute albums (titled Burning for Buddy), which also featured the work of Kenny Aronoff, Dave Weckl, Steve Gadd, Max Roach, Steve Smith and Matt Sorum.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1990 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton was fined by Walton-on-Thames Magistrates court, after being booked for speeding at 105mph; Clapton was also banned from driving for three months.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1998 - Rob Pilatus
Rob Pilatus, one half of pop duo Milli Vanilli was found dead in a Frankfurt Hotel room after taking a lethal combination of drugs and alcohol. Milli Vanilli won the 1989 best new artist Grammy after hits like 'Blame it on the Rain' and 'Girl, You Know It's True,' selling 30 million singles and 14 million albums. But in late 1990, the performers were stripped of the award after it was revealed that neither actually sang on the Milli Vanilli album.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

*April 3rd*
1956 - Elvis Presley
Elvis Presley appeared on ABC-TV's 'The Milton Berle Show' live from the flight deck of the USS Hancock in San Diego, California. He performed 'Heartbreak Hotel' 'Shake Rattle And Roll' and 'Blue Suede Shoes.' It was estimated that one out of every four Americans saw the show.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1964 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan made his first appearance on the UK charts with 'The Times They Are A-Changin''. Dylan wrote the song as a deliberate attempt to create an anthem of change for the time. In January 1984, a young Steve Jobs recited the second verse of 'The Times They Are a-Changin'' in his opening of the 1984 Apple shareholders meeting, where he famously unveiled the Macintosh computer for the first time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1990 - Sarah Vaughan
American jazz singer Sarah Vaughan died of lung cancer. She had the 1954 US No.6 single 'Make Yourself Comfortable' and released over 50 albums. March 27, is "Sarah Lois Vaughan Day" in both San Francisco and Berkeley, California in honour of the singer.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

2003 - Homer Banks
Stax records songwriter Homer Banks died aged 61. Wrote 'I Can't Stand Up for Falling Down', recorded by Sam & Dave and a UK hit for Elvis Costello. Rod Stewart, The Emotions, Isaac Hayes, Millie Jackson and Johnny Taylor all covered his songs.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

2007 - Keith Richards
Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards denied that he snorted the ashes of his late father. Jane Rose, Richards' manager, told MTV News the remarks were made ‘in jest’, and she could not believe they had been taken seriously. Richards had said in an interview with the NME: ‘He was cremated and I couldn't resist grinding him up with a little bit of blow.’ But NME interviewer Mark Beaumont was convinced that Richards was not joking when speaking to him about the alleged incident. ‘He did seem to be quite honest about it. There were too many details for him to be making it up,’ he later told BBC news.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

2015 - Bob Burns
Bob Burns, the American drummer who was in the original line-up of the Southern rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd died in a car crash in Georgia when his car struck a mailbox and a tree with the front of the vehicle. Burns was the only occupant of the car and was not wearing a seat belt at the time of the crash. He appeared on the band's 'Sweet Home Alabama,' 'Gimme Three Steps' and 'Free Bird.'


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1962 - Brian Jones
While at Ealing Jazz Club, in Ealing, West London, Mick Jagger and Keith Richards met Brian Jones for the first time. Jones was calling himself Elmo Lewis and was playing guitar with singer Paul Jones, who was performing under his real name of P. P. Pond.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1966 - The Beatles
Working at Abbey Road studios in London, The Beatles recorded overdubs on the new John Lennon song 'Tomorrow Never Knows' and the new Paul McCartney song 'Got to Get You Into My Life' for the forthcoming Revolver album.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1988 - Alice Cooper
During a European tour, Alice Cooper accidentally hung himself in a rehearsal when a safety rope snapped; he dangled for several seconds before a roadie saved him.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1994 - Lee Brilleaux
Lee Brilleaux singer, harmonica player and founding member of Dr Feelgood died of throat cancer aged 41. They had the 1979 UK No.9 single 'Milk And Alcohol' and the 1976 UK No.1 live album, Stupidity. In 1976, Brilleaux helped fund Stiff Records one of the driving forces of the 'New Wave' of the mid- to late-1970s, with a loan of £400.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1994 - Courtney Love
Courtney Love was arrested on drugs and theft charges after a reported overdose. At this time, Love was unaware that her husband Kurt Cobain was dead at their home, (his body wasn't discovered until April 8, by an electrician who had arrived to install a security system at their house).


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1969 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan released his ninth studio album Nashville Skyline, which embraced country music. With liner notes by Johnny Cash, (who also appeared on the record), at the time of release it was dismissed by some critics as lightweight, but included 'Lay, Lady, Lay', a major hit single for Dylan. The album also gave Dylan his fourth UK No.1 album.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1977 - Abba
ABBA went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Dancing Queen', the group's 7th US Top 40 hit and first No.1. The song was also a No.1 in the UK in 1976 and 12 other countries.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1983 - David Bowie
David Bowie was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with the title track from his latest album 'Let's Dance', his fourth UK No.1 and featuring blues guitarist Stevie Ray Vaughan. The song introduced Bowie to a new, younger audience oblivious to his former career in the 1970s and was a US No.1 hit, Bowie’s first single to reach number one on both sides of the Atlantic.

I saw him {in Norfolk or Hampton} on this tour. Really good show.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1988 - Dave Prater
Dave Prater of soul duo Sam & Dave was killed when his car left the road and hit a tree in Syracuse, Georgia, on his way to his mother's house in Ocilla. He was 50. Recorded for Stax Records from 1965 - 1968, hits included 'Soul Man' and 'Hold On, I'm Coming.'


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1989 - Bill Wyman
Rolling Stone Bill Wyman announced his forthcoming marriage to 19-year old Mandy Smith. He revealed the couple had been dating for six years.

The math looks really bad here.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

2009 - The Delfonics
Randy Cain, a founding member of US soul group The Delfonics died at his home in Maple Shade, New Jersey at the age of 63. The Philadelphia group, whose hits include 'La-La (Means I Love You)', won an R&B Grammy in 1970 for their song 'Didn't I Blow Your Mind This Time'. The chorus of 'Ready or Not' by The Fugees sampled The Delfonics' 1969 hit 'Ready Or Not Here I Come (Can't Hide From Love)'.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1977 - Abba
> ABBA went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Dancing Queen', the group's 7th US Top 40 hit and first No.1. The song was also a No.1 in the UK in 1976 and 12 other countries.


Yabba dabba dabba ABBA ! I became a fan a week ago in the birthday thread.



injinji said:


> 1989 - Bill Wyman
> 
> 
> The math looks really bad here.


Likely depends on the viewpoint.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1967 - Frank Sinatra
Nancy and Frank Sinatra were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Somethin' Stupid', (making them the only father and daughter to have a UK No.1 single as a team). The song was written by folk singer C. Carson Parks and originally recorded in 1966 by Parks and his wife Gaile Foote, as "Carson and Gaile". Robbie Williams recorded the song as a duet in 2001 with actress Nicole Kidman which went on to top the UK charts.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1971 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones released 'Brown Sugar' taken from their latest album Sticky Fingers, the first record on their own label, Rolling Stones Records, which introduce


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1973 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley and the Wailers released Catch a Fire their first album on Island Records and which is now regarded as one of the greatest reggae albums of all time. The album was also groundbreaking as its singles were released as long-playing records as against to the early reggae songs coupled with two sides.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1974 - Elton John
Elton John went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Bennie And The Jets', his second US No.1. John was set against releasing it as a single, believing it would fail. CKLW in Windsor, Ontario, began heavy airplay of the song and it became the No.1 song in the Detroit market with other radio stations adding it to playlists.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1982 - David Crosby
David Crosby was arrested when police found him preparing cocaine backstage in his dressing room before a show in Dallas.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

2002 - Robbie Williams
Thieves broke in to a house in Bexhill, Sussex and stole a hi-fi system and several CD's. They left albums by Madonna, Robbie Williams and Oasis but took the owners entire Showaddywaddy collection.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

2012 - Tom Petty
Five of Tom Petty's guitars were stolen from a soundstage in Culver City, California, where Petty and his band, the Heartbreakers, were rehearsing for their upcoming worldwide tour.The stolen gear included a 1967 Blonde Rickenbacker, a 1967 Epiphone Sheridan, a 1965 Gibson SG TV Jr., a Fender Broadcaster and a Dusenberg Mike Campbell Model, which belonged to Campbell himself. Petty was offering a "no questions asked" reward bounty of $7,500 to anyone with information leading to the guitars' recovery.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

2019 - Paul Raymond
English keyboardist and guitarist Paul Raymond died age 73. He joined Plastic Penny in the early 60s as their keyboardist, vocalist, and replaced Christine McVie in British blues band Chicken Shack. He first joined UFO in 1976 and played with the band during four different stints, he was a regular in the UFO lineup since 2003. Raymond had also worked with Michael Schenker in MSG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2020)

injinji said:


> 2019 - Paul Raymond
> English keyboardist and guitarist Paul Raymond died age 73. He joined Plastic Penny in the early 60s as their keyboardist, vocalist, and replaced Christine McVie in British blues band Chicken Shack. He first joined UFO in 1976 and played with the band during four different stints, he was a regular in the UFO lineup since 2003. Raymond had also worked with Michael Schenker in MSG.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

*April 15th*
1957 - Jerry Lee Lewis
Jerry Lee Lewis released 'Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On' on Sun Records. Written by Dave "Curlee" Williams the song was first recorded by American R&B singer Big Maybelle. The record reached No. 3 on the Billboard pop chart, No. 1 on the country charts, and No. 8 in the UK.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1967 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix, The Walker Brothers, Cat Stevens and Engelbert Humperdinck all appeared at the The Odeon, Blackpool, England, tickets cost 5 and 10 shillings, ($0.70 and $1.40).


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1996 - Jerry Garcia
The rest of Jerry Garcia's ashes were scattered near the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco. A small portion had been scattered in the Ganges River in India 11 days earlier. The Grateful Dead leader had died on 9th Aug 1995.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

2001 - Joey Ramone
Punk pioneer Joey Ramone (Jeffrey Ross Hyman) singer of the Ramones died after losing a long battle with lymphatic cancer aged 49. On November 30, 2003, a block of East 2nd Street in New York City was officially renamed Joey Ramone Place.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

2005 - John Fred Gourrier
John Fred Gourrier, singer from John Fred and his Playboy Band died after a long battle with kidney disease aged 63. Had the 1967 US No.1 single 'Judy in Disguise (With Glasses)', a parody of The Beatles song 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds'.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

injinji said:


> 2005 - John Fred Gourrier
> John Fred Gourrier, singer from John Fred and his Playboy Band died after a long battle with kidney disease aged 63. Had the 1967 US No.1 single 'Judy in Disguise (With Glasses)', a parody of The Beatles song 'Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds'.


Nothing at all related between Judy in Disguise and L in the S w/ D.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Nothing at all related between Judy in Disguise and L in the S w/ D.


I'd never heard of them or the song. That is what's cool about this. You hear stuff you never would have otherwise.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

*April 16th*
1956 - Chuck Berry
Chuck Berry recorded "Roll Over Beethoven" which was released by Chess Records the following month. It is said that Berry wrote the song in response to his sister Lucy always using the family piano to play classical music when Berry wanted to play pop music. The lyric "roll over Beethoven and tell Tchaikovsky the news" refers to how classical composers would roll over in their graves upon hearing that classical music had given way to rock and roll.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones first album was released in the UK, it went to No.1 two weeks later and stayed on the chart for 40 weeks, with 11 weeks at No.1. The American edition of the LP, with a slightly different track list, came out on London Records on 30 May 1964, subtitled England's Newest Hit Makers, which later became its official title.

One of only two cuts on the record they wrote.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1972 - Electric Light Orchestra
The Electric Light Orchestra made their debut at The Fox and Greyhound in Croydon, London. ELO were formed to accommodate former Move members Roy Wood and Jeff Lynne's desire to create modern rock and pop songs with classical overtones. Wood departed following the band's debut record, Lynne wrote and arranged all of the group's original compositions and produced every album.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1996 - Kiss
Kiss appeared in full make-up at the 38th Grammy Awards, where they announced a reunion tour. It would mark the first time all four members had appeared together in over fifteen years.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

2003 - Jerry Lee Lewis
Jerry Lee Lewis filed for divorce from his sixth wife, Kerrie McCarver Lewis. The 67-year-old singer married Kerrie in 1984 who was the president of Lewis Enterprises Inc. fan club.

I guess she was his number 1 fan. lol


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

*April 17th*
1960 - Eddie Cochran
Touring in the UK, 21-year-old US singer Eddie Cochran was killed when the taxi he was travelling in crashed into a lamppost on Rowden Hill, Chippenham, Wiltshire, (where a plaque now commemorates the event). Songwriter Sharon Sheeley and singer Gene Vincent survived the crash, Cochran's current hit at the time was 'Three Steps to Heaven'. The taxi driver, George Martin, was convicted of dangerous driving, fined £50, disqualified from driving for 15 years, and sent to prison for six months.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1970 - Santana
Santana began sessions for what would be their breakthrough album Abraxas at Wally Heider Recording Studio, San Francisco, California. When released in September of this year, Abraxas peaked at No.1 on the US chart.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1970 - Johnny Cash
While performing at the White House at the invitation of President Richard Nixon, Johnny Cash was asked to perform 'Okie From Muskogee'. Cash declined because it was not his song, but had been a hit for Merle Haggard. Instead, Cash sang his No.1 hit, 'A Boy Named Sue'.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1971 - George Harrison
All four Beatles had solo singles in the UK charts, Paul McCartney with 'Another Day', John Lennon 'Power To The People', George Harrison 'My Sweet Lord' and Ringo Starr 'It Don't Come Easy.'


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1973 - The Eagles
The Eagles released their second studio album Desperado. Recorded at Island Studios in London, UK, two singles were released from the album 'Tequila Sunrise' and 'Outlaw Man'.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1974 - Vinnie Taylor
Vinnie Taylor guitarist with US rock 'n roll revival band Sha Na Na was found dead in a Holiday Inn hotel room in Charlottesville, Virginia from a drug overdose. Sha Na Na played at the Woodstock Festival, their 90-second appearance in the Woodstock film brought the group national attention. The group appeared in the movie Grease as Johnny Casino & The Gamblers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1971 - George Harrison
> All four Beatles had solo singles in the UK charts, Paul McCartney with 'Another Day', John Lennon 'Power To The People', George Harrison 'My Sweet Lord' and Ringo Starr 'It Don't Come Easy.'


_Pretty much a head scratcher, how all four members of perhaps the greatest band ever, all pretty much sucked on their own._


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1973 - The Eagles
> The Eagles released their second studio album Desperado. Recorded at Island Studios in London, UK, two singles were released from the album 'Tequila Sunrise' and 'Outlaw Man'.


*Another head scratcher...how did a somewhat better than average band make such a terrific record. My guess is because of the presence of Bernie in the band, and the big influence of J D Souther and Jackson Browne.





*


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1959 - Dolly Parton
Goldband Records released 'Puppy Love' by a 13-year old Dolly Parton in the US, a song that was recorded two years earlier when she was just eleven years old. The song didn't chart, (later to be a hit for Donny Osmond ).


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1966 - The Beatles
During a 12 hour session at Abbey Road studios in London The Beatles worked on a new John Lennon song 'And Your Bird Can Sing', and a new George Harrison song 'Taxman'.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1980 - George Burns
84 year old George Burns, who starred in the movie Oh God with John Denver, became the oldest person to have a hit on the Billboard Hot 100 when 'I Wish I Was 18 Again' peaked at No.49. When asked if he wished he were 18 again, Burns replied "I wish I was 80 again." Before this, his most recent charting record had been a spoken word comedy routine with his wife and partner Gracie Allen in the summer of 1933.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

*April 21st*
1958 - Marvin Rainwater
US country music singer Marvin Rainwater was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Whole Lotta Woman'. Rainwater was a full-blooded Cherokee Indian, known for wearing Native American-themed outfits on stage.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

1976 - The Rolling Stones
Women Against Violence Against Women called for a boycott of all Warner Communications albums because of the promotional campaign for The Rolling Stones' new album Black and Blue. The album was being promoted with a controversial advertising campaign that depicted the model Anita Russell, bruised and bound, under the phrase ‘I'm Black and Blue from the Rolling Stones - and I love it!’


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

1982 - Joe Strummer
Clash frontman Joe Strummer disappeared for three weeks, which resulted in the group cancelling a tour. The singer was found living rough in Paris, France.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2020)

"The singer was found living rough in Paris, France. "

huh ?


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> "The singer was found living rough in Paris, France. "
> 
> huh ?


English talk funny, huh? Outdoors or homeless.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

2016 - Prince
Prince was found dead at his home in Minnesota at the age of 57, after Police were summoned to his Paisley Park estate and found his body in a lift. The acclaimed and influential musician became a global superstar in the 1980s, with albums such as 1999, Purple Rain and Sign O' the Times and recorded more than 30 albums.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

1971 - Andy Warhol
The Rolling Stones released their classic album Sticky Fingers in the UK. The band's first release on their own label via Atlantic Records, the cover was designed by Andy Warhol, who was paid $15,000 for his efforts. The LP sleeve featured a close-up of a pair of jeans with a working zip. Widely assumed to be that of Mick Jagger, the crotch photographed for the cover was actually that of actor Joe Dallesandro.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

1983 - David Bowie
David Bowie started a three week run at No.1 on the UK album chart with the Nile Rodgers produced 'Let's Dance', featuring the title track which made No. 1 on the US and UK singles chart and 'China Girl.'

I saw him on this tour in or around Norfolk. Great show.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

1988 - Roy Orbison
Roy Orbison celebrated his 52nd birthday at a Bruce Springsteen concert, during which the audience sang happy birthday to him.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

2008 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse went out on a drink and drug-fuelled spree and hit and head-butted two men. After drinking all day, Amy visited the Good Mixer pub in Camden, London with Babyshambles guitarist Mik Whitnall. Inside she allegedly punched Mustapha el Mounmi in the face after he refused to give way to her at the pool table. The singer then left to visit Bar Tok in the early hours and once at the bar shouted "I am a legend get these people out. I want to take drugs." After leaving the bar a good Samaritan tried to get her a cab, but she reportedly thought he was trying to molest her and allegedly head-butted him in the face.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

2012 - Chris Ethridge
American country rock bass guitarist Chris Ethridge died age 65 from pancreatic cancer. He was a member of the International Submarine Band and The Flying Burrito Brothers. Ethridge also worked with Nancy Sinatra, Leon Russell, Delaney Bramlett, Johnny Winter, Randy Newman, Ry Cooder, Linda Ronstadt, The Byrds, Jackson Browne, and Willie Nelson.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2020)

injinji said:


> 2012 - Chris Ethridge
> American country rock bass guitarist Chris Ethridge died age 65 from pancreatic cancer. He was a member of the International Submarine Band and The Flying Burrito Brothers. Ethridge also worked with Nancy Sinatra, Leon Russell, Delaney Bramlett, Johnny Winter, Randy Newman, Ry Cooder, Linda Ronstadt, The Byrds, Jackson Browne, and Willie Nelson.


They're obviously miming in the vids, but in Hot Burrito #2, Ethridge and drummer Michael Clarke swap positions, and there's never a face shot of Chris Hillman.

One of the [to me] very cool things about the first Burrito Bros lp, and Christine's Tune is a perfect example, is that the albums vocals are mostly duets with Chris and Gram. For the entire lp, they are recorded in separate left and right channels, so you can tune one or the other out of the song by going to the left or right speaker. Clever listeners...ahem....would insert themselves and sing with the band in a meaningfully stoned pre karaoke kinda thing. 
Some still do.

Also, in Christine's tune, the chorus is sung with Chris on lead and Gram doing high harmony, but when the harmonize verse three, they switch, with Gram doing lead and Chris the harmony, before reverting to the opposite again for the chorus. Real 'sneaky' cool goings on.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

1979 - The Police
The Police made their debut on BBC TV's Top Of The Pops performing 'Roxanne'. The single which was taken from their album Outlandos d'Amour was written from the point-of-view of a man who falls in love with a prostitute.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

2007 - Mick Jagger
During The Rolling Stones current world tour, aides to George Bush were told they couldn’t book a luxury five star hotel suite because Mick Jagger had already booked it. Jagger had splashed out £3,600 a night for the suite at the five-star Imperial Hotel in Vienna, Austria, in advance of the band's appearance there. Prior to the attempted booking, US Secret Service agents had already vetted the hotel, but to no avail.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1965 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan was interviewed by BBC journalist and radio presenter Jack DeManio in the Savoy Hotel, London, for the BBC’s Home Service, which was broadcast on the Today programme the following day. Later on the 27th, Dylan and Joan Baez were filmed singing the traditional song Wild Mountain Thyme in the Savoy. Parts of the interview and the song were used in the film Dont Look Back.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1971 - The Grateful Dead
The Grateful Dead appeared at the Fillmore East in New York City. The Beach Boys also appeared on stage with the Dead, who together performed a short set of Beach Boys songs.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1976 - David Bowie
Customs officers on a train at the Russian/Polish Border detained David Bowie, after Nazi books and mementoes were found in his luggage. Bowie claimed that the material was being used for research on a movie project about Nazi propaganda leader Joseph Paul Goebbels.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

*May 1st*
1956 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash released his classic song, 'I Walk the Line', which became his first No.1 Billboard country hit and remained on the charts for over 43 weeks, selling over 2 million copies. The unique chord progression for the song was inspired by backwards playback of guitar runs on Cash's tape recorder while he was in the Air Force stationed in Germany.

Pre-Man in Black.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1962 - The Beatles
The Beatles started a month long residency at The Star Club, Hamburg, Germany. American musicians including Ray Charles, Bo Diddley, Fats Domino, Everly Brothers, Bill Haley, Jimi Hendrix and Jerry Lee Lewis also all appeared here.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1967 - Beach Boys
The F.B.I. arrested The Beach Boys Carl Wilson on charges of avoiding the military draft and refusing to take the Oath of Allegiance. He was later released and joined the rest of the band in Ireland for a British tour.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1969 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan recorded an appearance for The Johnny Cash Show at the Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee. After two solo numbers from Dylan, Johnny Cash joined him for a rendition of 'Girl From The North Country'. In this primetime show, Cash enjoyed booking contemporary performers as guests; Neil Young, James Taylor, Ray Charles and Eric Clapton were all booked to appear on forthcoming shows.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1975 - The Rolling Stones
During a press conference held at the 5th Avenue Hotel in New York City to announce The Rolling Stones forthcoming American tour, the Stones themselves came down the street playing live from the back of a flat-bed truck. Stones drummer Charlie Watts came up with the idea, after the practice of New Orleans jazz musicians, who would play walking down the street.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1984 - Mick Fleetwood
Fleetwood Mac drummer Mick Fleetwood filed for bankruptcy. It was reported that the drummer had spent thousands of dollars of cocaine a month, and had refused to listen to financial advisers, buying up several homes, a $400,000 spread in Hawaii and a $1.8 million farm outside Sydney, Australia.


Mirage left a mark, for sure. It was five years before their next LP.


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

2005 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen went to No.1 on the UK album chart with 'Devils & Dust' the American singer songwriters sixth UK No.1.


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

2005 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton joined former Cream members Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce for the first of four nights at London's Royal Albert Hall 36 years after they had split up. Tickets were changing hands for more than £500 on eBay and fans had flown over from the USA to witness the reunion, which Clapton aged 60, is said to have agreed to because of the failing health of the other former members of the band.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

*May 3rd*
1952 - Kitty Wells
Kitty Wells recorded 'It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels'. Wells was disenchanted with her career prospects and was considering retirement, but agreed to the session at Owen Bradley’s studio because of the $125 union scale recording payment. 'It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels' was an answer song to Hank Thompson's 'The Wild Side of Life', and its lyrical treatment of seductive, wayward women. It became the first No.1 Billboard country hit for a solo female artist.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1971 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin kicked off a European tour at K.B. Hallen, Copenhagen, Denmark in front of 4,000 fans. The set list included the only known performance of 'Four Sticks' and the debut live performance of 'Misty Mountain Hop'.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1976 - Paul McCartney
Paul McCartney made his first concert appearance in America in almost ten years when Wings kicked off their 31-date 'Wings Over America' tour at the Tarrant County Convention Center, Fort Worth, Texas.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1986 - Tony Bennett
The Art Of Excellence by Tony Bennett became the first album in the US to be initially released on CD instead of the traditional vinyl format.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

2014 - Bobby Gregg
American musician Bobby Gregg died aged 78. Gregg is best is known for his work as a drummer on several seminal 1960s songs, including Bob Dylan's 'Like a Rolling Stone' and Simon And Garfunkel's 'The Sound of Silence'. He was also temporarily a member of The Hawks, which later became known as The Band.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1970 - Neil Young
Four students at Kent University were killed and eleven wounded by National Guard troops at a campus demonstration protesting the escalation of the Vietnam War. The incident inspired Neil Young to compose 'Ohio' which became a hit for Crosby Stills Nash & Young.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1989 - Stevie Ray Vaughan
Stevie Ray Vaughan set out on what would be his last ever tour at the Orpheum Theatre, Vancouver, British Columbia. The guitarist was killed in a helicopter crash on 27th Aug 1990 after a concert at Alpine Valley Music Theater in Wisconsin, after playing 107 of the 110 dates.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

2016 - Rolling Stones
After Donald Trump's campaign played ‘Start Me Up’ following his victory speech celebrating his path to the Republican nomination, The Rolling Stones asked him to stop using their music, joining several other artists in decrying his use of their songs.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> 2016 - Rolling Stones
> After Donald Trump's campaign played ‘Start Me Up’ following his victory speech celebrating his path to the Republican nomination, The Rolling Stones asked him to stop using their music, joining several other artists in decrying his use of their songs.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1966 - Manfred Mann
Manfred Mann were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Pretty Flamingo'. The recording features future Cream bassist Jack Bruce, who briefly joined the band in 1965. On their Top Of The Pops appearance, singer Paul Jones performed whilst standing on one leg.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1967 - The Kinks
The Kinks released 'Waterloo Sunset' as a single which went on to peak at No.2 on the UK chart. Songwriter and Kinks singer Ray Davies later stated that the song was originally entitled 'Liverpool Sunset', after his love for Liverpool and Merseybeat.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1968 - Stephen Stills
Buffalo Springfield split up. Richie Furay formed Poco and Stephen Stills teamed up with David Crosby and Graham Nash in Crosby Stills & Nash.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1972 - Gary Davis
Blind blues guitarist Reverend Gary Davis died of a heart attack aged 76. His unique finger-picking style influenced many other artists.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1972 - Dr John
The first day of the three day Bickershaw Festival, Wigan, England, with Grateful Dead, Dr John, Donovan, The Kinks, Captain Beefheart, Hawkwind, America, Family, Country Joe MacDonald, Wishbone Ash, New Riders Of The Purple Sage, Brinsley Schwarz and the Flamin Groovies.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1968 - Stephen Stills
> Buffalo Springfield split up. Richie Furay formed Poco and Stephen Stills teamed up with David Crosby and Graham Nash in Crosby Stills & Nash.


Richie always missed the boat.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

*May 6th*
1965 - The Rolling Stones
In their Clearwater, Florida hotel room, Mick Jagger and Keith Richards worked out the opening guitar riff of ’(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction’ following Richard's purchase of a Gibson fuzz-box earlier that day. The song is considered to be one of the all-time greatest rock songs ever recorded. In 2004 Rolling Stone magazine placed 'Satisfaction' in the second spot on its list of The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

1973 - Paul Simon
Paul Simon set out on his first tour without partner Art Garfunkel, using The Jesse Dixon Singers as a back- up group on stage. Simon's tour of America and Europe was recorded and released as 'Live Rhymin'.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

2005 - Bruce Springsteen
US coffee shop chain Starbucks banned the sale of Bruce Springsteen's latest album Devils and Dust over concerns about its adult content. The retailer - which stocked CDs at its branches in the US - said it would be promoting other albums instead.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1967 - Pearls Before Swine
Pearls Before Swine begin recording an album called 'One Nation Underground'. The LP included a song called 'Miss Morse', which would be banned in New York when it was discovered that lead singer Tom Rapp was singing F-U-C-K in Morse code. After disc jockey Murray The K played the record on the air, local Boy Scouts correctly interpreted the chorus and phoned in a complaint.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1968 - Elton John
Flying back to the UK after a US tour after his last gig with the band Bluesology, keyboard player Reginald Dwight gave some thought for a stage name he could use for his burgeoning solo career. In the cabin, he came across the band's horn player Elton Dean and lead singer Long John Baldry, and asked them if he can appropriate their names to concoct a new one for himself. They agree, and Elton John is born.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1991 - Wilson Pickett
Wilson Pickett was arrested after running into an 86 year old man and yelling death threats whilst driving his car over the mayor's front lawn in Englewood, New Jersey. Pickett was charged with driving with open bottles of alcohol in his car.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

2015 - B.B. King
Three of B.B. King's 11 surviving children lost a bid in a Las Vegas court to take control over their father's affairs after they said they suspect the 89-year-old Blues legend's manager of stealing his money and neglecting his medical care while blocking them from seeing him in home hospice care. King died in his sleep on May 14, 2015, at the age of 89.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1966 - Bruce Springsteen
The Castiles (with Bruce Springsteen on vocals), made their first recordings at Mr Music Inc in Brick Town, New Jersey. They cut two Springsteen songs, ‘Baby I’ and ‘That’s What You Get’. The songs were cut directly to disc, of which seven or eight test pressings of the studio takes were made.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1966 - Bob Dylan and Robbie Robertson
During his 1966 world tour, Bob Dylan and Robbie Robertson from The Band were filmed singing several songs in a hotel room in Glasgow, Scotland, the footage turning up in the film Eat The Document. The film was originally commissioned for the ABC television series Stage '66, but after Dylan edited the film himself ABC rejected it as 'incomprehensible for a mainstream audience'.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1975 - Tammy Wynette
Five times married US country singer, Tammy Wynette was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Stand By Your Man.' Originally released as a single in 1968 in the USA. It proved to be the most successful record of Wynette's career and is one of the most covered songs in the history of country music.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1980 - Ian Curtis
Joy Division singer and guitarist Ian Curtis hanged himself in the kitchen of his house in Macclesfield, England at the age of 23. Curtis had the Iggy Pop album 'The Idiot', playing on his stereo and left a note that said, 'At this very moment, I wish I were dead. I just can't cope anymore.' Joy Division released the critically acclaimed debut album Unknown Pleasures in 1979, and recorded their follow-up 'Closer' in 1980.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

2017 - Chris Cornell
American musician, singer and songwriter Chris Cornell died suddenly in Detroit after performing at a show with Soundgarden. Cornell was known for his role as one of the architects of the 1990s grunge movement, and for his near four octave vocal range as well as his powerful vocal belting technique. He released four solo studio albums as well as working with Audioslave and Temple of the Dog.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

*May 22nd*
1958 - Jerry Lee Lewis
Jerry Lee Lewis arrived at London's Heathrow Airport to begin his first British tour, along with his new bride, 14 year old third cousin, Myra. Although advised not to mention it, Lewis answered all questions about his private life. The public's shock over Lewis' marriage marks the start of a controversy leading to his British tour being cancelled after just 3 of the scheduled 37 performances.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

1961 - Ernie K Doe
Ernie K Doe went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Mother In Law'. The song was written and produced by Allen Toussaint who also played the piano solo. Huey Lewis and the News recorded the song for the 1994 covers album, Four Chords & Several Years Ago.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1976 - The Who
The Who gave themselves a place in the Guinness book of Records as the loudest performance of a rock band at 120 decibels, when they played at Charlton Athletic Football ground.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1989 - David Bowie
David Bowie's Tin Machine made their live debut at the International Music Awards, New York. Bowie stated that he and his band members joined up "to make the kind of music that we enjoyed listening to" and to rejuvenate himself artistically.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

2019 - Roky Erickson
American singer, songwriter Roky Erickson died age 71. Erickson co-founded the 13th Floor Elevators in late 1965 who released their debut album The Psychedelic Sounds of the 13th Floor Elevators the following year. In 1968, while performing at HemisFair, Erickson began speaking gibberish. He was soon diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia and sent to a Houston psychiatric hospital. Erickson released his eponymous debut as Roky Erickson and the Aliens in 1980. He recorded a steady stream of releases up until 2004.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1967 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his self titled debut studio album. Two singles were released from the album, 'Rubber Band' and 'The Laughing Gnome'. The album's failure cost Bowie his record contract with Deram Records who dropped him in April 1968.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1972 - The Eagles
The Eagles released their debut studio album. The album was an immediate success and produced three top 40 singles 'Take It Easy', 'Witchy Woman' and 'Peaceful Easy Feeling'.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1977 - Bob Marley and The Wailers
Bob Marley and The Wailers played the first of four nights at the Rainbow Theatre in London. There were six nights booked at the Rainbow, but the last two shows were cancelled due to a serious toe injury Marley received, (in a friendly football game with French journalists just before the tour's start in Paris). Subsequently the tour's second leg in the United States was postponed and then cancelled.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

2017 - Jerry Garcia
The sale of Jerry Garcia's favourite guitar, Wolf, raised millions of dollars for a civil rights group when an auction of the custom-made guitar fetched a total of $3.2m (£2.5m). It was bought at a New York charity concert by Brian Halligan, CEO of marketing group HubSpot and a lifelong fan of the band - or a "Deadhead". The money raised would go to the Southern Poverty Law Centre.









A Brief History Of Jerry Garcia's Most Well-Known Guitars


Jerry Garcia left behind not only an incredible legacy of music, but an incredible legacy of instruments. Here are six of his most famous guitars.




liveforlivemusic.com


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

Not on this day, but still a piece of history not often seen.

*Gene Simmons hanging out with young KISS fans in the 1970s. *












While Kiss had been kicking around since the early ‘70s in New York, they weren’t an international sensation until the release of “Alive!” in 1975. The landmark live album strapped a rocket to the band, turning them into the most recognizable group in the world. While many of their songs were about partying hard and rock n’ roll, their theatrical look attracted gobs of young fans.

Kiss fans young and old have always been total die hards for the group, so it must have been a thrill to see Gene “The Demon” Simmons up close and personal. Hopefully he didn’t try to breathe fire during this appearance.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

*June 18th*
1948 - Columbia Records
Columbia Records started the first mass production of the 33-RPM long player. The new format could contain a maximum of 23 minutes of music per side versus the three minutes that could be squeezed on to a 78 RPM disc.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

1977 - Johnny Rotten
Johnny Rotten and Paul Cook of the Sex Pistols were stabbed and beaten when they were attacked in a car park outside a London pub. They objected to the Pistols' anti-monarchist song 'God Save the Queen'. The next day, another member of the Pistols, Paul Cook, was beaten by a gang armed with iron pipes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

2008 - Phil Spector
A Lost Angeles hotel filed a lawsuit against Phil Spector for failing to pay more than $100,000 (£61,000), in outstanding bills for lawyers and expert witnesses in his murder trial. The Westin Bonaventure Hotel claimed that by the time Spector's trial ended with a hung jury, the defendants owed the hotel more than $104,000 (£63,400).


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1969 - David Bowie
David Bowie recorded 'Space Oddity' at Trident Studios London. The track went on to become a UK No.1 when re-released in 1975. Written about the launch of Major Tom, a fictional astronaut; Bowie would later revisit his Major Tom character in the songs 'Ashes to Ashes', 'Hallo Spaceboy' and 'Blackstar'.


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1974 - Van Morrison
Van Morrison, The Allman Brothers Band, The Mahavishnu Orchestra, Tim Buckley, The Sensational Alex Harvey Band and The Doobie Brothers all appeared at Knebworth Park, Stevenage, England. A special PA system was used for the event, claiming to be the best ever for an outside show, weighing 12 tons and needing five technicians.


So Heavy Metal?


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

2000 - Phil Spector
The Ronettes were awarded $2.6 million (£1.5 million) in back earnings from Phil Spector. New York judge Paula Omansky ruled that the legendary producer had cheated them out of royalties.


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

2008 - Jimmy Buffett
American singer songwriter Jimmy Buffett announced that his Margaritaville Holdings has partnered with New York gambling company Coastal Marina to buy the Trump Marina Hotel Casino for $316 million. His vast business empire also included tequila, beer, frozen food, footwear, restaurants, a resort, a record label and a recording studio. In 2006, Rolling Stone magazine estimated Buffett's earnings at $44 million.


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

2016 - Led Zeppelin
Lawyers for Led Zeppelin asked a judge to throw out a case accusing the band of stealing the riff for 'Stairway To Heaven'. Singer Robert Plant, guitarist Jimmy Page and Warner Music argued that the claimants had failed to make their case after three days of testimony. The band were accused of basing Stairway on the 1968 Spirit song, 'Taurus'.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2020)

injinji said:


> The band were accused of basing Stairway on the 1968 Spirit song, 'Taurus'.


Guilty.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1967 - Keith Richards
Rolling Stone Keith Richards was found guilty of allowing his house to be used for the illegal smoking of cannabis. He was sentenced to one year in jail and a £500 ($850) fine, (prison number 5855). Mick Jagger was also fined £100 ($170) and given three months in jail on drug charges. Jagger and Richards were both released and granted bail of £7,000 the following day.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1979 - Lowell George
American singer-songwriter, multi-instrumentalist and producer, Lowell George died of a heart attack. The Little Feat front man was found dead at the Key Bridge Marriott Hotel in Arlington, Virginia. George joined Zappa's Mothers of Invention as rhythm guitarist in 1968, played guitar on John Cale's 1973 album Paris 1919, Harry Nilsson's Son of Schmilsson album and Jackson Browne's The Pretender.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1984 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen kicked off the first leg of his Born in the USA Tour with a three night run at the Civic Center in St. Paul, Minnesota. Springsteen would play a total of 156 shows ending on October 2, 1985 in Los Angeles.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1985 - David Bowie
David Bowie and Mick Jagger recorded a version of the Martha Reeves and the Vandellas 1964 hit 'Dancing In The Street' for the forthcoming Live Aid fundraising event. The single went on to become a No.1 UK hit. The original plan was to perform a track together live, with Bowie performing at Wembley Stadium and Jagger at John F. Kennedy Stadium, until it was realised that the satellite link-up would cause a half-second delay that would make this impossible unless either Bowie or Jagger mimed their contribution, something neither artist was willing to do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1985 - David Bowie
> David Bowie and Mick Jagger recorded a version of the Martha Reeves and the Vandellas 1964 hit 'Dancing In The Street' for the forthcoming Live Aid fundraising event. The single went on to become a No.1 UK hit. The original plan was to perform a track together live, with Bowie performing at Wembley Stadium and Jagger at John F. Kennedy Stadium, until it was realised that the satellite link-up would cause a half-second delay that would make this impossible unless either Bowie or Jagger mimed their contribution, something neither artist was willing to do.


Had it not been for that 'worst video of all time", this "great parody of all time" could not have been made.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1964 - The Animals
The Animals went to No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'The House Of The Rising Sun.' Recorded in one take, this was the first UK No.1 to have a playing time of more than four minutes.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1968 - Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath played their first gig at a small backstreet Blues club in Birmingham, England.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1972 - The Rolling Stones
During a North American tour The Rolling Stones played the first of two nights at the Cobo Hall, Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1985 - Bob Geldof
At 12.01 Status Quo started the Live Aid extravaganza, held between Wembley Stadium, London and The JFK Stadium, Philadelphia. The cream of the world's biggest rock stars took part in the worldwide event, raising over £40million. TV pictures beamed to over 1.5bn people in 160 countries made it the biggest live broadcast ever known. Artists who appeared included Paul McCartney, Phil Collins, The Who, U2, David Bowie and Mick Jagger, Queen, Tina Turner, The Cars, Neil Young, Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, Bryan Adams, Hall and Oates, Lionel Richie and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

2012 - Roger Waters
Roger Waters' tour The Wall Live, topped worldwide concert ticket sales for the first half of 2012. The show based Pink Floyd's hit 1970s album, took $158.1m (£102.3m) beating Bruce Springsteen and Madonna. Waters sold 1.4 million tickets according to Pollstar magazine, which tracks the live concert business.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

Speaking of brotherly love. . . .


1973 - Phil Everly
During a concert at the John Wayne Theatre in Hollywood, California, Phil Everly smashed his guitar and stormed of stage, Don finished the set by himself and announced that The Everly Brothers had split. This was the last that the duo performed together for nearly ten years.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

1977 - Elvis Costello
Elvis Costello and The Attractions made their live debut supporting Wayne County at The Garden, Penzance, Cornwall, England.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

And now for more useless shit. . . .

1989 - The Peach Festival
At The Peach Festival, South Carolina, 432 guitarist's broke the world record for the most guitar players appearing in unison for the longest period of time, when they performed 'Louie Louie' for 30 minutes.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

2015 - B.B. King
The Las Vegas coroner's office confirmed that B.B. King died of natural causes primarily stemming from Alzheimer's disease and was not murdered. Two of his daughters had alleged King was poisoned by long-time associates.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2020)

*Just as pop stardom most often depends on possessing abundant talent and a great capacity for hard work, it also can require being in the right place at the right time. This was certainly true for the diminutive, 17-year-old singer named Eva Narcissus Boyd, who scored her first and only #1 hit on August 25, 1962 with “The Loco-Motion.*_”

Eva Boyd was newly arrived in New York City from her native North Carolina and looking for work when a neighbor in Brooklyn pointed her toward the job that would end up changing her life: working as a nanny for a young, professional Manhattan couple. It just so happened that the couple looking for a new babysitter were Gerry Goffin and Carole King, future members of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame then working for the legendary Don Kirshner as salaried songwriters at Aldon Music. In the early 1960s, Goffin and King were busy cranking out tunes they hoped would be hits for the likes of Bobby Vee and the Shirelles. When it came time to cut a demo of a brand-new song they’d written about a nonexistent dance craze, Gerry and Carole decided to reward Eva’s hard work running their household and caring for their infant daughter by letting her pick up a few bucks for recording the demo vocals. It turned out to be the biggest tip ever given in the history of the American childcare industry.

As fate would have it, “The Loco-Motion” was turned down by the singer Goffin and King had in mind when they wrote it: Dee Dee Sharp of “Mashed Potato Time” fame. When Aldon boss Don Kirshner heard the demo version of the song with Eva’s vocals, he pronounced it a hit in as-is condition and made it the very first release on his new label, Dimension. Soon enough, the song that opens with the lyric “Everybody’s doo-oo-in’ a brand-new dance now…” was climbing the pop charts and spawning a short-lived dance craze based on the truly brand-new dance Little Eva made up herself to fit the song.

While “The Loco-Motion” would make a second trip to #1 thanks to an unlikely cover by 1970s rockers Grand Funk, it was the only smash hit in the short singing career of Little Eva. She died in 2003. _


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> *Just as pop stardom most often depends on possessing abundant talent and a great capacity for hard work, it also can require being in the right place at the right time. This was certainly true for the diminutive, 17-year-old singer named Eva Narcissus Boyd, who scored her first and only #1 hit on August 25, 1962 with “The Loco-Motion.*_”
> 
> Eva Boyd was newly arrived in New York City from her native North Carolina and looking for work when a neighbor in Brooklyn pointed her toward the job that would end up changing her life: working as a nanny for a young, professional Manhattan couple. It just so happened that the couple looking for a new babysitter were Gerry Goffin and Carole King, future members of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame then working for the legendary Don Kirshner as salaried songwriters at Aldon Music. In the early 1960s, Goffin and King were busy cranking out tunes they hoped would be hits for the likes of Bobby Vee and the Shirelles. When it came time to cut a demo of a brand-new song they’d written about a nonexistent dance craze, Gerry and Carole decided to reward Eva’s hard work running their household and caring for their infant daughter by letting her pick up a few bucks for recording the demo vocals. It turned out to be the biggest tip ever given in the history of the American childcare industry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I needed the reminder about this thread. I've been skating all summer.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

1975 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen released his third studio album Born to Run. The album peaked at No.3 on the Billboard chart eventually selling six million copies in the United States and has since been considered by critics to be one of the greatest albums in popular music. Two singles were released from the album: 'Born to Run' and 'Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out'; the first helped Springsteen to reach mainstream popularity.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1967 - Small Faces
Small Faces, Move, The Gass, Tomorrow, Denny Laine, Jeff Beck, Eric Burdon and Marmalade all appeared on the first day of the 3-day non-stop happening 'Festival of the Flower Children' at Woburn Abbey, England. Plus DJ's John Peel and Tommy Vance, day tickets cost £1.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

2000 - Allen Woody
Allen Woody former bass player with The Allman Brothers Band and co-founder of Gov't Mule was found dead in New York aged 44.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2021)

On this day, Injinji promised...


injinji said:


> I really need to revive this day in rock and roll history.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> On this day, Injinji promised...


Like I've been saying for years. . . . . You have to know the difference between want and need.

That must have been a pretty deep dive, though.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'The Last Time', the bands third UK No.1 and first No.1 for songwriters Mick Jagger and Keith Richards.


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1973 - Dr Hook
Dr Hook's single 'On The Cover Of Rolling Stone' peaked at No.6 on the US chart. The single was banned in the UK by the BBC due to the reference of the magazine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2021)

_1962 – The Shirelles release “Soldier Boy.” The single becomes the New Jersey girl group’s biggest hit, selling a million copies and going all the way to No. 1. One of the biggest '60s girl-group hits, in this song The Shirelles sing from the perspective of a girl who is left behind when her boyfriend goes off to war. Along with "Will You Love Me Tomorrow?," it's one of two #1 hits by The Shirelles. Florence Greenberg wrote this with Luther Dixon. Greenberg was The Shirelles manager and signed the group to her Scepter record label. Dixon was an established songwriter who had written the hit "Sixteen Candles" by The Crests. He co-wrote other Shirelles songs as well, including "Boys" and "Tonight's The Night."

Brittany Murphy sings this during a wedding scene in the 2001 movie Riding in Cars with Boys, starring Drew Barrymore. The Shirelles' version was featured in the 1989 movie Born on the Fourth of July, starring Tom Cruise._


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1967 - Steve Winwood
The UK music magazine New Musical Express announced that former Spencer Davis Group member Steve Winwood was planning to form a new group with Jim Capaldi, Chris Wood and Dave Mason. The ensemble would choose the name Traffic.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

1976 - Paul Kossoff
Paul Kossof guitarist with Free and Back Street Crawler died aged 25, of heart failure during a flight from Los Angeles to New York, (Kossof had a long history of drug abuse). Free had the 1970 UK No.2 & US No.4 single 'All Right Now'. His first band was Black Cat Bones alongside drummer Simon Kirke, (later of Free), and Kossof formed Back Street Crawler after leaving Free.


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

1971 - The Rolling Stones
At their own expense The Rolling Stones placed full page advertisements in all the UK's music papers disclaiming any connection with the release of the Decca album Stone Age, saying 'in our opinion the content is below the standard we try to keep.'


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

1977 - Lou Reed
Lou Reed was banned from appearing The London Palladium in England because of his punk image.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2021)

​
_Breathless promotion on the local radio station. Tickets selling out in a single day. Thousands of teenagers, hours before show time, lining up outside the biggest venue in town. The scene outside the Cleveland Arena on a chilly Friday night in March more than 50 years ago would look quite familiar to anyone who has ever attended a major rock concert. But no one on this particular night had ever even heard of a “rock concert.” *This, after all, was the night of an event now recognized as history’s first major rock-and-roll show: the Moondog Coronation Ball, held in Cleveland on March 21, 1952.*

The “Moondog” in question was the legendary disk jockey Alan Freed, the self-styled “father of rock and roll” who was then the host of the enormously popular “Moondog Show” on Cleveland AM radio station WJW. Freed had joined WJW in 1951 as the host of a classical-music program, but he took up a different kind of music at the suggestion of Cleveland record-store owner Leo Mintz, who had noted with great interest the growing popularity, among young customers of all races, of rhythm-and-blues records by black musicians. Mintz decided to sponsor three hours of late-night programming on WJW to showcase rhythm-and-blues music, and Alan Freed was installed as host. Freed quickly took to the task, adopting a new, hip persona and vocabulary that included liberal use of the phrase “rock and roll” to describe the music he was now promoting. As the program grew in popularity, Mintz and Freed decided to do something that had never been done: hold a live dance event featuring some of the artists whose records were appearing on Freed’s show. Dubbed “The Moondog Coronation Ball,” the event was to feature headliners Paul Williams and his Hucklebuckers and Tiny Grimes and the Rocking Highlanders (a black instrumental group that performed in Scottish kilts). In the end, however, the incredible popular demand for tickets proved to be the event’s undoing.

Helped along by massive ticket counterfeiting and possibly by overbooking on the part of the event’s sponsors, an estimated 20,000-25,000 fans turned out for an event being held in an arena with a capacity of only 10,000. Less than an hour into the show, the massive overflow crowd broke through the gates that were keeping them outside, and police quickly moved in to stop the show almost as soon as it began. On the radio the very next evening, Alan Freed offered an apology to listeners who had tried to attend the canceled event. By way of explanation, Freed said: “If anyone…had told us that some 20 or 25,000 people would try to get into a dance—I suppose you would have been just like me. You would have laughed and said they were crazy.”_


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

2004 - Ozzy Osbourne
Ozzy Osbourne was named the nation's favourite ambassador to welcome aliens to planet earth. The 55-year-old singer came top of a poll as the face people want to represent them to alien life. The poll of internet users was carried out following the discovery of signs of water on Mars. Ozzy won 26 per cent of the vote. A spokesman for Yahoo! News said: 'As the world waits desperately for signs of alien life, we decided to ask our users who they thought was best suited for this most auspicious of roles. Ozzy is a great choice but I'm not sure what the Martians would make of his individual approach to the English language.'


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2021)

_1975 - Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti album hits #1, where it will stay for six weeks. _(Saw them in Cleveland and Philadelphia for this tour, bb)


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)

*March 22nd*
1956 - Carl Perkins
While driving to New York for appearances on 'The Perry Como Show', and 'The Ed Sullivan Show', the car that Carl Perkins was traveling in was involved in an accident putting Perkins in hospital for several months. The singer received four broken ribs and a broken shoulder, his brother Jay was killed in the accident.






He was a huge influence in rock and roll. Including these guys from Athens.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

1974 - Marvin Gaye and Diana Ross
Marvin Gaye and Diana Ross entered the UK singles chart with ‘You Are Everything’ which was originally recorded by the Philadelphia soul group The Stylistics. Released as the second UK single from the Diana & Marvin album, the song reached No.5 in the UK Singles Chart in this year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1974 - Marvin Gaye and Diana Ross
> Marvin Gaye and Diana Ross entered the UK singles chart with ‘You Are Everything’ which was originally recorded by the Philadelphia soul group The Stylistics. Released as the second UK single from the Diana & Marvin album, the song reached No.5 in the UK Singles Chart in this year.


Clearly the low point of Mr Gaye's career.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2021)

1966 - Simon and Garfunkel
Simon And Garfunkel made their UK singles chart debut with 'Homeward Bound.' Paul Simon is said to have written the song at Farnworth railway station, Widnes, England, while stranded overnight waiting for a train. A plaque is displayed in the station to commemorate this, although memorabilia hunters have stolen it many times. The song describes his longing to return home, both to his then girlfriend, Kathy Chitty in Brentwood, Essex, England, and to return to the United States. The song was also a No.5 hit in the US.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1966 - Simon and Garfunkel
> Paul Simon is said to have written the song at Farnworth railway station, Widnes, England, while stranded overnight waiting for a train.


Where was Artie?


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Where was Artie?


Sidetracked I guess. It was just a preview of what was to come.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

1963 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash recorded the June Carter/Merle Kilgore song 'Ring Of Fire.' The song was originally recorded by June's sister Anita Carter, on her 1963 album Folk Songs Old and New as '(Love's) Ring of Fire'. Cash claimed he had a dream where he heard the song accompanied by 'Mexican trumpets'. It became the biggest hit of Johnny Cash's career, staying at No.1 on the US charts for seven weeks.


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

1972 - America
America started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with their debut hit 'Horse With No Name', it made No.3 in the UK. The group scored eight other US top 40 hits during the 70s.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2021)

​_*March 26, 1971 - The Rolling Stones' lips and tongue logo appears for the first time when it is used on VIP passes for their show at the Marquee Club in London.*

The logo was designed by John Pasche, a student at the prestigious Royal College of Art in London (where Storm Thorgerson, who designed the Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon album cover, also attended). Stones management called the school looking for a student to design a poster for their 1970 European tour, and Pasche was chosen. That project went well, so he was given another assignment: "Create a logo or symbol which may be used on note paper, as a program cover and as a cover for the press book."

Pasche met with Mick Jagger, who showed him a picture of the Indian goddess Kali, rendered sticking out a long, pointed tongue. Using that as a basis, Pasche came up with the tongue and lips logo, earning £50 (about $75) for his efforts.

Pasche did not base the design on Jagger's lips, but he says he may have done so subconsciously. The logo is bold and compact - perfect for small spaces. It has an anti-authority vibe with plenty of sexual overtones, which is exactly what the band stands for.

After debuting on the VIP passes, the logo appears in April on an insert for the Sticky Fingers album, which features a real, working zipper on the cover designed by Andy Warhol. The logo is so successful, the band uses it for their label, Rolling Stones Records, and puts it on every subsequent album, as well as most of their promotional materials, T-shirts and other merchandise. 

"It's kind of a universal statement, sticking your tongue out at something," Pasche says. "It's a protest, really."_


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4863126​_*March 26, 1971 - The Rolling Stones' lips and tongue logo appears for the first time when it is used on VIP passes for their show at the Marquee Club in London.*
> 
> The logo was designed by John Pasche, a student at the prestigious Royal College of Art in London (where Storm Thorgerson, who designed the Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon album cover, also attended). Stones management called the school looking for a student to design a poster for their 1970 European tour, and Pasche was chosen. That project went well, so he was given another assignment: "Create a logo or symbol which may be used on note paper, as a program cover and as a cover for the press book."
> 
> ...


They've got their money's worth on that one.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

1965 - Bill Wyman
Mick Jagger, Brian Jones and Bill Wyman all received electric shocks from a faulty microphone on stage during a Rolling Stones show in Denmark. Bill Wyman was knocked unconscious for several minutes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

And the Grammy for Irony goes to. . . . .

1970 - Peter Yarrow
Peter Yarrow of Peter Paul and Mary pleaded guilty to 'taking immoral liberties' with a 14 year old girl in Washington D.C. He pleaded guilty and was sentenced to three months in jail. Just days earlier, the trio had won a Grammy Award for Best Recording for Children for their album, 'Peter, Paul and Mommy'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

2000 - Santana
Santana started a two-week run at No.1 on the UK album chart with 'Supernatural.' The album went on to win eight Grammy Awards including Album Of The Year, Record Of The Year (for 'Smooth') and Song Of The Year.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

1966 - Roy Orbison
During an UK tour, Roy Orbison fell off a motorbike while scrambling at Hawkstone Park, Birmingham fracturing his foot. He played the remaining dates sat on a stool and walking on crutches.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

1971 - Brewer & Shipley
New York radio station WNBC banned the song 'One Toke Over the Line' by Brewer & Shipley because of its alleged drug references. Other stations around the country followed.

I loved the part in Ken Burn's Country Music where the Cash kids were telling the story of Mother Maybelle telling them they should learn that gospel song, One Toke over the Line Sweet Jesus. They had to tell her what it meant.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

1973 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin released their fifth studio album, Houses Of The Holy in the UK. The album title was a dedication by the band to their fans who appeared at venues they dubbed 'Houses of the Holy'. The cover is a collage of several photographs which were taken at the Giant's Causeway, Northern Ireland, by Aubrey Powell of Hipgnosis. The two children who modelled for the cover were siblings Stefan and Samantha Gates.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

1982 - David Crosby
David Crosby was arrested after crashing his car on the San Diego Highway. Police also found cocaine and a pistol in the Crosby Stills & Nash stars car. When the police asked Crosby why he carried the gun, his reply was, 'John Lennon'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

1979 - Bob Dylan
After attending a Dire Straits show during their residency at the Roxy in Los Angeles, Bob Dylan asked Mark Knopfler and drummer Pick Withers to play on the sessions for his next album. Slow Train Coming was the album, recorded in Muscle Shoals in May of 1979, with Jerry Wexler producing. Dylan had first heard Dire Straits' Mark Knopfler when his assistant Arthur Rosato played him the single 'Sultans of Swing'.

I didn't know any of this. . . . . .









Slow Train Coming - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





By November 1978, Dylan had received some of the worst reviews of his career. In late January, he finally premiered _Renaldo and Clara_, the part-fiction, part-concert film shot in the fall of 1975, during the first Rolling Thunder Revue tour. Though the performances were well-received, the overwhelming majority of film reviews were negative, particularly those by _The Village Voice_, which printed four negative reviews by four different critics. Though critical reception in the United Kingdom was kinder, with some British critics proclaiming it a major work, his most recent album, _Street-Legal_, was also received poorly by most American critics. Charges of sexism, poor production, and poor writing were thrown at the album.[5]
In the meantime, Dylan's latest tour was getting its own share of negative reviews, many of which reflected the negative criticism which greeted the American release of _Bob Dylan at Budokan_, taken from performances in February and March 1978.
Yet Dylan was in good spirits, according to his own account: "I was doing fine. I had come a long way in just the year we were on the road [in 1978]." This would change on November 17 in San Diego, California. As Clinton Heylin reports, "the show itself was proving to be very physically demanding, but then, he perhaps reasoned, he'd played a gig in Montreal a month earlier with a temperature of 105."[6]
"Towards the end of the show someone out in the crowd ... knew I wasn't feeling too well," recalled Dylan in a 1979 interview. "I think they could see that. And they threw a silver cross on the stage. Now usually I don't pick things up in front of the stage. Once in a while I do. Sometimes I don't. But I looked down at that cross. I said, 'I gotta pick that up.' So I picked up the cross and I put it in my pocket ... And I brought it backstage and I brought it with me to the next town, which was out in Arizona ... I was feeling even worse than I'd felt when I was in San Diego. I said, 'Well, I need something tonight.' I didn't know what it was. I was used to all kinds of things. I said, 'I need something tonight that I didn't have before.' And I looked in my pocket and I had this cross."[6]
Dylan believed he had experienced a vision of Christ in his Tucson hotel room. "Jesus did appear to me as King of Kings, and Lord of Lords," he would later say. "There was a presence in the room that couldn't have been anybody but Jesus ... Jesus put his hand on me. It was a physical thing. I felt it. I felt it all over me. I felt my whole body tremble. The glory of the Lord knocked me down and picked me up."
Heylin writes that "his state of mind may well have made him susceptible to such an experience. Lacking a sense of purpose in his personal life since the collapse of his marriage, he came to believe that, when Jesus revealed Himself, He quite literally rescued him from an early grave."


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2021)

1978 - Clash
Paul Simonon and Nicky Headon from The Clash were arrested in Camden Town, London after shooting down racing pigeons with air guns from the roof of Chalk Farm Studios. Four police cars and a helicopter were required to make the arrest. Their fines totalled £800 ($1,360).

What do you expect with a bunch of punks?


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

*March 31st*
1949 - RCA Victor
RCA Victor introduced the 45rpm single record, which had been in development since 1940. The 7-inch disc was designed to compete with the Long Playing record introduced by Columbia a year earlier. Both formats offered better fidelity and longer playing time than the 78rpm record that was currently in use. Advertisements for new record players boasted that with 45rpm records, the listener could hear up to ten records with speedy, silent, hardly noticeable changes.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

1967 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix set fire to his guitar live on stage for the first time when he was appearing at The Astoria in London, England. It was the first night of a 24-date tour with The Walker Brothers, Cat Stevens and Engelbert Humperdink. The Fender Stratocaster burned on stage by Hendrix sold for £280,000 at a 2008 London auction of rock memorabilia.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

1976 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin released Presence, their seventh studio album, on their own Swan Song Records in the UK. Presence has now been certified 3 times Platinum by the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) for US sales in excess of 3 million copies.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

2015 - Joni Mitchell
Joni Mitchell was rushed to hospital after being found unconscious at her Los Angeles home. The singer songwriter was admitted to intensive care where she underwent tests. Los Angeles fire officials said paramedics had answered a 911 call in Bel Air, where Mitchell lives, and had taken a patient whom they did not identify to hospital.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2015 - Joni Mitchell
> Joni Mitchell was rushed to hospital after being found unconscious at her Los Angeles home. The singer songwriter was admitted to intensive care where she underwent tests. Los Angeles fire officials said paramedics had answered a 911 call in Bel Air, where Mitchell lives, and had taken a patient whom they did not identify to hospital.











Joni Mitchell, 76, is still struggling to walk after her aneurysm


The singer, 76, who battled polio when she was nine, was rushed to hospital in March 2015 after she was found unconscious at home




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Joni Mitchell, 76, is still struggling to walk after her aneurysm
> 
> 
> The singer, 76, who battled polio when she was nine, was rushed to hospital in March 2015 after she was found unconscious at home
> ...


I think you had told me that before, and I forgot. Getting old is a bitch.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1966 - David Bowie
Pye Records released David Bowie's first solo single, 'Do Anything You Say'. Despite featuring Bowie’s backing band at the time, The Buzz, the single was to be the first simply credited to David Bowie (which failed to chart). Bowie had previously recorded as David Jones and The Lower Third.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

2020 - Adam Schlesinger
American singer-songwriter, record producer and guitarist Adam Schlesinger, best known for his work with Fountains Of Wayne, died at the age of 52 as a result of health complications caused by COVID-19. Fountains Of Wayne formed in New Jersey in 1995 and were named after a lawn ornament store in the state. Over his career, Schlesinger earned nominations for an Oscar, a Golden Globe, Tonys, Grammys and Emmys, winning the latter two.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

1965 - Ready Steady Goes Live!
The first edition of new music show 'Ready Steady Goes Live!' was shown on UK TV, featuring presenters Cathy McGowan and Keith Fordyce.

I had never heard of this show before one of our gentlemen breeders (thenotso. . . . .) started a thread on here about it. 

Music starts at 2:10 , but the weird intro is kind of sort of entertaining.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

1977 - Abba
ABBA were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their fifth No.1 'Knowing Me, Knowing You.' The song was also a Top 10 hit in over 15 countries.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1977 - Abba
> ABBA were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their fifth No.1 'Knowing Me, Knowing You.' The song was also a Top 10 hit in over 15 countries.


Much needed eye wash after seeing the shaking gob in the Leon Russell vid.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Much needed eye wash after seeing the shaking gob in the Leon Russell vid.


I'm not really an ABBA fan. I posted mainly for your enjoyment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm not really an ABBA fan. I posted mainly for your enjoyment.


You know...I wasn't either until a few months ago. I spent decades trying to escape Dancing Queen, which even now I can only watch w/o volume. I suppose it would be fair to say I started by ogling Agnetha, then almost accidentally found some of their tunes to be very good.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

1990 - Sarah Vaughan
American jazz singer Sarah Vaughan died of lung cancer. She had the 1954 US No.6 single 'Make Yourself Comfortable' and released over 50 albums. March 27, is "Sarah Lois Vaughan Day" in both San Francisco and Berkeley, California in honour of the singer.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

1970 - Crosby Stills Nash & Young
Crosby Stills Nash & Young went to No.1 on the US album chart with Deja Vu. The first album which saw Neil Young joining Crosby, Stills and Nash featured three US Top 40 singles: 'Teach Your Children', 'Our House' and 'Woodstock'.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think you had told me that before, and I forgot. Getting old is a bitch.


It beats the alternative. We all know a lot of dead people.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1965 - Ready Steady Goes Live!
> The first edition of new music show 'Ready Steady Goes Live!' was shown on UK TV, featuring presenters Cathy McGowan and Keith Fordyce.
> 
> I had never heard of this show before one of our gentlemen breeders (thenotso. . . . .) started a thread on here about it.
> ...


I collected music videos for a while and there are a lot of Ready, Steady, Go's available. Cool stuff from the UK. Flashback DVD has a great selection of music and hard to find movies. Home - Flashback DVD - Rare Films, TV, Concert & Music Footage on DVD


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> I collected music videos for a while and there are a lot of Ready, Steady, Go's available. Cool stuff from the UK. Flashback DVD has a great selection of music and hard to find movies. Home - Flashback DVD - Rare Films, TV, Concert & Music Footage on DVD


Cool site, thanks. I have hundreds of DVD's I've recorded off the TV. Concerts mostly, but a fair amount of music videos. I was just recording some blues shows from ACL this weekend to clear up space on the DVR. I set the DVR to record them all, then I make DVD's of the good ones. No satellite TV at the riverhouse, so they come in handy once in a while.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

1981 - Bob Hite
Canned Heat singer Bob "The Bear" Hite died of a heart attack aged 36. (1970 UK No.2 & US No.26 single 'Let's Work Together'). Played at both the 1967 Monterey Pop Festival and the 1969 Woodstock Festival.


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

2004 - Niki Sullivan
Guitarist and singer Niki Sullivan, died suddenly of a heart attack, at his home in Independence, Missouri aged 66. Sullivan was one of the three original members of Buddy Holly's backing group, The Crickets. He co-wrote a number of his hit songs and sang back-up vocals on 27 of the 32 songs Buddy recorded over his brief career.

Miki is the other guy in glasses.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2021)

2020 - John Prine
US folk and country singer John Prine died aged 73 due to complications from Covid-19. He released his debut album in 1971, and put out 19 studio albums in all. While wider mainstream success eluded him for years, he earned a sizeable following, including some of the 20th century’s greatest songwriters. Bob Dylan said in 2009: “Prine’s stuff is pure Proustian existentialism. Midwestern mind trips to the nth degree. And he writes beautiful songs.”

Doesn't seem like it's been a year since we lost John.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2021)

​_*On April 8, 1994, Kurt Cobain's body is found in his Seattle home by an electrician sent to install a burglar alarm. He is believed to have died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound three days earlier*. The Nirvana song "Come As You Are" takes on new meaning with the line, "I swear that I don't have a gun."

On the night of March 31, 1994, Cobain hops a fence at the rehab facility where he has been detoxing from heroin, and disappears. He had gone to the facility after an intervention from his family and friends following an alleged suicide attempt earlier in the month. He is spotted around Seattle several times over the next few days, and then drops off the radar completely. 

On April 3, Cobain's wife, Courtney Love, hires a private investigator to locate him, but he remains missing until the morning of April 8, when electrician Gary Smith spots him lying on the floor of his Seattle home and alerts the authorities. An autopsy determines that Cobain died of a self-inflicted shotgun wound to the head.

Cobain's drug use and struggles with depression had been well-documented, and several of his songs hinted at his troubled state of mind. In January 1994, Nirvana recorded a song later titled "You Know You're Right," featuring a chorus of the word "pain" screamed at the top of the singer's lungs. Despite his history and a suicide note addressed to his childhood imaginary friend, Boddah, many fans remain unconvinced that Cobain's death was a suicide_.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4873807​_. . . . . . . . . . . . .Despite his history and a suicide note addressed to his childhood imaginary friend, Boddah, many fans remain unconvinced that Cobain's death was a suicide_.


Jim lives man. You don't hear it as much today as you did 40 years ago, but some fans have trouble with reality.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2021)

1977 - Clash
CBS released the self- titled first album by The Clash in the UK. The album is widely celebrated as one of the greatest punk albums of all time. CBS in the US refused to release it until 1979 and Americans bought over 100,000 imported copies of the record making it one of the biggest- selling import records of all time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2021)

2012 - The Who
It was reported that organizers for the 2012 London Olympics ceremony had recently asked the manager of The Who if legendary drummer Keith Moon would be able to perform at the forthcoming London Olympics Games. Who manager Bill Curbishley, told The Times how he responded to the request. 'I emailed back saying Keith now resides in Golders Green crematorium, having lived up to The Who's anthemic line 'I hope I die before I get old,' he said. 'If they have a round table, some glasses and candles, we might contact him.'


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

1969 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan released his ninth studio album Nashville Skyline, which embraced country music. With liner notes by Johnny Cash, (who also appeared on the record), at the time of release it was dismissed by some critics as lightweight, but included 'Lay, Lady, Lay', a major hit single for Dylan. The album also gave Dylan his fourth UK No.1 album.









Nashville Skyline - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

1983 - David Bowie
David Bowie was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with the title track from his latest album 'Let's Dance', his fourth UK No.1 and featuring blues guitarist Stevie Ray Vaughan. The song introduced Bowie to a new, younger audience oblivious to his former career in the 1970s and was a US No.1 hit, Bowie’s first single to reach number one on both sides of the Atlantic.

I saw DB in Norfolk on the Serious Moonlight tour. Great use of white light during the show.









Let's Dance (David Bowie album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

1967 - Marvin Gaye
Marvin Gaye recorded his version of 'I Heard It Through The Grapevine'. The song was first recorded by The Miracles and had also been a million seller in 1967 for Gladys Knight and the Pips.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

*April 11th*
1953 - Hank Williams
Hank Williams' 'Your Cheatin' Heart was at No.1 on the Billboard country chart. The story goes that Williams was prompted to write the song when thinking about his first wife, Audrey Williams, while driving around with his second, Billie Jean Jones who she is supposed to have written down the lyrics for him whilst sat in the passenger seat. The song was record during his last ever recording sessions, on September 23, 1952 and had been released the following year, shortly after he died.

Whilst? I thought we fought a war of independence to get rid of this word.


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

1966 - Buffalo Springfield
Buffalo Springfield made their live debut at The Troubadour in Hollywood, California. The folk rock band are renowned both for their music and as a springboard for the careers of Neil Young, Stephen Stills, Richie Furay and Jim Messina. Buffalo Springfield were among the first wave of North American bands to become popular in the wake of the British invasion.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

1963 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan performed his first major solo concert at the Town Hall in New York City. Dylan played a 24 song set including 'Blowin' In The Wind', 'A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall', 'Highway 51' and 'Last Thoughts On Woody Guthrie'.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1973 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley and the Wailers released Catch a Fire their first album on Island Records and which is now regarded as one of the greatest reggae albums of all time. The album was also groundbreaking as its singles were released as long-playing records as against to the early reggae songs coupled with two sides.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1974 - Elton John
Elton John went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Bennie And The Jets', his second US No.1. John was set against releasing it as a single, believing it would fail. CKLW in Windsor, Ontario, began heavy airplay of the song and it became the No.1 song in the Detroit market with other radio stations adding it to playlists.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

1972 - David Bowie
David Bowie released 'Starman' as a single in the UK, which became his first hit since 1969's 'Space Oddity' three years before. The song was a late addition to the album The Rise And Fall Of Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars included at the insistence of RCA’s Dennis Katz, who heard a demo and loved the track, believing it would make a great single. The lyrics describe Ziggy Stardust bringing a message of hope to Earth's youth through the radio, salvation by an alien 'Starman'.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

*April 15th*
1957 - Jerry Lee Lewis
Jerry Lee Lewis released 'Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On' on Sun Records. Written by Dave "Curlee" Williams the song was first recorded by American R&B singer Big Maybelle. The record reached No. 3 on the Billboard pop chart, No. 1 on the country charts, and No. 8 in the UK.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

​
*April 16, 1990, The Nelson Mandela: An International Tribute for a Free South Africa concert is held in Wembley Stadium, London, to celebrate the release of Mandela, who had been imprisoned since 1962. *_Neil Young, Peter Gabriel, Lou Reed, Tracy Chapman, Jackson Browne and Bonnie Raitt all perform.

Nelson Mandela, an anti-apartheid activist and leader of the African National Congress, was given a life sentence in prison on charges of sabotage against the South African government. Before his conviction, he said: "During my lifetime I have dedicated myself to this struggle of the African people. I have fought against white domination, and I have fought against black domination. I have cherished the ideal of a democratic and free society in which all persons live together in harmony and with equal opportunities. It is an ideal which I hope to live for and to achieve. But if needs be, it is an ideal for which I am prepared to die." 

After serving 27 years in prison, the future president of South Africa (1994-1999) is greeted with a six-minute standing ovation from 72,000 rock fans at Wembley Stadium. He urges the crowd to continue to support the fight against apartheid and help institute a nonracial democracy in his country. Musical guests echo Mandela's cry for freedom. In addition to a star-studded solo lineup that includes everyone from Neil Young to Lou Reed to Natalie Cole, Peter Gabriel and Tracy Chapman - who respectively sing "Biko" and "Talkin' Bout A Revolution" - celebrate with a duet of "Don't Give Up." Meanwhile, Simple Minds sing "Mandela Day," a tune they penned for Mandela's 70th birthday celebration two months earlier. Rappers Neneh Cherry, Stetsasonic, and the Jungle Brothers are also on hand to remind the crowd of South Africa's plight, chanting "Free South Africa."_


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2021)

1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones first album was released in the UK, it went to No.1 two weeks later and stayed on the chart for 40 weeks, with 11 weeks at No.1. The American edition of the LP, with a slightly different track list, came out on London Records on 30 May 1964, subtitled England's Newest Hit Makers, which later became its official title.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

1973 - The Eagles
The Eagles released their second studio album Desperado. Recorded at Island Studios in London, UK, two singles were released from the album 'Tequila Sunrise' and 'Outlaw Man'.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

1969 - Glen Campbell
Glen Campbell was at No.1 on the Billboard country singles chart with the Jimmy Webb song 'Galveston', which also made No.4 on the Billboard Hot 100. The song describes a soldier waiting to go into battle who thinks of the woman he loves and his hometown of Galveston, Texas: "I still hear your sea waves crashing/as I watch the cannons flashing/ I clean my gun/And dream of Galveston." In 2003, this song ranked No.8 in CMT's 100 Greatest Songs in Country Music.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

2012 - Levon Helm
Levon Helm, died of throat cancer aged 71. A drummer, singer and multi-instrumentalist, Helm formed his own high school band, the Jungle Bush Beaters, at 17, he later joined The Hawks (who became Bob Dylan's backing group) who then became known as The Band. He sang on Band classics like 'The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down,' 'Up on Cripple Creek,' 'Rag Mama Rag,' and 'The Weight.'


----------



## injinji (Apr 20, 2021)

1991 - Steve Marriott
Steve Marriott leader of Small Faces and Humble Pie, died in a fire at his home in Essex. His work became a major influence for many 90s bands. Small Faces had the 1967 UK No.3 & US No.16 single 'Itchycoo Park', plus 1968 No.1 UK album 'Ogden's Nut Gone Flake', Humble Pie, 1969 UK No.4 single 'Natural Born Bugie'. As a child actor he played parts in Dixon of Dock Green and The Artful Dodger in Oliver.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

2016 - Prince
Prince was found dead at his home in Minnesota at the age of 57, after Police were summoned to his Paisley Park estate and found his body in a lift. The acclaimed and influential musician became a global superstar in the 1980s, with albums such as 1999, Purple Rain and Sign O' the Times and recorded more than 30 albums.


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)

1966 - Reg Presley
'Wild Thing' by The Troggs (who were originally called The Troglodytes) was released in the U.S. on both the Atco and Fontana labels. The song went on to reach No.1. Fronted by Reg Presley, 'Wild Thing' became a major influence on garage rock and punk rock.


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)

1978 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley and the Wailers performed at the 'One Love Peace Concert' in Jamaica. It was Marley's first public appearance in Jamaica since being wounded in an assassination attempt a year and a half earlier.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2021)

1971 - Andy Warhol
The Rolling Stones released their classic album Sticky Fingers in the UK. The band's first release on their own label via Atlantic Records, the cover was designed by Andy Warhol, who was paid $15,000 for his efforts. The LP sleeve featured a close-up of a pair of jeans with a working zip. Widely assumed to be that of Mick Jagger, the crotch photographed for the cover was actually that of actor Joe Dallesandro.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1961 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan appeared on Harry Belafonte's album 'The Midnight Special' playing harmonica on the title track. Dylan was paid a $50 session fee for this his first ever recording.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2021)

2007 - Mick Jagger
During The Rolling Stones current world tour, aides to George Bush were told they couldn’t book a luxury five star hotel suite because Mick Jagger had already booked it. Jagger had splashed out £3,600 a night for the suite at the five-star Imperial Hotel in Vienna, Austria, in advance of the band's appearance there. Prior to the attempted booking, US Secret Service agents had already vetted the hotel, but to no avail.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

1969 - Led Zeppelin
During the band's second North American tour Led Zeppelin played the second of two nights at The Winterland Ballroom, San Francisco in California. It was during this show that 'Whole Lotta Love' was played live for the first time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

2008 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse spent the night in custody after being arrested on suspicion of assault. Police said Winehouse had been "in no fit state" to be questioned when she arrived at the London station and she was kept in the cells. The 24-year-old was to be questioned about an incident said to have occurred 3 days earlier after a 38-year-old man claimed he was assaulted.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

1971 - The Grateful Dead
The Grateful Dead appeared at the Fillmore East in New York City. The Beach Boys also appeared on stage with the Dead, who together performed a short set of Beach Boys songs.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

1969 - Chicago
The self-titled, debut album by Chicago Transit Authority was released. For their next album, the group shorten their name to Chicago. The group was later nominated for a Grammy Award for Best New Artist of the Year and the album stayed on the Billboard 200 for 171 weeks, beating the previous record for a rock album's longevity of 155 weeks.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

1980 - Tommy Caldwell
Marshall Tucker Band bass player Tommy Caldwell died of injuries from a car accident aged 30 in his hometown of Spartanburg, South Carolina. Caldwell was the original frontman for the Marshall Tucker Band between 1973 and 1980.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

1976 - Bruce Springsteen
After a gig in Memphis Bruce Springsteen took a cab to Elvis Presley's Graceland home and proceeded to climb over the wall. A guard took him to be another crank fan and apprehended him.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

1990 - The Friends of Distinction
Floyd Butler of The Friends of Distinction, died of a heart attack at the age of 49. Had the US No.3 single 'Grazing In The Grass' in 1969.


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

1966 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones fourth album 'Aftermath' went to No.1 on the UK chart, the group's third UK No.1 album. The album is considered an artistic breakthrough for the band and is the first to consist entirely of Jagger–Richards compositions, while Brian Jones played a variety of instruments not usually associated with their music, including sitar, Appalachian dulcimer, marimbas and Japanese koto.


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

1970 - Twiggs Lyndon
Twiggs Lyndon, the road manager for The Allman Brothers Band was arrested for murder after he stabbed a club manager during an argument over a contract. At the ensuing trial, Lyndon's lawyers argued that he had been temporarily insane at the time of the incident and that touring with the Allman Brothers would drive anyone insane. Lyndon was acquitted.

Sounds like a winning defense to me.


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

1983 - Muddy Waters
American Blues legend Muddy Waters (McKinley Morganfield) died in his sleep at his home in Westmont, Illinois, aged 68. Major influence of many acts, Cream, Eric Clapton, Led Zeppelin, The Rolling Stones named themselves after Waters' 1950 song 'Rollin' Stone.' Best known songs include 'I Just Want To Make Love To You', 'I'm Your Hoochie Coochie Man', 'Got My Mojo Working.'


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

1969 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan recorded an appearance for The Johnny Cash Show at the Ryman Auditorium in Nashville, Tennessee. After two solo numbers from Dylan, Johnny Cash joined him for a rendition of 'Girl From The North Country'. In this primetime show, Cash enjoyed booking contemporary performers as guests; Neil Young, James Taylor, Ray Charles and Eric Clapton were all booked to appear on forthcoming shows.


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2021)

2005 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton joined former Cream members Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce for the first of four nights at London's Royal Albert Hall 36 years after they had split up. Tickets were changing hands for more than £500 on eBay and fans had flown over from the USA to witness the reunion, which Clapton aged 60, is said to have agreed to because of the failing health of the other former members of the band.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

1970 - Neil Young
Four students at Kent University were killed and eleven wounded by National Guard troops at a campus demonstration protesting the escalation of the Vietnam War. The incident inspired Neil Young to compose 'Ohio' which became a hit for Crosby Stills Nash & Young.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

1987 - Paul Butterfield
American blues vocalist, harmonica player Paul Butterfield, who fronted The Paul Butterfield Blues Band, died at his home in North Hollywood, California, of drug-related heart failure, he was 44. Gained international recognition, as one of the early acts performing during the Summer of Love, at Monterey Pop Festival and Woodstock festival.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

2016 - Rolling Stones
After Donald Trump's campaign played ‘Start Me Up’ following his victory speech celebrating his path to the Republican nomination, The Rolling Stones asked him to stop using their music, joining several other artists in decrying his use of their songs.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2021)

1968 - Stephen Stills
Buffalo Springfield split up. Richie Furay formed Poco and Stephen Stills teamed up with David Crosby and Graham Nash in Crosby Stills & Nash.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2021)

2020 - Millie Small
Jamaican singer Millie Small died at the age of 72 after suffering a stroke. The star was most famous for her hit single 'My Boy Lollipop', which reached number two in both the US and the UK in 1964.It remains one of the biggest-selling ska songs of all time, with more than seven million sales.


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

*May 6th*
1965 - The Rolling Stones
In their Clearwater, Florida hotel room, Mick Jagger and Keith Richards worked out the opening guitar riff of ’(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction’ following Richard's purchase of a Gibson fuzz-box earlier that day. The song is considered to be one of the all-time greatest rock songs ever recorded. In 2004 Rolling Stone magazine placed 'Satisfaction' in the second spot on its list of The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)

1968 - Elton John
Flying back to the UK after a US tour after his last gig with the band Bluesology, keyboard player Reginald Dwight gave some thought for a stage name he could use for his burgeoning solo career. In the cabin, he came across the band's horn player Elton Dean and lead singer Long John Baldry, and asked them if he can appropriate their names to concoct a new one for himself. They agree, and Elton John is born.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)

1991 - Wilson Pickett
Wilson Pickett was arrested after running into an 86 year old man and yelling death threats whilst driving his car over the mayor's front lawn in Englewood, New Jersey. Pickett was charged with driving with open bottles of alcohol in his car.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1965 - Bob Dylan
The filming of the promotional film for Bob Dylan’s 'Subterranean Homesick Blues' took place at the side of the Savoy Hotel in London. Actors in the background were Allen Ginsberg and Bob Neuwirth. The original clip was actually the opening segment of D. A. Pennebaker's film, Dont Look Back, a documentary on Bob Dylan's 1965 tour of England. In the film, Dylan, who came up with the idea, holds up cue cards for the camera with selected words and phrases from the lyrics. The cue cards were written by Donovan, Allen Ginsberg, Bob Neuwirth and Dylan himself. While staring at the camera, he flipped the cards as the song played.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1974 - Graham Bond
UK keyboard player Graham Bond committed suicide after throwing himself under a London tube train at Finsbury Park station, aged 36. It took police two days to identify his body which was crushed beyond all recognition. Briefly a member of Blues Incorporated, a group led by Alexis Korner, before forming the Graham Bond Quartet, with a lineup of Bond on vocals and organ, Ginger Baker on drums and Jack Bruce on bass.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

2006 - Keith Richards
The Rolling Stones called off their forthcoming European tour after guitarist Keith Richards underwent emergency brain surgery. The 62 year-old guitarist suffered "mild concussion" when he fell out of a coconut tree on holiday in Fiji.


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2005 - Eric Clapton
> Eric Clapton joined former Cream members Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce for the first of four nights at London's Royal Albert Hall 36 years after they had split up. Tickets were changing hands for more than £500 on eBay and fans had flown over from the USA to witness the reunion, which Clapton aged 60, is said to have agreed to because of the failing health of the other former members of the band.


Cream was big to me in my youth. I have a hard time separating his talent from his being as a person, now that I know what I know.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Cream was big to me in my youth. I have a hard time separating his talent from his being as a person, now that I know what I know.


Before today I didn't know about them playing with Graham Bond before Cream. They made some pretty good music too. Little nuggets like that make this thread worth while.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)

1969 - Turtles
The Turtles gave a special performance at the White House as guests of Tricia Nixon. Stories circulate concerning members of the group allegedly snorted cocaine on Abraham Lincoln's desk.


----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)

1981 - Bob Marley
Jamaican singer-songwriter Bob Marley died aged 36. In July 1977, Marley was found to have a type of malignant melanoma under the nail of a toe, Marley's health deteriorated as the cancer had spread throughout his body. Marley had the 1981 single 'No Woman No Cry', plus over ten other UK Top 40 singles. In 1990, the 6th February was proclaimed a national holiday in Jamaica to commemorate his birth. The compilation album, Legend, released in 1984, is the best-selling reggae album ever with sales of more than 20 million copies. Time magazine chose Bob Marley & The Wailers' Exodus as the greatest album of the 20th century.

In 81-82 when I was in the Med we always hit the African bars when we were in port. All of them had a shrine built for Bob.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2021)

1965 - Wilson Pickett
Wilson Pickett recored the soul classic 'In the Midnight Hour' with studio musicians Steve Cropper and Al Jackson of the Stax Records house band, including bassist Donald "Duck" Dunn. The song was composed by Pickett and Steve Cropper at the historic Lorraine Motel in Memphis where Martin Luther King, Jr. would later be assassinated in April 1968.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2021)

2008 - Neil Young
Singer-songwriter Neil Young had a spider named after him. US university biologist Jason Bond discovered a new species of trapdoor spider and decided to name it after his favourite musician. Myrmekiaphila neilyoungi was found in Jefferson County, Alabama, in 2007.


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2021)

1971 - Stevie Wonder
On his twenty-first birthday Stevie Wonder received all his childhood earnings. Despite having earned $30 million so far, he received only $1 million.


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2021)

2012 - Booker T and the MG's
Donald Dunn, bassist with Booker T and the MG's died in his sleep after playing a show at the Blue Note night club in Tokyo the night before. He had been in the country as part of an ongoing tour with Steve Cropper and Eddie Floyd. Booker T and the MG's scored the 1962 US No.3 single 'Green Onions', and the 1969 UK No.4 single 'Time Is Tight'.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 13, 2021)

May 13, 1977 Epic Records release.


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2021)

2015 - B.B. King
Blues singer, songwriter and guitarist B.B. King died in his sleep aged 89 from a series of small strokes caused by type 2 diabetes. He is widely regarded as one of the most influential blues guitarists of all time, Rolling Stone magazine placed him behind only Jimi Hendrix and Duane Allman in its list of the 100 greatest guitarists of all time.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

1971 - Crosby Stills Nash & Young
Crosby Stills Nash & Young scored their second US No.1 album with 4 Way Street. The live album featured recordings from shows at The Fillmore East, New York, and The Forum, Los Angeles.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

1976 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones went to No.1 on the US album chart with Black And Blue, the group's sixth US No.1 album. The band's first studio album released with Ronnie Wood as the replacement for Mick Taylor featured the hit 'Fool To Cry'.

45 years of Ronnie being a Stone.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

2020 - Phil May
Phil May, the frontman of The Pretty Things, died aged 75 after suffering complications from emergency hip surgery. The Pretty Things were cited as an influence by a wide range of artists from David Bowie to Jimi Hendrix to Kasabian.


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2021)

1966 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan's iconic Blonde On Blonde album was released, reaching No.9 in the US charts and No.3 in the UK. Rock's first double album, and Dylan's seventh studio effort, it was recorded with Al Kooper, Robbie Robertson and Nashville country music session players, and had what Dylan later called ‘that wild mercury sound’.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

1996 - Johnny Guitar Watson
US blues guitarist Johnny Guitar Watson died of a heart attack while on tour in Yokohama, Japan. According to eyewitness reports, he collapsed mid guitar solo. His last words were "ain't that a bitch." His ferocious 'Space Guitar' single of 1954 pioneered guitar feedback and reverb.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

2016 - Guy Clark
American Texas country and folk singer, songwriter Guy Clark died in Nashville following a lengthy battle with lymphoma. He wrote songs for Johnny Cash, Ricky Skaggs, Jerry Jeff Walker, Jimmy Buffett, Lyle Lovett and many other artists.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

1966 - Bob Dylan and Robbie Robertson
During his 1966 world tour, Bob Dylan and Robbie Robertson from The Band were filmed singing several songs in a hotel room in Glasgow, Scotland, the footage turning up in the film Eat The Document. The film was originally commissioned for the ABC television series Stage '66, but after Dylan edited the film himself ABC rejected it as 'incomprehensible for a mainstream audience'.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

2017 - The Killers
It was announced that The Killers' 'Mr Brightside' was the most-streamed song released before 2010 in the UK. The 2004 single was streamed 26 million times last year, beating any other song released before 2010, according to music industry body the BPI.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2021)

1973 - Paul Simon
Paul Simon released the single 'Kodachrome' named after the Kodak 35mm film Kodachrome which became a No.2 hit in the US. It was not released as a single in Britain, because the BBC would not play the trademarked name.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2021)

1978 - Dire Straits
Dire Straits released their first major label single 'Sultans Of Swing', recorded on a £120 budget. The song was first recorded as a demo at Pathway Studios, North London, in July 1977, and quickly acquired a following after it was put on rotation at Radio London.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2021)

1969 - Peter Cetera
While watching a baseball game in Dodger Stadium, Los Angeles, Peter Cetera of Chicago was set upon by four Marines (because they didn't like the length of his hair). They broke his jaw, resulting in the singer spending two days in intensive care.


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

*May 21st*
1955 - Chuck Berry
Chuck Berry recorded 'Maybellene' at Universal Recording Studios, Chicago, Illinois. The song adapted in part from the Western swing fiddle tune 'Ida Red' is said to be one of the first rock and roll songs. The track became Berry's debut single release in July of this year where it peaked at No.5 on the US chart.


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

1970 - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young released the protest single Ohio, written and composed by Neil Young in reaction to the Kent State shootings of May 4, 1970, when unarmed college students were shot by the Ohio National Guard. The guardsmen fired 67 rounds over a period of 13 seconds, killing four students and wounding nine others, one of whom suffered permanent paralysis.


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

1971 - Marvin Gaye
Marvin Gaye released his eleventh studio album What's Going On. The concept album consisting of nine songs tells the story from the point of view of a Vietnam veteran returning to the country he had been fighting for, and seeing only hatred, suffering, and injustice. What's Going On is regarded as one of the landmark recordings in pop music history, and one of the greatest albums of the 20th century.









What's Going On (Marvin Gaye album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

1983 - David Bowie
David Bowie went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Let's Dance', featuring blues guitarist Stevie Ray Vaughan. It was Bowie's first single to reach number one on both sides of the Atlantic. The music video was made by David Mallet on location in Australia including a bar in Carinda in New South Wales, featured Bowie playing with his band while impassively watching an Aboriginal couple’s struggles against metaphors of Western cultural imperialism.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

*May 24th*
1963 - Elmore James
US blues guitarist and singer Elmore James died of a heart attack aged 45. James wrote 'Shake Your Money Maker', which was covered by Fleetwood Mac in 1968. Known as "The King of the Slide Guitar", James influenced Jimi Hendrix, B.B. King, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Keith Richards.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

1970 - Peter Green
Guitarist and founding member Peter Green played his last gig with Fleetwood Mac when they appeared at the Bath Festival, Somerset, England.

I couldn't find a FM clip from that show, but here is Peter with a few of his friends. Dates are wonky.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

1991 - Gene Clark
Founder member of The Byrds Gene Clark died of a heart attack aged 49. Wrote The Byrds hits 'I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better', and 'Eight Miles High', member of McGuinn, Clark and Hillman and solo.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2021)

*May 25th*
1965 - Sonny Boy Williamson
Blues harmonica player, singer and songwriter, Sonny Boy Williamson died in his sleep. Van Morrison, Aerosmith, The Who, The Animals, Yardbirds and Moody Blues all covered his songs. According to the Led Zeppelin biography Hammer of the Gods, touring the UK in the 60s, Sonny Boy set his hotel room on fire while trying to cook a rabbit in a coffee percolator.

I've never cook rabbit in a coffee pot, but just about everything else. Maybe he used oil instead of water.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2021)

1985 - Dire Straits
Dire Straits scored their second UK No.1 album with 'Brothers In Arms', also No.1 in the US and 24 other countries. 'Brothers In Arms' was one of the first albums to be directed at the CD market, and was a full digital recording (DDD) at a time when most popular music was recorded on analog equipment. The album won two Grammy Awards at the 28th Grammy Awards, and also won Best British Album at the 1987 Brit Awards, and has gone on to sell over 30 million copies worldwide.


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

*May 26th*
1968 - Little Willie John
US blues artist Little Willie John died in prison after being convicted of manslaughter. Co-wrote and was the first to record a 'Fever' (covered by Peggy Lee in 195, and 'Need Your Love So Bad' covered by Fleetwood Mac. James Brown recorded a tribute album 'Thinking Of Little Willie John... And A Few Other Nice Things'.


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

1972 - David Bowie
At the point of the band splitting up David Bowie offered Mott The Hoople two of his new songs, 'Suffragette City', which they turned down and 'All The Young Dudes', which they recorded. The song gave the group a No.3 UK and US Top 40 hit.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)

2017 - The Allman Brothers Band
Gregg Allman, founding member of the The Allman Brothers Band died at the age of 69 at his home in Savannah, Georgia. Allman had suffered a recurrruence of liver cancer five years ago, died from complications of the disease. The band’s main songwriter early on, Allman contributed compositions like 'Dreams' and 'Whipping Post' to the Allman Brothers repertoire. Both songs became staples of their live shows; a cathartic 22-minute version of 'Whipping Post' was a highlight of their acclaimed 1971 live album, At Fillmore East.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1966 - Percy Sledge
Percy Sledge started a two week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'When A Man Loves A Woman'. A No.4 hit on the UK chart and No.2 when re-issued in 1987. Before the recording session, the song had no title or lyrics. The session proceeded with the expectation that Sledge would produce them for the vocal takes. When it came time to record the vocals, Sledge improvised the lyrics with minimal pre-planning, using the melody as a guide for rhythm and phrasing. The performance was so convincing that others working on the session assumed Sledge had the lyrics written down.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

Speaking of crossover. . . . . .

1968 - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Creedence Clearwater Revival released their debut album. The band had played for years as the Golliwogs, Saul Zaentz who had bought Fantasy Records offered the band a chance to record an album on the condition that they change their name. The album features an 8 minute version of the Dale Hawkins song 'Suzie Q' which became the band's only Top 40 hit not written by John Fogerty.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1976 - The Allman Brothers Band
The Allman Brothers Band temporarily disbanded after Greg Allman testified against Scooter Herring, his personal road manager, who was charged with drug trafficking. Herring was subsequently sentenced to 75 years in prison. An album of previously unreleased live material was issued later in the year under the title 'Wipe the Windows, Check the Oil, Dollar Gas'.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

2008 - Jerry Cole
American guitarist Jerry Cole died aged 68. He first entered the pop music scene as one of The Champs along with Glen Campbell. Cole and Campbell later formed the Gee Cee's and released one single called 'Buzzsaw Twist'. He backed up Elvis Presley in 1974 and also worked with Jerry Lee Lewis, Roy Orbison, Aretha Franklin, The Righteous Brothers, Little Richard, Ray Charles, Tony Orlando & Dawn, Lou Rawls, Gregg Allman, Lee Hazlewood, Blood Sweat & Tears, Kenny Rogers, Neil Diamond, Steely Dan, The Beach Boys and Isaac Hayes.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

1971 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones started a two week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Brown Sugar', from Sticky Fingers. The first single released on Rolling Stones Records, it was the bands sixth US No.1, and a No.2 hit in the UK. The songs lyrics, which are essentially a pastiche of a number of taboo subjects, include: interracial sex, cunnilingus, slave rape, and less distinctly, sadomasochism, lost virginity, and heroin.

And this whole time I though it was about, you know, Brown Sugar.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

1971 - Grateful Dead
Three dozen Grateful Dead fans were treated for hallucinations caused by LSD after they unwittingly drank spiked apple juice served at a gig at San Francisco's Winterland.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

1999 - Iron Butterfly
Skeletal remains were found by photographers looking for old car wrecks to shoot at the bottom of Decker Canyon near Malibu, California. Based on forensic evidence the remains were Philip Kramer former bassist with rock group Iron Butterfly, who had disappeared on his way home from work on February 12, 1995. His death was ruled as a probable suicide.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

1980 - Carl Radle
Carl Radle bass player with Derek and the Dominoes died of kidney failure aged 38. Also worked with Gary Lewis & the Playboys, George Harrison, Joe Cocker, Dave Mason & Delaney and Bonnie.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

2019 - Leon Redbone
Singer-songwriter, guitarist, actor Leon Redbone died age 69. Redbone rose to fame in the '70s folk scene when Bob Dylan sought him out at a Canadian music festival. He later performed in several TV commercials, including Budweiser beer, in which he lay on a surfboard singing "This Bud's for You.”


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

1980 - Mash
The Theme From M*A*S*H* (Suicide Is Painless), by Mash was at No.1 on the UK singles chart, 10 years after it was first recorded after being championed by BBC Radio 1 DJ Noel Edmonds. Mike Altman the son of the original film's director, Robert Altman, was 14 years old when he composed the song's lyrics.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

2019 - Roky Erickson
American singer, songwriter Roky Erickson died age 71. Erickson co-founded the 13th Floor Elevators in late 1965 who released their debut album The Psychedelic Sounds of the 13th Floor Elevators the following year. In 1968, while performing at HemisFair, Erickson began speaking gibberish. He was soon diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia and sent to a Houston psychiatric hospital. Erickson released his eponymous debut as Roky Erickson and the Aliens in 1980. He recorded a steady stream of releases up until 2004.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1967 - The Beatles
The Beatles released Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, in the UK. Recorded over a 129-day period beginning in December 1966, the album is widely regarded as one of the greatest of all time and was the first Beatles album where the track listings were exactly the same for the UK and US versions. As of 2011, it has sold more than 32 million copies worldwide, making it one of the best-selling albums in history.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1968 - Simon and Garfunkel
Simon And Garfunkel went to No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Mrs Robinson'. Featured in the Dustin Hoffman and Ann Bancroft film 'The Graduate', the song earned the duo a Grammy Award for Record of the Year in 1969.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1969 - John Lennon
The Plastic Ono Band recorded 'Give Peace A Chance' during a 'bed-in' at the Hotel La Reine in Montreal, Canada. Producer Phil Spector, poet Allan Ginsberg and writer Timothy Leary all sang on the song.


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2021)

2008 - Bo Diddley
American guitarist and singer Bo Diddley, (Ellas Otha Bates) died of heart failure at his home in Archer, Florida aged 79. The legendary singer and performer, was known for his homemade square guitar and his 'shave and a haircut, two bits' rhythm, which influenced artists from Buddy Holly to Bruce Springsteen The Rolling Stones and U2.


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1970 - Ray Davies
The Kinks Ray Davies was forced to make a 6,000 mile round trip from New York to London to record one word in a song. Davies had to change the word 'Coca- Cola' to 'Cherry Cola' on the bands forthcoming single 'Lola' due to an advertising ban at BBC Radio.


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1977 - Bob Marley & the Wailers
Bob Marley & the Wailers released Exodus. The album featured the hits, 'Jamming', 'Waiting In Vain', 'Three Little Birds' and 'One Love'. In 1999, Time magazine named Exodus the best album of the 20th century.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2021)

1979 USC Marching Band, "Tusk" On June 4, 1979, the band recorded the legendary video for "Tusk" at an empty Dodger Stadium with more than a hundred members of the USC Marching Band. First vid looks like prep for the real event, don't know if there was more to it than right at the end. 















Let's Revisit Fleetwood Mac's Video For 'Tusk,' Which Was Filmed At Dodger Stadium In 1979


The band will be playing at Dodger Stadium on Sunday.




laist.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

1969 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash released At San Quentin, his 31st overall album and a recording of a live concert given by Cash to the inmates of San Quentin State Prison. The album was a follow-up to Cash's previous live album, the critically acclaimed and commercially successful At Folsom Prison.


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

1984 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen released the album, 'Born In The USA', which became the best-selling album of 1985 in the United States (and also Springsteen's most successful album ever). The album produced a record-tying string of seven Top 10 singles (tied with Michael Jackson's Thriller and Janet Jackson's Rhythm Nation 1814).


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

1975 - Pink Floyd
During recording sessions for Wish You Were Here at Abbey Road Studios, London, England, Syd Barrett turned up out of the blue as Pink Floyd were listening to playbacks of Shine On You Crazy Diamond — a song that happened to be about Barrett. By that time, the 29-year-old Barrett had shaved off all of his hair (including his eyebrows), become overweight, and his ex-bandmates did not at first recognise him. Barrett eventually left without saying goodbye, and none of the band members ever saw him again.


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

1977 - Alice Cooper
Alice Cooper's boa constrictor, a co-star of his live act suffered a fatal bite from a rat it was being fed for breakfast. Cooper held auditions for a replacement and a snake named 'Angel' got the gig.









Alice Cooper's East Lothian snake dies


The Scot who supplies snakes to American rock legend Alice Cooper says boa constrictor Dali had "quite a life" on stage.



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)

1966 - Roy Orbison
Roy Orbison's first wife, Claudette, was killed when a truck pulled out of a side road and collided with the motorbike that she and her husband were riding on in Gallatin, Texas, she was 25.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

1969 - Steve Winwood
British supergroup Blind Faith, featuring Eric Clapton, Ginger Baker, Rick Grech and Steve Winwood made their live debut at a free concert in London's Hyde Park. Their only album release provoked controversy because the cover featured a topless pubescent girl, holding a silver space ship which some perceived as a phallic symbol. The US record company issued it with an alternative cover which showed a photograph of the band on the front. Rumours about the girl's relationship to the band fuelled the controversy; among them were that she was a groupie kept as a slave by the band members.


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

1974 - Bill Wyman
Bill Wyman became the first Rolling Stone to release a solo album with Monkey Grip, (it peaked at No.39 in the UK and No.99 in the US). The album featured guest appearances by, Dr John, Leon Russell and Lowell George.


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

1974 - Dolly Parton
Dolly Parton was at No.1 on the US country chart with 'I Will Always Love You'. Elvis Presley indicated that he wanted to cover the song. Parton was interested until Presley's manager, Colonel Tom Parker, told her that it was standard procedure for the songwriter to sign over half of the publishing rights to any song Elvis recorded. Parton refused. 'I Will Always Love You' later became a worldwide No.1 hit for Whitney Houston in 1992 when featured in The Bodyguard.

I did not know that about Elvis. It's crazy so many agreed to it. Hats off to Dolly for standing her ground.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1964 - Bob Dylan
During an evening session Bob Dylan recorded 'Mr. Tambourine Man' at Columbia Recording Studios in New York City. This was the first session for the Another Side Of Bob Dylan, which saw Dylan recording fourteen original compositions that night. The Byrds later recorded a version of Mr. Tambourine Man that was released as their first single and reached No.1 on both the US & UK Chart. The Byrds' recording of the song was influential in initiating the musical subgenre of folk-rock, leading many contemporary bands to mimic its fusion of jangly guitars and intellectual lyrics in the wake of the single's success.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1978 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones released Some Girls, their first studio album recorded with Ronnie Wood as a full member. The album cover was designed by Peter Corriston and featured The Stones in garish drag alongside select female celebrities and lingerie ads. The cover immediately ran into trouble when Lucille Ball, Farrah Fawcett, Liza Minnelli (representing her mother Judy Garland), Raquel Welch, and the estate of Marilyn Monroe threatened legal action.

They did not mention the poster of the album cover. Which I hung in the game room at the house by the pond. Lots of good stuff on this LP, so I'm not going to choose for you. Here is the whole thing. Thank you Jesus. Thank you Lord.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

2017 - Glen Campbell
Adios the 64th and final studio album by American singer-songwriter Glen Campbell was released. After being diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease, Campbell embarked on a 2011–2012 Farewell Tour. After finishing the tour, he entered the studio in Nashville to record a final album. Longtime collaborator Carl Jackson stated that he had to stand with Campbell in the recording booth to record the vocals "line by line" as Campbell could not remember the lyrics.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2021)

​
*June 10, 2007, In the last scene of the HBO series The Sopranos, "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey plays on the jukebox while Tony Soprano sits at a diner. It cuts to black on the line, "Don't Stop."*

_The series, which runs for six seasons, is very violent, chronicling the adventures of a mob boss (Tony) and his family. Steve Perry, the lead vocalist and co-writer of the song, feared it would be part of a gruesome scene ending with bloody retribution, and insisted on knowing the top-secret ending before granting permission. He was sworn to secrecy.

The song, released in 1981, has been growing in popularity since 2003 when it was used in the film Monster; at karaoke bars, it is inescapable. The Sopranos scene takes it to a new tier, which in the era of iTunes means the song can be instantly downloaded for 99 cents. In 2008, Apple announces that it is the first pre-digital-era song to be downloaded over 2 million times. In 2009, it is used in a very different TV series: Glee, where it is sung by the cast. This version is released as a single and reaches #4 in the US, five spots higher than the original charted._


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2021)

1964 - The Rolling Stones
The first edition of the official The Rolling Stones book was issued, priced at one and six, (the publication ran for 30 issues). Also on this day, at producers Phil Spector’s suggestion, The Stones recorded 'It's All Over Now', 'I Can’t Be Satisfied' and 'Time Is On My Side' at Chess studios in Chicago. During the day, the Stones got to meet, Muddy Waters, Willie Dixon, Buddy Guy and Chuck Berry.


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

2005 - Pink Floyd
Pink Floyd announced they would reunite with former bassist Roger Waters, who left the band in 1985, on July 2 for the Live 8 London concert. This would be the first time the band had played together as a quartet since The Wall tour in 1981.


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2021)

1975 - Peter Frampton
Peter Frampton played the first of two nights at the Winterland Ballroom, San Francisco, California. Recordings from these two shows were used as part of his No.1 double album 'Frampton Comes Alive'. It became the best-selling album of 1976, selling over 6 million copies in the US and Frampton Comes Alive! was voted "Album of the year" in the 1976 Rolling Stone readers poll. It stayed on the chart for 97 weeks.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

1977 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin played the last of six sold out nights at Madison Square Garden, in New York City during their 11th and final North American tour. The 3-hour set included: The Song Remains The Same, Since I’ve Been Loving You, No Quarter, Ten Years Gone, 'Stairway To Heaven', Whole Lotta Love, Rock And Roll and When the Levee Breaks.

I thought this show was pretty flat. Lots of copies of it on You Tube, but I figured you guys were not in for the long haul.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)

2011 - Joss Stone
Two men from Manchester were held on suspicion of conspiracy to rob and murder after being arrested close to the Devon home of the singer Joss Stone. The men, aged 33 and 30, were arrested after residents reported a suspicious looking vehicle in the Cullompton area. A UK police source said they were found with swords, and a body bag, as well as detailed maps and aerial photos of Stone's property.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

1965 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan recorded 'Like A Rolling Stone' at Columbia Recording Studios in New York City, in the sessions for the forthcoming 'Highway 61 Revisited' album. Session musicians included Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper, whose Hammond organ on 'Like A Rolling Stone' became one of rock's most recognizable sounds.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

1967 - Jimi Hendrix
The three day Monterey Pop Festival in California began. All the proceeds went to charity when all the artists agreed to perform for free, the 'Summer of Love' was born. The festival saw the first major US appearances by The Who, Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin. Also on the bill: The Byrds, Grateful Dead, Otis Redding, Simon And Garfunkel, The Steve Miller Band, Canned Heat, The Mamas & the Papas, Jefferson Airplane, Buffalo Springfield and The Electric Flag. John Phillips, of The Mamas & the Papas wrote, 'San Francisco, (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)' to promote the festival, which later became a hit for Scott McKenzie.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

1970 - Mungo Jerry
Mungo Jerry were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'In The Summertime'. It went on to become the best selling UK single of 1970 spending seven weeks at No.1 and was a hit in 26 other countries. The UK release was a maxi-single playing at 33 rpm, (whereas singles generally played at 45 rpm).

I needed a reminder to dust off the summertime thread anyway.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

1972 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his fifth studio album The Rise And Fall Of Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars a concept album telling the story of a fictional bisexual alien rock star named Ziggy Stardust. The album which reached No.5 in the UK and No. 75 in the US has been consistently considered one of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)

1977 - Johnny Rotten
Johnny Rotten and Paul Cook of the Sex Pistols were stabbed and beaten when they were attacked in a car park outside a London pub. They objected to the Pistols' anti-monarchist song 'God Save the Queen'. The next day, members of the Pistols were beaten by a gang armed with iron pipes.

No social commentary on the state of our country or we will bash your brains out.


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

1964 - Martha and the Vandellas
Martha and the Vandellas recored one of Motown's signature songs 'Dancing in the Street' at Hitsville U.S.A. in Detroit, Michigan. Written by Marvin Gaye, William "Mickey" Stevenson and Ivy Jo Hunter the song reached No.2 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart and No.4 in the UK. Many artists have covered the song including, the Mamas & the Papas, David Bowie and Mick Jagger, The Kinks, Grateful Dead and Little Richard.


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

2013 - Slim Whitman
Slim Whitman the American country music and western music singer/songwriter and instrumentalist died aged 90. Known for his yodeling abilities and his smooth high octave falsetto, he sold in excess of 120 million records during his career. Michael Jackson cited Whitman as one of his ten favorite vocalists and Beatle George Harrison cited Whitman as an early influence. Paul McCartney credited a poster of Whitman with giving him the idea of playing his guitar left-handed with his guitar strung the opposite way to a right-handed player's.


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2021)

1969 - David Bowie
David Bowie recorded 'Space Oddity' at Trident Studios London. The track went on to become a UK No.1 when re-released in 1975. Written about the launch of Major Tom, a fictional astronaut; Bowie would later revisit his Major Tom character in the songs 'Ashes to Ashes', 'Hallo Spaceboy' and 'Blackstar'.


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2021)

2008 - Jimmy Buffett
American singer songwriter Jimmy Buffett announced that his Margaritaville Holdings has partnered with New York gambling company Coastal Marina to buy the Trump Marina Hotel Casino for $316 million. His vast business empire also included tequila, beer, frozen food, footwear, restaurants, a resort, a record label and a recording studio. In 2006, Rolling Stone magazine estimated Buffett's earnings at $44 million.

Never heard of a Margaritaville casino in New Jersey? Here is why. (from wiki wiki)

*Trump Marina (1997–2011)*
The Castle was renamed Trump Marina in June 1997.[18] Trump Entertainment Resorts agreed in May 2008 to sell Trump Marina for $316 million to New York-based Coastal Development, who planned to rebrand the property as a Margaritaville casino in partnership with singer Jimmy Buffett.[19] Despite a later price reduction to $270 million,[20] Coastal was unable to find financing, and the agreement was terminated in June 2009.[21] Negotiations continued while Atlantic City casino values plunged, with Coastal offering $75 million for the property in February 2010,[22] but no deal was reached.[23] Bondholders who had taken over Trump Entertainment Resorts after its 2009 bankruptcy remained eager to sell Trump Marina and focus on the company's two other casinos.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

1966 - The Beatles
Working at Abbey Road studios in London, The Beatles recorded from start to finish, a new John Lennon song ‘She Said She Said’. The song was reportedly based on a bizarre conversation that Lennon had with Peter Fonda while John and George Harrison were tripping on LSD.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

1979 - Angus MacLise
Angus MacLise, Velvet Underground's first drummer died of tuberculosis aged 34. He quit the band in 1965.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

2001 - John Lee Hooker
John Lee Hooker, American blues singer and guitarist died in his sleep aged 83. Had hits with 'Boom Boom', 'Dimples' and 'I'm In The Mood'. His songs have been covered by many artists including Cream, AC/DC, ZZ Top, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix, Van Morrison, The Yardbirds, The Doors and The White Stripes. He appeared and sang in the 1980 movie The Blues Brothers.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)

1971 - Joni Mitchell
Joni Mitchell released her fourth studio album Blue. The album is now generally regarded by music critics as one of the greatest albums of all time. In July 2017, Blue was chosen by NPR as the greatest album of all time made by a woman.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

2016 - Ralph Stanley
American bluegrass artist Ralph Stanley who was known for his distinctive singing and banjo playing, died aged 89. With his brother Carter, he helped popularise the bluegrass genre. Stanley won new fans when his work featured in the Coen brothers film O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

2019 - Dave Bartholomew
American musician Dave Bartholomew died of heart failure age 100. Many musicians recorded Bartholomew's songs, but his partnership with Fats Domino produced some of his greatest successes. In the mid-1950s they wrote more than forty hits for Imperial Records, including the Billboard No.1 pop chart hit "Ain't That a Shame". Bartholomew's other hit songs as a composer include 'I Hear You Knocking', 'Blue Monday', 'I'm Walkin'', 'My Ding-A-Ling', and 'One Night.'


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2021)

2014 - Iggy Pop
Amnesty International apologised to Iggy Pop after it had used an image of the singer in its latest anti-torture campaign without the singer's permission. The Belgian advert featured the Stooges frontman's face bloodied and beaten, quoting him as saying Justin Bieber was "the future of rock and roll" and the slogan: "Torture a man and he will tell you anything."


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

1961 - Gary U.S. Bonds
Gary U.S. Bonds started a two-week run at No.1 on the US charts with 'Quarter To Three', a No.7 hit in the UK. Before Bonds recorded this, it was an instrumental by The Church Street Five called 'A Night With Daddy G.' Bond's manager added lyrics to it and had him record it. This is often covered by Bruce Springsteen who is a big fan. In 1981, Springsteen produced a successful comeback album for Bonds.


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

1972 - David Bowie
During sessions at Olympic Studios, London, England, David Bowie recorded 'John, I'm Only Dancing', with Mick Ronson on lead guitar and Lou Reed on rhythm guitar. The track which was released and became a hit single in the UK in September of this year was not released in America, being judged too risqué by RCA Records. The original video directed by Mick Rock, featuring androgynous dancers from Lindsay Kemp's mime troupe, was banned by British music show Top Of The Pops .


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones appeared as the entire panel on UK TV show 'Juke Box Jury'. The music panel show ran on the BBC between 1June 1959 and December 1967 attracting 12 million viewers weekly on Saturday nights.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

1970 - Queen
The newly formed Queen featuring Freddie Mercury (possibly still known as Freddie Bulsara) on vocals, guitarist Brian May, drummer Roger Taylor and Mike Grose on bass played their first gig at Truro City Hall, Cornwall, England. They were billed as Smile, Brian and Roger's previous band, for whom the booking had been made originally. Original material at this time included an early version of 'Stone Cold Crazy'.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

1970 - Led Zeppelin
The 3-day Bath Festival of Blues and Progressive Music in Bath, England took place. The line-up included, Santana, The Flock, Led Zeppelin (headlining act), Hot Tuna, Country Joe McDonald, Colosseum, Jefferson Airplane (set aborted), The Byrds (acoustic set), Dr. John, Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention, Canned Heat, It's a Beautiful Day, Steppenwolf, Johnny Winter, John Mayall with Peter Green, Pink Floyd, (who premiered their new suite, "Atom Heart Mother", which at that time was announced as the "Amazing Pudding"), Pentangle, Fairport Convention, and Keef Hartley.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

2002 - John Entwistle
One day before the scheduled first show of The Who's 2002 US tour, bass player John Entwistle, died aged 57 in his hotel room at the Hard Rock Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. Entwistle had gone to bed that night with a stripper, who woke at 10am to find Entwistle cold and unresponsive. The Las Vegas medical examiner determined that death was due to a heart attack induced by an undetermined amount of cocaine.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2021)

1968 - The Beatles
Working at Abbey Road studios The Beatles recorded ‘Good Night’, John Lennon’s lullaby for his 5-year-old son Julian with Ringo singing the lead vocal. The track appeared on The White Album.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2021)

1975 - Eagles
The Eagles started a five-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with their fourth studio album 'One Of These Nights'. The album which became their breakthrough album released three US Top 10 singles, 'Lyin' Eyes', (which won a Grammy), 'Take It To The Limit' and the title track.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

*June 29th*
1961 - Del Shannon
Del Shannon was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Runaway.' His only UK No.1 and the first of 14 UK Top 40 hits.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

1979 - Lowell George
American singer-songwriter, multi-instrumentalist and producer, Lowell George died of a heart attack. The Little Feat front man was found dead at the Key Bridge Marriott Hotel in Arlington, Virginia. George joined Zappa's Mothers of Invention as rhythm guitarist in 1968, played guitar on John Cale's 1973 album Paris 1919, Harry Nilsson's Son of Schmilsson album and Jackson Browne's The Pretender.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2021)

2001 - Chet Atkins
American guitarist and producer Chet Atkins died in Nashville aged 77. Recorded over 100 albums during his career, produced records for Perry Como, Elvis Presley, Don Gibson, Jim Reeves and Waylon Jennings. He was a major influence on George Harrison and Mark Knopler.


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)

1968 - The Band
The Band released their debut album Music From Big Pink. The album, which features their first hit single 'The Weight', was recorded in studios in New York and Los Angeles in 1968, and followed the group's backing of Bob Dylan on his 1966 tour (as The Hawks).


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2021)

1979 - The Sony Walkman
Sony introduced the Walkman, the first portable audio cassette player. Over the next 30 years they sold over 385 million Walkmans in cassette, CD, mini-disc and digital file versions, and were the market leaders until the arrival of Apple's iPod and other new digital devices.








Walkman - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)

1968 - Crosby, Stills and Nash
At an impromptu gathering at Joni Mitchell's house in Lookout Mountain, Laurel Canyon, Los Angeles, David Crosby, Stephen Stills and Graham Nash played together for the very first time. The trio went on to form Crosby, Stills and Nash.


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)

1969 - Brian Jones
Brian Jones drowned while under the influence of drugs and alcohol after taking a midnight swim in his pool, aged 27. His body was found at the bottom of the pool by his Swedish girlfriend Anna Wohlin. The coroner's report stated "Death by misadventure", and noted his liver and heart were heavily enlarged by drug and alcohol abuse. Jones was one of the founding members of The Rolling Stones and in the early 60’s used the name "Elmo Lewis."


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)

1971 - Jim Morrison
American singer, songwriter and poet, Jim Morrison of The Doors was found dead in a bathtub in Paris, France, the cause of death was given as a heart attack. He co-wrote some of the group's biggest hits, including ‘Light My Fire’, ‘Love Me Two Times’, and ‘Love Her Madly.’ On the 25th anniversary of his death an estimated 15,000 fans gathered at Pere Lachaise Cemetery in Paris, France to pay their respects.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1969 - Brian Jones
> Brian Jones drowned while under the influence of drugs and alcohol after taking a midnight swim in his pool, aged 27. His body was found at the bottom of the pool by his Swedish girlfriend Anna Wohlin. The coroner's report stated "Death by misadventure", and noted his liver and heart were heavily enlarged by drug and alcohol abuse. Jones was one of the founding members of The Rolling Stones and in the early 60’s used the name "Elmo Lewis."


A roadie said he drowned him, he was apparently a lovely guy Brian!? 

Sorry his chauffeur 









New suspect emerges in possible Brian Jones murder


The line for suspected killers of Rolling Stones co-founder Brian Jones forms at the left.




www.reuters.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

1974 - Steely Dan
Despite the fact that they have the No.4 song in the US with 'Rikki Don't Lose That Number' and a current Platinum album with Pretzel Logic, Steely Dan's Walter Becker and Donald Fagan play their final gig together in Santa Monica, California. They would not tour again for the next eighteen years.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

1965 - Jefferson Airplane
Marty Balin and Paul Kantner formed a Folk-Rock group that would evolve into the Jefferson Airplane, the premier San Francisco psychedelic band of the late '60s. The Airplane made its debut the following month at a Haight-Ashbury club, and was signed to RCA later in the year.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

1995 - Grateful Dead
More than 100 Grateful Dead fans were hurt when a wooden deck collapsed at a campground lodge in Wentzville, Missouri. Hundreds of people were on or under the deck sheltering from heavy rain. More than 4,000 Deadheads were staying at the campground while attending Grateful Dead concerts in the St. Louis suburb.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

2003 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash made his last ever live performance when he appeared at the Carter Ranch. Before singing "Ring of Fire", Cash read a statement about his late wife that he had written shortly before taking the stage: “The spirit of June Carter overshadows me tonight with the love she had for me and the love I have for her. We connect somewhere between here and heaven. She came down for a short visit, I guess, from heaven to visit with me tonight to give me courage and inspiration like she always has.” Cash died on Sept 12th of this year.

Two of the best.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

2015 - The Grateful Dead
The four surviving members of the Grateful Dead gave what they said would be their final performance, playing to over 70,000 fans at Chicago's Soldier Field. The shows came 20 years after the death of lead guitarist Jerry Garcia, who played his last show in the nation's third-largest city in 1995.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

*July 6th*
1957 - John Lennon
John Lennon and Paul McCartney met for the first time at The Woolton Church Parish Fete where The Quarry Men were appearing. As The Quarry Men were setting up for their evening performance, McCartney eager to impress Lennon picked up a guitar and played ‘Twenty Flight Rock’ (Eddie Cochran) and ‘Be-Bop-A-Lula’ (Gene Vincent). Lennon was impressed, and even more so when McCartney showed Lennon and Eric Griffiths how to tune their guitars, something they'd been paying someone else to do for them.

Who knew the Beetles came together because John didn't know how to tune his guitar.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

1971 - Louis Armstrong
American jazz trumpeter, singer and bandleader, Louis Armstrong died. Had many hits including the 1964 US No.1 'Hello Dolly!', 1968 UK No.1 'What A Wonderful World’ plus ‘When The Saints Go Marching In’, ‘Ain't Misbehavin’, and ‘We Have All the Time in the World.’ He made frequent use of laxatives as a means of controlling his weight, resulting in Armstrong appearing in humorous, advertisements for laxative product Swiss Kriss; the ads bore a picture of him sitting on a toilet, as viewed through a keyhole, with the slogan "Satch says, 'Leave it all behind ya!"


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

2003 - Skip Battin
Skip Battin bassist and songwriter with The Byrds died of complications from Alzheimer's disease. (1965 US & UK No.1 single 'Mr Tambourine Man'). Also played with New Riders Of The Purple Sage and The Flying Burrito Brothers.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

1966 - Kinks
The Kinks were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Sunny Afternoon', the group's third and last UK No.1.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

2015 - Bob Dylan
Climate scientists from five leading universities found that 163 of Bob Dylan's 542 songs reference the climate – almost a third – making him the musician most likely to mention the weather in his lyrics. The Beatles came in at number two, mentioning the weather in 48 of the 308 songs they wrote.


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

1984 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan's current European tour came to an end at Slane Castle, County Meath in Ireland. Dylan was joined on stage by Van Morrison and they duetted on It’s All Over Now Baby Blue. U2's Bono, who was sent to interview Dylan for the Irish rock magazine Hot Press, ended up duetting with Dylan on Blowin’ In The Wind and Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat. Carlos Santana also joined Dylan on stage and played guitar on the last seven songs of the set.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

1971 - David Bowie
David Bowie started recording sessions at Trident Studios in London, for what would become the concept album The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders From Mars. The character of Ziggy was initially inspired by British rock 'n' roll singer Vince Taylor, whom Bowie met after Taylor had had a breakdown and believed himself to be a cross between a god and an alien.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

1995 - Grateful Dead
The Grateful Dead gave their last concert with leader Jerry Garcia at Chicago's Soldier Field. Jerry would die of a heart attack a month later while in drug rehab.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones started a four week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with '(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction' the group's first chart-topper there. In the UK, the song was initially played only on pirate radio stations because its lyrics were considered too sexually suggestive.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

1968 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton announced that Cream would break-up after their current tour. The group's third album, Wheels of Fire, was the world's first platinum-selling double album and Cream are widely regarded as being the world's first successful supergroup.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1968 - Eric Clapton
> Eric Clapton announced that Cream would break-up after their current tour. The group's third album, Wheels of Fire, was the world's first platinum-selling double album and Cream are widely regarded as being the world's first successful supergroup.


As I learned more about Clapton, I began to admire him less. However, him not showing up for a gig with John Mayall's Blues Breakers gave a start for Mick Taylor, so that's a good thing. Not showing up for a gig is inexcusable. Skip Spence lost a good gig with Jefferson Airplane because of it. Well, he had drug and mental health problems, too.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> As I learned more about Clapton, I began to admire him less. However, him not showing up for a gig with John Mayall's Blues Breakers gave a start for Mick Taylor, so that's a good thing. Not showing up for a gig is inexcusable. Skip Spence lost a good gig with Jefferson Airplane because of it. Well, he had drug and mental health problems, too.


I was watching the weekly skews the other night and they were talking about what a racist Clapton is. There is video of him saying Briton is for the white man. That the folks from the Caribbean could go back. I never knew that. He is still a hell of a musician.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was watching the weekly skews the other night and they were talking about what a racist Clapton is. There is video of him saying Briton is for the white man. That the folks from the Caribbean could go back. I never knew that. He is still a hell of a musician.


I didn't know that, either. It can be difficult separating the artist from the man/woman.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> I didn't know that, either. It can be difficult separating the artist from the man/woman.


Agreed. I don't listen to Skynard anymore. Too much red hat. But Clapton was everywhere in the 60's and 70's. It would be hard to cut him out of the rotation.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)

1970 - Randy Newman
Three Dog Night started a two-week run at No.1 in the US with their version of the Randy Newman song 'Mama Told Me Not To Come', which was also a No.3 hit in the UK. The song was first covered by Eric Burdon on his first solo album in 1966 and gave Tom Jones & Stereophonics a No.4 hit on the UK Singles Chart in 2000.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)

1992 - Jerry Garcia
A range of eight ties, designed by Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead went on sale in the US. President Bill Clinton bought a set. The collection grossed millions in the US by the end of the year.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)

2014 - Tommy Ramone
Producer and drummer Tommy Ramone (Thomas Erdelyi), from the influential punk rock band the Ramones died aged 65 following unsuccessful treatment for bile duct cancer. He was the last surviving original member of the Ramones before his death. Erdelyi was also an assistant engineer for the production of the Jimi Hendrix album Band of Gypsys.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)

2019 - David Bowie
Toymakers Mattel announced a new collectable David Bowie doll inspired by his signature Ziggy Stardust fashion. Dubbed Barbie as Bowie, the doll is dressed as the late singer's glam-rock alter ego, complete with a pair of red platform boots and topped with his fiery-red mullet.


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

1983 - Chris Wood
Former Traffic member Chris Wood died of liver failure after a lengthy illness. He also played with Jimi Hendrix in 1968, appearing on the Electric Ladyland album and worked with Free, John Martyn and the Small Faces.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2021)

​*On this day in history on July 13, 1985, the Live Aid concert events were held in Philadelphia and London. *
_
Billed as the Global Jukebox, Live Aid served as an international fundraising platform designed to raise money and bring some relief to those suffering in Africa from the Ethiopian famine. The concerts took place simultaneously in London, England at Wembley Stadium and in Philadelphia at John F. Kennedy Stadium (now the site of the Wells Fargo Center). Orchestrated by Boomtown Rats lead singer Bob Geldof, the legendary promoter Bill Graham, as well as Larry Magid and Allen Spivak of Electric Factory Concerts in Philadelphia, the Live Aid concerts were star studded affairs with some of the biggest musical acts in the world. It is estimated that the concerts were watched by almost 2 billion people worldwide in 110 countries, and raised approximately $127 million for famine relief.

Performers in Philadelphia for Live Aid included The Hooters, Black Sabbath, Run-D.M.C., Crosby, Stills and Nash, The Beach Boys, Madonna, Tom Petty, Neil Young, Eric Clapton, Phil Collins, Led Zeppelin, Patti LaBelle, Hall & Oates, Mick Jagger, Tina Turner, and Bob Dylan. Stars such as Jack Nicholson and Chevy Chase also helped to emcee the event. An incredible 100,000 people packed into Philadelphia’s JFK Stadium for Live Aid and 72,000 attended the Wembley concert. Tickets for this once in a lifetime event cost $35.00._









Remembering Live Aid - The Day The Music Changed The World


The Constitutional Walking Tour provides an overview of Historic Philadelphia. Sightseeing tour visits more than 20 sites including the Liberty Bell & Independence Hall.




www.theconstitutional.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2021)

1964 - The Animals
The Animals went to No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'The House Of The Rising Sun.' Recorded in one take, this was the first UK No.1 to have a playing time of more than four minutes.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4942636​*On this day in history on July 13, 1985, the Live Aid concert events were held in Philadelphia and London. *
> 
> _Billed as the Global Jukebox, Live Aid served as an international fundraising platform designed to raise money and bring some relief to those suffering in Africa from the Ethiopian famine. The concerts took place simultaneously in London, England at Wembley Stadium and in Philadelphia at John F. Kennedy Stadium (now the site of the Wells Fargo Center). Orchestrated by Boomtown Rats lead singer Bob Geldof, the legendary promoter Bill Graham, as well as Larry Magid and Allen Spivak of Electric Factory Concerts in Philadelphia, the Live Aid concerts were star studded affairs with some of the biggest musical acts in the world. It is estimated that the concerts were watched by almost 2 billion people worldwide in 110 countries, and raised approximately $127 million for famine relief.
> 
> ...


Lots to choose from.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1973 - Phil Everly
During a concert at the John Wayne Theatre in Hollywood, California, Phil Everly smashed his guitar and stormed of stage, Don finished the set by himself and announced that The Everly Brothers had split. This was the last that the duo performed together for nearly ten years.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1973 - Clarence White
A drunk driver killed Clarence White of The Byrds while he was loading equipment after a gig in Palmdale, California. White joined The Byrds in 1968, after the group had recorded 'Mr. Tambourine Man,' 'Turn! Turn! Turn!' and 'Eight Miles High'.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1977 - Elvis Costello
Elvis Costello and The Attractions made their live debut supporting Wayne County at The Garden, Penzance, Cornwall, England.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1989 - Tom Jones
Tom Jones lost a paternity suit and was ordered to pay $200 a week in child support to 27 year old Katherine Berkery of New York. The judge in the case was Judge Judy Sheindlin, who was still serving in her 15 year tenure as a New York Family Court judge before appearing in her court TV show, Judge Judy.

I guess Judge Judy is not a fan of the sexbomb.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

2015 - B.B. King
The Las Vegas coroner's office confirmed that B.B. King died of natural causes primarily stemming from Alzheimer's disease and was not murdered. Two of his daughters had alleged King was poisoned by long-time associates.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

1966 - Cream
Jack Bruce, Ginger Baker and Eric Clapton formed Cream. The three piece group only lasted two years, leaving behind some classic recordings including ‘Sunshine of Your Love,’ ‘Badge,’ ‘Strange Brew,’ and ‘White Room.’


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

1981 - Harry Chapin
US singer-songwriter Harry Chapin, who had success in the 70s with 'Taxi’, ‘W-O-L-D’ and a No. 1 ‘Cat’s In The Cradle’, was killed aged 38 suffering a cardiac arrest while driving on a New York expressway. His car was hit from behind by a tractor-trailer, causing the gas tank to explode.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

2014 - Johnny Winter
Blues guitarist Johnny Winter died at the age of 70 in Zurich, just days after playing at the Lovely Days Festival in Austria. Winter, who was instantly recognisable by his long white hair, worked with some of the greatest bluesmen, producing several albums for his childhood hero Muddy Waters - with whom he won a number of Grammys.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1959 - Billie Holiday
Billie Holiday died in a New York City hospital from cirrhosis of the liver after years of alcohol abuse, aged 43, (while under arrest for heroin possession, with Police officers stationed at the door to her room.) In the final years of her life, she had been progressively swindled out of her earnings. The singer who had recorded classics such as 'God Bless the Child' and the civil rights anthem 'Strange Fruit' died with just $0.70 in the bank.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1965 - James Brown
King Records released 'Papa's Got a Brand New Bag' by James Brown, which went on to sell over 2 million copies and receive the Grammy Award for best for Best Rhythm & Blues Recording. 'Papa's Got a Brand New Bag' is considered seminal in the emergence of funk music as a distinct style.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1967 - John Coltrane
American jazz saxophonist and composer John Coltrane died from liver cancer at Huntington Hospital in Long Island, New York, aged 40. Worked with Miles Davis, Dizzy Gillespie. Released the 1964 album ‘A Love Supreme’.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1975 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley and the Wailers played the first of two nights at The Lyceum, London, and both nights were recorded for the November released 'live' album, featuring the single 'No Woman No Cry.'


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

2004 - Linda Ronstadt
Half of the 4,500 people in the audience walked out of Linda Ronstadt's show at the Aladdin Resort and Casino in Las Vegas after the singer dedicated an encore of ‘Desperado’ to filmmaker Michael Moore and urged the crowd to see his film Fahrenheit 9/11.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

Yesterday in rock and roll history. . . . . . . 


18 Jul 1969During sessions at Abbey Road studios, London, Ringo Starr recorded his vocal to 'Octopus's Garden', for the Abbey Road album. Starr had written the song when he 'quit' The Beatles the previous year and was staying on actor Peter Seller’s yacht in the Mediterranean.

I had forgot what a country feel this song has. Not too bad.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

18 Jul 1973Bruce Springsteen played the first of four nights at Max's Kansas City in New York City, New York, supported by Bob Marley and The Wailers who were on their first ever North American tour.
 A few days later. . .


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

18 Jul 1982Willie Nelson was at No.1 on the country album chart with Always on My Mind, which became the Billboard No.1 country album of the year. The album spent 22 weeks at the top of the charts and stayed for a total of 253 weeks on the Billboard Country charts. The track 'Always on My Mind' was originally recorded by B.J. Thomas in 1970, and has since been recorded by dozens of performers including Elvis Presley, Brenda Lee, John Wesley Ryles and Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

*July 19th*
1975 - Bob Marley & the Wailers
On his Natty Dread tour, Bob Marley & the Wailers appeared at the Lyceum Theatre in London. The show was recorded and the live single 'No Woman, No Cry' was later released.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2004 - Linda Ronstadt
> Half of the 4,500 people in the audience walked out of Linda Ronstadt's show at the Aladdin Resort and Casino in Las Vegas after the singer dedicated an encore of ‘Desperado’ to filmmaker Michael Moore and urged the crowd to see his film Fahrenheit 9/11.


She's not often political, but when she is, people listen. I'm sure she would agree with Larry David, "alienate yourselves. No, I don't give a fuck!"


----------



## injinji (Jul 20, 2021)

1968 - Cream
Cream started a four-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with 'Wheels Of Fire'. The double album which consisted of a studio and a live record reached No.3 in the United Kingdom.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1968 - Cream
> Cream started a four-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with 'Wheels Of Fire'. The double album which consisted of a studio and a live record reached No.3 in the United Kingdom.


Dang! Good memories playing that album all summer. That, with the White Album, I bought multiples of, they were played so often. Playing air drums.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

1973 - Alex Harvey
Canned Heat, Nazareth, Edgar Broughton Band, Groundhogs, Sensational Alex Harvey Band, Medicine Head, all appeared at Buxton Festival in Derbyshire, England. Hell's Angels arrived in force and proceeded to drink the site dry. Initially they paid for the booze, but when the money ran out a deputation was sent into the audience to collect donations of 10p per person. About 20 minutes into his set Chuck Berry was showing one of the Angels how to do his duck-walk properly. He did one from one end of the stage to the other and disappeared into the wings. The band played on, the Angels bopped, and Chuck legged it to his car and drove off at high speed, never to return.

I wonder if this is what the band was playing as he hauled ass.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

2005 - Long John Baldry
UK singer Long John Baldry died of a chest infection. He was one of the founding fathers of British Rock 'n' Roll in the 1960s performing with Blues Incorporated and Cyril Davies' R&B All Stars. He later fronted the Hoochie Coochie Men, with Rod Stewart and then Steam Packet with Brian Auger and Julie Driscoll. Also a member of Bluesology with Elton John. He also narrated on Winnie The Pooh recordings for Disney and was the voice for Robotnik on the Sonic The Hedgehog computer game.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

1977 - Elvis Costello
Stiff Records released 'My Aim Is True' the debut album from Elvis Costello in the UK. The musicians who were featured on the album were uncredited on the original release (due to contractual difficulties), although the backing band was made up of members of the band Clover.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

2006 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash was at No.1 on the US album chart with ‘American V: A Hundred Highways.’ Released posthumously on July 4, the vocal parts were recorded before Cash's death, but the instruments were not recorded until 2005.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

2019 - Art Neville
American singer, songwriter and keyboardist Art Neville died aged 81. Art shot to fame as part of the Neville Brothers when they started singing as children, but went their separate ways in the 1950s and 1960s. It was not until 1977 that the brothers finally got together again and in 1978 they recorded their first Neville Brothers album. Art was a founding member of The Meters, whose musical style represents New Orleans funk. He also played on recordings by many notable artists including Labelle (on "Lady Marmalade"), Paul McCartney, Lee Dorsey, Robert Palmer, Dr. John and Professor Longhair.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2021)

​
_Before the long downward spiral that ended with Amy Winehouse’s death, the British chanteuse channeled her love of soul and jazz into an eclectic form of pop that resonated with countless people. But while the world adored songs like “Rehab,” that smash hit also hinted at her very real struggles with substance abuse. *Ultimately, her demons got the better of her and on July 23, 2011, Amy Winehouse died of alcohol poisoning in her London home at just 27.*

Though people around the globe mourned this sudden loss, few — especially those who knew her best — were surprised. In the end, the story of how Amy Winehouse died was tragically foreshadowed by the way she lived.

“Rehab” may have set off some alarm bells in 2006, but the warning signs soon became starker in the public eye. As the spotlight of fame grew harsher, so did Winehouse’s reliance on drugs to quiet the noise. Meanwhile, the paparazzi documented her every move — as she and her husband Blake Fielder-Civil were plastered across magazines with abandon.

Even before she became famous, Winehouse enjoyed drinking alcohol and smoking pot. But by the time she became an international star, she had begun to dabble in hard drugs like heroin and crack cocaine. Near the end, she was often too drunk to get on stage and perform.

As the Academy Award-winning documentary Amy explored, her own father once famously hesitated to send her to rehab when she needed it most. But he wasn’t the only person in Winehouse’s circle who was blamed for her downward spiral. After her demise, fingers were pointed in every direction.

Perhaps most devastating of all, Amy Winehouse’s death came a mere month after she canceled what was supposed to be a comeback tour — in order to save her own life. By that point, it was too late._


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

1969 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Honky Tonk Women,' the group's eighth and last UK No.1. The song was written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards while on holiday in Brazil and the Stones initially recorded the track as Country Honk in London in early March 1969 with Brian Jones present during these sessions.


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

1979 - Keith Godchaux
Keith Godchaux keyboard player with the Grateful Dead died after being involved in a car accident (four days earlier, on his birthday) aged 32. He co-wrote songs with Lowell George (of Little Feat) and was a member of The New Riders of the Purple Sage.

Of all the dead Dead keyboarders, Keith was one of my favorites.


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

2008 - Amy Winehouse
A waxwork model of Amy Winehouse was unveiled at Madame Tussauds. The singer's parents, Mitch and Janis, revealed the model, ‘complete with trademark beehive and sailor tattoos’, at the London attraction. Earlier in the week her husband, Blake Fielder-Civil, was jailed for 27 months for attacking a pub landlord and perverting the course of justice.

2011 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse was found dead at her north London home, she was 27. A Metropolitan Police spokesman confirmed that a 27-year-old woman had died in Camden and that the cause of death was as yet unexplained.London Ambulance Service said it had been called to the flat at 1554 BST and sent two vehicles but the woman died.The troubled singer had a long battle with drink and drugs which overshadowed her recent musical career.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

1965 - Bob Dylan
The Byrds were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their version of the Bob Dylan song 'Mr Tambourine Man'. The first Bob Dylan song to reach No.1. The Byrds' recording of the song was influential in initiating the musical subgenre of folk rock, leading many contemporary bands to mimic its fusion of jangly guitars and intellectual lyrics.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1965 - Bob Dylan
> The Byrds were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their version of the Bob Dylan song 'Mr Tambourine Man'. The first Bob Dylan song to reach No.1. The Byrds' recording of the song was influential in initiating the musical subgenre of folk rock, leading many contemporary bands to mimic its fusion of jangly guitars and intellectual lyrics.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

1969 - Paul McCartney
Paul McCartney recorded a demo of his new song ‘Come and Get It’ at Abbey Road studios in London. McCartney gave the song to The Iveys, (soon to become known as Badfinger). The song was later used as the theme for the movie The Magic Christian. The Beatles also recorded ‘Sun King/Mean Mr. Mustard’ for their forthcoming Abbey Road album.

I had forgot how poppish Badfinger was.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

1972 - Bobby Ramirez
Bobby Ramirez drummer with Edger Winters White Trash was killed after becoming involved in a brawl in a Chicago bar. The fight started after comments were made about the length of his hair.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

2019 - Queen
Queen's iconic ‘Bohemian Rhapsody’ video reached one billion views on YouTube, a new record for one of the band’s videos. The milestone made it the first pre-1990s video to reach one billion views on the platform. ‘Bohemian Rhapsody’ was also named as the most Googled song of 2018.

One billion and one.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

1965 - Bob Dylan
Dressed in Carnaby Street threads, the ever-changing Bob Dylan plugged in for his headlining set backed by the Butterfield Blues Band at The Newport Folk Festival in Newport, Rhode Island. Folk music ‘purists’ tried to boo him off the stage, while the rest of the audience gave him an enthusiastic response. It is usually said that the reason for the crowd's hostile reception was Dylan's 'abandoning' of the folk orthodoxy, or poor sound quality on the night (or a combination of the two).


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

1969 - Neil Young
Neil Young appeared with Crosby, Stills and Nash for the first time when played at The Fillmore East in New York. Young was initially asked to help out with live material only, but ended up joining the group on and off for the next 30 years.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

2003 - Erik Braunn
Erik Braunn from American psychedelic rock band Iron Butterfly died of cardiac failure at the age of 52. Braunn was just 16 years old when he joined Iron Butterfly who had the 1968 US No.14 single 'In-A- Gadda-Da-Vida’.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2003 - Erik Braunn
> Erik Braunn from American psychedelic rock band Iron Butterfly died of cardiac failure at the age of 52. Braunn was just 16 years old when he joined Iron Butterfly who had the 1968 US No.14 single 'In-A- Gadda-Da-Vida’.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2003 - Erik Braunn
> Erik Braunn from American psychedelic rock band Iron Butterfly died of cardiac failure at the age of 52. Braunn was just 16 years old when he joined Iron Butterfly who had the 1968 US No.14 single 'In-A- Gadda-Da-Vida’.


 In ninth grade, no party was complete without In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (slurred in the garden of eden).


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> In ninth grade, no party was complete without In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (slurred in the garden of eden).


I am a child. I was only 7 in 1968. I'm assuming 9th grade tunes were Silly Little Love Songs, Play that Funky Music and the like. Although by then I was "hard" into CS&N, cat stevens and other soft rock.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I am a child. I was only 7 in 1968. I'm assuming 9th grade tunes were Silly Little Love Songs, Play that Funky Music and the like. Although by then I was "hard" into CS&N, cat stevens and other soft rock.


'68-'69 had some great bands. The Beatles were still happening and The Doors, Cream, Jefferson Airplane and many more were big with me. The Stones began making their best music. Psychedelic, man! (though I was still too young for drugs) There have always been the silly love songs, some that were pretty catchy tunes. The Vietnam protests. It all made for an important chapter of my growing up at a very influential time in life, 13 to18.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> '68-'69 had some great bands. The Beatles were still happening and The Doors, Cream, Jefferson Airplane and many more were big with me. The Stones began making their best music. Psychedelic, man! (though I was still too young for drugs) There have always been the silly love songs, some that were pretty catchy tunes. The Vietnam protests. It all made for an important chapter of my growing up at a very influential time in life, 13 to18.


Sister is 6 years older than I am, so I was exposed to lots of 60's and 70's rock.

And as far as 1968 is concerned. . . . . . 





__





Nineteen Sixty Eight


I was listening to NPR on the way home the other day, and they had a short segment on all the good albums to come out in 1968. And me not being shy about stealing other's ideas, thought it would make a good thread. Add your favorites. I'll start it off with Blue Cheer. {I got a good chuckle...



rollitup.org


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> Sister is 6 years older than I am, so I was exposed to lots of 60's and 70's rock.
> 
> And as far as 1968 is concerned. . . . . .
> 
> ...


I think I still have the single of Summertime Blues by Blue Cheer. (singles were still a popular choice) At the time, they were the loudest band in the business. All those speakers were impressive.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

1990 - Brent Mydland
American keyboardist and vocalist Brent Mydland from the Grateful Dead was found dead on the floor of his home aged 38 from a drug overdose. His eleven-year tenure was longer than that of any other keyboardist in the band.

Speaking of dead Dead keyboarders. . . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

2013 - JJ Cale
US singer-songwriter JJ Cale died of a heart attack at the age of 74. He became famous in 1970, when Eric Clapton covered his song 'After Midnight'. In 1977 Clapton also popularised Cale's 'Cocaine'. The two worked together on an album which won a Grammy award in 2008.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

2020 - Peter Green
English blues rock singer-songwriter and guitarist Peter Green died in his sleep age 73. As the founder of Fleetwood Mac, his songs, such as 'Albatross', 'Black Magic Woman', 'Oh Well', 'The Green Manalishi (With the Two Prong Crown)' and 'Man of the World' became world wide hits. Green left the band in 1970 as he struggled with his mental health. He was eventually diagnosed with schizophrenia and spent time in hospital in the mid-70s.


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)

2001 - Leon Wilkeson
Leon Wilkeson bass player with Lynyrd Skynyrd was found dead in a hotel room in Florida aged 49. Skynyrd scored the 1974 US No. 8 single, 'Sweet Home Alabama' and the 1982 UK No.21 single 'Freebird'. Member of the Rossington-Collins Band.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 28, 2021)

​
*The Summer Jam at Watkins Glen was a 1973 rock festival which once received the Guinness Book of World Records entry for "Largest audience at a pop festival." An estimated 600,000 rock fans came to the Watkins Glen Grand Prix Raceway outside Watkins Glen, New York, on July 28, 1973, to see the Allman Brothers Band, Grateful Dead and The Band perform.*
_
Similar to the 1969 Woodstock Festival, an enormous traffic jam created chaos for those who attempted to make it to the concert site. Long and narrow country roads forced fans to abandon their vehicles and walk 5–8 miles on that hot summer day. 150,000 tickets were sold for $10 each, but for all the other people it was a free concert.

The crowd was so huge that most of the audience were not able to see the stage. However the sound from the stage speakers was augmented 200 feet from the stage by four delay towers, towers with speakers wired to the stage amps but with a 0.175 second delay provided by Eventide digital delay units, so that by the time the sound from the stage speakers reached the tower area through the air, the sound from the delay towers was synchronized with the stage sound. There were six more delay towers arranged radially 200 feet further from those towers - 400 feet from the stage - and six more towers 200 feet further out. Sixteen delay towers in all, plus the main PA. They were driven by about 24,000 watts of power.

Although the concert was scheduled to start on July 28, thousands of music fans were already at the concert site on the 27th. Robbie Robertson of The Band requested to do a soundcheck, but was perplexed that so many people were sitting in front of the stage. Bill Graham allowed the soundcheck with the crowd of people in front, and The Band ran through a few numbers to the delight of the audience. The Allman Brothers Band did their soundcheck next, playing "One Way Out" and "Ramblin' Man". The Grateful Dead's legendary soundcheck turned into a two set marathon, featuring their familiar tunes such as "Sugaree", "Tennessee Jed" and "Wharf Rat". They also performed a unique jam that was eventually included on their retrospective CD box set So Many Roads (1965-1995).

On July 28, the day of the concert, 600,000 music fans had arrived in Watkins Glen. Grateful Dead performed first, playing two long sets. They opened with "Bertha" and played many hits such as "Box Of Rain", "Jack Straw", "Playing in the Band", "China Cat Sunflower" and "Eyes of the World".

The Band followed the Dead with one two-hour set. However, their set was cut in half by a drenching thunderstorm, in a scene again reminiscent of Woodstock, people were covered with mud. During the storm, keyboardist Garth Hudson performed his signature organ improvisation "The Genetic Method"; when the rain finally let up, the full Band joined Hudson on stage, and segued into their signature song "Chest Fever", in a manner similar to how the songs were presented on The Band's live album Rock of Ages.

Finally, the Allman Brothers Band performed for three hours. Their performance included songs from their soon-to-be-released album Brothers and Sisters, along with their standards "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed", "Statesboro Blues", "Les Brers in A Minor" and "Whipping Post".

Following the Allmans' second set, there was an hour encore jam featuring musicians from all three bands. The jam featured spirited renditions of "Not Fade Away", "Mountain Jam", and "Johnny B. Goode".

Although there were no reports of violence at Watkins Glen, the day was marred by the death of Willard Smith, 35, a skydiver from Syracuse, New York. Smith dived from an airplane carrying flares. One of the flares ignited his body suit, and he was engulfed in flames. Smith's body was eventually found in the woods near the concert site. There is also the unsolved disappearance of two high school teenagers (Mitchel Weiser and Bonnie Bickwit) from Brooklyn who were hitchhiking to the concert._


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2021)

1973 - Watkins Glen Outdoor Summer Jam
The Watkins Glen outdoor summer jam was held outside of Watkins Glen, New York with The Allman Brothers Band, the Grateful Dead and The Band. Over 600,000 rock fans attended. Many historians claimed the event was the largest gathering of people in the history of the United States. 150,000 tickets were sold for $10 each, but for all the other people it was a free concert. The crowd was so huge that a large part of the audience was not able to see the stage.




the sound does get better toward the end of the soundcheck and is good for the show.





The Dead sound check was said to be much better than the actual show. So you decide for yourself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2021)

_By the beginning of 1967, The Doors were well-established members of the Los Angeles music scene. As the house band at the Whiskey a Go Go on the Sunset Strip, they had built a large local following and strong industry buzz, and out on the road, they were fast becoming known as a band that might typically receive third billing, but could blow better-known groups like The Young Rascals and The Grateful Dead off the stage. It would have been poetic if their popular breakthrough had come via their now-classic debut single, “Break On Through,” but that record failed to make the national sales charts despite the efforts of Jim Morrison and his bandmates to fuel the song’s popularity by repeatedly calling in requests for it to local L.A. radio stations. It was the follow-up release from their debut album, *The Doors, which would become their first bona fide smash. “Light My Fire,” which earned the top spot in the Billboard Hot 100 on July 29, 1967, transformed The Doors from cult favorites of the rock cognoscenti into international pop stars and avatars of the '60s counterculture.*

As “Light My Fire” climbed the charts in June and early July, The Doors were out on the East Coast, still plugging away as an opening act (e.g., for Simon and Garfunkel in Forest Hills, Queens) and as sometime-headliners (e.g., in a Greenwich, Connecticut, high-school auditorium). When the group topped the charts in late July, Jim Morrison celebrated by buying his now-famous skintight black-leather suit and beginning to hobnob with the likes of the iconic model/muse Nico at drug-fueled parties held by Andy Warhol.

Attempting to keep Morrison grounded were not only his fellow Doors Robby Krieger, Ray Manzarek and John Densmore as well as the professional manager they had hired in part to “babysit” him, but also his longtime girlfriend Pamela Courson, who is quoted in Jerry Hopkins and Danny Sugerman’s Doors biography No One Here Gets Out Alive (1980) as greeting the sight of Jim Morrison preening in front of a mirror at home before a show in the summer of 1967 with, “Oh Jim, are you going to wear the same leather pants again? You never change your clothes. You’re beginning to smell, did you know that?”

In the end, of course, Morrison’s heavy drinking and drug use would lead to increasingly erratic behavior over the next four years and eventually take his life in July 1971. During that period, The Doors would follow up “Light My Fire” with a string of era-defining albums and songs, including “People Are Strange,” “Love Me Two Times” and “The End” in 1967; “Hello, I Love You” and “Touch Me” in 1968; and “L.A. Woman” and “Riders on the Storm” in 1971._


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2021)

Dusty Hill, RIP.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

1966 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker made their live debut as Cream at The Twisted Wheel, Manchester, England. The group's third album, Wheels of Fire, was the world's first platinum-selling double album.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> Dusty Hill, RIP.


I had not heard. Thanks for the heads-up.





__





2021 In Memoria


Mike Mitchell (1944–2021), “Louie Louie” guitarist with the Kingsmen https://www.legacy.com/news/celebrity-deaths/mike-mitchell-1944-2021-louie-louie-guitarist-with-the-kingsmen/



rollitup.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

1968 - Gram Parsons
Gram Parsons left The Byrds on the eve of a tour of South Africa, refusing to play to segregated audiences.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 30, 2021)

​
*If there is one song that has been played more times by more bands in more garages than any ever written, it is probably “Louie Louie,” The Kingsmen’s classic 1966 hit. But if any other song warrants a place in the conversation, it would be “Wild Thing,” the three-chord masterpiece that became a #1 hit for The Troggs on July 30, 1966 and instantly took its rightful place in the rock-and-roll canon.*
_
“Wild Thing” was written in 1965 by a New York songwriter named Chip Taylor (born James Voight, brother of the actor Jon Voight and uncle of actress Angelina Jolie). After an unsuccessful version of the song was recorded and released by a group called The Wild Ones, Taylor’s demo made its way to England, where Reg Presley (born Reginald Ball), lead singer of The Troggs, fell in love with it. Like Taylor himself, who never took his biggest hit very seriously, Presley initially found “Wild Thing” to be a ridiculous trifle, but that didn’t stop him from having his then-hitless band take it into the studio. In a single take of “Wild Thing,” The Troggs captured a raw and thrilling sound that not only gave them a #1 hit, but also served as a formative influence on some of the key figures in the development of punk rock, including Iggy Pop, the Ramones and the Buzzcocks, all of whom credited The Troggs as forerunners.

There were other hits for The Troggs, including “With A Girl Like You” (1966) and “Love Is All Around” (1967)—but nothing to match “Wild Thing” in terms of success or influence. In fact, the most influential recording they made after 1968 was not of a song at all, but of an intra-band argument during a troubled 1972 recording session that was bootlegged out of the studio and passed around as “The Troggs Tapes.” On it, various Troggs can be heard bickering and cursing (137 times in 10+ minutes) in accents and language that served as the direct inspiration for This Is Spinal Tap, Rob Reiner’s 1984 seminal “mockumentary.”

“Wild Thing” was memorably performed by Jimi Hendrix at the Monterey Pop Festival in 1967, complete with burning guitar, and it was covered with some success by the L.A. punk band X in 1989, but it’s the Troggs’ version that has become a staple of movie and television soundtracks. With royalties earned from his band’s signature hit, Trogg frontman Reg Presley emerged as one of the world’s foremost experts on and largest sources of funding of research into the mysterious phenomenon of crop circles. He died in 2013._

_



 _​


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

*July 30th*
1954 - Hillbilly Hoedown
Slim Whitman, Billy Walker, Sugarfoot Collins, Sonny Harvelle, Tinker Fry, Curly Harris and a young Elvis Presley, all appeared at the Hillbilly Hoedown, Overton Park Shell, in Memphis Tennessee. Elvis was so nervous he stood up on the balls of his feet and shook his leg in time with the music, when he came offstage he asked why people were yelling at him. Someone told him it was because he was shaking his leg, which with the baggy pleated pants created a wild gyrating effect in time with the music.

And this whole time I thought it had happened like this.


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

1955 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash recorded his first version of 'Folsom Prison Blues' at the Sun Recording Studio in Memphis, Tennessee. Cash was inspired to write this song after seeing the movie Inside the Walls of Folsom Prison (1951) while serving in West Germany in the United States Air Force at Landsberg, Bavaria (itself the location of a famous prison).


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

2003 - Sam Phillips
Sam Phillips the founder of Sun Records and studio died of respiratory failure at St. Francis Hospital in Memphis, Tennessee. In the 1940s, Phillips worked as a DJ for Muscle Shoals, Alabama radio station WLAY. Phillips recorded what some consider to be the first rock and roll record, ‘Rocket 88’ by Jackie Brenston and his Delta Cats in 1951. He discovered Elvis Presley, worked with Carl Perkins, Johnny Cash, Roy Orbison, Ike Turner, B.B. King and Jerry Lee Lewis.





If Mr. Phillips was the only man that Jerry Lee still would call sir
Then I guess Mr. Phillips did all of Y'all about as good as you deserve
He did just what he said he was gonna do and the money came in sacks
New contracts and Carl Perkins' Cadillac


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

2014 - Dick Wagner
American rock guitarist, and songwriter Dick Wagner, who worked with Alice Cooper and Lou Reed died from a lung infection aged 71. One of the best-known songs written by Wagner is 'Only Women Bleed', which was one of Alice Coppers biggest hits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2021)

*On August 1, 1981, MTV: Music Television goes on the air for the first time ever, with the words (spoken by one of MTV’s creators, John Lack): “Ladies and gentlemen, rock and roll*_.” The Buggles’ “Video Killed the Radio Star” was the first music video to air on the new cable television channel, which initially was available only to households in parts of New Jersey. MTV went on to revolutionize the music industry and become an influential source of pop culture and entertainment in the United States and other parts of the world, including Europe, Asia and Latin America.

In MTV’s early days, its programming consisted of basic music videos that were introduced by VJs (video jockeys) and provided for free by record companies. As the record industry recognized MTV’s value as a promotional vehicle, money was invested in making creative, cutting-edge videos. Some directors, including Spike Jonze (Being John Malkovich, Three Kings) and Michel Gondry (Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind), worked on music videos before segueing into feature films. In the 1980s, MTV was instrumental in promoting the careers of performers such as Madonna, Michael Jackson, Prince and Duran Duran, whose videos played in heavy rotation.

By the late 1980s, MTV started airing non-video programming, geared toward teenagers and young adults. Its popular reality series The Real World launched in 1992 and was followed by such highly rated shows as The Osbournes, Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica, Laguna Beach, My Super Sweet 16 and The Hills. MTV also debuted animated series including Beavis and Butthead and Celebrity Deathmatch, as well as documentaries, news, game shows and public service campaigns on topics ranging from voting rights to safe sex. MTV developed a reputation for pushing cultural boundaries and taste; the airing of Madonna’s 1989 “Like a Prayer” video is just one famous example. In 1984, the channel launched the MTV Music Video Awards, which were followed in 1992 by the MTV Movie Awards._


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

1987 - Los Lobos
Los Lobos were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with their version of the Ritchie Valens song 'La Bamba', which was also a No.1 hit in the US. The song was the title track from the film based on Ritchie Valens who died in the same plane crash the killed Buddy Holly.


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

1987 - Dire Straits
MTV Europe was launched, the first video played being 'Money For Nothing' by Dire Straits which contained the appropriate line 'I Want My MTV'.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

1983 - James Jamerson
James Jamerson died of complications stemming from cirrhosis of the liver, heart failure and pneumonia in Los Angeles, he was 47 years old. As one of The Funk Brothers he was the uncredited bassist on most of Motown Records' hits in the 1960s and early 1970s including songs by Stevie Wonder, The Temptations, Martha and the Vandellas, Marvin Gaye, The Four Tops and The Supremes. He eventually performed on nearly 30 No.1 pop hits.


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

*August 3rd*
1963 - Beach Boys
The Beach Boys released 'Surfer Girl', the first song Brian Wilson ever wrote and the first one he produced.


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

2002 - Bob Dylan
After an absence of 37 years, Bob Dylan returned to the Newport Folk Festival (now known as the Apple and Eve Newport Folk Festival) where he performed a 2 hour show of 19 songs, wearing a false beard and a wig. Songs played included: Subterranean Homesick Blues, 'Desolation Row', 'Positively 4th Street', 'The Wicked Messenger', 'Like A Rolling Stone' and 'Mr. Tambourine Man'.


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2021)

1979 - Lowell George
A benefit concert was held to raise money for Little Feat guitarist and singer Lowell George featuring members of his band plus Jackson Browne, Emmylou Harris and Bonnie Raitt.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1979 - Lowell George
> A benefit concert was held to raise money for Little Feat guitarist and singer Lowell George featuring members of his band plus Jackson Browne, Emmylou Harris and Bonnie Raitt.


I was there. Linda Ronstadt and Nicolette Larson, too.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

2011 - Marshall Grant
Marshall Grant, who played bass for Johnny Cash in the Tennessee Two, from 1954 to 1980, passed away at the age of 83. After his time with The Man In Black, Grant managed The Statler Brothers until they retired in 2002 and later wrote an autobiography entitled "I Was There When It Happened".


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2021)

​
*All four Beatles gathered at EMI Studios on the morning of Friday 8 August 1969 for one of the most famous photo shoots of their career.*_ Photographer Iain Macmillan took the iconic image that adorned their last-recorded album, Abbey Road.

Iain Macmillan was a freelance photographer and a friend to John Lennon and Yoko Ono. He used a Hasselblad camera with a 50mm wide-angle lens, aperture f22, at 1/500 seconds.

A policeman held up the traffic as Macmillan, from a stepladder positioned in the middle of the road, took six shots as the group walked across the zebra crossing just outside the studio.

The Beatles crossed the road a number of times while Macmillan photographed them. 8 August was a hot day in north London, and for four of the six photographs McCartney walked barefoot; for the other two he wore sandals.

Shortly after the shoot, McCartney studied the transparencies and chose the fifth one for the album cover. It was the only one when all four Beatles were walking in time. It also satisfied The Beatles’ desire for the world to see them walking away from the studios they had spent so much of the last seven years inside.

Macmillan also took a photograph of a nearby tiled street sign for the back cover. The sign has since been replaced, but was situated at the corner of Abbey Road and Alexandra Road. The junction no longer exists; the road was later replaced by the Abbey Road housing estate, between Boundary Road and Belsize Road.

On 22 May 2012 one of the outtakes from the photography session sold at auction in London for £16,000 ($25,000)._


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 9, 2021)

​








Jerry Garcia of Grateful Dead, Icon of 60's Spirit, Dies at 53 (Published 1995)







www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4960662​
> *All four Beatles gathered at EMI Studios on the morning of Friday 8 August 1969 for one of the most famous photo shoots of their career.*_ Photographer Iain Macmillan took the iconic image that adorned their last-recorded album, Abbey Road.
> 
> Iain Macmillan was a freelance photographer and a friend to John Lennon and Yoko Ono. He used a Hasselblad camera with a 50mm wide-angle lens, aperture f22, at 1/500 seconds.
> ...


There is a really good series on PBS Sunday nights about rock and roll covers. (followed by a really good series on the making of classic albums) 

I've camped every Wednesday and Sunday night for the last 30 years or so. Since buying the riverhouse, I've been "camping" down there. As it turns out, my antenna TV does a great job picking up PBS. Wednesday night is all the science shows, and Sunday is murder mysteries and music.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4961337​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

1967 - Small Faces
The Small Faces entered the singles chart with 'Itchycoo Park', the single peaked at No.3 in the UK chart. The song was one of the first pop singles to use flanging, an effect that can be heard in the bridge section after each chorus. Most sources credit the use of the effect to Olympic Studios engineer George Chkiantz who showed it to the Small Faces regular engineer Glyn Johns.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

1995 - Jerry Garcia
Jerry Garcia guitarist and singer from the Grateful Dead died from a heart attack at the Serenity Knolls rehabilitation clinic in San Francisco aged 53. Garcia co-founded the New Riders of the Purple Sage and also released several solo albums. He was well known for his distinctive guitar playing and was ranked 13th in Rolling Stone's "100 Greatest Guitarist's of All Time"


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

1993 - The Dave Matthews Band
The Dave Matthews Band played at The Flood Zone in Richmond, Virginia, the gig was recorded with some of tonight’s songs ending up on the bands first album ‘Remember Two Things.’


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1964 - The High Numbers
The High Numbers, (later to become The Who), played at The Railway Hotel in Harrow, England. Just before the band were due on stage, Roger Daltry's father-in law came into the venue and dragged the singer outside and hit him. The band started their set and Daltry appeared back on stage after the fight.


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1979 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin played their last ever UK show when they appeared at Knebworth House, England. The set list included: The Song Remains The Same, Celebration Day, Black Dog, Nobody's Fault But Mine, Over The Hills And Far Away, Misty Mountain Hop, Since I've Been Loving You, No Quarter, Hot Dog, The Rain Song, White Summer/Black Mountainside, Kashmir, Trampled Under Foot, Sick Again, Achilles' Last Stand, In The Evening, Stairway To Heaven Rock And Roll, Whole Lotta Love and Communication Breakdown.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

1997 - Luther Allison
American Blues guitarist Luther Allison died of cancer age 57 in Madison, Wisconsin. He played with Howlin' Wolf's band and backed James Cotton.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

2010 - Richie Hayward
Richie Hayward, drummer and co-founder of Little Feat, passed away at the age of 64 after contracting pneumonia as he battled liver cancer.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)

*August 13th*
1952 - Willie Mae (Big Mama) Thornton
The original version of 'Hound Dog' was recorded by Willie Mae (Big Mama) Thornton. It would become the first hit for the song-writing team of Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller and went on to top the Billboard R&B chart for seven weeks, selling nearly two million copies.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)

1966 - Lovin Spoonful
Lovin Spoonful started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Summer In The City', it made No.8 in the UK. The song features a series of car horns during the instrumental bridge, starting with a Volkswagen Beetle horn, and ends up with a jackhammer sound, in order to give the impression of the sounds of the summer in the city.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

1971 - The Who
The Who released their fifth studio album Who’s Next which featured the classic song 'Won't Get Fooled Again' and has since been viewed by critics as the Who's best record and one of the greatest rock albums of all time. The cover artwork shows a photo of the band apparently having just urinated on a large concrete piling, but according to photographer Ethan Russell, most of the band members were unable to urinate, so rainwater was tipped from an empty film canister to achieve the desired effect.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2010 - Richie Hayward
> Richie Hayward, drummer and co-founder of Little Feat, passed away at the age of 64 after contracting pneumonia as he battled liver cancer.


One of my all time favorite bands, saw them several times, waaaay back in the day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2021)

Photos of Woodstock 1969, on Its 50th Anniversary


Images from a cultural touchstone event that took place 50 years ago this week




www.theatlantic.com












The People of Woodstock 1969: The Photos


The 400,000 who defined a generation.




www.esquire.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

1969 - Woodstock
Woodstock Festival was held on Max Yasgur's 600 acre farm in Bethel outside New York. Attended by over 400,000 people, the event featured, Jimi Hendrix, Crosby Stills Nash & Young, Santana, The Who, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Grateful Dead, Janis Joplin, The Band, Canned Heat, Joan Baez, Melanie, Ten Years After, Sly and the Family Stone, Johnny Winter, Jefferson Airplane, Ravi Shanker, Country Joe and the Fish, Blood Sweat and Tears, Arlo Guthrie, and Joe Cocker. During the three days there were three deaths, two births and four miscarriages.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2021)

​_
Millions of fans around the world were left in mourning on this day in music history following the sudden death of Elvis Presley.

*The “King of Rock n’ Roll” was found unconscious in the bathroom of his Memphis home, Graceland, aged 42, by his fiancée, Ginger Alden on August 16, 1977. *

The singer’s road manager and longtime friend, Joe Esposito, tried to resuscitate him, before Presley was rushed to Baptist Memorial Hospital, where he was pronounced dead at 3:30 pm. At the time, hospital officials reported the star died of “respiratory distress.” Following the news of his death, thousands of fans flocked to Graceland to pay tribute to the man who changed the course of music history.

Although his death was attributed to cardiac arrest on his death certificate, rumours immediately began swirling of a possible drug overdose. Presley was known to have developed a dependency on opiates and prescription drugs, including sleeping pills and Valium. While toxicology reports revealed a high level of drugs in the star’s system, the official statement from Tennessee’s chief medical examiner, Jerry Francisco, was that they were “not a contributing factor” to Presley’s death.

Aspects of Presley’s final years have become fodder for the public, particularly his waning career and altered appearance. In the ‘70s, the heavier set Presley was a stark contrast to the fit and youthful young man who burst onto the music scene in 1954. 

Despite having not had a number one single in the U.S. since “Suspicious Minds” in 1969, those closest to Presley say the star was preparing to tour again and even had plans to make more music and movies.

A private funeral was held on August 18, 1977 in the living room of Graceland before Presley was buried at Forest Hill Cemetery, next to his mother, Gladys. On the morning of his funeral, two female fans who had gathered on Elvis Presley Boulevard, Alice Hovatar and Juanita Johnson, were killed when a vehicle purposely drove into the gathered crowd.

Presley and his mother’s remains were exhumed and relocated to Graceland on Oct. 3, 1977 at the request of his father, Vernon. The Meditation Garden at Graceland now serves as the final resting place for the Presley family, including Vernon who died in 1979._


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1961 - Patsy Cline
Patsy Cline recorded 'Crazy'. The ballad composed by Willie Nelson became one of her signature tunes and gave Cline a No.2 country hit in 1962. Nelson originally wrote the song for country singer Billy Walker, but Walker turned it down. The song's eventual success helped launch Nelson as a performer as well as a songwriter.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1969 - The Who
Hippie leader Abbie Hoffman was knocked offstage by Pete Townshend while attempting to make a political statement during The Who's set at Woodstock. Later, Townshend said he didn't know it was Hoffman at the time.


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

*August 17th*
1959 - Miles Davis
American jazz trumpeter Miles Davis released Kind of Blue which is regarded by many critics as jazz's greatest record, Davis's masterpiece, and one of the best albums of all time. Its influence on music, including jazz, rock, and classical genres, has led writers to also deem it one of the most influential albums ever recorded.


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

1969 - Woodstock Festival
The final day of the 3 day Woodstock Festival took place at Max Yasgur's farm in Bethel, New York. Acts who appeared included Crosby, Stills Nash & Young, The Who, Jimi Hendrix, Ten Years After, John Sebastian, Sha Na Na, Joe Cocker, Country Joe and the Fish, The Band, Ten Years After, Johnny Winter and Paul Butterfield Blues Band. Over 186,000 tickets had been sold but on the first day the flimsy fences and ticket barriers had come down. Organisers announced the concert would be a free event, prompting thousands more to head for the concert.


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

1974 - Eric Clapton
Eric Clapton started a four-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with 461 Ocean Boulevard, a No.3 hit in the UK. The house featured on the album cover is 461 Ocean Boulevard in the town of Golden Beach, Florida near Miami where Clapton lived while making the album.

I wore this one out. When mowing my mother in law's yard, I would sing Mainline Florida, as their yard was a mirror image of the state. (and mowing it would reveal the effects of sea level rise. OK, I might have had too much time on my hands)


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2021)

*August 18th*
1977 - The Police
The Police made their live debut as a three-piece band when they played at Rebecca's Birmingham, England. The Police became globally popular in the late 1970s and are generally regarded as one of the first New Wave groups to achieve mainstream success, playing a style of rock that was influenced by punk, reggae, and jazz.


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2021)

1991 - Rick Griffith
Rick Griffin, died after being forced off the road by a van he was attempting to pass on his Harley Heritage Softail motorbike. One of his best known album covers was for the Grateful Dead's 'Aoxomoa' LP, and the legendary "Flying Eyeball" poster he designed for a series of concerts in San Francisco featuring the Jimi Hendrix Experience, Albert King and John Mayall.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

2019 - Duane Allman
The guitar Duane Allman played on the classic Derek and the Dominos song ‘Layla’ sold for $1million (£820,000) at auction. The 1957 Gibson Les Paul Goldtop was Allman’s main guitar during the first two years of the Allman Brothers Band and was played on their 1969 self-titled debut album and 1970 follow-up Idlewild South. 'Layla' was one of the final recordings that featured Allman playing that guitar as soon after, the guitarist swapped it for a 1959 Les Paul.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

2019 - Larry Taylor
American bass guitarist Larry Taylor died age 77. He is best known as a member of Canned Heat from 1967. Before joining Canned Heat he had been a session bassist for The Monkees and Jerry Lee Lewis. He was the younger brother of Mel Taylor, long-time drummer of The Ventures.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

*August 20th*
1965 - David Bowie
Davy Jones & The Lower Third released the single 'You've Got a Habit of Leaving' the last song that David Bowie (born David Jones), released before changing his name to avoid confusion with Davy Jones of The Monkees, and the first of two singles that he recorded with The Lower Third after leaving his previous band, The Manish Boys.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

*August 21st*
1961 - Marvelettes
Tamla Records released the Marvelettes first single, 'Please Mr. Postman'. The song went on to sell over a million copies and become the group's biggest hit, reaching the top of both the Billboard Pop and R&B charts. The song is notable as the first Motown song to reach the No.1 position on the Billboard Hot 100 pop singles chart.


Who knew? Crossovers are almost as old as I am.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

1961 - Patsy Cline
Patsy Cline recorded the classic Willie Nelson song, ‘Crazy’. Cline was still on crutches after going through a car windshield in a head-on collision two months earlier and had difficulty reaching the high notes of the song at first due to her broken ribs. 'Crazy' spent 21 weeks on the chart and eventually became one of her signature tunes.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

2005 - Robert Moog
Robert Moog, inventor of the synthesiser died aged 71, four months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. Dr Moog built his first electronic instrument, a theremin - aged 14 and made the MiniMoog, "the first compact, easy-to-use synthesiser" in 1970. He won the Polar prize, Sweden's "music Nobel prize", in 2001. Wendy Carlos' 1968 Grammy award-winning album, Switched-On Bach, brought Dr Moog to prominence.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2005 - Robert Moog
> Robert Moog, inventor of the synthesiser died aged 71, four months after being diagnosed with brain cancer. Dr Moog built his first electronic instrument, a theremin - aged 14 and made the MiniMoog, "the first compact, easy-to-use synthesiser" in 1970. He won the Polar prize, Sweden's "music Nobel prize", in 2001. Wendy Carlos' 1968 Grammy award-winning album, Switched-On Bach, brought Dr Moog to prominence.


Just joking. Here is an example of Mr Moog's equipment put to good use.


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

2018 - Ed King
American musician Ed King died in his Nashville, Tennessee, home at 68 years of age. He was a guitarist for the psychedelic rock band Strawberry Alarm Clock and guitarist and bassist for the Southern rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd from 1972 to 1975 and again from 1987 to 1996.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1963 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones appeared on UK TV show Ready, Steady, Go! for the first time, performing their debut single 'Come On.' The group made a total of 20 appearances on the show between 1963 and 1966.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1967 - Keith Moon
Enjoying a wild birthday party Keith Moon drummer with The Who drove his Lincoln car into a Holiday Inn swimming pool. As the party had become out of control, the police were called to put an end to the festivities. Moon, ever keen to avoid the boys in blue snuck outside and got into a Lincoln Continental Limousine and attempted to make a getaway. Unfortunately, in his inebriated state he released the handbrake, and began rolling towards the pool. Moon simply sat back and waited, as the car crashed through the fence around the pool and into the water.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1969 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash started a four-week run at No.1 on the US album chart with 'Johnny Cash At San Quentin'. The album was a recording of a live concert given to the inmates of San Quentin State Prison and was the follow-up to Cash's previous live album, the critically acclaimed and commercially successful At Folsom Prison.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1970 - Lou Reed
Lou Reed and the Velvet Underground performed together for the last time at the New York Club 'Max's Kansas City'. Reed worked as a typist for his father for the next two years, at $40 per week.

At least he was keeping his fingers loose.


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

*August 24th*
1963 - Stevie Wonder
Stevie Wonder became the first artist ever to score a US No.1 album and single in the same week. Wonder was at No.1 on the album chart with 'Little Stevie Wonder / The 12 Year Old Genius' and had the No.1 single 'Fingertips part 2'. This was also the first ever live recording to make No.1.


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

1977 - Waylon Jennings
Singer, songwriter Waylon Jennings was arrested and charged with possession of cocaine. Jennings had recently been named an honorary police chief.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2021)

_Just as pop stardom most often depends on possessing abundant talent and a great capacity for hard work, it also can require being in the right place at the right time. This was certainly true for the diminutive, 17-year-old singer named Eva Narcissus Boyd, who scored her first and only #1 hit on August 25, 1962 with “The Loco-Motion.” While “The Loco-Motion” would make a second trip to #1 thanks to an unlikely cover by 1970s rockers Grand Funk, it was the only smash hit in the short singing career of Little Eva. She died in 2003._


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

1975 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen released his third studio album Born to Run. The album peaked at No.3 on the Billboard chart eventually selling six million copies in the United States and has since been considered by critics to be one of the greatest albums in popular music. Two singles were released from the album: 'Born to Run' and 'Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out'; the first helped Springsteen to reach mainstream popularity.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

1970 - Eric Clapton
Recording with Eric Clapton for what would become the double album Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs, producer Tom Dowd took Clapton and his band to an Allman Brothers concert where Clapton, already a fan of the guitarist, first heard Duane Allman play in person. After Clapton invited the whole band back to the studio that night, he and Allman formed an instant bond that provided the catalyst for the Layla album. Over ten days Allman contributed to all the tracks on the album except "I Looked Away," "Bell Bottom Blues," and "Keep on Growing".

From wiki wiki:

*Duane Allman's arrival*
Veteran producer Tom Dowd was working on the Allman Brothers second album, _Idlewild South_, when the studio received a phone call that Clapton was bringing the Dominos to Miami to record. Upon hearing this, guitarist Duane Allman indicated that he would love to drop by and watch, if Clapton approved.

Allman later called Dowd to let him know that his band was in town to perform a benefit concert on 26 August. When Clapton learned of this he insisted on going to see their show, saying, "You mean that guy who plays on the back of (Wilson Pickett's) 'Hey Jude'? … I want to see _him_ play … let's go." Stage hands seated Clapton and company in front of the barricade separating the audience from the stage. When they sat down, Allman was playing a solo. As he turned around and opened his eyes and saw Clapton, he froze. Dickey Betts, the Allmans' other lead guitarist, picked up where Allman left off, but when he followed Allman's eyes to Clapton, he had to turn his back to keep from freezing, himself.[7]

After the show, Allman asked Clapton if he could come by the studio to watch some recording sessions, but Eric invited him there directly, saying: "Bring your guitar; you got to play!" Jamming together overnight, the two bonded; Dowd reported that they "were trading licks, they were swapping guitars, they were talking shop and information and having a ball – no holds barred, just admiration for each other's technique and facility."[8] Clapton wrote later in his autobiography that he and Allman were inseparable during the sessions in Florida; he talked about Allman as the "musical brother I'd never had but wished I did".[9]


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

2000 - Allen Woody
Allen Woody former bass player with The Allman Brothers Band and co-founder of Gov't Mule was found dead in New York aged 44.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2021)

​


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4973082​


Chicago, Friday night, the 28th, so not exactly thdih, but close enough for government work.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2021)

1990 - Stevie Ray Vaughan
Stevie Ray Vaughan was killed when the helicopter he was flying in, hit a man-made ski slope while trying to navigate through dense fog. Vaughan had played a show at Alpine Valley Music Theatre, East Troy, Wisconsin with Robert Cray & His Memphis Horns, and Eric Clapton. Vaughan was informed by a member of Clapton's crew that three seats were open on a helicopter returning to Chicago with Clapton's crew, it turned out there was only one seat left; Vaughan requested it from his brother, who obliged. Three members of Eric Clapton's entourage were also killed.

I didn't realize the chopper was for Clapton's crew.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4973082​


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

1964 - Roy Orbison
Roy Orbison's 'Oh, Pretty Woman' was released in the US. It went on to reach No.1 four weeks later. The title was inspired by Orbison's wife Claudette interrupting a conversation to announce she was going out; when Orbison asked if she was okay for cash, his co-writer Bill Dees interjected "A pretty woman never needs any money."


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

8-29 1970, Isle of Wright.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

2005 - Fats Domino
77-year-old Fats Domino was rescued from the flooding in New Orleans caused by Hurricane Katrina. He had earlier told his agent that he planned to remain in his home despite the order to evacuate.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1968 - The Byrds
American band the Byrds released their sixth album Sweetheart of the Rodeo. The album has proved to be a landmark for the entire nascent 1970s Los Angeles country rock movement and was also influential on the outlaw country and new traditionalist movements, as well as the so-called alternative country genre of the 1990s and 2000s.

I had heard they were booed at the GOO but I hadn't heard about the rest. (from wiki wiki)

*Nashville reaction . . . .*

Upon completion of the Music Row recording sessions, the band ended their stay in Nashville with an appearance at the Grand Ole Opry at Ryman Auditorium (introduced by future "outlaw" country star Tompall Glaser), on March 15, 1968.[12] The band was greeted with derision by the conservative audience because they were the first group of hippie "longhairs" to play at the venerable country music establishment.[10] In fact, the Byrds had all had their hair cut shorter than they normally wore it, specifically for their appearance at the _Grand Ole Opry_, but this did nothing to appease their detractors in the audience.[10] The Byrds opened with a rendition of Merle Haggard's "Sing Me Back Home", which was met with derisive heckling, booing, and mocking calls of "tweet, tweet" from the hostile _Opry_ audience.[10] Any hope of salvaging the performance was immediately destroyed when Parsons, rather than singing a song announced by Glaser, launched into a rendition of "Hickory Wind" dedicated to his grandmother.[10] The deviation from protocol stunned _Opry_ regulars such as Roy Acuff and embarrassed Glaser, ensuring that the Byrds would never be invited back to play on the show.[12]
Nearly as disastrous was the group's appearance on the WSM program of legendary Nashville DJ, Ralph Emery, who mocked his guests throughout the interview and initially refused to play an acetate of "You Ain't Goin' Nowhere".[31] Eventually playing the record, he dismissed it over the air and in the presence of the band as being mediocre.[31] Clearly upset by their treatment, Parsons and McGuinn would make Emery the subject of their song, "Drug Store Truck Drivin' Man", which was written by the pair in London in May 1968.[32] The song appeared on the Byrds' next album, _Dr. Byrds & Mr. Hyde_, although this recording did not feature Parsons because he had left the band by this time.[33]


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1969 - Bob Dylan
Two weeks after the Woodstock festival, the second Isle Of Wight festival took place. Over 150,000 turned up over the two days to see Bob Dylan, The Band, Blodwyn Pig, Blonde On Blonde, Bonzo Dog Dooh Dah Band, Edgar Broughton Band, Joe Cocker, Aynsley Dunbar, Family, Fat Mattress, Julie Felix, Free, Gypsy, Richie Havens, The Moody Blues, The Nice, Tom Paxton, Pentangle, The Pretty Things, Third Ear Band and The Who. Tickets 25 shillings, ($3.00). Celebrities who attended include Keith Richards, Charlie Watts, John & Yoko, George Harrison, Ringo Starr, Jane Fonder, Liz Taylor and Richard Burton.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1970 Isle of Wright


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1995 - Sterling Morrison
Sterling Morrison founder member of the Velvet Underground died of cancer at his home in New York City two days after his 53rd birthday. The guitarist left the group in August 1971 and re-joined in 1992 for a European tour. During the 80s he became the Captain of a Houston tugboat.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Oy! Still, they appear to be having fun.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

1968 - The Rolling Stones
Decca Records released what has been called The Rolling Stones most political song, 'Street Fighting Man', written after Mick Jagger attended a March 1968 anti-war rally at London's US embassy, during which mounted police attempted to control a crowd of 25,000. The single was kept out of the US Top 40 (reaching No.4 because many radio stations refused to play it based on what were perceived as subversive lyrics.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

1974 - Traffic
Traffic made their last live performance at the annual UK Reading Festival. Other acts appearing included; Alex Harvey, 10cc, Focus, Steve Harley and Procol Harum. £5.50 for a weekend ticket.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

1985 - Dire Straits
Brothers In Arms by Dire Straits started a nine-week run at No.1 on the US album charts. The album also topped the charts in 25 other countries and went on to sell over 20 million worldwide.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

*September 1st*
1966 - The Byrds
The Byrds played the first of an 11-night run at the Whisky-a-go-go, Hollywood, California. The Whisky a Go-Go opened in 1964 with a live band led by Johnny Rivers and a short-skirted female DJ spinning records between sets from a suspended cage. When the girl began to dance during River's sets the audience thought it was part of the act – and the concept of Go-Go dancers in cages was born.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

2005 - The Cowsills
Barry Cowsill, bass guitarist for The Cowsills, died from injuries caused by Hurricane Katrina. His body was not recovered until December 28th, 2005, from the Chartres Street Wharf, New Orleans. He was 51.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

*September 2nd*
1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones recorded their version of the Willie Dixon song 'Little Red Rooster' at Regent Sound Studios in London, England.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

1971 - Grateful Dead
Grateful Dead's former manager was arrested after disappearing with over $70,000 of the bands money.

On the plus side, they guys did get this song out of the deal.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1970 - Al Wilson
Alan Wilson guitarist and songwriter with Canned Heat was found dead at fellow band-members Bob Hite's garden in Topanga Canyon, Los Angeles aged 27. With Canned Heat, Wilson performed at two prominent concerts of the 1960s era, The Monterey Pop Festival in 1967 and Woodstock in 1969. Canned Heat appeared in the film Woodstock, and the band's 'Going Up the Country,' which Wilson sang, has been referred to as the festival's unofficial theme song. Wilson also wrote 'On the Road Again,' arguably Canned Heat's second-most familiar song.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

2010 - ELO
Mike Edwards a founding member of ELO was killed in a freak accident when a giant bale of hay tumbled down a hill and crashed into his van. The 62 year-old cellist died after the 600 kg (1,323 lb) bale rolled down a steep field in Devon, southern England, smashed through a hedge and careered on to the road. Edwards played cello with ELO, the seven-piece band led by Jeff Lynne, from their first live gig in 1972 until he left in January 1975. He quit the band in 1975 to become a Buddhist, changing his name to Deva Pramada and making his living by teaching the cello.


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

*September 4th*
1969 - Easy Rider
The film 'Easy Rider' starring Jack Nicholson Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper opened at The Classic in London England. The movie's soundtrack featured The Band, The Jimi Hendrix Experience and Steppenwolf.


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

*September 5th*
1964 - The Animals
The Animals started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'House Of The Rising Sun'. When first released the record company printed the time of the song on the record as three minutes feeling that the real time of four minutes was too long for radio airplay.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

*September 6th*
1970 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix made his final live appearance when he appeared at the Isle Of Fehmarn in Germany. The guitarist died 12 days later on 18th Sept 1970 after choking on his own vomit.

I could not find any good footage from that show, but this is two nights before.


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

*September 7th*
1968 - Led Zeppelin
Jimmy Page, Robert Plant, John Paul Jones and John Bonham made their live debut as Led Zeppelin but billed as The New Yardbirds at Teen Club in Gladsaxe (a suburb in the outskirts of Copenhagen, Denmark). Around 1,200 youngsters attended the show at Egegard School. Teen Club President Lars Abel introducing 'The New Yardbirds' on stage introduced Robert Plant as Robert Plat. A local review stated; 'Their performance and their music were absolutely flawless, and the music continued to ring nicely in the ears for some time after the curtains were drawn after their show. We can therefore conclude that the new Yardbirds are at least as good as the old ones were'.


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

1978 - Keith Moon
Keith Moon drummer with The Who, died of a overdose of heminevrin prescribed to combat alcoholism. A post-mortem confirmed there were 32 tablets in his system, 26 of which were undissolved. Moon had attended a party the night before organised by Paul McCartney for the launch of the The Buddy Holly Story movie. He played on all The Who albums from their debut, 1965's My Generation, to 1978's Who Are You, which was released two weeks before his death.


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

2003 - Warren Zevon
US singer, songwriter, Warren Zevon died. He had worked as a session musician, was the piano player and band leader for the Everly Brothers. His 1969 song 'She Quit Me' was included in the soundtrack for the film Midnight Cowboy. Jackson Browne, the Eagles and Linda Ronstadt all appeared on his albums. He recorded over 15 solo albums, had the 1978 US No.21 single 'Werewolves Of London'.


----------



## Paul6755 (Sep 7, 2021)

I need to know if my plants are female or male and how long do I have for them to pollinate in my room


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul6755 said:


> I need to know if my plants are female or male and how long do I have for them to pollinate in my room


Most strains reach sexual maturity 4-6 weeks from sprout. The timing of actual flowering will depend on the timing of your dark period. But a couple three weeks after flip you should have usable pollen.

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

1968 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin appeared at Raventlow Parken, Nykobing, Falster, Denmark supported by The Beatnicks and The Ladybirds, (who were a all girl topless go-go dancing outfit). This was the group's third ever live gig.









The Ladybirds (band) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

1974 - Joni Mitchell
Joni Mitchell, Crosby, Stills Nash & Young and The Beach Boys all appeared at the New York 'Summersault '74' at Roosevelt Raceway in Westbury.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2021)

*The King of Rock and Roll teams up with TV’s reigning variety program, as Elvis Presley appears on “The Ed Sullivan Show” for the first time on September 9, 1956.*
_
After earning big ratings for “The Steve Allen Show,” the Dorsey Brothers “Stage Show” and “The Milton Berle Show,” Sullivan finally reneged on his Presley ban, signing the controversial singing star to an unprecedented $50,000 contract for three appearances.

With 60 million viewers—or 82.6 percent of TV viewers at the time—tuning in, the appearance garnered the show’s best ratings in two years and became the most-watched TV broadcast of the 1950s.

Although “The Ed Sullivan Show” was filmed in New York, Presley performed remotely from CBS’s Los Angeles studio (he was filming his first movie, “Love Me Tender,” in California). At the time, his first album, “Elvis Presley” had already debuted and “Heartbreak Hotel” was a hit single, but he wasn’t quite yet “The King.”

On the variety show, Presley, then 21, was introduced by British actor Charles Laughton, who was filling in for Sullivan that night, as the legendary host was at home recovering from a serious car accident. Presley performed “Don’t Be Cruel,” Little Richard’s “Ready Teddy” and “Hound Dog” and viewers got a full head-to-toe look at the singer despite fears of “vulgar” hip-shaking gyrations. He also sang “Love Me Tender” and, according to Variety, “For the first time in the history of the record business, a single record has achieved one million sales before being released to the public.”

Presley, clad in a plaid jacket, told the audience performing on the show was “probably the greatest honor I have ever had in my life,” before kicking things off with “Don’t Be Cruel.” He said, “Thank you, ladies,” to the screaming fans and then introduced “Love Me Tender” as “completely different from anything we’ve ever done.”

During his second segment, Presley sang “Ready Teddy” and “Hound Dog.” Laughton’s closing remarks that night? “Well, what did someone say? Music hath charms to soothe the savage beast?”

“When it was over, parents and critics, as usual, did a lot of futile grumbling at the vulgarity of this strange phenomenon that must somehow be reckoned with,” a reviewer for Time magazine wrote at the time.

Other guests that night included singers Dorothy Sarnoff and Amru Sani, a comedy act from novelty quartet The Vagabonds, a tap dancing duo and an acrobat act.

During his second performance on October 28, 1956, Presley once again performed “Don’t Be Cruel” and “Hound Dog” along with “Love Me Tender.” And during his third and final performance on “The Ed Sullivan Show” on January 6, 1957, he sang seven songs, including the gospel song “Peace in the Valley,” over three segments, but the episode is most famously remembered for TV censors refusing to show Elvis below the waist.

At the end of his performance, however, Sullivan called Presley “a real decent, fine boy. … We’ve never had a pleasanter experience on our show with a big name than we’ve had with you.” _


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 9, 2021)

September 9, 1971 release


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones were at No.1 in the UK with ’(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction’, giving the band their 4th UK No.1 single. Keith Richards recorded a rough version of the riff in a Florida hotel room. He ran through it once before falling asleep. He said when he listened back to it in the morning, there was about two minutes of acoustic guitar before you could hear him drop the pick and "then me snoring for the next forty minutes".


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> September 9, 1971 release


I heard a good piece on NPR about this this morning.









John Lennon Released 'Imagine' The Same Year NPR Debuted Original Programming


We're celebrating NPR's 50th anniversary by revisiting cultural milestones from 1971. On this day, 51 years ago, John Lennon's album Imagine — along with its utopian title track — was released.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

*September 10th*
1964 - Jimmy Page
The Kinks third single 'You Really Got Me', was at No.1 on the UK singles chart. Future Led Zeppelin founder and guitarist Jimmy Page played tambourine on the track.
1964 - Rod Stewart
Rod Stewart recorded his first single, a version of Willie Dixon's 'Good Morning Little School Girl.' Future Led Zeppelin bass player John Paul Jones played on the session.


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

2005 - Clarence Brown
Grammy-award winning guitarist and singer Clarence 'Gatemouth' Brown died in Texas at the age of 81. Recorded with Eric Clapton, Ry Cooder and Frank Zappa during a career that spanned 50 years.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

*September 11th*
1987 - Peter Tosh
Founder member of The Wailers Peter Tosh was shot dead at his home in Kingston Jamaica by armed robbers.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

2020 - Toots Hibbert
Toots Hibbert, frontman of the legendary reggae band Toots and the Maytals, died age 77 after being taken to hospital with Covid-like symptoms. One of Jamaica’s most influential musicians, he helped popularise reggae in the 1960s with songs like 'Pressure Drop', 'Monkey Man' and 'Funky Kingston'. He even claimed to have coined the genre’s name, on 1968’s 'Do The Reggay'.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)

2003 - Johnny Cash
US singer songwriter Johnny Cash died of respiratory failure aged 71. One of the most influential musicians of the 20th century, known as "The Man in Black." He traditionally started his concerts by saying, "Hello, I'm Johnny Cash." Had the 1969 US No.2 & UK No.4 single 'A Boy Named Sue', plus 11 other US Top 40 singles. Cash also had his own US TV show in late 60s early 70s.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)

2004 - Kenny Buttrey
American drummer and arranger Kenny Buttrey died in Nashville, Tennessee, Worked with Neil Young, (Harvest, and After the Gold Rush), Bob Dylan (Blonde on Blonde, Nashville Skyline & John Wesley Harding), and Bob Seger, Elvis Presley, Donovan, George Harrison, Joan Baez, Dan Fogelberg, Kris Kristofferson, Jimmy Buffett, Chuck Berry and Area Code 615.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

*September 13th*
1969 - John Lennon
John Lennon & Yoko Ono flew to Canada to perform at the Rock & Roll Revival Show in Toronto, Canada. The band members Eric Clapton, Klaus Voormann and drummer Alan White were put together so late that they had to rehearse on the plane from England. Also making an appearance at the concert were Chuck Berry, Gene Vincent, Bo Diddley, The Doors and Alice Cooper. Lennon later released his performance as the Live Peace in Toronto 1969 album.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

*September 14th*
1955 - Little Richard
Little Richard entered a New Orleans recording studio to begin two days of recording. Things were not going well and during a break, Richard and his producer; Bumps Blackwell went to the Dew Drop Inn for lunch. Richard started playing the piano in the bar like crazy, singing a loud and lewd version of ‘Tutti Frutti.’ With only fifteen minutes left in the session, Richard recorded the song and coined the phrase, ‘a-wop-bop-a-loo-bop-a-lop-bam-boom.’


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1968 - Roy Orbison
Roy Orbison's house in Nashville burnt down, his two eldest sons both died in the blaze. Orbison was on tour in the UK at the time of the accident.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1979 - The Who
The film Quadrophenia was released. Based on The Who's 1973 rock opera the film featured Phil Daniels, Toyah Willcox, Ray Winstone, Michael Elphick and Sting.

I didn't know Sting did this. 






And the real thing.


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

2005 - Grateful Dead
The newly refurbished Grateful Dead's original tour bus went on display at the Volo Auto Museum in Volo, Illinois. The 1965 Gillig bus, which Jerry Garcia and the rest of the Dead dubbed ‘Sugar Magnolia’ was used by the band on their frequent tours across the US between 1967 and 1985. The ceiling was lined with hundreds of vintage rock posters featuring The Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and others who had visited the bus.









Grateful Dead Tour Bus Ends Long, Strange Trip at Volo Auto Museum


After years of neglect, the Grateful Dead's original tour bus has been restored and placed on display at the Volo Auto Museum in Volo, IL.




www.underhoodservice.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

Woops. This was not on the website, but I listened to this show last night, so. . . . . 

CSN&Y, London, 9-14-74.






In case you can't listen to the whole thing, almost cut my hair was rocking.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

*September 15th*
1961 - The Pendletones
A group from Hawthorne, California called The Pendletones attend their first real recording session at Hite Morgan's studio in Los Angeles. The band recorded 'Surfin', a song that would help shape their career as The Beach Boys.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

1965 - The Ford Motor Company
The Ford Motor Company became the first automaker to offer an 8-track tape player as an option for their entire line of vehicles on sale in the US. Tapes were initially only available at auto parts stores, as home 8-track equipment was still a year away.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

2004 - Johnny Ramone
Ramones guitarist Johnny Ramone (John Cummings) died in Los Angeles after a five-year battle with prostate cancer. Founding member of The Ramones, major influence on many punk and 90’s bands. Scored the 1977 hit single 'Sheena Is A Punk Rocker'.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

*September 16th*
1967 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix's debut LP, Are You Experienced? entered the Billboard Hot 200 album chart, where it stayed for 106 weeks, including 77 weeks in the Top 40. In 2003, Rolling Stone magazine ranked it No.15 on their 500 Greatest Albums of All Time and two years later it was selected for permanent preservation in the National Recording Registry at the Library of Congress in the United States.

Could not find the entire LP, so here is a live cut of the title track.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1970 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix joined Eric Burdon on stage at Ronnie Scotts in London for what would become the guitarist's last ever public appearance.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1977 - Marc Bolan
29-year-old former T Rex singer Marc Bolan was killed instantly when the car driven by his girlfriend, Gloria Jones, left the road and hit a tree in Barnes, London. Miss Jones broke her jaw in the accident. The couple were on the way to Bolan's home in Richmond after a night out at a Mayfair restaurant. A local man who witnessed the crash said, 'When I arrived a girl was lying on the bonnet and a man with long dark curly hair was stretched out in the road - there was a hell of a mess.'


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

*September 18th*
1970 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix was pronounced dead on arrival at St. Mary Abbot's Hospital in London at the age of 27 after choking on his own vomit. Hendrix left the message 'I need help bad man', on his managers answer phone earlier that night. Rumors and conspiracy theories grew up around Hendrix’s death. Eric Burdon claimed Jimi had committed suicide, but that’s contradicted by reports that he was in a good frame of mind. In 2009, a former Animals roadie published a book claiming that Jimi’s manager had admitted to him that he arranged the murder of Hendrix, since the guitarist wanted out of his contract.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

2006 - Willie Nelson
73 year old country singer Willie Nelson and four members from his band were charged with drug possession after marijuana and magic mushrooms were found by police on his tour bus. Police had stopped the tour bus near Lafayette, Louisiana.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2021)

*September 19th*
1973 - Gram Parsons
Country rock singer, songwriter 26-year-old Gram Parsons formerly of The Byrds and The Flying Burrito Brothers, died under mysterious conditions in Joshua Tree, California. His death was attributed to heart failure but later was officially announced as a drug overdose. His coffin was stolen by two of his associates, manager Phil Kaufman and Michael Martin, a former roadie for The Byrds, and was taken to Cap Rock in the California desert, where it was set alight, in accordance to Parson's wishes. The two were later arrested by police.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

*September 20th*
1969 - Eric Clapton
Blind Faith started a two-week run at No.1 on the UK chart with their self-titled debut album. The only release from the Eric Clapton, Steve Winwood, Ginger Baker and Rick Grech line-up also reached No.1 in the US. Their only UK gig was in Hyde Park, London on 7th Jun 1969.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1970 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones live album 'Get Your Ya-Yas Out' started a two-week run at No.1 on the UK chart. Recorded at New York's Madison Sq Gardens on 27th & 28th Nov 1969, featuring 'Jumpin Jack Flash', 'Honky Tonk Woman' and 'Midnight Rambler'.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1973 - Jim Croce
On his way to perform his second concert of the day, US singer, songwriter Jim Croce was killed with five others when his chartered aircraft hit a tree on take off in Louisiana.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1997 
*Buena Vista Social Club*
*Buena Vista Social Club* is an ensemble of Cuban musicians established in 1996. The project was organized by World Circuit executive Nick Gold, produced by American guitarist Ry Cooder and directed by Juan de Marcos González. They named the group after the homonymous members' club in the Buenavista quarter of Havana, a popular music venue in the 1940s. To showcase the popular styles of the time, such as son, bolero and danzón, they recruited a dozen veteran musicians, many of whom had been retired for many years.
The group's eponymous album was recorded in March 1996 and released in September 1997, quickly becoming an international success, which prompted the ensemble to perform with a full line-up in Amsterdam and New York in 1998. German director Wim Wenders captured the performance on film for a documentary—also called _Buena Vista Social Club_—that included interviews with the musicians conducted in Havana. Wenders' film was released in June 1999 to critical acclaim, receiving an Academy Award nomination for Best Documentary feature and winning numerous accolades including Best Documentary at the European Film Awards. This was followed up by a second documentary _Buena Vista Social Club: Adios_ in 2017.
The success of both the album and film sparked a revival of interest in traditional Cuban music and Latin American music in general. Some of the Cuban performers later released well-received solo albums and recorded collaborations with stars from different musical genres. The "Buena Vista Social Club" name became an umbrella term to describe these performances and releases, and has been likened to a brand label that encapsulates Cuba's "musical golden age" between the 1930s and 1950s. The new success was fleeting for the most recognizable artists in the ensemble: Compay Segundo, Rubén González, and Ibrahim Ferrer, who died at the ages of ninety-five, eighty-four, and seventy-eight respectively; Compay Segundo and González in 2003, then Ferrer in 2005.
Several surviving members of the Buena Vista Social Club, such as tresero Eliades Ochoa, veteran singer Omara Portuondo, trumpeter Manuel "Guajiro" Mirabal, laúd player Barbarito Torres and trombonist and conductor Jesús "Aguaje" Ramos currently tour worldwide, to popular acclaim, with new members such as singer Carlos Calunga and pianist Rolando Luna,[1] as part of a 13-member band called *Orquesta Buena Vista Social Club*.[2]


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)

*September 21st*
1968 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix Experience released their version of the Bob Dylan song 'All Along the Watchtower'. Hendrix had been given a tape of Dylan's recording by publicist Michael Goldstein. Dave Mason from Traffic and Rolling Stone Brian Jones both played on the recording.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)

1980 - Bob Marley
During a North American tour, Bob Marley collapsed while jogging in New York's Central Park. After hospital tests he was diagnosed as having cancer. Marley played his last ever concert two nights later at the Stanley Theater in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)

1996 - Fugees
The Fugees scored their second UK No.1 single with 'Ready Or Not'. The chorus in the song is based on 'Ready or Not Here I Come (Can't Hide from Love)' by The Delfonics. The Fugees previous single 'Killing Me Softly,' was so successful that the track was 'deleted' and no longer supplied to retailers whilst the track was still in the Top 20 to make way for the next single 'Ready or Not'.


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

*September 22nd*
1969 - The Band
The Band released their self-titled album, which peaked at No.9 on the US chart, and included the tracks; 'Rag Mama Rag', 'Up on Cripple Creek' and 'The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down'. In 2009, the album was preserved into the National Recording Registry because the album was ‘culturally, historically, or aesthetically important, and reflects life in the United States.’


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

1985 - Neil Young
The first Farm Aid benefit concert was held before a crowd of 80,000 people at the Memorial Stadium in Champaign, Illinois. Organized by Willie Nelson, John Mellencamp and Neil Young, the event had been spurred on by Bob Dylan's comments at Live Aid earlier in that year that he hoped some of the money would help American farmers. The star studded line-up of country stars included: Alabama, Hoyt Axton, Glen Campbell, Johnny Cash, Charlie Daniels Band, John Denver, Bob Dylan, John Fogerty, Vince Gill, Merle Haggard, Emmylou Harris, Waylon Jennings, George Jones, Kris Kristofferson, Loretta Lynn, Roger Miller, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Willie Nelson, Charley Pride, Bonnie Raitt, Kenny Rogers.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

*September 23rd*
1977 - David Bowie
David Bowie released 'Heroes' as a single. Co-written by Bowie and Brian Eno, the track features King Crimson guitarist Robert Fripp and has gone on to become one of Bowie's signature songs.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

1980 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley collapsed on stage during a concert at the Stanley Theater in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Marley had collapsed in New York's Central Park while jogging, two days before and was told to immediately cancel the US leg, but flew to Pittsburgh to perform one final performance. This was the last time Marley ever appeared on stage performing, Marley died of cancer on in May 1981.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

2006 - Neil Young
Neil Young was named artist of the year at the Americana Honors and Awards at the fifth annual event in Nashville, Tennessee. The 60-year-old singer-songwriter released the protest album Living With War this year.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

2019 - Robert Hunter
Robert Hunter, Grateful Dead lyricist died age 78. He provided the Grateful Dead with many of their vivid and enduring lyrics for some of the band’s signature songs, including 'Uncle John’s Band', 'Scarlet Begonias' and 'Dark Star.'


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

*September 24th*
2003 - The Dave Matthews Band
The Dave Matthews Band played at Central Park in New York City, in front of almost 100,000, the band's largest audience to date. The Central Park Concert was later released as an album.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

*September 25th*
1975 - Jackie Wilson
Jackie Wilson had a heart attack while performing live on stage at the Latin Casino, New Jersey. Wilson collapsed into a coma suffering severe brain damage. Ironically, he was in the middle of singing one of his biggest hits, 'Lonely Teardrops' and was two words into the line, "....my heart is crying" when he collapsed to the stage, striking his head heavily. He remained semi-comatose for the nine years until his death in 1984, at the age of 49. Van Morrison wrote the song 'Jackie Wilson Said', covered by Dexy's Midnight Runners.

I feel really bad about Jackie Wilson hitting his head, but I'm going to skip the middle man and get right to the good stuff.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

1980 - John Bonham
John Bonham, drummer with Led Zeppelin, died aged 32 after a heavy drinking session. ‘Bonzo’ was found dead at guitarists Jimmy Page's house of what was described as asphyxiation, after inhaling his own vomit after excessive vodka consumption, (40 shots in 4 hours). During live sets his drum solo, ‘Moby Dick,’ would often last for half an hour and regularly featured his use of his bare hands. In 2007, Ludwig issued a limited edition drum kit in Bonham's memory.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

2017 - Tom Petty
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers appeared at the Hollywood Bowl in Hollywood, California. The concert, which would ultimately be the Heartbreakers' final show, ended with a performance of 'American Girl'. Tom Petty died of an accidental drug overdose a week later on October 2, 2017.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2021)

2018 - Marty Balin
American singer, songwriter Marty Balin died at the age of 76. He was best known as the founder and one of the lead singers of Jefferson Airplane and Jefferson Starship who had the 1967 US No.18 single 'White Rabbit'. Balin played with Jefferson Airplane at the Monterey Pop Festival in 1967 and at the Woodstock Festival in 1969.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

*September 28th*
1980 - The Police
The Police were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Don't Stand So Close To Me' the group's third No.1. Taken from their album 'Zenyatta Mondatta' and the best selling single of 1980.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

1991 - Miles Davis
American jazz trumpeter, bandleader, and composer Miles Davis died of a stroke and pneumonia. His 1959 album 'Kind of Blue', is a major influence on jazz music. Davis is considered one of the most influential musicians of the 20th century.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

*September 29th*
1967 - The Beatles
Working at Abbey Road in London, The Beatles mixed the new John Lennon song ‘I Am The Walrus’, which included the sound of a radio being tuned through numerous stations, coming to rest on a BBC production of William Shakespeare's "King Lear". Lennon composed the song by combining three songs he had been working on. When he learned that a teacher at his old primary school was having his students analyse Beatles' lyrics, he added a verse of nonsense words.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1976 - Jerry Lee Lewis
Enjoying his own birthday celebrations singer Jerry Lee Lewis accidentally shot his bass player Norman Owens in the chest. Lewis had been blasting holes in an office door. Owens survived but sued his boss.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

2018 - Otis Rush
American blues guitarist and singer-songwriter Otis Rush died from complications of a stroke aged 84. His distinctive guitar style featured a slow-burning sound and long bent notes. His first single, ‘I Can't Quit You Baby’, in 1956 reached No.6 on the Billboard R&B chart. Two of his other best-known songs, are ‘Double Trouble’ and ‘All Your Love (I Miss Loving).’


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

*September 30th*
1977 - Mary Ford
Mary Ford died from cancer after being in a diabetic coma for 54 days. One-half of the husband-and-wife musical team, Les Paul and Mary Ford. Between 1950 and 1954, the couple had 16 top-ten hits; in 1951 alone, they sold six million records.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

*October 1st*
1965 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan appeared at Carnegie Hall in New York City. He introduced his new touring band on this tour, made up of guitarist Robbie Robertson, organist Garth Hudson, bassist Rick Danko, pianist Richard Manual and drummer Levon Helm. They will become known simply as The Band.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

1966 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix appeared live for the first time in the UK when he jammed with Cream at their gig at London Polytechnic. Hendrix made his official UK live debut a month later on Friday 25 Nov 1966, when the Jimi Hendrix Experience appeared at the Bag O'Nails Club, London.






1970 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix was buried at The Greenwood Cemetery at the Dunlop Baptist Church, Seattle. Among the mourners; Miles Davis, Eric Burdon, Johnny Winter and members of Derek and the Dominoes.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

1975 - Al Jackson
39 year old Al Jackson, drummer for Booker T. And The MGs, was shot and killed by a burglar at his home. His wife was questioned about the killing because she was arrested in July for shooting her husband in the chest during a domestic dispute. He wasn't badly hurt and the charges were dismissed when his wife claimed self-defense. Jackson had returned home to what police described as a botched robbery attempt. According to Jackson's wife, an intruder made her answer the door and then threw her husband to the floor demanding money. Jackson was forced to lie face down and then was shot in the back five times. The identity of the culprit remains a mystery. Booker T had backed such artists as Otis Redding, Al Green and Sam and Dave.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

2004 - Bruce Palmer
Canadian bassist Bruce Palmer died of a heart attack. Member of The Mynah Birds and The Buffalo Springfield. Also worked with Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young and Neil Young.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

*October 2nd*
1967 - The Grateful Dead
All six members of the Grateful Dead were busted by California narcotics agents for possession of marijuana at the groups' 710 Ashbury Street House in San Francisco, California.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

2017 - Tom Petty
American singer-songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, record producer Tom Petty was found unconscious at his home, not breathing and in cardiac arrest and was taken to the UCLA Medical Center in Santa Monica, California, where he died at 8:40 pm. The Los Angeles County Medical Examiner later announced that Petty had died accidentally from mixed drug toxicity. He was the lead singer and guitarist of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, formed in 1976. He previously led the band Mudcrutch, and was also a member of the late 1980s supergroup the Traveling Wilburys. In his career, he sold more than 80 million records worldwide, making him one of the best-selling music artists of all time.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

*October 3rd*
1967 - Woody Guthrie
American singer, songwriter Woody Guthrie died after suffering from Huntington's Chorea disease. Guthrie was a major influence on Bob Dylan and American folk music. The 70s film 'Bound For Glory' is based on his life. His best-known song is 'This Land Is Your Land', which is regularly sung in American schools.


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

1970 - Janis Joplin
US singer Janis Joplin was found dead at the Landmark Hotel Hollywood after an accidental heroin overdose. Joplin had the posthumous 1971 US No.1 single 'Me And Bobby McGee', and the 1971 US No.1 album 'Pearl'. She was known as "The Queen of Psychedelic Soul" and as "Pearl" to her friends, Joplin remains one of the top-selling musicians in the United States, with over 15.5 million albums sold in the USA.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

1974 - Olivia Newton-John
Olivia Newton-John started a two week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'I Honestly Love You', the singers first of five US chart toppers


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2021)

*October 6th*
2019 - Ginger Baker
Ginger Baker, the legendary drummer and co-founder of rock band Cream died at the age of 80. The drummer co-founded Cream in 1966 with Eric Clapton and Jack Bruce. The band released four albums before splitting in 1968, after which he formed the short-lived band Blind Faith with Clapton, Steve Winwood and Ric Grech. Baker, one of the most innovative and influential drummers in rock music also played with Blind Faith, Hawkwind and Fela Kuti in a long and varied career. In 1962, joined Alexis Korner's Blues Incorporated on the recommendation of Charlie Watts - who was leaving to join the Rolling Stones and later gained early fame as a member of the Graham Bond Organisation alongside bassist Jack Bruce.


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2021)

2020 - Eddie Van Halen
Eddie Van Halen, the revered guitarist and co-founder of the rock band Van Halen died at the age of 65, the Dutch-American musician had been receiving treatment for throat cancer. Halen, whose full name was Edward Lodewijk Van Halen, and his brother Alex Van Halen began performing together as teens, but formed the core of what would later become Van Halen after meeting David Lee Roth in the early seventies. Van Halen have sold more than 80 million worldwide, making them one of the best-selling groups of all time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2020 - Eddie Van Halen
> Eddie Van Halen, the revered guitarist and co-founder of the rock band Van Halen died at the age of 65, the Dutch-American musician had been receiving treatment for throat cancer. Halen, whose full name was Edward Lodewijk Van Halen, and his brother Alex Van Halen began performing together as teens, but formed the core of what would later become Van Halen after meeting David Lee Roth in the early seventies. Van Halen have sold more than 80 million worldwide, making them one of the best-selling groups of all time.


RIP to the GOAT. I remember this day last year like yesterday.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

*October 7th*
1968 - Jose Feliciano
Jose Feliciano performed a controversial version of The Star Spangled Banner before the fifth game of the World Series between the Detroit Tigers and the St. Louis Cardinals. As a result of his slow, Bluesy delivery, many radio stations refused to play his songs, and his career suffered.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

*October 8th*
Cream drummer Ginger Baker collapsed during a gig at Sussex University, England after playing a 20 minute drum solo. He later recovered in a local hospital. 

Here is a shorter example.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

*October 10th*
1902 - The Gibson Mandolin Guitar Company
The Gibson Mandolin guitar company was formed. Gibson's first electric guitar the ES-150 was produced in 1936, and in 1946 Gibson introduced the P-90 single coil pickup, which was eventually used on the first Les Paul model made in 1952.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

2015 - Steve Mackay
American tenor saxophone player Steve Mackay who worked with the Stooges, Violent Femmes, Snakefinger, Commander Cody and others died from sepsis at a hospital in Daly City, California at the age of 66.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)

*October 12th*
1975 - Rod Stewart
Rod Stewart and the Faces made their final live appearance when they played at Nassau Coliseum, Long Island. The group produced four studio albums: First Step (1970), Long Player (1971), A Nod Is As Good As a Wink... to a Blind Horse (1971) and Ooh La La (1973).


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)

1985 - Ricky Wilson
Ricky Wilson of the B-52's died of complications from aids. The B-52's, had the 1990 UK No.2 & US No.3 single 'Love Shack'.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1985 - Ricky Wilson
> Ricky Wilson of the B-52's died of complications from aids. The B-52's, had the 1990 UK No.2 & US No.3 single 'Love Shack'.


Saw them before he passed away. One of my all time favorite bands. I like their old and newer stuff. 

One of those Buy 13 for .01¢ tapes from Columbia House I still have.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . .One of those Buy 13 for .01¢ tapes from Columbia House I still have.


In the Navy I stocked up on cassettes every payday at the ship's store. Now I have around 1K, most of which have the magnetic squeak thing going on.


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)

*October 13th*
1974 - Ed Sullivan
TV host Ed Sullivan died. Leader of the Ed Sullivan Singers and Orchestra. Introduced The Beatles and other UK acts to America via his Ed Sullivan TV show, from New York City, which ran from June 20, 1948 to June 6, 1971, on CBS every Sunday night at 8pm. The Beatles appearance on February 9th 1964 is considered a milestone in American pop culture and the beginning of the British Invasion in music. The broadcast drew an estimated 73 million viewers.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

*October 16th*
1951 - Little Richard
18 year old Richard Penniman, who was already using the stage name Little Richard made his first recordings for RCA Camden at the studios of Atlanta radio station WGST.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

1972 - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Creedence Clearwater Revival split up following the failure of their most recent album, 'Mardi Gras'. After limited success as a solo act and some legal hassles with Fantasy Records, John Fogarty would have two big hits in 1985, 'Center Field' and 'Rock and Roll Girls'. John's brother Tom Fogarty died in September, 1990 and the surviving members have been touring as Creedence Clearwater Revisited.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

1992 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan's 30th Anniversary (of his recording debut) tribute concert took place at Madison Square Garden in New York City. Guest performers include Neil Young, Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Roger McGuinn, Tom Petty, Ronnie Wood and Dylan himself.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

2015 - Patti Smith
Patti Smith was said to be moved to tears after a fan returned a bag of stolen goods to the singer, 36 years after they went missing. They included a shirt worn for a 1978 Rolling Stone cover shot and a bandana given to her by her late brother. The items went missing in June 1979 when a truck, which was carrying $40,000 in amplifiers, guitars and other musical equipment, was stolen from outside a hotel after Smith and her band played a show at the Aragon Ballroom in Chicago.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

*October 17th*
1964 - Manfred Mann
Manfred Mann started a two week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Do Wah Diddy Diddy', possibly the first No.1 with a Nonsense Song Title. Also a No.1 in the UK, the song was first released by the US group The Exciters.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

*October 19th*
1968 - Cream
On their farewell tour Cream appeared at The Forum in Los Angeles, California, where live recordings were made which were included on the 'Goodbye Cream' album which was released the following year.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

2014 - Raphael Ravenscroft
Raphael Ravenscroft who played the sax riff on the Gerry Rafferty hit 'Baker Street' died aged 60 of a suspected heart attack. He was only paid £27.50 for the 'Baker Street' session, and it has been reported that the cheque bounced and that it was kept on the wall of Ravenscroft's solicitors; by contrast the song is said to have earned Rafferty £80,000 a year in royalties.


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

2020 - Spencer Davis
Spencer Davis, one of the key figures of the 60s beat scene, died at the age of 81. The Welsh guitarist was the driving force behind The Spencer Davis Group, who scored transatlantic hits with 'Keep On Running' and 'Somebody Help Me'. The band, which also featured a teenage Stevie Winwood, toured with The Who and The Rolling Stones in the 60s.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

*October 20th*
1977 - Ronnie Van Zant
Ronnie Van Zant, Steve Gaines and Cassie Gaines from Lynyrd Skynyrd were all killed along with manager Dean Kilpatrick when their rented plane ran out of fuel and crashed into a densely wooded thicket in the middle of a swamp in Gillsburg, Mississippi. The crash seriously injured the rest of the band and crew who were due to play at Louisiana University that evening.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

1983 - Merle Travis
American country and western singer, songwriter, Merle Travis died of a heart attack aged 65. Acknowledged as one of the most influential American guitarist's of the twentieth century. Wrote 'Sixteen Tons' 1955 US No.1 for Ernie Ford. He appeared in the 1953 movie From Here to Eternity singing ‘Reenlistment Blues’.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

2003 - Amy Winehouse
Amy Winehouse released her debut album Frank, (named after Frank Sinatra). The album has now sold over one million copies in the UK.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 22, 2021)

I really liked Seger et al. Saw them in concert several times late 70's early 80's.

_*October 22, 1976 Bob Seger releases Night Moves, his first studio album to make an impact outside of Michigan.*

In 1976, Bob Seger was already a local legend. The Detroit rocker had been plugging away on the regional rock circuit since the mid-1960s, performing with a variety of bands over the years. Big enough to land opening slots of major arena acts coming through Michigan and good enough to often blow those bands off the stage, Seger found his first taste of national success with the release of Live Bullet in April 1975. Capturing Seger and the Silver Bullet Band at the peak of their powers at the Motor City's legendary Cobo Hall, the album would produce a series of enduring rock radio hits, including a hard-rocking cover of Ike and Tina Turner's "Nutbush City Limits."

"When we finally hit at Cobo Hall, we were snappin’ tight. We were ready to be heard as a live band. I had no idea if Live Bullet would be successful. I’d heard my stuff so much I had no objectivity," Seger told Rock Cellar earlier this year. "Of course, the Frampton Comes Alive! thing had come very close to that and had done huge numbers as had KISS Alive! So I was hoping it would be successful. Live Bullet went platinum in six months. Night Moves came out about six months after that and they both went platinum on the same day. And suddenly we were off and runnin'."

Night Moves was propelled out of the gate by its nostalgic title track, which would go on to peak at #4 on the Hot 100. The song was inspired by the movie American Graffiti, which Seger saw on the big screen in 1973: "I came out of the theater thinking, ‘Hey, I've got a story to tell, too! Nobody has ever told about how it was to grow up in my neck of the woods,'" the singer said to Mix magazine in 2007.

The album's second single, the melancholy "Mainstreet," would also climb into the Top 40, reaching #24. Third single "Rock and Roll Never Forgets" just missed the upper realms of the charts, topping out at #41.

"A song like 'Rock ‘N Roll Never Forgets”' is just slammin’. When we play that song live people go nuts," Seger said. "At that point in my life I was 31 years old, and as you know the first 10 or 11 years in my career I was makin’ six, eight grand a year (laughs) and just doin’ it because I loved the music. So I’m writing for Night Moves and I just felt grateful. Here I am and I’m starting to make it. You know, rock and roll never forgets. You build up goodwill over ten years and you set the stage. 'Rock ‘N Roll Never Forgets' is a grateful song."

The breakout success of Night Moves cleared the way for Seger to make music on his own terms moving forward, a luxury that was not overlooked by the rock icon.

“What it gave me was the ability to look at my record company and my manager and say, ‘Okay, we’ve reached this level. Now leave me alone for six months because I have to write good songs.’ Not songs that I wrote on a bus or in a station wagon," Seger revealed. 'I need to take my time and develop my craft.'”

After releasing two albums in 1976, Seger did indeed take his time working on his next full-length album, which wouldn't arrive until May 1978: Stranger in Town, packed with classic tracks including "Old Time Rock and Roll," "Hollywood Nights" and "Still the Same."_


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> *October 20th*
> 1977 - Ronnie Van Zant
> Ronnie Van Zant, Steve Gaines and Cassie Gaines from Lynyrd Skynyrd were all killed along with manager Dean Kilpatrick when their rented plane ran out of fuel and crashed into a densely wooded thicket in the middle of a swamp in Gillsburg, Mississippi. The crash seriously injured the rest of the band and crew who were due to play at Louisiana University that evening.


Ronnie Van Zant wasn't wearing a seatbelt, and the rumor is if he had it on he would have lived. Love those guys.


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I really liked Seger et al. Saw them in concert several times late 70's early 80's.
> 
> _*October 22, 1976 Bob Seger releases Night Moves, his first studio album to make an impact outside of Michigan.*
> 
> ...


Best name in rock and roll, Alto Reed.


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

*October 22nd*
1969 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin II was released on Atlantic Records in the UK. The Jimmy Page produced album which was recorded over six months between four European and three American tours, peaked at No.1 in both the UK and US, going on to sell over 12 million copies in the US alone, (and spending 138 weeks on the UK chart). The album is now recognised by writers and music critics as one of the greatest and most influential rock albums ever recorded.


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

*October 23rd*
2020 - Jerry Jeff Walker
American country music singer and songwriter Jerry Jeff Walker died of throat cancer age 78. He wrote 'Mr Bojangles' a hit for The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band in 1970. Since then Walker's song has been recorded by many popular artists, including Garth Brooks, Chet Atkins, Jim Croce, Jamie Cullum, John Denver, Neil Diamond, Bob Dylan, Billy Joel, Elton John, Don McLean and Dolly Parton.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

*October 24th*
1962 - James Brown
US Soul singer James Brown recorded his legendary 'Live At The Apollo' album. The album was listed at No.24 in Rolling Stone magazine's 2003 list of the 500 greatest albums of all time.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

2017 - Fats Domino
American pianist and singer-songwriter Fats Domino died aged 89 at his home in Harvey, Louisiana after a long-term illness. Domino attracted national attention with his first recording, ‘The Fat Man’, made in late 1949 for Imperial Records, an early rock-and-roll record. ‘The Fat Man’ sold one million copies by 1953 and it is widely considered the first rock-and-roll record to achieve this feat. Domino had 35 records in the US Billboard Top 40. Domino’s 1956 version of ‘Blueberry Hill’ was selected for the Library of Congress’s National Recording Registry of historic sound recordings worthy of preservation.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

*October 25th*
1966 - Jeff Healey
Aged 7 months old, Jeff Healey had his right eye surgical removed (and subsequently his left eye, 4 months later), and replaced with artificial ones, necessitated by a form of cancer of the eyes called retinoblastoma. Three years later Healey was given his first guitar by his father. At the age of 13, the Canadian guitarist formed his first band, Blue Direction.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

1970 - President Nixon
Speaking at a US radio conference, President Nixon asked programmers to ban all songs containing drug references.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

1992 - Roger Miller
Roger Miller died of died of lung and throat cancer in hospital in Los Angeles. Scored the 1965 UK No.1 & US No.4 single 'King Of The Road’. Miller won eleven Grammy Awards as a songwriter and seven Tony awards for writing the music and lyrics for 'Big River'. The Proclaimers had the 1990 UK No.9 hit with their version of 'King Of The Road.'


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

2014 - Jack Bruce
Jack Bruce, best known as one third of Cream died of liver disease aged 71. Bruce played bass, sang and was the principal songwriter in Cream, and his CV reads like a comprehensive guide to the British blues boom, with spells in Alexis Korner’s Blues Inc, the Graham Bond Organisation, John Mayall’s Bluesbreakers and Manfred Mann.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

*October 26th*
2019 - Paul Barrere
American musician Paul Barrere died age 71. He was a member of Little Feat, which he joined in 1972. Barrere later played with Phil Lesh and Friends and also toured with Bob Dylan.

A scary good show.






And another for good measure.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

I had office relief yesterday, and it was a camp night. So I didn't post yesterday, but with the help of my trusty time machine. . . . 


27 Oct 1975After releasing the single and album Born to Run, Bruce Springsteen had the rare honour of simultaneous covers on both Time and Newsweek magazines in the US.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

27 Oct 2013Velvet Underground frontman Lou Reed died at the age of 71. An admitted hard drinker and drug user for many years, he underwent a liver transplant in Cleveland in April 2013. Afterwards he claimed on his website to be 'bigger and stronger' than ever.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

*October 28th*
1972 - The Who
The United States Council for World Affairs announced it was adopting The Who song 'Join Together' as it's official theme tune.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

*October 29th*
1965 - The Who
The Who released the single 'My Generation' in the UK. The song was named the 11th greatest song by Rolling Stone on their list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time and 13th on VH1's list of the 100 Greatest Songs of Rock & Roll. It reached No. 2 in the UK, the Who's highest charting single in their home country but only No. 74 in America.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

1971 - Duane Allman
Duane Allman of The Allman Brothers Band was killed when he lost control of his motorcycle on a Macon, Georgia street while trying to swerve to avoid a tractor-trailer and was thrown from the motorcycle. The motorcycle bounced into the air, landed on Allman and skidded another 90 feet with Allman pinned underneath. He was three weeks shy of his 25th birthday.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

*October 31st*
1964 - Ray Charles
Ray Charles was arrested by Logan Airport customs officials in Boston and charged with possession of heroin. This was his third drug charge, following incidents in 1958 and 1961. Charles avoided prison after kicking the habit in a clinic in Los Angeles, but spent a year on parole in 1966.


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

1990 - Billy Idol
During a gig in Seattle, Washington, Billy Idol dumped 600 dead fish in Faith No More's dressing room. They responded by walking on stage, naked during Idol's set.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

*November 1st*
1990 - Ray Pohlman
American session musician and arranger Ray Pohlman died of heart failure at the age of 60. He is credited with being the first electric bass player in Los Angeles studios in the 1950s. He was a member of The Wrecking Crew, who recorded with Phil Spector and The Beach Boys. He was the musical director of the house band, The Shindogs, on the 1960s television show Shindig!


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

*November 2nd*
1967 - Cream
Cream released their second studio album Disraeli Gears which became the group's American breakthrough, becoming a massive seller in 1968, and reaching No.4 on the American charts. The album features the two singles 'Strange Brew' and 'Sunshine of Your Love'.


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

2018 - Glenn Schwartz
American guitarist Glenn Schwartz the original guitar player of the James Gang died at the age of 78. He later joined the Los Angeles based blues band Pacific Gas & Electric and in 1970, scored a national top 20 hit with the song ‘Are You Ready?’


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)

1970 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his third studio album, The Man Who Sold the World in the US - the first with the nucleus of what would become the "Spiders from Mars", backing band. The album was released in the UK in April the following year.


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)

1977 - Joni Mitchell
The Last Waltz, the movie of The Bands final concert premiered in New York. The Martin Scorsese movie also featured Joni Mitchell, Dr John, Neil Young, Van Morrison, Neil Diamond, Eric Clapton.


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

*November 5th*
1966 - Monkees
The Monkees were at the top of the Billboard singles chart with ‘Last Train To Clarksville’, the group’s first No. 1. Bobby Hart who co-wrote the song got the idea for the lyrics when he turned on the radio and heard the end of The Beatles' 'Paperback Writer'. He thought Paul McCartney was singing "Take the last train", and decided to use the line when he found out McCartney was actually singing 'Paperback Writer'.


This song does sound a lot like the Beatles.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

2005 - Link Wray
Guitarist Link Wray died aged 76. Wray was credited with inventing 'fuzz' guitar after punching a hole in a speaker giving him a distorted guitar sound. Famous for his 1958 US No.16 single 'Rumble' which was banned on several radio stations, on the grounds that it glorified juvenile delinquency. A rare feat for a song with no lyrics.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

*November 6th*
1967 - Bob Dylan
During a three hour session Bob Dylan recorded ‘All Along The Watchtower’ and ‘John Wesley Harding’ at Columbia Recording Studios in Nashville, Tennessee. The Jimi Hendrix Experience later recorded their version of ‘All Along the Watchtower' on January 21, 1968, at Olympic Studios in London after Hendrix had been given a tape of Dylan’s recording by publicist Michael Goldstein, who worked for Dylan’s manager Albert Grossman.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

The first and most famous cover.






I have no actual stats to back this up, but I would bet this is the most covered song of all time.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

1968 - Grateful Dead
The Grateful Dead and Jefferson Airplane played at the opening night of San Francisco's Fillmore West. Formerly known as the Carousel Ballroom it was briefly operated by a collective formed by the Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Quicksilver Messenger Service and Big Brother and the Holding Company as a social/musical "laboratory experiment". The venue Became famous under the direction of concert promoter Bill Graham from 1968 to 1971.

I couldn't find the opening show, but here is one not too long afterward.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

1973 - Gram Parsons
Michael Martin and Phil Kaufman were charged and fined $300 each for the theft of a coffin containing Gram Parsons body. The court heard that the two men were merely carrying out Parson's wishes to be cremated in the desert.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

2014 - Rick Rosas
American musician Rick Rosas died aged 65. He was one of the most sought after studio session musicians in Los Angeles. Throughout his career, he played with Neil Young, Joe Walsh, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young, Jerry Lee Lewis, Ron Wood and many others. In 2014, Rosas joined Neil Young and Crazy Horse on their European tour, following Billy Talbot's inability to tour due to a stroke - making Rosas the only bassist to have played with three of Young's major band-based projects, Buffalo Springfield, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young and Crazy Horse.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 6, 2021)

Yesterday at Gen. Colin Powell's State Funeral ABBA's _Dancing Queen_ was played.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

*November 8th*
1971 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin released their fourth album. With no title printed on the album, and generally referred to as Four Symbols, The Fourth Album or Led Zeppelin IV it has gone on to sell over 37 million copies worldwide. The 19th century rustic oil painting on the front of the album was purchased by Robert Plant from an antique shop in Reading, Berkshire, England. The 20th century urban tower block on the back of the full gatefold LP cover is Butterfield Court in Eves Hill, Dudley, England.


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

*November 9th*
1967 - Rolling Stone Magazine
The first issue of Rolling Stone Magazine was published in San Francisco. It featured a photo of John Lennon on the cover, dressed in army fatigues while acting in his recent film, How I Won the War and the first issue had a free roach clip to hold a marijuana joint. The name of the magazine was compiled from three significant sources: the Muddy Waters song, the first rock ‘n’ roll record by Bob Dylan and The Rolling Stones.


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

1990 - Willie Nelson
The internal revenue seized all of US country singers Willie Nelson's bank accounts and real estate holdings in connection with a $16million tax debt.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

*November 10th*
1984 - Chaka Khan
Former Rufus singer Chaka Khan was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'I Feel For You.' Written by Prince, the song featured Stevie Wonder on harmonica and the Rap was by Grandmaster Melle Mel. The repetition of Khan's name by rapper Melle Mel at the beginning of the song was originally a mistake made by producer Arif Mardin, who then decided to keep it.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

1997 - Tommy Tedesco
American session guitarist Tommy Tedesco died of lung cancer aged 67. . . . . . .

From wiki wiki: 
Tedesco was described by _Guitar Player_ magazine as the most recorded guitarist in history, having played on thousands of recordings, many of which were top 20 hits.[3] He recorded with most of the top musicians working in the Los Angeles area including the Beach Boys, the Mamas & the Papas, the Everly Brothers, the Association, Barbra Streisand, Jan and Dean, the 5th Dimension, Elvis Presley, Sam Cooke, Ella Fitzgerald, Frank Zappa, Ricky Nelson, Cher, and Nancy and Frank Sinatra as well as on Richard Harris's classic "MacArthur Park". His playing can be found on Jack Nitzsche's "The Lonely Surfer", on Wayne Newton's version of "Danke Schoen", B. Bumble and the Stingers's "Nut Rocker", the Rip Chords' "Hey Little Cobra", the Ronettes' "Be My Baby", the Sandpipers' "Guantanamera", the T-Bones' "No Matter What Shape'" and Nino Tempo & April Stevens' version of "Deep Purple". For _Guitar Player_, Tedesco wrote a regular column called "Studio Log" in which he would describe a day's work recording a movie, TV show or album, the special challenges each job posed and how he solved them, what instruments he used, and how much money he made on the job.[1]

Tedesco also performed on film soundtracks such as _The French Connection_, _The Godfather_, _Jaws_, _The Deer Hunter_, _Field of Dreams_, _Gloria_ plus several Elvis Presley films. He was also the guitarist for the Original Roxy cast of _The Rocky Horror Show_. Additionally, he performed the opening guitar solo for the Howard Hawks and John Wayne film _Rio Lobo_. He was one of the very few sidemen credited for work on animated cartoons for _The Ant and the Aardvark_ cartoons (1968–1971).

As a solo artist, Tedesco recorded a number of jazz guitar albums, but his musical career ended in 1992 when he suffered a stroke that resulted in partial paralysis. The following year he published his autobiography, _Confessions of a Guitar Player_.[1]


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

2015 - Allen Toussaint
Allen Toussaint the American musician, songwriter, composer, record producer, and influential figure in New Orleans R&B died aged 77 while on tour in Madrid, Spain. Many artists recorded his songs including; 'Mother-in-Law', 'Fortune Teller', 'Ride Your Pony', 'Working in the Coal Mine', 'Here Come the Girls', 'Yes We Can Can' and 'Southern Nights'. Alison Krauss and Robert Plant covered 'Fortune Teller' on their 2007 album Raising Sand.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

*November 11th*
1969 - Jim Morrison
The FBI in Phoenix, Arizona arrested Jim Morrison for drunk and disorderly conduct aboard a plane. The Doors singer who was on his way to a Rolling Stones concert with actor Tom Baker had been drinking and annoying the stewardesses. The pair spent the night in jail and were released on $2,500 bail.

I never knew those guys were friends.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

1972 - Berry Oakley
The Allman Brothers Band bass player Berry Oakley was killed when his motorcycle hit a bus at the same intersection as former band member Duane Allman, who had died a year earlier. Oakley was 24 years old.


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

*November 12th*
1965 - Velvet Underground
Velvet Underground made their live debut when the played at Summit High School, New Jersey, the band were paid $75 for the gig.


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

2020 - Jim Tucker
Jim Tucker the original rhythm guitarist with American rock band The Turtles died age 74. He played with The Turtles from 1965 to 1968 and was featured on many of the band’s biggest hits, including the chart-topping 1967 classic 'Happy Together,' plus 'She’d Rather Be with Me' and the group’s 1965 cover of Bob Dylan's 'It Ain’t Me Babe.'


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

*November 13th*
1964 - The Rolling Stones
Decca Records released The Rolling Stones' 'Little Red Rooster'. Written by Willie Dixon (as The Red Rooster), and previously recorded by Howlin’ Wolf and Sam Cooke, the single was recorded at Chess Studios in Chicago. The single was a No.1 hit in the UK and remains the only time a blues song has ever topped the UK pop chart.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

1990 - Rod Stewart
Patricia Boughton filed a lawsuit against Rod Stewart claiming that a football he kicked into the crowd during a concert at Pine Knob Music Theatre had ruptured a tendon in her middle finger. And as a result the injury had made sex between her and her husband difficult.

Who knew married couples still did hand stuff?


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

2016 - Leon Russell
Leon Russell died in Nashville, he was 74. He led Joe Cocker’s band Mad Dogs & Englishmen, and appeared at George Harrison’s 1971 Concert for Bangladesh. Many of his songs became hits for others, among them 'Superstar' (written with Bonnie Bramlett) for the Carpenters, 'Delta Lady' for Joe Cocker and 'This Masquerade' for George Benson. More than 100 acts have recorded 'A Song for You,' which Russell said he wrote in 10 minutes.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

*November 15th*
1965 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones made their US TV debut on Hullabaloo, performing ‘Get Off Of My Cloud’. Hullabaloo was an American one-hour musical variety series that ran on NBC from January 1965 through August 1966.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

1987 - Dire Straits
Dire Straits became the first act to sell over three million copies of an album in the UK. Brothers in Arms contained five, top 40 singles: ‘Money for Nothing,’ ‘So Far Away,’ ‘Walk of Life,’ ‘Brothers in Arms’ and ‘Your Latest Trick.’ The album is the eighth-best-selling album in UK chart history.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

2016 - Mose Allison
American jazz and blues pianist, singer, and songwriter Mose Allison died aged 89. He became notable for playing a unique mix of blues and modern jazz. His music influenced many blues and rock artists, including Jimi Hendrix, the Rolling Stones, Tom Waits, the Yardbirds, John Mayall, J. J. Cale, the Who (who made ‘Young Man Blues’ a staple of their live performances and is featured on their Live At Leeds album).


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

2018 - Roy Clark
American singer and musician Roy Clark died aged 85 at his Tulsa home due to complications of pneumonia. He scored the 1969 US hit single, 'Yesterday, When I Was Young' and was best known for hosting Hee Haw, a nationally televised country variety show, from 1969 to 1997.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

*November 17th*
1979 - John Glascock
Jethro Tull bass player John Glascock died at the age of 28, as a result of a congenital heart defect. Had also been a member of Chicken Shack.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

2003 - Don Gibson
American country music legend Don Gibson died of natural causes aged 75. Scored the 1958 US No.7 single 'Oh Lonesome Me', (covered by Neil Young on his After The Gold Rush album), 1961 UK No.14 single 'Sea Of Heartbreak'. His song ‘I Can't Stop Loving You’, has been recorded by over 700 artists, most notably by Ray Charles in 1962.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

*November 18th*
1972 - Danny Whitten
Singer, songwriter Danny Whitten died of a drug overdose aged 29. He was a member of Neil Young's Crazy Horse and writer of 'I Don't Wanna Talk About It', covered by Rod Stewart, Rita Coolidge and Everything But The Girl. The Neil Young song ‘The Needle and the Damage Done’ was written about Whitten’s heroin use (before he died of an overdose).


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

2016 - Sharon Jones
Sharon Jones, the singer who spearheaded a soul revival movement with her band the Dap-Kings, died in a New York hospital after a battle with pancreatic cancer at the age of 60. Despite her powerhouse voice, Jones failed to make a breakthrough for decades until a recording session led to a Dap-Kings album in 2002. The band later won a Grammy nomination and performed at Glastonbury.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

2017 - AC/DC
Australian musician and songwriter Malcolm Young died age 64. Young was best known as a co-founder, rhythm guitarist, backing vocalist and songwriter for AC/DC. Except for a brief absence in 1988, he was with the band from its November 1973 beginning until retiring permanently in 2014. Young was born in 1953 in Glasgow before his family emigrated to Australia when he was 10. His family confirmed he was suffering from dementia in 2014.


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2021)

*November 19th*
1955 - Carl Perkins
Carl Perkins recorded 'Blue Suede Shoes' at Sun Studios in Memphis. The rock 'n' roll classic became a US No.2 & UK No.10 hit for Perkins in 1956, and has been covered by many acts including Elvis Presley and John Lennon.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

*November 20th*
1967 - Strawberry Alarm Clock
Los Angeles-based psychedelic rock band Strawberry Alarm Clock were at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Incense And Peppermints'. When recording the track the band expressed a dislike for the song's lyrics so the lead vocals were sung by a friend of the band, Greg Munford, who was attending the recording session as a visitor.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

1971 - Isaac Hayes
Isaac Hayes started a two week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Theme From Shaft', it made No.4 in the UK. Hayes won a Grammy award for Best Original Film Score with 'Theme From Shaft'.


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

*November 22nd*
1968 - Fleetwood Mac
Fleetwood Mac released the instrumental 'Albatross'. Penned by Peter Green it remains Fleetwood Mac's only No.1 hit in the UK. In Green's biography he stated an early inspiration for 'Albatross' was "a group of notes from an Eric Clapton solo, played slower."


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

*November 23rd*
1985 - Joe Turner
American blues artist Big Joe Turner died of a heart attack aged 75. Wrote 'Shake Rattle and Roll', (a hit for Bill Haley and His Comets) and 'Sweet Sixteen.'


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

1992 - Roy Acuff
American country music singer Roy Acuff died aged 89. Known as the "King of Country Music," he was the first living artist elected to the Country Music Hall Of Fame. Acuff started his career in 1932 working for Dr. Hauer's medicine show, hired as one of its entertainers to draw a crowd to whom Hauer could sell medicines.


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

1995 - Junior Walker
American soul singer and saxophonist Junior Walker died of cancer aged 64. Had the 1966 US & UK Top 20 single 'How Sweet It Is', and the 1969 US No.4 single 'What Does It Take, To Win Your Love'. Walker also played sax on Foreigner's 1981 hit ‘Urgent.’


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

*November 24th*
1991 - Freddie Mercury
Freddie Mercury died of complications from aids at his home in London's Holland park aged 45, just one day after he publicly admitted he was HIV positive. Mercury was openly bisexual and enjoyed a colourful rock star lifestyle. During his career with Queen he scored over 40 Top 40 UK singles including the worldwide No.1 'Bohemian Rhapsody'.


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

1993 - Albert Collins
American blues guitarist and singer Albert Collins died of lung cancer aged 61. Known as ‘The master of the telecaster’, he shared a Grammy for the 1985 album Showdown! which he recorded with Robert Cray and Johnny Copeland.


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

*November 25th*
1976 - Joni Mitchell
The Band made their final performance; 'The Last Waltz' held on American Thanksgiving Day, at Winterland Ballroom in San Francisco. The show also featured Joni Mitchell, Dr John, Neil Young, Van Morrison, Neil Diamond, Eric Clapton and others. The event was filmed by director Martin Scorsese and made into a documentary of the same name, released in 1978.


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

*November 26th*
1968 - Cream
Cream played their farewell concert at the Royal Albert Hall, London. Also on the bill were Yes and Taste. The concert was filmed and released as Cream's Farewell Concert which has often been criticized for both its mediocre sound and visual effects: during Ginger Baker's drum solo, he seems to change clothes at lightning speed due to careless post-editing.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

*November 29th*
2001 - George Harrison
Beatles guitarist George Harrison died in Los Angeles of lung cancer aged 58. Following the breakup of The Beatles Harrison had a successful career as a solo artist and later as part of the Traveling Wilburys. The youngest member of The Beatles, (aged 16 when he joined), his compositions include ‘Taxman’, ‘Here Comes the Sun’, ‘Something’, and ‘While My Guitar Gently Weeps’. Harrison released the acclaimed triple album, All Things Must Pass, in 1970, from which came the worldwide No.1 single 'My Sweet Lord.'


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

2007 - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Former Lynyrd Skynyrd drummer Artimus Pyle, a convicted sex offender, was arrested for failing to properly register a new permanent address. The 59-year-old had pleaded guilty in 1993 to charges of attempted capital sexual battery by an adult on a victim younger than 12 and being principal to lewd and lascivious behavior on a child younger than 16. He was sentenced to eight years of probation.

I didn't know any of this yukky stuff.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

2019 - Irving Burgie
American musician and songwriter, Irving Burgie regarded as one of the greatest composers of Caribbean music died aged 95. He composed 34 songs for Harry Belafonte, including eight of the 11 songs on the Belafonte album Calypso (1956), the first album of any kind to sell one million copies. He was inducted into the Songwriters Hall of Fame in 2007.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

*December 3rd*
1969 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones recorded 'Brown Sugar' at Muscle Shoals studios. The single went on to be a UK & US No.1. The song was written by Mick Jagger with Marsha Hunt in mind; Hunt was Jagger's secret girlfriend and mother of his first child Karis.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

1976 - Pink Floyd
A giant 40ft inflatable pig could be seen floating above London, England after breaking free from its moorings. The pig, nicknamed Algie, was being photographed for the forthcoming Pink Floyd Animals album cover. The Civil Aviation Authority issued a warning to all pilots that a flying pig was on the run, and the pig eventually crashed into a barn in Godmersham, Kent, where the farmer complained of his cows being scared by the incident.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

2015 - Scott Weiland
American musician and singer-songwriter Scott Weiland died aged 48. He was found in cardiac arrest on his tour bus in Bloomington, Minnesota, just before he was scheduled to go on stage with his band The Wildabouts. He was 48 years old. Weiland was best known as the lead singer for Stone Temple Pilots from 1986 to 2013, as well as Velvet Revolver from 2003 to 2008.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> 2007 - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Former Lynyrd Skynyrd drummer Artimus Pyle, a convicted sex offender, was arrested for failing to properly register a new permanent address. The 59-year-old had pleaded guilty in 1993 to charges of attempted capital sexual battery by an adult on a victim younger than 12 and being principal to lewd and lascivious behavior on a child younger than 16. He was sentenced to eight years of probation.
> 
> I didn't know any of this yukky stuff.


Damn, I didn't know about that. I wonder if he hung with ted nugent. I'll never be able to listen to their music now without thinking about this sicko. Kind of like michael jackson. I can't listen to it.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn, I didn't know about that. I wonder if he hung with ted nugent. I'll never be able to listen to their music now without thinking about this sicko. Kind of like michael jackson. I can't listen to it.


It's been a long time since I listened to Skynyrd anyway. They were huge when I was growing up and I had all their records. But over the years my taste changed, not to mention them going full GOP later in life.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

*December 4th*
1956 - Carl Perkins
The so-called 'Million Dollar Quartet' impromptu jam session took place at Sun Studios in Memphis with Elvis Presley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Johnny Cash and Carl Perkins.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1965 - The Byrds
The Byrds started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'Turn! Turn! Turn!' the group's second No.1. A No.26 hit in the UK. Unlike their first chart topper, ‘Mr. Tambourine Man’, the entire band was allowed to play on the recording, instead of studio musicians.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1971 - Frank Zappa
The Montreux Casino in Switzerland burnt to the ground during a gig by Frank Zappa. The incident is immortalized by Deep Purple's 'Smoke On The Water'. In 1967 the Casino became the venue for the Montreux Jazz Festival, which was the brainchild of music promoter Claude Nobs. On the night of the blaze, Nobs saved several young people who, thinking they would be sheltered from the flames, had hidden in the casino from the blaze. A recording of the outbreak and fire announcement can be found on a Frank Zappa Bootleg album titled Swiss Cheese / Fire.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1976 - Tommy Bolin
American guitarist Tommy Bolin died from a heroin overdose aged 25 the day after opening a show for Jeff Beck in Miami, Florida. Bolin was a member of Zephyr (1969 to 1971), The James Gang (1973 to 1974) and Deep Purple (1975 to 1976).


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1993 - Frank Zappa
Multi-instrumentalist, producer and composer, Frank Zappa died of prostate cancer. Zappa recorded many albums with The Mothers Of Invention as well a solo recordings including the 1969 album 'Hot Rats' and 1974 album 'Apostrophe'. Zappa recorded one of the first concept albums, 'Freak Out' released in 1966, it was also one of the earliest double albums in rock music (although Bob Dylan's Blonde on Blonde preceded it by a week). He married Adelaide Gail Sloatman, in 1967, they had four children: Moon Unit, Dweezil, Ahmet Emuukha Rodan and Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen.


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

*December 5th*
1987 - Fat Larry
Fat Larry James, drummer, singer and leader of Fat Larry’s Band died of a heart attack aged 38. Scored the 1982 UK No.2 single 'Zoom'. The opening drum break from Down On The Avenue, from the band's first album, Feel It has been sampled by N.W.A. Ice-T, Jungle Brothers and Run-D.M.C.


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1993 - Doug Hopkins
Doug Hopkins co-founder of American rock band Gin Blossoms died of self-inflicted gunshot wounds age 32. The guitarist and songwriter was in a detox unit of Phoenix's St. Luke's Hospital, Phoenix, Arizona when he snuck out and bought a .38 caliber pistol. The next day Hopkins committed suicide.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2021)

​
*On December 6, 1969, a fan who attended the Rolling Stone concert at the Altamont Free Concert 1969, was killed*_. The fan, named Meredith Hunter, had previously tried to approach the stage and was violently chased away by members of the Hells Angels motorcycle club who were "approved" by the manager to be a security guard.Altamont, a new music festival in Northern California, was the brainchild of the Rolling Stones, who hoped to cap off their U.S. tour in late 1969 with a concert that would be the West Coast equivalent of Woodstock, in both scale and spirit. Unlike Woodstock, however, which was the result of months of careful planning by a team of well-funded organizers, Altamont was a largely improvised affair that did not even have a definite venue arranged just days before the event. 

It was only on Thursday, December 4, 1969, that organizers settled on the Altamont Speedway location for a free concert that was by then scheduled to include Santana; the Jefferson Airplane; Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young; and the Grateful Dead, all in support of the headlining Stones. The event would also include, infamously, several dozen members the Hells Angels motorcycle gang acting as informal security staff in exchange for $500 worth of beer as a “gratuity.”

It was dark by the time the concert’s next-to-last act, the Grateful Dead, was scheduled to appear. But the Dead had left the venue entirely out of concern for their safety when they learned that Jefferson Airplane singer Marty Balin had been knocked unconscious by one of the Hells Angels in a melee during his band’s performance. It was during the Rolling Stones’ set, however, that a 21-year-old Hells Angel named Alan Passaro stabbed a gun-wielding 18-year-old named Meredith Hunter to death just 20 feet in front of the stage where Mick Jagger was performing “Under My Thumb.” Unaware that someone had died, the Rolling Stones completed their set without further incident, bringing an end to a tumultuous day that also saw three accidental deaths and four live births.

The killing of Meredith Hunter at Altamont was captured on film in Gimme Shelter, the documentary of the Stones’ 1969 tour by Albert and David Maysles and Charlotte Zwerin, which opens with Jagger viewing the footage in an editing room several months later. In the years since, Jagger has not spoken publicly about the killing, for which Passaro was tried but acquitted on grounds of self-defense.









The Chaos of Altamont and the Murder of Meredith Hunter


A lot has been written about the notorious Rolling Stones concert at Altamont, where dozens of people were beaten and a black teen was killed, but so much of the language around it has been passive, exonerating.




www.newyorker.com












December 10th, 1969: Four people died over the weekend at The Altamont Speedway Free Festival


Here's the story of Altamont in quotes from many of the people involved.




gaslightrecords.com












Murder In The Midst Of The Rolling Stones Concert In History Today, December 6, 1969


On December 6, 1969, a fan who attended The Rolling Stone concert at the Altamont Free Concert 1969, was killed. The fan, named Meredith Hunter, had previously tried to approach the stage and was violently chased away by members of the Hells Angels motorcycle club who were "approved" by the...




voi.id




_


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

*December 6th*
1949 - Leadbelly
American blues artist, Leadbelly died. Huddie William Ledbetter wrote many songs including 'Goodnight Irene', ‘Cotton Fields’, 'The Rock Island Line', and ‘The Midnight Special'. Leadbelly was jailed several times for fights and knife related incidents, he was once jailed for shooting a man dead during an argument over a woman.


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5041490​
> *On December 6, 1969, a fan who attended the Rolling Stone concert at the Altamont Free Concert 1969, was killed*_. The fan, named Meredith Hunter, had previously tried to approach the stage and was violently chased away by members of the Hells Angels motorcycle club who were "approved" by the manager to be a security guard.Altamont, a new music festival in Northern California, was the brainchild of the Rolling Stones, who hoped to cap off their U.S. tour in late 1969 with a concert that would be the West Coast equivalent of Woodstock, in both scale and spirit. Unlike Woodstock, however, which was the result of months of careful planning by a team of well-funded organizers, Altamont was a largely improvised affair that did not even have a definite venue arranged just days before the event.
> 
> It was only on Thursday, December 4, 1969, that organizers settled on the Altamont Speedway location for a free concert that was by then scheduled to include Santana; the Jefferson Airplane; Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young; and the Grateful Dead, all in support of the headlining Stones. The event would also include, infamously, several dozen members the Hells Angels motorcycle gang acting as informal security staff in exchange for $500 worth of beer as a “gratuity.”
> ...


1969 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones played a free festival at Altamont in California, along with Jefferson Airplane, Santana, The Flying Burrito Brothers and Crosby Stills Nash & Young. Rolling Stones fan Meredith Hunter was stabbed to death as the group played by Hell's Angels who'd been hired to police the event. It's claimed Hunter was waving a revolver. One other man drowned, two men were killed by in a hit-and run accident and two babies were born.


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

1988 - Roy Orbison
American singer songwriter Roy Orbison died of a heart attack aged 52. Scored the 1964 UK & US No.1 single 'Pretty Woman', plus over 20 US & 30 UK Top 40 singles including ‘Only the Lonely’ and ‘Crying’. Formed his first band The Wink Westerners in 1949, was a member of The Traveling Wilburys (known as Lefty Wilbury) with Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne and Tom Petty and had the 1988 UK No.21 single 'Handle With Care'. Orbison endured a great deal of tragedy in his life. His first wife, Claudette died in a motorcycle accident in 1966 and two of his three sons, died in a house fire.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

*December 7th*
1967 - Otis Redding
Otis Redding went into the studio to record '(Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay'. The song went on to be his biggest hit. Redding didn't see its release; he was killed three days later in a plane crash. Redding wrote the first verse of the song, under the abbreviated title 'Dock of the Bay', on a houseboat at Waldo Point in Sausalito, California a short time after his appearance at The Monterey pop festival. Redding's familiar whistling, heard before the song's fade was the singer fooling around, he had intended to return to the studio at a later date to add words in place of the whistling.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

2016 - Greg Lake
Greg Lake, who fronted both King Crimson and Emerson, Lake and Palmer, died aged 69 after a battle with cancer. One of the founding fathers of progressive rock, the band combined heavy rock riffs with a classical influence. They scored hit albums with Pictures at an Exhibition, Trilogy and Brain Salad Surgery and Lake had his solo hit 'I Believe in Father Christmas'. Jimi Hendrix considered joining ELP in their earliest incarnation, and if this had happened, the band would've been known as HELP.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2021)

​


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1968 - Graham Nash
Singer and guitarist Graham Nash left The Hollies and started work with David Crosby and Stephen Stills who went on to form Crosby Stills & Nash.


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1980 - John Lennon
John Lennon was shot five times by 25 year old Mark Chapman outside the Dakota building in New York City where John and Yoko lived. Chapman had been waiting for Lennon outside the Dakota apartments since mid-morning and had asked for an autograph earlier in the day. Lennon was pronounced dead from a massive loss of blood at 11.30pm. Chapman has since said he shot the former Beatle because he wanted to "steal" his fame — stating that now he was a bigger nobody than he was before. He also revealed he planned the killing for three months and considered murdering other celebrities who he thought were "phonies."


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1982 - Marty Robbins
American country singer, songwriter Marty Robbins died aged 57 of complications following cardiac surgery. Had the first No.1 of the 60s in the US with 'El Paso', (winning him a Grammy Award). Robbins later portrayed a musician in the 1982 Clint Eastwood film Honkytonk Man.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

*December 9th*
1966 - Cream
Supergroup Cream released their debut studio album Fresh Cream in the UK. The three piece of Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker also released their second single 'I Feel Free' on the same day.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

*December 10th*
1967 - Otis Redding
American soul singer, songwriter Otis Redding was killed in a plane crash, aged 26. Redding and his band had made an appearance in Cleveland, Ohio on the local ‘Upbeat’ television show the previous day. The plane carrying Otis Redding and his band crashed at 3.28.pm into icy waters of Lake Monoma near Madison. Redding was killed in the crash along with members from the The Bar-Kays, Jimmy King, Ron Caldwell, Phalin Jones and Carl Cunningham. Trumpet player Ben Cauley was the only person to survive the crash.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

1999 - Rick Danko
Rick Danko died in his sleep at his home near Woodstock, New York. The Canadian guitarist and singer joined The Hawks in 1963 who went on to work as Bob Dylan's backing band, (with Robbie Robertson, Richard Manuel and Garth Hudson). Renamed The Band who released their 1968 debut Music from Big Pink (featuring the single ‘The Weight’). The Band released the 1978 concert film-documentary triple-LP soundtrack ‘The Last Waltz.’


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

*December 11th*
1964 - Sam Cooke
Soul singer Sam Cooke was shot dead at the Hacienda Motel in Los Angeles, California. Bertha Franklin, manager of the motel, told police that she shot and killed Cooke in self-defence because he had attacked her. Police found Cooke's body in Franklin's apartment-office, clad only in a sports jacket and shoes, but no shirt, pants or underwear. The shooting was ultimately ruled a justifiable homicide.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

1968 - Eric Clapton
Filming began for The Rolling Stones 'Rock & Roll Circus.' As well as clowns and acrobats, John Lennon and his fiancee Yoko Ono performed as part of a supergroup called The Dirty Mac, along with Eric Clapton, Mitch Mitchell, and Keith Richards. It was originally meant to be aired on the BBC, but the Rolling Stones withheld it because they were unhappy with their performance. The film was eventually released in 1996.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

*December 12th*
1985 - Ian Stewart
Scottish keyboard player Ian Stewart died of a heart attack in his doctor's Harley Street waiting room. Co-founder of The Rolling Stones (Stewart was the first to respond to Brian Jones's advertisement in Jazz News seeking musicians to form a rhythm & blues group). Stewart was dismissed from the line-up by the band's manager, Andrew Loog Oldham, in May 1963 but remained as road manager and piano player. He played on all The Rolling Stones albums between 1964 and 1983. Also played piano on Led Zeppelin's ‘Rock and Roll’ and ‘Boogie With Stu’ from Physical Graffiti.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

2020 - Charley Pride
American singer, guitarist, and professional baseball player Charley Pride died age 86. In the early to mid-70s, he was the best-selling performer for RCA Records since Elvis Presley. During the peak years of his recording career (1966–1987), he had 52 top-10 hits on the Billboard Hot Country Songs chart, 30 of which made it to number one. He won the Entertainer of the Year award at the Country Music Association Awards in 1971.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

*December 13th*
1955 - Dickie Valentine
Dickie Valentine was at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Christmas Alphabet', the first Christmas song to reach the No.1 position. It was the first Christmas No.1 that was actually about Christmas, a trend that would continue off and on over the next several decades.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

1975 - Patti Smith
Patti Smith released her debut studio album Horses. Produced by John Cale, Horses has since been viewed by critics as one of the greatest and most influential albums in the history of the American punk rock movement, as well as one of the greatest albums of all time. Horses has also been cited as a key influence on a number of acts, including Siouxsie and the Banshees, The Smiths, R.E.M. and PJ Harvey.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

2002 - Zal Yanovsky
Canadian guitarist and singer Zal Yanovsky of The Lovin Spoonful died of a heart attack. Was a member of The Mugwumps with Denny Doherty and Cass Elliot. Formed Lovin Spoonful with John Sebastian in 1964, they scored the 1966 US No.1 & UK No.8 single 'Summer In The City'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

*December 14th*
1963 - Dinah Washington
American singer and pianist Dinah Washington died at the age of 39. An autopsy later showed a lethal combination of secobarbital and amobarbital had contributed to her death. Washington gave herself the title of "Queen of the Blues”. She had her first top ten pop hit in 1959 with a version of ‘What a Diff'rence a Day Made’, and then two successful duets in 1960 with Brook Benton, ‘Baby (You've Got What It Takes)’ and ‘A Rockin' Good Way (To Mess Around and Fall in Love).


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

1979 - The Clash
The Clash released their third studio album London Calling. The double album received widespread acclaim and was ranked at number eight on Rolling Stone's list of The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time in 2003 and was ranked as the sixth-greatest album of the 1970s by NME.


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

*December 15th*
1943 - Fats Waller
American jazz pianist, organist, composer, singer, and comedic entertainer Fats Waller died of pneumonia on a train trip near Kansas City, Missouri. Waller wrote many songs including 'Ain't Misbehavin', 'Your Feet's Too Big' and 'The Reefer Song'. In 1926 Waller was kidnapped at gunpoint in Chicago and driven to a club owned by gangster Al Capone. Inside the club he was ordered to perform at what turned out to be a surprise birthday party for the gangster. He enjoyed success touring the United Kingdom and Ireland in the 1930s, appearing on one of the first BBC television broadcasts on September 30, 1938.


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

1944 - Glenn Miller
American big-band musician, arranger, composer, and bandleader Glenn Miller was killed when his aircraft disappeared in bad weather over the English Channel while traveling to entertain US troops in France during World War II. Miller was the best-selling recording artist from 1939 to 1943, leading one of the best-known big bands. In just four years Glenn Miller scored 23 No.1 hits. Miller's recordings include 'In the Mood', 'Moonlight Serenade', 'Pennsylvania 6-5000', and 'Chattanooga Choo Choo'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

*December 16th*
1997 - Nicolette Larson
American singer songwriter Nicolette Larson died aged 45 of complications arising from cerebral edema. Worked with Neil Young, (Comes a Time and Harvest Moon albums), Emmylou Harris, Linda Ronstadt, Michael McDonald, Willie Nelson, Jimmy Buffett, The Beach Boys and The Doobie Brothers. Best known for her 1978 cover of Neil Young ‘Lotta Love’.


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

2007 - Dan Fogelberg
American singer songwriter Dan Fogelberg died at his home in Maine at the age of 56. The US singer, songwriter discovered he had advanced prostate cancer in 2004. Had the 1981 album ‘The Innocent Age’, which featured the hits ‘Leader of the Band,’ ‘Hard to Say,’ and ‘Run for the Roses.’


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

*December 17th*
1971 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his fourth album Hunky Dory, which was the first to feature all the members of the band that would become known the following year as Ziggy Stardust's Spiders From Mars. Two singles were released from the album: 'Changes' / 'Andy Warhol' in January 1972 and 'Life on Mars' which was released late June 1973. Bowie himself considered the album to be one of the most important in his career.









NPR 50: The long tail of David Bowie's explosive 'Hunky Dory'


Bowie was still an aspiring pop star, with but one successful single under his belt, at the time of Hunky Dory's release. It wouldn't last.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

1982 - Big Joe Williams
American Delta blues musician and songwriter Big Joe Williams died in Macon, Mississippi aged 79. Wrote 'Baby Please Don't Go', a 1965 UK Top 10 for Them, (featuring Van Morrison).


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

2006 - Denis Payton
English saxophonist Denis Payton died. Member of Dave Clark Five who had the 1964 UK No.1 single 'Glad All Over', 1965 US No.1 single 'Over And Over', plus over 15 other UK top 40 singles.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

2010 - Captain Beefheart
Captain Beefheart died aged 69 from complications from multiple sclerosis. The American musician, singer-songwriter, artist and poet born Don Glen Vliet in Glendale, California recorded 13 studio albums.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

This thread is turning into who died today in rock and roll history. Sorry if I'm messing with your buzz.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

*December 18th*
1961 - Tokens
The Tokens started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart with 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight'; it reached No.11 in the UK. REM included a live version of the song on the 1993 'Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight' single.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

1966 - The Rolling Stones
Tara Browne was killed when driving at high speed in his Lotus Elan after it collided with a parked lorry in South Kensington, London. A close friend of The Rolling Stones' Mick Jagger and Brian Jones his death was immortalized in The Beatles song 'A Day In The Life’ after John Lennon read a report on the coroner's verdict into Browne's death.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

1972 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan starting filming his role in the American western drama Pat Garrett and Billy The Kid along with James Coburn and Kris Kristofferson. Dylan composed the score and songs for the film, most prominently 'Knockin' on Heaven's Door'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

1983 - Jimmy Nolan
American guitarist Jimmy Nolan, died of a heart attack in Atlanta, Georgia, aged 47. Known for his distinctive ‘chicken scratch’ lead guitar playing, he worked with James Brown from 1965 until his death.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

*December 19th*
1967 - Buffalo Springfield
Buffalo Springfield appeared at the Community Concourse, San Diego, California. The group became a springboard for the careers of Neil Young Stephen Stills, Richie Furay and Jim Messina.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

1993 - Michael Clarke
Michael Clarke drummer with The Byrds died of liver failure aged 47. Also worked with the Flying Burrito Brothers and Jerry Jeff Walker. Before his death Clarke had expressed a wish of alerting children to the dangers of alcoholism. Following his wishes, Clarke's girlfriend Susan Paul started a foundation in Clarke's name, called the Campaign for Alcohol-free Kids.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

2000 - Robert Buck
10,000 Maniacs guitarist Robert Buck died of liver failure aged 42. Best know for ‘Hey Jack Kerouac’, ‘What's The Matter Here’ and 'Candy Everybody Wants'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

*December 20th*
1969 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones went to No.1 on the UK album chart with their 10th release Let It Bleed featuring 'Midnight Rambler', and 'You Can't Always Get What You Want.' It was the last studio album by the band to feature Brian Jones (who had died on July 3rd of this year after drowning in his swimming pool), as well as the first to feature guitarist Mick Taylor.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

*December 21st*
1992 - Albert King
American blues singer and guitarist, Albert King died from a heart attack in Memphis, Tennessee. He recorded dozens of influential songs, such as 'Crosscut Saw' and 'As The Years Go Passing By', and the 1967 album, 'Born Under a Bad Sign.'


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

2012 - Paul Simon
Paul Simon performed his classic track 'The Sound of Silence' at the funeral of a teacher who died in the school shooting in Connecticut on 14 December of this year. The 1966 song was understood to be a favourite of 27-year-old Victoria Soto, a first-grade teacher at Sandy Hook Elementary School. The singer, a family friend, performed the song in front of some 400 mourners, at Soto's local church on Wednesday. Twenty six people were killed in the mass shooting the previous week.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

2005 - Elton John
Sir Elton John and his partner David Furnish became the first gay celebrities to register their relationship as a civil partnership. The 20 minute ceremony took place at The Guild Hall, Windsor, England, guest’s included Ringo Starr, Victoria Beckham, Joss Stone, Sting, Elvis Costello, Jamie Cullum, George Michael and The Osbournes - Ozzy, Sharon, Jack and Kelly.

2014 - Elton John
Sir Elton John and his partner David Furnish formally converted their civil partnership to a marriage hosting a ceremony at their Windsor estate in Berkshire. David and Victoria Beckham, Ed Sheeran, Lulu and actor David Walliams were among the guests.

Pretty smart to keep the same day.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

*December 22nd*
2002 - Joe Strummer
Former Clash singer and guitarist Joe Strummer (John Graham Mellor) died of a suspected heart attack aged 50. Scored the 1979 UK No. 11 single 'London Calling', 1982 US No. 8 single 'Rock The Casbah, 1991 UK No.1 single 'Should I Stay Or Should I Go', first released 1982, plus 15 other UK Top 40 singles. The Clash's London Calling album was voted best album of the 1980s by Rolling Stone magazine. Strummer was also a member of the The Mescaleros.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

2014 - Joe Cocker
Joe Cocker died of lung cancer in Crawford, Colorado aged 70. The Sheffield-born singer was known for his gritty voice, spasmodic body movement in performance and definitive versions of popular songs of varying genre. Cocker had a career lasting more than 40 years, with hits including his cover of The Beatles' 'With A Little Help From My Friends', 'You Are So Beautiful' and 'Up Where We Belong'. He was made an OBE in 2011. In the early Sixties Cocker was performing as Vance Arnold. The name was a combination of Vince Everett, Elvis Presley's character in Jailhouse Rock (which Cocker misheard as Vance); and country singer Eddy Arnold.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

2020 - Leslie West
22 Dec 2020, American guitarist, vocalist, and songwriter Leslie West died age 75 after suffering a heart attack in his home near Daytona, Florida. He was a founding member and co-lead vocalist of the hard rock band Mountain that formed on Long Island, New York in 1969 and are best known for their cowbell-tinged song "Mississippi Queen", as well as the heavily sampled song "Long Red" and their performance at the Woodstock Festival in 1969. Mountain is one of many bands to be commonly credited as having influenced the development of heavy metal music in the 1970s. In 2011, due to complications from diabetes, West's right leg had to be amputated.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

*December 23rd*
1959 - Chuck Berry
Chuck Berry was arrested after taking 14 year old Janice Norine (who unbeknown to Berry was working as a prostitute), across a state line. He was sentenced to 5 years jail but after racist comments by the judge Berry was freed.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

2008 - Clint Ballard Jr
Clint Ballard Jr. died. He wrote ‘Game Of Love’ a hit for Wayne Fontana And The Mindbenders', and Linda Ronstadt's, ‘You're No Good’. His songs have been recorded by The Hollies, Frankie Avalon, Ricky Nelson, The Zombies and Jan And Dean.


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

2012 - Ray Collins
American musician Ray Collins died aged 76. Collins was the lead vocalist on early Mothers of Invention albums, including Freak Out!, Absolutely Free, and Cruising with Ruben & the Jets and continued to contribute to other Frank Zappa projects through the mid-1970s.


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

2015 - Gladys Knight And The Pips
William Guest of Gladys Knight And The Pips died of heart failure at the age of 74. His background vocals can be heard on all of the group's hits, including 'Midnight Train To Georgia', 'I Heard It Through The Grapevine' and the Grammy winning 'Neither One Of Us (Wants To Be The First To Say Goodbye)'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

*December 25th*
1982 - David Bowie
David Bowie had a No.3 UK hit with a duet with Bing Crosby, 'Peace On Earth - Little Drummer Boy.' The single became one of Bowie's best selling in his career, with total estimated sales over 400,000 in the UK alone. The Christmas song was written in 1941, while the 'Peace on Earth' tune and lyrics, written by Ian Fraser, Larry Grossman, and Alan Kohan, were added to the song specially for Bowie and Crosby's recording.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

1995 - Dean Martin
American singer, actor and TV host Dean Martin died. Had the 1956 UK & US No.1 single 'Memories Are Made Of This' plus over 15 other UK Top 40 singles including ‘That's Amore’, ‘Everybody Loves Somebody’, ‘Mambo Italiano’. In 1965, Martin launched his weekly NBC comedy-variety series, The Dean Martin Show.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

2006 - James Brown
James Brown the ‘Godfather of Soul’, died at the age of 73 after being diagnosed with severe pneumonia. Brown went to his dentist in Atlanta the previous day who told him something was wrong, and sent him to a doctor immediately. His hits included ‘Papa's Got a Brand New Bag’, ‘I Got You (I Feel Good)’, and ‘Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine, Pt. 1’. Brown was married four times, at the age of 16, was arrested for theft and served 3 years in prison. In 1988, Brown was arrested following a high-speed car chase along the Georgia-South Carolina state border.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

2009 - Tony Bellamy
Tony Bellamy guitarist, pianist and vocalist for the Native American rock band Redbone died of liver failure. Redbone had the 1971 UK No.2 & US No.21 single 'The Witch Queen Of New Orleans' and the 1974 US No. 4 hit single, 'Come and Get Your Love.' Redbone are accredited in the NY Smithsonian as the first Native American rock/Cajun group to have a No.1 single in the United States and internationally. Bellamy had performed with Dobie Gray, and was a member of Peter and the Wolves (a band from San Francisco that evolved into the psychedelic band Moby Grape).


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

2016 - George Michael
George Michael died at his home aged 53. Thames Valley Police said South Central Ambulance Service attended a property in Goring in Oxfordshire at 13:42 GMT. The singer who launched his career with Wham in the 1980s and later continued his success as a solo performer, was said to have "passed away peacefully at home". Up to the time of his death, Michael sold more than 115 million records worldwide, making him one of the best-selling music artists of all time.
2019 - George Michael
George Michael's sister Melanie Panayiotou died suddenly age 59 on the third anniversary of the singer's death. George had left the bulk of his estate to her and her sister Yioda when he died aged 53 from heart and fatty liver disease.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2021)

​
*On this day (Dec. 26) in 1968, Led Zeppelin (not to be confused with “Len Zefflin“) kicked off their first North American tour opening for psychedelic hard rock band Vanilla Fudge at Denver Auditorium in Colorado*_. A ticket to see them play would only set you back $5 and the setlist included a surprising eight covers and only a few original tracks off the band’s forthcoming self-titled debut album, which peaked at No. 10 on the Billboard 200 chart in 1969.

Rocky Mountain News music critic Thomas MacCluskey reviewed the December 26 show and recounted the way Led Zeppelin played their set with a series of emphatic adverbs: “powerfully, gutsily, unifiedly, inventively, and swingingly.”

Legendary promoter Barry Fey recalled the band’s first U.S. show in his autobiography, Backstage Past: “The night of the concert, I get on stage to make the announcement to open the show. “Ladies and gentleman, please welcome, direct from England for their North America debut, Led Zeppelin!” There was a smattering of polite applause. Then, Robert Plant let it rip and everybody in the audience was stunned. You didn’t have to be a genius to know Zeppelin was going to be a smash. Oh, my God. People were going crazy!” Fey nearly passed on Led Zeppelin. When Ron Terry (agent for Vanilla Fudge) approached Fey about adding Led Zeppelin as an opener to the already sold-out Vanilla Fudge show, Fey refused. It wasn’t until Vanilla Fudge offered $750 of their own money to pay for half of Led Zeppelin’s performance fee that Fey reconsidered._

(LZ and Floyd, prolly BB's favorite bands  )









Today in 1968 Led Zeppelin Kicked Off First U.S. Tour


On this day (Dec. 26) in 1968, Led Zeppelin kicked off their first North American tour opening for the band Vanilla Fudge at Denver Auditorium in Colorado.




www.billboard.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

*December 26th*
1964 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones placed an advertisement in the music paper New Musical Express, wishing starving hairdressers and their families a Happy Christmas.

That doesn't seem to embrace the spirit of Boxing Day.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

1966 - Jimi Hendrix
The Jimi Hendrix Experience played an afternoon show at The Uppercut Club, London, (where he was billed as “The American Top soul Singer - Jimi Hendrix”). Hendrix also wrote the lyrics to Purple Haze in the dressing room on the same day.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5053998 View attachment 5053999​
> *On this day (Dec. 26) in 1968, Led Zeppelin (not to be confused with “Len Zefflin“) kicked off their first North American tour opening for psychedelic hard rock band Vanilla Fudge at Denver Auditorium in Colorado*_. A ticket to see them play would only set you back $5 and the setlist included a surprising eight covers and only a few original tracks off the band’s forthcoming self-titled debut album, which peaked at No. 10 on the Billboard 200 chart in 1969.
> 
> Rocky Mountain News music critic Thomas MacCluskey reviewed the December 26 show and recounted the way Led Zeppelin played their set with a series of emphatic adverbs: “powerfully, gutsily, unifiedly, inventively, and swingingly.”
> ...


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

*December 27th*
1975 - Rod Stewart
The Faces split became official. Rod Stewart had severed all connections with the group to work as a solo artist, Ronnie Wood was on permanent loan to the Stones, Ronnie Lane went on to form Slim Chance and drummer Kenny Jones joined The Who.


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

*December 28th*
1968 - Joni Mitchell
The three day Miami Pop festival took place, the first major rock festival held on the East Coast of the US, with The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Chuck Berry, The McCoys, Joni Mitchell, Fleetwood Mac, Marvin Gaye, The Turtles, The Box Tops, Steppenwolf, Three Dog Night, Pacific Gas and Electric, Procol Harum, Canned Heat, Iron Butterfly and Grateful Dead.


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

1976 - Freddie King
Blues guitarist Freddie King died of heart trouble and ulcers aged 42. Eric Clapton covered his 'Have You Ever Loved A Woman' on his Layla album. Major influence on British and American blues-rock musicians such as Jimmy Vaughan, Ronnie Earl, Peter Green and Eric Clapton.


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

1983 - Dennis Wilson
Having made two successful dives below a friend’s yacht to find items he’d drunkenly thrown off his own boat three years before, The Beach Boys Dennis Wilson took one last dive into the Pacific and never returned from the boat moored in Marina Del Rey, California. With the help of President Reagan he was given a burial at sea, normally reserved for Naval personnel. Dennis was the only genuine surfer in The Beach Boys.


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

2015 - Lemmy
Lemmy, lead vocalist and bassist with Motörhead died at his home in Los Angeles, California, four days after his 70th birthday following a short battle with an extremely aggressive cancer. Lemmy played in several rock groups in the 1960s, including the Rockin' Vickers and worked as a roadie for Jimi Hendrix and the Nice, before joining the space rock band Hawkwind in 1971, singing lead on their hit 'Silver Machine'.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

*December 29th*
1967 - Dave Mason
British guitarist and singer Dave Mason quit Traffic after differences of musical opinion. Mason wrote 'Hole in My Shoe', a psychedelic pop song that became a hit in for Traffic in 1967.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

*December 30th*
1968 - Led Zeppelin
Led Zeppelin (who were advertised as Len Zefflin), appeared at Gonzaga University Gymnasium, Spokane on their first North American tour supporting Vanilla Fudge.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2021)

*December 31st*

1961 - The Beach Boys
The Beach Boys made their live debut using their new name when they appeared at Long Beach Civic Auditorium, California.

1963 - The Kinks
The Kinks made their live debut when they played at the Lotus House Restaurant, London. Now recognised as one of the most important and influential rock acts of the era, brothers Ray Davies and Dave Davies remained members throughout the group's 32-year run.

1973 - AC/DC
Australian band AC/DC made their live debut when they appeared at Chequers Bar in Sydney.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

*January 1st*
1953 - Hank Williams
American singer-songwriter and musician singer Hank Williams died of a heart attack brought on by a lethal cocktail of pills and alcohol aged 29. Williams is regarded as one of the most important country music artists of all time. 35 of his singles (five released posthumously) were placed in the Top 10 of the Billboard Country & Western Best Sellers chart, 11 of which ranked at No.1, including 'Cold, Cold Heart,' 'Hey, Good Lookin', 'I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive,' and 'Your Cheatin' Heart.' During his last years Williams's consumption of alcohol, morphine and painkillers severely compromised his professional life.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1959 - Johnny Cash
Johnny Cash played a free concert for the inmates of San Quentin Prison, California. One of the audience members was 19 year-old Merle Haggard, who was in the midst of a 15 year sentence (he served three years) for grand theft auto and armed robbery.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1968 - Billboard
Billboard magazine reported that for the first time albums had outsold singles in the US with album sales reaching over 192 million units.

The peak of rock and roll was 1968, so it reasonable that LP's passed singles that year. Here is an example of that.






For more. . . . . https://rollitup.org/t/nineteen-sixty-eight.982453/


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1982 - Abba
ABBA made their final live appearance as a group when they played in Stockholm, Sweden.

Butt, butt, butt. . . . . . 40 years?


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1997 - Townes Van Zandt
American singer songwriter Townes Van Zandt died age 52. His music has been covered by such notable and varied musicians as Bob Dylan, Lyle Lovett, Steve Earle, Cowboy Junkies, Andrew Bird, Alison Krauss, and Gillian Welch. Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard covered his song 'Pancho and Lefty', scoring a No.1 hit on the Billboard country music charts.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

2019 - Pegi Young
American singer, songwriter Pegi Young died of cancer age 66. She first met future husband Neil Young in 1974 when she was working as a waitress at a diner near his ranch, a story he tells in the 1992 song ‘Unknown Legend’. They married in August 1978 and had two children. Her debut as a singer came in 1983 when she was a member of The Pinkettes, the backing vocalists on her husband's rockabilly Shocking Pinks tour. She released her debut solo album in 2007.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

*January 2nd*
1974 - Tex Ritter
US country singer, actor and radio presenter Tex Ritter died of a heart attack when he was trying to bail a member of his band from a jail in Nashville. His song 'High Noon' won an Oscar for Best Song in 1952.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

1980 - Larry Williams
US singer Larry Williams was found dead from a gunshot wound to his head in his Los Angeles, California home aged 45. Williams had the 1957 US No.5 & UK No. 21 single 'Short Fat Fannie.' Also known for 'Bony Moronie' and 'Dizzy Miss Lizzy.' The Beatles, Rolling Stones, Dr. Feelgood, Flying Burrito Brothers, Johnny Winter, Little Richard, The Who, Ritchie Valens and Bill Haley & His Comets all covered his songs.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

2012 - Larry Reinhardt
American rock guitarist Larry Reinhardt died aged 63 of cirrhosis of the liver. He played with Iron Butterfly and Captain Beyond. At one time Reinhardt was known by the nicknames "El Rhino" and "Ryno".


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

*January 4th*
1967 - The Doors
The Doors released their self-titled debut album The Doors. The album features their breakthrough single 'Light My Fire' and the lengthy song 'The End' with its Oedipal spoken word section. The album was recorded at Sunset Sound Studios in Hollywood, California over six days and unique packaging of the album included each band members bio.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

1970 - Keith Moon
Chauffeur Neil Boland was accidentally killed when The Who's drummer Keith Moon ran over him in his Bentley. Moon was trying to escape from a Gang of skinheads after a fight broke out at a pub in Hatfield, England. Boland got out to try to protect the car, but left it in gear. He fell under the car and it started moving with Moon at the wheel as he tried to escape the fight. The drummer had never passed his driving test.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

1986 - Phil Lynott
Irish singer, songwriter and bassist Phil Lynott of Thin Lizzy died of heart failure and pneumonia after being in a coma for eight days following a drug overdose. With Thin Lizzy he had the 1973 hit 'Whiskey in the Jar', (their version of the traditional Irish song) and hits with ‘The Boys Are Back in Town’, ‘Jailbreak’ and ‘Waiting for an Alibi’. The groups 1978 album 'Live and Dangerous' spent 62 weeks on the UK chart. Lynott fronted several bands as a lead vocalist, including Skid Row alongside Gary Moore. A life-size bronze statue of Phil Lynott was unveiled on Harry Street in Dublin Ireland in 2005.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

2001 - Liam Gallagher
Madame Tussaud's waxworks in London revealed that Oasis singer Liam Gallagher had come third in 'The Most Hated Characters' list of exhibits, behind Adolf Hitler and Slobodan Milosevic.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

2004 - Britney Spears
Britney Spears had her surprise marriage annulled less than 55 hours after tying the knot at the Little White Wedding Chapel in Las Vegas with childhood friend Jason Alexander. They couple married on Saturday morning, during a night out in Las Vegas, but immediately her lawyers filed for an annulment, saying Spears 'lacked understanding of her actions to the extent that she was incapable of agreeing to the marriage.'

2008 - Britney Spears
Britney Spears was carried out of her home on a stretcher and taken into custody after police were called in a dispute involving her children. Police were called to Spears' home over a family custodial dispute that they tried to resolve, after nearly three hours, Spears handed over her children, two-year-old Sean Preston and one-year-old Jayden James, to her ex-husband Kevin Federline.


By all means, we should free Britney. From herself.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

2011 - Gerry Rafferty
Scottish singer songwriter Gerry Rafferty died aged 63 after a long illness. Rafferty had been a member of Stealers Wheel, who had the 1973 US No.3 & UK No.8 single 'Stuck In The Middle With You' and had the solo 1978 UK No.3 and US No.2 single 'Baker Street.'


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

*January 5th*
1979 - Charles Mingus
American jazz double bassist, pianist, composer and bandleader Charles Mingus died aged 56. His compositions retained the hot and soulful feel of hard bop, drawing heavily from black gospel music and blues. His final project was 'Mingus' a collaboration with Joni Mitchell.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1980 - David Bowie (although the internets say this was 1979)
David Bowie appeared on Saturday Night Live Live from New York City performing 'The Man Who Sold the World', 'TVC 15' and 'Boys Keep Swinging' with a specially prepared backing group, including Blondie's Jimmy Destri (keyboards) and Klaus Nomi and Joey Arias (backing vocals).


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1998 - Sonny Bono
American singer, producer, and politician Sonny Bono was killed in a skiing accident at a resort near Lake Tahoe, aged 62. Bono who was one half on Sonny and Cher scored the 1965 UK & US No.1 single 'I Got You Babe' and had become a US Congressman. The United States Sonny Bono Copyright Term Extension Act of 1998, which extended the term of copyright by 20 years, was named in honor of Bono when it was passed by Congress nine months after his death.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1998 - Ken Forssi
Ken Forssi bassist with Love died of brain cancer aged 55. In 1965 he met Arthur Lee, who then had a band called Grass Roots and was greatly impressed. Lee hired Forssi as bassist, and soon officially formed Love. Love scored the 1966 US No.33 single '7 And 7 Is', 1968 UK No.24 album Forever Changes.


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

2019 - Eric Haydock
British musician Eric Haydock died age 75. He is best known as the original bass guitarist of The Hollies from December 1962 until July 1966. He was one of the first British musicians to play a Fender Bass VI, a six-string bass.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

*January 6th*
1973 - Carly Simon
Carly Simon's 'You're So Vain', (with Mick Jagger on backing vocals), started a three week run at No.1 on the US singles chart. In 2015, after keeping quiet for more than 40 years, Carly Simon admitted that 'You're So Vain' was about Warren Beatty, but only one verse of it. Simon said the other verses were about two other men.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

2006 - Lou Rawls
American soul, jazz, singer Lou Rawls died at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles. The 72-year-old, Grammy-winning artist had been battling lung cancer. Rawls who released more than 60 albums, sold more than 40 million records, had the 1976 US No.2 and UK No.10 single 'You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine'.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

2006 - Alex St. Claire
Guitarist, trumpeter and drummer Alex St. Claire died. Member of The Omens, The Solid Senders and an original member of Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band and Frank Zappa.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

2007 - Pete Kleinow
US country-rock steel guitar player 'Sneaky' Pete Kleinow, died aged 72. He was one of the original members of the Flying Burrito Brothers with the Byrds' Chris Hillman and Gram Parsons. Also worked with John Lennon and Joni Mitchell.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

1924 Earl Scruggs, American bluegrass banjo player (Flatt & Scruggs - "Foggy Mountain Breakdown"; "Ballad of Jed Clampett"), born in Flint Hill, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

1946 Syd Barrett, English guitarist and singer-songwriter (Pink Floyd - "See Emily Play"; solo -"The Madcap Laughs"), born in Cambridge, England (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

1951 Kim Wilson, American musician (Fabulous Thunderbirds), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

1953 Malcolm Young, Scottish guitarist (AC/DC - "Highway to Hell"), born in Glasgow, Scotland (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

1962 Michael Houser, American guitarist (Widespread Panic), born in Boone, North Carolina (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

2016 - David Bowie
David Bowie released his twenty-fifth and final studio album Blackstar, coinciding with his 69th birthday and two days before his death. It became his first and only album to reach No.1 on the Billboard 200 album chart in the US. At the 59th Annual Grammy Awards, the album won awards for Best Alternative Music Album; Best Engineered Album; Best Recording Package, and the title single won Best Rock Performance, and Best Rock Song. The album was also awarded the British Album of the Year award at the 2017 Brit Awards.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2022)

On 10 January 2016, musician _David Bowie died_ at his Lafayette Street home in New York City, having suffered from liver cancer for 18 months.









David Bowie Dead at 69


Iconic singer had been battling cancer for past 18 months




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

*January 10th*
1976 - Howlin Wolf
Blues artist Howlin Wolf, (Chester Burnett), died in hospital of cancer aged 66. The guitarist, singer and harmonica player's well known songs included 'Smoke Stack Lightning', 'Little Red Rooster' and 'Spoonful.'


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

2005 - Spencer Dryden
American drummer Spencer Dryden died from colon cancer at his home in California aged 66. Was the drummer for Jefferson Airplane, (replaced Skip Spence), New Riders of the Purple Sage and The Dinosaurs. Dryden was the Nephew of Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

2016 - David Bowie
English singer, songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, record producer, painter, and actor David Bowie died from liver cancer at his New York home two days after releasing the album Blackstar on his 69th birthday. His first UK Top 40 single was the 1969 'Space Oddity' which became a UK No.1 in 1975, plus over 50 other UK Top 40 hits including five No.1's. Bowie has also scored two US No.1 singles, the 1975 'Fame' and 1983 'Let's Dance'. During his lifetime, his record sales, estimated at 140 million albums worldwide, made him one of the world's best-selling music artists.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

*January 11th*
2017 - Tommy Allsup
Rockabilly guitarist Tommy Allsup, who narrowly avoided boarding the plane that killed Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper, died aged 85. The musician famously lost a coin toss for a seat on the plane. His place was taken by teen star Ritchie Valens, who also perished when the plane crashed. Allsup went on to become a Grammy-winning musician, who played with Merle Haggard, Roy Orbison and Willie Nelson.


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2022)

*January 14th*
1963 - Charlie Watts
Charlie Watts made his live debut with The Rolling Stones at The Flamingo Jazz Club, Soho, London. Before joining the Stones, Watts played regularly with Blues Incorporated.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

*January 18th*
2015 - Dallas Taylor
American session drummer Dallas Taylor died of complications from viral pneumonia and kidney disease, aged 66. He is best known as the drummer on Crosby, Stills and Nash's debut album, Crosby, Stills & Nash (1969) and their follow-up with Neil Young, Déjà Vu (1970) as well as appearing on Stephen Stills' eponymous first solo album in 1970. Taylor was the drummer for Stills' group Manassas in 1972 and 1973. In 1970, Dallas sat in with The Doors accompanying John Densmore on drums. Jim Morrison acknowledges him on The Doors Live in New York album.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

2016 - Glenn Frey
The Eagles guitarist Glenn Frey died at the age of 67 in New York City from complications arising from rheumatoid arthritis, colitis and pneumonia. Frey co-founded the Eagles in 1971 with Don Henley, Bernie Leadon and Randy Meisner. After the breakup of the Eagles in 1980, Frey embarked on a successful solo career and went on to score the Top 40 hits 'The One You Love', 'Smuggler's Blues', 'The Heat Is On', and 'You Belong to the City'.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

*January 19th*
1998 - Carl Perkins
American singer, songwriter Carl Perkins died aged 65 from throat cancer. He wrote the classic rock & roll song 'Blue Suede Shoes', the first record on the Sun label to sell a million copies. His songs were recorded by Elvis Presley, The Beatles Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Cash. Paul McCartney claimed that "if there were no Carl Perkins, there would be no Beatles."


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

2006 - Wilson Pickett
American soul singer, Wilson Pickett died in hospital near his Ashburn, Virginia home of a heart attack aged 64. Pickett recorded the soul classics ‘Mustang Sally’, ‘Everybody Needs Somebody to Love’ and ‘In The Midnight Hour’ plus Pickett scored 15 other US Top 40 singles.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

2012 - Winston Riley
Jamaican singer, songwriter and record producer Winston Riley died aged 68. He had been shot in the head at his home in Kingston. After being in a coma since the shooting, he died on 19 January. He formed the band The Techniques in 1962 and Riley's own song, ‘Double Barrel’, performed by Dave and Ansell Collins under his own production, was one of the first international reggae hits, reaching No.1 in the Dutch and UK Singles Chart.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

2020 - Robert Parker
American R&B singer and musician Robert Parker died age 89. He was best known for his 1966 hit, 'Barefootin'. He played with most of New Orleans’ musicians, including Fats Domino, Irma Thomas, and Huey “Piano” Smith.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2022)

Meat Loaf, ‘Bat Out of Hell’ Singer and Actor, Dies at 74


In his six-decade career, the singer, born Marvin Lee Aday, sold millions of albums and acted in films.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5071293
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

*January 21st*
1968 - Jimi Hendrix
Jimi Hendrix recorded his version of the Bob Dylan song 'All Along the Watchtower' at Olympic Studios in London. Rolling Stone Brian Jones (percussion) and Dave Mason from Traffic (twelve-string guitar) both played on the session. The track was released in the US as a single in 1968, peaking at No.20.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

1982 - B.B. King
B.B. King donated his entire record collection of over 20,000 discs to Mississippi University's centre for the Study of Southern Culture.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

1983 - Lamar Williams
The Allman Brothers Band bassist Lamar Williams died of lung cancer age 34. He joined the band in 1972 after the death of original bassist Berry Oakley. His doctors believed that the disease was derived from exposure to Agent Orange during his Vietnam service. Opposed to the war and to killing in general, Williams went AWOL frequently and wandered around the jungles of South Vietnam, occasionally returning to various units. He was given an honorable discharge in 1970.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

2003 - David Palmer
David Palmer, former keyboard player for Jethro Tull changed his name to Dee Palmer after a successful sex change operation. Palmer was the keyboard player for Jethro Tull between 1969 and 1980. He played on all the Tull classics including 'Thick As A Brick' and 'Aqualung.'


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

*January 22nd*
2017 - Pete Overend Watts
English bass guitar player Pete Overend Watts and founding member of the 1970s rock band, Mott the Hoople died from throat cancer aged 69. Watts helped start the Buddies with guitarist Mick Ralphs, a band that evolved into Mott the Hoople after periods in which it was known as the Doc Thomas Group, the Shakedown Sound, then Silence. They became Mott the Hoople after Ian Hunter joined in 1969. Watts continued with Dale Griffin, Morgan Fisher and Ray Major in the Mott successor British Lions. He later became a record producer, producing albums for artists including Hanoi Rocks and Dumb Blondes.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

2021 - James Purify
James Purify died Pensacola, Florida, of complications due to COVID-19. The R&B singing duo, James & Bobby Purify biggest hit was ‘I'm Your Puppet’ in 1966, which reached No.6 in the US Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2022)

*January 29th*
1992 - Willie Dixon
American blues singer and guitarist Willie Dixon died of heart failure. He wrote the classic songs 'You Shook Me', 'I Can't Quit You Baby', 'Hoochie Coochie Man', 'I Just Want to Make Love to You' and 'Little Red Rooster'. Dixon was a major influence on The Rolling Stones, Cream, The Yardbirds and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

*February 1st*
1949 - RCA Records
RCA Records issued the first ever 45rpm single, the invention of this size record made jukeboxes possible.









How the 45 RPM Single Changed Music Forever


Charting the rise, fall, resurrection and legacy of the beloved vinyl format, which helped bring rock & roll to the masses




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1965 - James Brown
At the Arthur Smith Studios in Charlotte, North Carolina, James Brown recorded 'Papa's Got A Brand New Bag', which will reach No.8 on the Billboard Pop chart and No.1 on the R&B chart the following August and later win a Grammy Award for Best Rhythm and Blues Recording.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

2012 - Soul Train
Don Cornelius, the host of US TV's Soul Train, (from 1971 until 1993), who helped break down racial barriers and broaden the reach of Black culture, died. Police officers responded to a report of a shooting at 12685 Mulholland Drive and found Cornelius with an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head. He was 75.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

2020 - Andy Gill
Andy Gill, the founding member and guitarist of British post-punk band Gang Of Four, died aged 64. The musician's scratchy, staccato riffs provided the band with their signature sound, and influenced the likes of Nirvana, Fugazi and Franz Ferdinand. He also produced albums for artists such as the Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Stranglers, Michael Hutchence and Killing Joke.


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2022)

*February 2nd*
1979 - Sid Vicious
Sex Pistols bassist Sid Vicious died of a heroin overdose in New York City. There had been a party to celebrate Vicious' release on $50,000 (£29,412) bail pending his trial for the murder of his former girlfriend, Nancy Spungen, the previous October. Party guests, said that Vicious had taken heroin at midnight. An autopsy confirmed that Vicious died from an accumulation of fluid in the lungs that was consistent with heroin overdose. A syringe, spoon and heroin residue were discovered near the body.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

*February 4th*
1966 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan and The Band played at the Convention Center in Louisville, Kentucky. This was the first date on a world tour which would become noted as Dylan's first that used electric instruments, after he had ‘gone electric’ at the 1965 Newport Folk Festival.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

2013 - Reg Presley
Reg Presley lead singer with the Sixties rock and roll band The Troggs, died aged 71. Hit singles, included 'Wild Thing', 'I Can't Control Myself' and the UK No.1 'With a Girl Like You'. He also wrote the song 'Love Is All Around', which featured in the film Four Weddings and a Funeral and was a No.1 hit for Wet Wet Wet in 1994. Presley used his royalties from that cover to fund research subjects such as alien spacecraft, lost civilisations, alchemy, and crop circles, and outlined his findings in the book Wild Things They Don't Tell Us, published in October 2002.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

*February 7th*
1959 - Buddy Holly
Buddy Holly was buried in Lubbock, Texas. His tombstone reads "Holley", the correct spelling of his given surname and includes pictures of a guitar. On Feb 3rd 1959, after a show in Clear Lake, Iowa, Holly chartered an airplane to travel to his next show in Moorhead, Minnesota. Soon after takeoff, the plane crashed, killing Holly, Ritchie Valens, the Big Bopper and the pilot, an infamous milestone in rock history known as The Day the Music Died.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

1959 - Guitar Slim
New Orleans blues guitarist Guitar Slim died of pneumonia aged 32. Born Eddie Jones he is best known for the million-selling song ‘The Things That I Used to Do’. Slim had a major impact on rock and roll and experimented with distorted overtones on the electric guitar a full decade before Jimi Hendrix. He became known for his wild stage act and had an assistant who followed him around the audience with up to 350 feet of cord between his guitar and his amplifier, and occasionally rode on his assistant's shoulders or even took his guitar outside the club, bringing traffic to a stop.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

1973 - The Stooges
The Stooges released their third studio album Raw Power. The album gained a cult following in the years following its release and, like its predecessor (1970s Fun House), is generally considered an influential forerunner of punk rock. Kurt Cobain said on numerous times that Raw Power was his favorite album of all time.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

2015 - Joe B. Mauldin
American bass player, songwriter, Joe B. Mauldin died aged 74. He was best known as the bassist for the early rock and roll group The Crickets and later became a recording engineer at Gold Star Studios, the Los Angeles studio which became the "hit factory" for Phil Spector, Brian Wilson and other major 1960s rock performers.


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

*February 9th*
2021 - Chick Corea
American jazz composer, keyboardist, bandleader Chick Corea died age 79. His compositions 'Spain', '500 Miles High', 'Armando's Rhumba' and 'Windows' are widely considered jazz standards. As a member of Miles Davis's band in the late 1960s, he participated in the birth of jazz fusion. In the 1970s he formed Return to Forever along with Herbie Hancock, McCoy Tyner, Keith Jarrett and Bill Evans.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2022)

​
*Whitney Houston, one of the world’s top-selling singers from the mid-1980s to late 1990s, is found dead in the bathtub of her suite at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, California on February 11, 2012.*_ Houston’s death was the result of accidental drowning; heart disease and cocaine, which was found in her system, were determined to be contributing factors. The 48-year-old pop diva, known for her soaring voice, won a total of six Grammy Awards and 22 American Music Awards (more than any other female), and was credited with influencing several generations of singers, from Mariah Carey to Jennifer Hudson.

Whitney Elizabeth Houston was born on August 9, 1963, in Newark, New Jersey, to John Houston, a theatrical manager, and Cissy Houston, a singer who backed up a variety of artists, including Aretha Franklin and Elvis Presley. Growing up, the younger Houston sang in her church’s gospel choir. In high school, she performed background vocals on songs for Chaka Khan and others, and modeled, becoming one of the first African American women to appear on the cover of Seventeen magazine.

In 1983, music producer Clive Davis heard Houston perform at a New York City nightclub and signed her to a recording deal. Her self-titled debut album, released in 1985, sold more than 25 million copies around the world and featured the hit singles “Saving All My Love for You,” “How Will I Know,” “You Give Good Love” and “The Greatest Love of All.” Her next album, 1987’s “Whitney,” was also a top-seller and included the hits “I Wanna Dance with Somebody (Who Loves Me),” “Didn’t We Almost Have It All,” “Where Do Broken Hearts Go” and “So Emotional.” Her third album, 1990’s “I’m Your Baby Tonight,” was another big commercial success.

In 1992, the songstress made her movie debut, starring opposite Kevin Costner in the blockbuster “The Bodyguard.” The film’s soundtrack featured Houston’s recording of the ballad “I Will Always Love You,” which became the best-selling single by a female artist in music history. She went on to co-star in “Waiting to Exhale” (1995) and “The Preacher’s Wife” (1996), and also performed on the hit soundtracks for both movies.

In 1992, Houston married singer Bobby Brown, whose bad boy reputation was a contrast to her then-wholesome public image. The couple had a daughter in 1993. Houston and Brown’s relationship was tumultuous and became frequent tabloid fodder. They divorced in 2007.

In 1998, Houston released “My Love is Your Love,” which, like her previous albums, sold millions of copies. However, over the next decade, her career was marred by substance abuse and erratic public behavior and she spent time in rehab facilities. In 2009, Houston released what would be her final album, “I Look to You.” In 2010, she embarked on her first world tour in more than 10 years, with concerts in Asia, Australia and Europe. However, these shows received mixed reviews, with some critics and fans complaining Houston’s voice sounded strained. In 2011, she entered rehab again for drug and alcohol treatment.

On the afternoon of February 11, 2012, Houston died at the Beverly Hilton Hotel, where she was expected to perform that night at a pre-Grammy Awards party hosted by Clive Davis. A week later, on February 18, her televised funeral was held at New Hope Baptist Church in Newark, and featured musical tributes by such performers as Stevie Wonder, Alicia Keys and the gospel singers BeBe and CeCe Winans. Tyler Perry, Kevin Costner and Houston’s cousin, Dionne Warwick, were among those who spoke at the service. The following day, Houston was buried next to her father at Fairview Cemetery in Westfield, New Jersey_


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

*February 12th*
2000 - Screamin Jay Hawkins
American singer, songwriter, musician Screamin' Jay Hawkins died aged 70 after emergency surgery for an aneurysm. A Golden Gloves boxing champion at 16, he was married nine times, fathered over 30 children, spent two years in jail and was temporary blinded by one of his flaming props on stage in 1976. He recorded 'I Put A Spell On You' in 1956, (which was covered by many acts including The Animals, Creedence Clearwater Revival and Nina Simone).


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

*February 14th*
1970 - The Who
The Who appeared at Leeds University, England. The show was recorded for the bands forthcoming 'Live At Leeds' album. Since its initial reception, Live at Leeds has been cited by several music critics as the best live rock recording of all time. The University of Leeds refectory, has now been named a national landmark in the UK, commemorated with a blue plaque.


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

2010 - Doug Fieger
American singer-songwriter-musician Doug Fieger died after a long battle with cancer. He was the rhythm guitarist and lead vocalist of The Knack, and co-wrote 'My Sharona', the biggest hit song of 1979 in the USA, and was Capitol Records' fastest gold status debut single since the Beatles' 'I Want to Hold Your Hand' in 1964. When Fieger was 25, he met 17-year-old Sharona Alperin, who he wrote the song for, as well as later becoming Fieger's girlfriend for the next four years.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2022)

February 15, 1969 – Rolling Stone‘s front cover features an article on “groupies” – introducing a new term to the popular lexicon.​








The Groupies and Other Girls


From the Plaster Casters to the GTOs and Trixie Merkin, an investigation into female band groupies




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5085839
> 
> February 15, 1969 – Rolling Stone‘s front cover features an article on “groupies” – introducing a new term to the popular lexicon.​
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure BIL #2 was into rock and roll solely for the girls.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

*February 15th*
1965 - Nat King Cole
American singer and pianist Nat King Cole died of lung cancer. First hit was the 1943 'Straighten Up and Fly Right', had the 1955 US No.2 single 'A Blossom Fell' and 1957 UK No.2 single 'When I Fall In Love' plus over 20 other US & UK Top 40 singles. He is the father of singer Natalie Cole. In 1956 he became the first black American to host a television variety show.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

1968 - Little Walter
American blues musician Little Walter (Marion Walter Jacobs) died in his sleep aged 37 from injuries incurred in a fight while taking a break from a performance at a nightclub in Chicago. Joining Muddy Waters' band in 1948, he was the first harmonica player to amplify his harp (on the 1951 ‘She Moves Me’) giving it a distorted echoing sound.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

1981 - Mike Bloomfield
American guitarist Mike Bloomfield was found dead in his car in San Francisco from an accidental heroin overdose aged 37. He was a member of the Paul Butterfield band and Electric Flag and had played on Bob Dylan's album Highway 61 Revisited. Bloomfield's Telecaster guitar licks were featured on Dylan's ‘Like a Rolling Stone’, and he appeared onstage with Dylan at the Newport Folk Festival, where Dylan used Bloomfield and the Butterfield Band which marked Dylan's first use of an electric band in a live performance.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

*February 16th*
1985 - Bruce Springsteen
Bruce Springsteen went to No.1 on the UK album chart with 'Born In The USA', his first UK No.1 album. The singers seventh studio album, was the best-selling album of 1985 in the United States (and also Springsteen's most successful album ever). The album produced a record-tying string of seven Top 10 singles.

This was the end of the sad Bruce phase of his life. Good music, but I hated to see the old Bruce go.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

2004 - Doris Troy
US singer Doris Troy died. She had been a session singer with Dionne Warwick, sang on Pink Floyd's The Dark Side of the Moon and released an album on The Beatles Apple label. She had also had a 1964 UK No.37 single with 'Whatcha Gonna Do About It' and a 1963 US No. 10 hit 'Just One Look'. She sang back-up for many acts including The Rolling Stones, (‘You Can't Always Get What You Want’), Carly Simon's ('You're So Vain'), George Harrison, (‘My Sweet Lord’).


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

*February 17th*
2020 - Henry Gray
American blues piano player and singer Henry Gray died age 95. He performed with many artists, including Robert Lockwood Jr., Billy Boy Arnold, Morris Pejoe, The Rolling Stones, Muddy Waters, and Howlin' Wolf. He released over 60 albums including recordings for Chess Records.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2022)

__​_
*"February 18, 1990 proved to be an emotional day for many reasons. It was the final official public appearance from Queen frontman Freddie Mercury, at the 11th Brit Awards at Earls Court.*

Privately, the other members of Queen were aware that their enigmatic bandmate and friend was gravely ill, but this was not public knowledge at the time. Rumours about Freddie's health had been around for years, particularly in tabloids such as The Sun, who claimed he had been tested for HIV/AIDS as early as 1986.

Fans were concerned about Freddie due to their lack of tour to support their 1989 album The Miracle, though Brian May later said that even they didn't know about how ill Freddie was for years.

"We didn’t know actually what was wrong for a very long time," said May. "We never talked about it and it was a sort of unwritten law that we didn’t, because Freddie didn’t want to. "He just told us that he wasn’t up to doing tours, and that’s as far as it went. Gradually, I suppose in the last year and a bit, it became obvious what the problem was, or at least fairly obvious. We didn’t know for sure."

In February 1990, Queen appeared to accept the 'Outstanding Contribution to British Music' prize. Freddie Mercury appeared rather gaunt and strangely quiet. Brian May spoke on Queen's behalf that night, thanks the Brits for the introduction from Chrysalis co-founder Terry Ellis and a testimonial video featuring David Bowie, Phil Collins and others.

It would prove to be Freddie's final public appearance, as he leaned in briefly into the microphone to say: "Thank you ... goodnight."

Freddie kept his privacy for the rest of his life, until November 22, 1991, when he confirmed his diagnosis with an official statement. Just over a day later, he passed away."_









Revisiting Freddie Mercury's Final Public Appearance


Freddie Mercury made his final public appearance on Feb. 18, 1990 at the 11th Brit Awards.




ultimateclassicrock.com












Freddie Mercury: His Life in Pictures


New book ‘The Great Pretender’ features rare photos of the Queen singer




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)

*February 18th*
1965 - The Kinks
The Kinks were at No.1 on the UK singles chart with 'Tired Of Waiting For You', the group's second UK No.1. According to Ray Davies, the music for 'Tired of Waiting for You' was written on the train to the recording studio and the words were written at a coffee shop during a break in the session.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> _View attachment 5087759_​
> _*"February 18, 1990 proved to be an emotional day for many reasons. It was the final official public appearance from Queen frontman Freddie Mercury, at the 11th Brit Awards at Earls Court.*
> 
> Privately, the other members of Queen were aware that their enigmatic bandmate and friend was gravely ill, but this was not public knowledge at the time. Rumours about Freddie's health had been around for years, particularly in tabloids such as The Sun, who claimed he had been tested for HIV/AIDS as early as 1986.
> ...


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

*February 19th*
1977 - Manfred Mann's Earth Band
Manfred Mann's Earth Band scored a No.1 single in the US with their version of the Bruce Springsteen song 'Blinded By The Light.' The track was the first single from Springsteen's 1973 debut album Greetings from Asbury Park N.J. The Earth Band's version features several changed lyrics. The most prominent change is in the chorus, where Springsteen's "cut loose like a deuce" is replaced with "revved up like a deuce." Springsteen himself has said that it was not until Manfred Mann rewrote the song to be about a "feminine hygiene product" that it became popular.


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

1980 - Bon Scott
AC/DC singer Bon Scott was pronounced dead on arrival at a London hospital after a heavy night's drinking. Scott was found in the passenger seat of a friend's parked car. The official coroner's report stated that he had "drunk himself to death", after suffocating on his own vomit.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

*February 20th*
2003 - Ty Longley
100 people died after pyrotechnics ignited a club during a gig by Great White in West Warwick, Rhode Island. Great White guitarist Ty Longley was also killed in the accident. Two brothers who owned the club were charged, along with the former tour manager with involuntary manslaughter. Foam soundproofing material at the edge of the stage set alight and the blaze spread quickly in the one-storey wooden building as fans all tried to escape through the same exit. Great White began a tour in July 2003 to raise money for the survivors and families of victims.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 27, 2022)

​
*"February 27, 1971, Janis Joplin's album Pearl hits #1 in the US, where it stays for nine weeks. Joplin died of a heroin overdose three months before the album was released*."














Janis Joplin’s Posthumous Pearl | The Saturday Evening Post


The soulful singer's final solo album remains a rock classic.




www.saturdayeveningpost.com












Janis Joplin’s heartache captured and relived in her posthumous album, ‘Pearl’


A true blues singer




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

*February 28th*
1985 - David Byron
David Byron, singer with Uriah Heep died from an epileptic fit and liver disease aged 38. Byron was the original singer of the English band between 1969 and 1976 and gained a reputation with his operatic vocals and harmonies as one of the best rock vocalists and frontmen in the world.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

2008 - Buddy Miles
Drummer Buddy Miles, who played with Jimi Hendrix in his last regular group, Band of Gypsys, died aged 60 at his home in Austin, Texas after struggling with a long-term illness. Born George Allen Miles in Omaha, Nebraska, Buddy's nickname was a tribute to his idol, jazz drummer Buddy Rich. Rich also played with The Delfonics, The Ink Spots, Wilson Pickett, Electric Flag, Stevie Wonder, David Bowie, Muddy Waters and Barry White. In the 1980s, he achieved a certain amount of notoriety in the US as the vocalist on the celebrated claymation California Raisins commercials.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

2010 - Hall & Oates
Tom "Bone" Wolk, who played bass for nearly 30 years with Daryl Hall and John Oates died of an apparent heart attack at the age of 58. He had also recorded with Carly Simon, Jellyfish, Squeeze, Elvis Costello, Shawn Colvin and Billy Joel over the course of his career.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

*March 4th*
1986 - Richard Manuel
After just completing a two set show with The Band in Winter Park, Florida, 41 year old Richard Manuel of The Band hanged himself from a shower curtain rod in a hotel room in Florida. His band mate, Robbie Robertson honoured his friend with the song, 'Fallen Angel' in 1987.

All I will say is to call that band The Band in 1986 is not right. RIP


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

2021 - Alan Cartwright
Procol Harum’s former bassist Alan Cartwright died aged 75. He was part of the band’s line-up between 1971 and 1976, playing on four albums including their ground-breaking 1972 release Live With The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

*March 5th*
1963 - Patsy Cline
Country singers Patsy Cline, Cowboy Copas and Hawkshaw Hawkins were killed in a plane crash near Camden, Tennessee. They were travelling to Nashville after appearing at a benefit concert for the widow of Kansas City disc jockey 'Cactus' Jack Call, who had died in a car crash. On 7 March, country singer Jack Anglin was killed in a car crash on his way to Cline's funeral. Cline was the first country singer to cross over as a pop artist.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

1965 - David Bowie
The Mannish Boys released their second single 'I Pity The Fool', featuring a young David Bowie. Produced by Shel Talmy, (who was also producing the early singles and albums by The Who and The Kinks). Jimmy Page was Talmy's regular session musician and played the guitar solo on 'I Pity the Fool'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

1982 - John Belushi
Actor and singer John Belushi died from an overdose of cocaine and heroin. Belushi was one of the original cast members on US TV's Saturday Night Live, played Joliet 'Jake' Blues in The Blues Brothers and also appeared in the film Animal House. His tombstone reads "I may be gone, but rock n roll lives on."


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

*March 6th*
2013 - Alvin Lee
English guitarist, singer, Alvin Lee died age 68. Lee's performance at the Woodstock Festival in 1969 was captured on film in the documentary of the event, and his 'lightning-fast' playing helped catapult him to stardom. Ten Years After were known for tracks such as 'I'm Going Home', 'Hear Me Calling', 'I'd Love to Change the World' and 'Love Like a Man'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

2021 - Lou Ottens
Lou Ottens passed away at the age of 94. The inventor of the tape cassette, he was instrumental in changing personal listening habits for an entire generation. “We were little boys who had fun playing,” he once said of his invention. “We didn’t feel like we were doing anything big.”


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

*March 7th*
1966 - Mike Millward
Mike Millward guitarist from The Fourmost died, aged 23. The Liverpool group who were managed by Brian Epstein had the 1964 UK No.6 single 'A Little Loving'.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

*March 8th*
1973 - Ron Mckernan aka Pigpen
American singer and musician Ron McKernan died aged 27 from liver failure brought on by alcohol poisoning. He was a founding member and keyboard player with the Grateful Dead and played in the group from 1965 to 1972. Unlike the other members of the Grateful Dead, McKernan avoided psychedelic drugs, preferring to drink alcohol (namely whiskey and flavored fortified wine). By 1971, his health had been affected by alcoholism and liver damage and doctors advised him to stop touring.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

*March 16th*
2015 - Andy Fraser
Andy Fraser songwriter and bass guitarist with Free died of a heart attack caused by Atherosclerosis in California aged 62. The London-born musician became a founding member of the British group when he was just 15 and went on to write most of the material with lead singer Paul Rodgers, including Free's 1970 hit 'All Right Now', 'My Brother Jake' and 'The Stealer'. Fraser also penned 'Every Kinda People', a hit for Robert Palmer as well as songs for Joe Cocker, Chaka Khan, Rod Stewart and Paul Young.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

2017 - James Cotton
American blues harmonica player, singer and songwriter James Cotton died from pneumonia aged 81. Cotton worked in Howlin' Wolf's band in the early 1950s. In 1955, he was recruited by Muddy Waters to come to Chicago and join his band. In 2006, Cotton was inducted into the Blues Hall of Fame.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

2019 - Dick Dale
American rock guitarist Dick Dale died of heart failure at the age of 81. He was known as The 'King of the Surf Guitar'. He pioneered and created what many call the surf music style. Dale worked closely with Fender to produce custom made amplifiers, including the first-ever 100-watt guitar amplifier. His song 'Misirlou' featured over the opening credits to Quentin Tarantino's Pulp Fiction.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2022)

_Breathless promotion on the local radio station. Tickets selling out in a single day. Thousands of teenagers, hours before show time, lining up outside the biggest venue in town. The scene outside the Cleveland Arena on a chilly Friday night in March more than 50 years ago would look quite familiar to anyone who has ever attended a major rock concert. But no one on this particular night had ever even heard of a “rock concert.” *This, after all, was the night of an event now recognized as history’s first major rock-and-roll show: the Moondog Coronation Ball, held in Cleveland on March 21, 1952.*

The “Moondog” in question was the legendary disk jockey Alan Freed, the self-styled “father of rock and roll” who was then the host of the enormously popular “Moondog Show” on Cleveland AM radio station WJW. Freed had joined WJW in 1951 as the host of a classical-music program, but he took up a different kind of music at the suggestion of Cleveland record-store owner Leo Mintz, who had noted with great interest the growing popularity, among young customers of all races, of rhythm-and-blues records by black musicians. Mintz decided to sponsor three hours of late-night programming on WJW to showcase rhythm-and-blues music, and Alan Freed was installed as host. Freed quickly took to the task, adopting a new, hip persona and vocabulary that included liberal use of the phrase “rock and roll” to describe the music he was now promoting. As the program grew in popularity, Mintz and Freed decided to do something that had never been done: hold a live dance event featuring some of the artists whose records were appearing on Freed’s show. Dubbed “The Moondog Coronation Ball,” the event was to feature headliners Paul Williams and his Hucklebuckers and Tiny Grimes and the Rocking Highlanders (a black instrumental group that performed in Scottish kilts). In the end, however, the incredible popular demand for tickets proved to be the event’s undoing.

Helped along by massive ticket counterfeiting and possibly by overbooking on the part of the event’s sponsors, an estimated 20,000-25,000 fans turned out for an event being held in an arena with a capacity of only 10,000. Less than an hour into the show, the massive overflow crowd broke through the gates that were keeping them outside, and police quickly moved in to stop the show almost as soon as it began. On the radio the very next evening, Alan Freed offered an apology to listeners who had tried to attend the canceled event. By way of explanation, Freed said: “If anyone…had told us that some 20 or 25,000 people would try to get into a dance—I suppose you would have been just like me. You would have laughed and said they were crazy.”_


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

*March 22nd*
1965 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan released his fifth studio album Bringing It All Back Home. The album was the first of Dylan's albums to break into the US top 10, and it also topped the UK charts later that Spring. The lead-off track, 'Subterranean Homesick Blues' became Dylan's first single to chart in the US, peaking at No.39. The album's iconic cover, photographed by Daniel Kramer, features Sally Grossman, wife of Dylan's manager Albert Grossman, lounging in the background. The artefacts scattered around the room include vinyl LPs by The Impressions and Robert Johnson.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

American musician, singer, songwriter and record producer Dan Hartman died aged 43 of a brain tumor in Westport, Connecticut. He was a member of the Edgar Winter Group and wrote the band's hit ‘Free Ride.’ As a solo artists he had the 1978 No.1 dance hit ‘Instant Replay,’ and wrote ‘Relight My Fire’ a UK No.1 for Take That and Lulu and also co-wrote The James Brown song 'Living in America.’ Hartman collaborated with Tina Turner, Dusty Springfield, Joe Cocker, Bonnie Tyler, Paul Young, Living In A Box, Holly Johnson and Steve Winwood.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

1996 - Billy Williamson
American steel guitar player Billy Williamson died aged 71. He was a member of Bill Haley and His Saddlemen, and its successor group Bill Haley & His Comets, from 1949 to 1963. Williamson had the distinction of being the only Comet allowed to record lead vocal tracks during Haley's tenure at Decca Records (such as the song ‘Hide and Seek’ on their 1956 album, Rock and Roll Stage Show and ‘B.B. Betty’ on the 1958 Bill Haley's Chicks album.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 22, 2022)

top 25 songs of the xx .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2022)

_*March 26, 1971 - The Rolling Stones' lips and tongue logo appears for the first time when it is used on VIP passes for their show at the Marquee Club in London.*

The logo was designed by John Pasche, a student at the prestigious Royal College of Art in London (where Storm Thorgerson, who designed the Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon album cover, also attended). Stones management called the school looking for a student to design a poster for their 1970 European tour, and Pasche was chosen. That project went well, so he was given another assignment: "Create a logo or symbol which may be used on note paper, as a program cover and as a cover for the press book."

Pasche met with Mick Jagger, who showed him a picture of the Indian goddess Kali, rendered sticking out a long, pointed tongue. Using that as a basis, Pasche came up with the tongue and lips logo, earning £50 (about $75) for his efforts.

Pasche did not base the design on Jagger's lips, but he says he may have done so subconsciously. The logo is bold and compact - perfect for small spaces. It has an anti-authority vibe with plenty of sexual overtones, which is exactly what the band stands for.

After debuting on the VIP passes, the logo appears in April on an insert for the Sticky Fingers album, which features a real, working zipper on the cover designed by Andy Warhol. The logo is so successful, the band uses it for their label, Rolling Stones Records, and puts it on every subsequent album, as well as most of their promotional materials, T-shirts and other merchandise.

"It's kind of a universal statement, sticking your tongue out at something," Pasche says. "It's a protest, really."_


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2022)

*March 27th*
2000 - Ian Dury
Singer, songwriter, poet and actor, Ian Dury died after a long battle with cancer aged 57. Dury had been disabled by polio as a child, formed Kilburn and the High Roads during the 70s. His first album New Boot's And Panties became a punk classic spending 90 weeks on the UK chart.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

*April 3rd*
1990 - Sarah Vaughan
American jazz singer Sarah Vaughan died of lung cancer. She had the 1954 US No.6 single 'Make Yourself Comfortable' and released over 50 albums. March 27, is "Sarah Lois Vaughan Day" in both San Francisco and Berkeley, California in honour of the singer.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

2015 - Bob Burns
Bob Burns, the American drummer who was in the original line-up of the Southern rock band Lynyrd Skynyrd died in a car crash in Georgia when his car struck a mailbox and a tree with the front of the vehicle. Burns was the only occupant of the car and was not wearing a seat belt at the time of the crash. He appeared on the band's 'Sweet Home Alabama,' 'Gimme Three Steps' and 'Free Bird.'


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2022)

​*
Kurt Cobain, American rock musician who rose to fame as the lead singer, guitarist, and primary songwriter for the seminal grunge band Nirvana, died April 5, 1994, Seattle, Washington.*
_
Cobain had a generally happy childhood until his parents divorced when he was nine years old. After that event, he was frequently troubled and angry, and his emotional pain became a subject of, and catalyst for, much of his later music. As a teenager, he moved between various relatives’ houses, stayed with friends’ parents, and occasionally slept under bridges while he began to use drugs and take part in petty vandalism as forms of teenage rebellion. Cobain was musically inclined from an early age, and in the mid-1980s he began to play with members of the local “sludge rock” band the Melvins (who would themselves go on to earn a measure of national fame in the 1990s). In 1985 he created a homemade tape of some songs with the drummer of the Melvins that later caught the attention of local bassist Krist Novoselic. Cobain and Novoselic formed Nirvana in 1987 and thereafter recruited a series of drummers to record demo tapes with them and play small shows throughout the Northwest.

One of the group’s demo tapes found its way to Jonathan Poneman of the Seattle independent record label Sub Pop, which signed the band to produce its first single, “Love Buzz”, in 1988 and its first album, Bleach, in 1989. The album had a unique (and soon-to-be signature) sound that mixed the rawness of punk rock with pop hooks, and the group soon became a target of major record labels. With new drummer Dave Grohl (who joined the band in 1990) Nirvana released its major-label debut, Nevermind (1991), which featured the hit single “Smells like Teen Spirit”; it became the first alternative-rock album to achieve widespread popularity with a mainstream audience. Nevermind catapulted Nirvana to worldwide fame, and Cobain came to be hailed as the voice of his generation, a title that he was never comfortable with.

In 1992 Cobain married Courtney Love, then the leader of the band Hole, and the couple had a daughter that same year. The following year Nirvana released its final studio album, In Utero, in which Cobain railed against his fame. Cobain had long suffered from depression and chronic stomach pain. He treated his issues with drugs: Cobain was a frequent user of heroin in the years after Nirvana’s breakthrough, and he took a variety of painkillers in an attempt to numb his constant stomach agony. In March 1994 he was hospitalized in Rome after overdosing and slipping into a coma in what was later characterized as a failed suicide attempt. One month later he snuck out of a Los Angeles-area drug treatment centre and returned to his Seattle home, where he shot and killed himself.

Cobain’s death marked, in many ways, the end of the brief grunge movement and was a signature event for many music fans of Generation X. He remained an icon of the era after his death and was the subject of a number of posthumous works, including the book Heavier than Heaven: A Biography of Kurt Cobain (2001) by Charles R. Cross and the documentaries Kurt & Courtney (199 and Kurt Cobain: Montage of Heck (2015). In addition, a collection of his journals was published in 2002. In 2014 Nirvana was inducted to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame._


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

*April 13th*
1973 - Bob Marley
Bob Marley and the Wailers released Catch a Fire their first album on Island Records and which is now regarded as one of the greatest reggae albums of all time. The album was also groundbreaking as its singles were released as long-playing records as against to the early reggae songs coupled with two sides.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

2002 - Showaddywaddy
Thieves broke in to a house in Bexhill, Sussex and stole a hi-fi system and several CD's. They left albums by Madonna, Robbie Williams and Oasis but took the owners entire Showaddywaddy collection.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)

14 April

2021 - Rusty Young
American guitarist, vocalist and songwriter and Poco frontman Rusty Young died of a heart attack at the age of 75. Young is best known for writing the Poco songs "Rose of Cimarron" and "Crazy Love". A virtuoso on pedal steel guitar, he was celebrated for the ability to get a Hammond B3 organ sound out of the instrument by playing it through a Leslie speaker cabinet.


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> 14 April
> 
> 2021 - Rusty Young
> American guitarist, vocalist and songwriter and Poco frontman Rusty Young died of a heart attack at the age of 75. Young is best known for writing the Poco songs "Rose of Cimarron" and "Crazy Love". A virtuoso on pedal steel guitar, he was celebrated for the ability to get a Hammond B3 organ sound out of the instrument by playing it through a Leslie speaker cabinet.


Hodge, Podge, strained through a Leslie. Steppenwolf.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

*April 17th*
1987 - Carlton Barrett
Reggae drummer and percussion player Carlton Barrett of The Wailers was shot dead outside his house in Kingston, Jamaica. Joined Bob Marley and The Wailers in 1970, wrote the Marley song 'War'. Barrett was the originator of the one-drop rhythm, a percussive drumming style.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

2008 - Bruce Springsteen
Danny Federici, the longtime keyboard player for Bruce Springsteen and a member of The E Street Band, died of cancer at the age of 58. Federici had worked with Springsteen for over 40 years, starting with Steel Mill and Child with Springsteen.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

*April 27th*
Bob Dylan was interviewed by BBC journalist and radio presenter Jack DeManio in the Savoy Hotel, London, for the BBC’s Home Service, which was broadcast on the Today programme the following day. Later on the 27th, Dylan and Joan Baez were filmed singing the traditional song Wild Mountain Thyme in the Savoy. Parts of the interview and the song were used in the film Dont Look Back.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

1971 - The Grateful Dead
The Grateful Dead appeared at the Fillmore East in New York City. The Beach Boys also appeared on stage with the Dead, who together performed a short set of Beach Boys songs.






for those of you with a little more time. . . .


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

2020 - Young Jessie
American R&B, rock and roll and jazz singer and songwriter Young Jessie died age 83. He recorded as Young Jessie in the 1950s and 1960s, and was known for his solo career, work with The Flairs and a brief stint in The Coasters. He later performed and recorded jazz as Obie Jessie.

I decided to post this one for the irony (young died age 83), but the tune is not too bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2022)

*1979 USC Marching Band, "Tusk" On June 4, 1979, the band recorded the legendary video for "Tusk" at an empty Dodger Stadium with more than a hundred members of the USC Marching Band.*_ First vid looks like prep for the real event, don't know if there was more to it than right at the end.









_


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2022)

*June 10, 2007, In the last scene of the HBO series The Sopranos, "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey plays on the jukebox while Tony Soprano sits at a diner. It cuts to black on the line, "Don't Stop."*

_The series, which runs for six seasons, is very violent, chronicling the adventures of a mob boss (Tony) and his family. Steve Perry, the lead vocalist and co-writer of the song, feared it would be part of a gruesome scene ending with bloody retribution, and insisted on knowing the top-secret ending before granting permission. He was sworn to secrecy.

The song, released in 1981, has been growing in popularity since 2003 when it was used in the film Monster; at karaoke bars, it is inescapable. The Sopranos scene takes it to a new tier, which in the era of iTunes means the song can be instantly downloaded for 99 cents. In 2008, Apple announces that it is the first pre-digital-era song to be downloaded over 2 million times. In 2009, it is used in a very different TV series: Glee, where it is sung by the cast. This version is released as a single and reaches #4 in the US, five spots higher than the original charted._


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2022)

*On August 15, 1969, the Woodstock music festival opens on a patch of farmland in White Lake, a hamlet in the upstate New York town of Bethel.*

_Promoters John Roberts, Joel Rosenman, Artie Kornfield and Michael Lang originally envisioned the festival as a way to raise funds to build a recording studio and rock-and-roll retreat near the town of Woodstock, New York. The longtime artists’ colony was already a home base for Bob Dylan and other musicians. Despite their relative inexperience, the young promoters managed to sign a roster of top acts, including the Jefferson Airplane, the Who, the Grateful Dead, Sly and the Family Stone, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Creedence Clearwater Revival and many more.

Plans for the festival were on the verge of foundering, however, after both Woodstock and the nearby town of Wallkill denied permission to hold the event. Dairy farmer Max Yasgur came to the rescue at the last minute, giving the promoters access to his 600 acres of land in Bethel, some 50 miles from Woodstock.

Early estimates of attendance increased from 50,000 to around 200,000, but by the time the gates opened on Friday, August 15, more than 400,000 people were clamoring to get in. Those without tickets simply walked through gaps in the fences, and the organizers were eventually forced to make the event free of charge. Folk singer and guitarist Richie Havens kicked off the event with a long set, and Joan Baez and Arlo Guthrie also performed on Friday night.

Though Woodstock had left its promoters nearly bankrupt, their ownership of the film and recording rights more than compensated for the losses after the release of a hit documentary film in 1970. Later music festivals inspired by Woodstock’s success failed to live up to its standard, and the festival still stands for many as an example of America’s 1960s youth counterculture at its best_.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2022)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2022)

_"In the summer of 1966, Janis Joplin was a drifter; four years later, she was a rock-and-roll legend. She’d gone from complete unknown to generational icon on the strength of a single, blistering performance at the Monterey International Pop Festival in the summer of 1967, and she’d followed that up with three years of touring and recording that cemented her status as, in the words of one critic, “second only to Bob Dylan in importance as a creator/recorder/embodiment of her generation’s history and mythology.”

Born in Port Arthur, Texas, in 1943, Janis Joplin made her way to San Francisco in 1966, where she fell in with a local group called Big Brother and the Holding Company. It was with this group that she would become famous, first through her legendary performance of “Ball And Chain” at Monterey and then with the 1968 album Cheap Thrills. She soon split off to launch a solo career, however, her personality and her voice being far too big to be contained within a group.

”I’d rather not sing than sing quiet,” she once said in comparing herself to one of her musical idols. “Billie Holliday was subtle and refined. I’m going to shove that power right into you, right through you and you can’t refuse it.” But if sheer abandon was Janis Joplin’s vocal trademark, she nevertheless always combined it with a musicality and authenticity that lent her music a great deal more soul than much of what the psychedelic era produced.

But it was never just music, or the passion she displayed in performing it, that made Janis Joplin an icon. It was the no-holds-barred gusto with which she lived every other aspect of her life as well. Far from being an empty cliché, “sex, drugs, and rock and roll” was a revolutionary philosophy to many in the late 1960s, and Janis Joplin was its leading female exponent. Her string of romantic conquests ranged from Kris Kristofferson to Dick Cavett. Her drug and alcohol consumption was prolific. And the rock and roll she produced was timeless, from “Piece Of My Heart,” “Get It While You Can” and “Mercedes Benz” to her biggest pop hit, “Me And My Bobby McGee.”

In the autumn of 1970, Janis Joplin was in Los Angeles putting the finishing touches on the album that would prove to be the biggest hit of her career, Pearl. She did not live to see the album’s release, however. *On this day October 4,1970, she died of an accidental heroin overdose and was discovered in her Los Angeles hotel room after failing to show for a scheduled recording session. She was 27 years old".*_


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2022)

RIP, John 12/8/1980​


----------

